# Holiday Sets: When are they revealed?



## eastofthesun (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys!

Ok, I'm trying to be patient about buying things in the hope that I can kind of go crazy this Fall with my new VIB code at the same time all the holiday sets are coming out.

Does anyone know when the holiday stuff is revealed so I can start drooling and making a wishlist?

I'm thinking of the Tarte sets- their blush sets, etc. Things like that.

NEED TO KNOW!!!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know, but I'm sure someone on here does! I'm kind of obsessing over the Benefit Advent Calendar. I hope they do that again this year. It's a bit pricey, but it's a great way to try out a lot of their products, and I unfortunately missed it last year.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm super anxious too. I need to know what to save up for. I'm most eagerly awaiting the Guerlain Holiday 2014 collection. I need me some more meteorites!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 30, 2014)

I think some brands have already announced holiday collections (I'm eagerly awaiting the Chanel Holiday) but I haven't seen any specific release dates. I kind of browse Temptalia and other beauty blogs for that info.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I think some brands have already announced holiday collections (I'm eagerly awaiting the Chanel Holiday) but I haven't seen any specific release dates. I kind of browse Temptalia and other beauty blogs for that info.


Have you seen the Chanel Camelia de Plumes Highlighter? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 30, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Have you seen the Chanel Camelia de Plumes Highlighter? It's gorgeous!


Ohhh yes! :wub: I resisted the Dentelle Précieuse because I already _knew_ I wanted the Camélia de Plumes! I am so excited, especially because I don't have any other highlighter so cool-toned in my collection!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 30, 2014)

Last year I bought the Sephora Give me more lip set and the superstars set at my birthday in the last week of October.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 30, 2014)

And I ordered the Benefit advent calendar mid-October.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2014)

I was looking at the UD stuff last night trying to figure this out for them (because I need another eyeliner set like I need MOAR CATS), and it looked like it was revealed at the beginning of September.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 30, 2014)

Typically Holiday sets come out just after Halloween (end of October).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 30, 2014)

I so want the Benefit Calendar! So many pretties!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm aching to see the Stila Holiday Sets this year!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 31, 2014)

I am also super excited for what Paul &amp; Joe will put out this holiday. I got their cat-themed set from last year.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm excited to see what Tarte puts out this year. And UD, of course. 

Also hoping Too Faced will release a MINI MELTED SET, because I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh man, I'm hoping for so many things!

Ok, here's what I'm dreaming about:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette of some sort (maybe of their blushes, or maybe new shades of their finishing powders, or a sampler set!)

Bite Mini Agave Mask duo with the original and their new rose gold shade

Tarte blush palette or gift set with mini blushes

OCC Lip Tar sampler pack - I wish they'd re-release that 'primary pack' because I missed out on it.

Hmm, what else? At least 20% off deal, if not more.

Oooh, some kind of awesome sampler kit from Sephora, like their previous mystery kits and beauty blitz bags!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 1, 2014)

I am anxiously waiting for the release of the NARS 20th Anniversary line.  It will include an Audacious Lipstick collection.  I have been told it is comparable in quality to Tom Ford but at a lower price point.  I am not sure on timing.  This may be before holiday releases.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope Urban Decay does something different this year. Vice 3 and Ocho Loco 3 would be overkill.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I hope Urban Decay does something different this year. Vice 3 and Ocho Loco 3 would be overkill.


Aww, I want an Ocho Loco 3 as long as there aren't any (or too many - I guess we could expect Perversion) dupes from 2. I enjoyed 2 because I had just discovered the 24/7 liners, so it was a nice way to get a good color selection without paying a bundle! :smilehappyyes:

I'm with you on Vice 3 though - I am burnt out on palettes, and UD palettes in particular.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm hoping for awesome Lipsurgence and blush sets from Tarte. I can't wait to see what UD does. I keep hoping they'll do like a "naked" set of 24/7 eyeliners, with all the pretty neutrals... even though I don't need more eyeliner. I also need ALL THE SETS OF MINIS FOR EVERYTHING, plzkthx.

Oooh, and skincare sets. I might actually need some by then!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 6, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> *I'm hoping for awesome Lipsurgence and blush sets from Tarte*. I can't wait to see what UD does. I keep hoping they'll do like a "naked" set of 24/7 eyeliners, with all the pretty neutrals... even though I don't need more eyeliner. I also need ALL THE SETS OF MINIS FOR EVERYTHING, plzkthx.
> 
> Oooh, and skincare sets. I might actually need some by then!


YES! The mini lip surgence set &amp; blush palette were my favorite items I purchased last year. I would buy them again in a heartbeat if they did different colors!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 6, 2014)

I looove this thread idea. Never hurts to plan ahead.

I am keeping my eyes out for sets of:


Tarte blush
Fresh lip treatments (I ALWAYS miss these)
UD lipsticks
UD or Stila liners in colors I don't have yet
Indie brands! I just got into indies a few months ago and I'm excited to see what they offer
It just stinks that I feel like I cant "trust" my family to shop for makeup the best way...like I can't hand them an instruction sheet in October telling them when to buy things and how to strategically get the best deal (ebates, VIB, codes, etc.) I would not want my mom to spend $80 on something I could buy for $50 and get goodies and points with.  So every Christmas I literally only ask for money but I don't tell them it's to replace what I spent on myself  :blush:

eta: I second the blitz bags coming back-- those were incredible


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been meaning to post these... Beautezine's Instagram  has a few sneak peeks for Sephora's Holiday stuff!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've been meaning to post these... Beautezine's Instagram  has a few sneak peeks for Sephora's Holiday stuff!


I love the colors in the Too Faced set.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

News flash, I know:  I've developed a serious indie fixation, so I'm almost definitely skipping eyeshadow and blush sets.  I desperately wanted Vice 2 last year but didn't get it, and now that I look at my pigments, I have zero regret! 

-- *UD Black Market with the new colored Velvet liners* (I kind of also want an Ocho Loco 3 just because I love UD pencils, but I haven't used most of the ones from my OL2 set, so maybe I actually want a third edition to *not* happen so I will actually get around to using the untouched ones!  But Velvet liners?  I do want that because I love blackened colors like those in the winter)

-- *Too Faced Melted minis*

-- *tarte LipSurgence minis* (more cooler shades, though!  Last year seemed to skew *very* heavily warm, and I had to pass since there were so few shades in there that I could wear that it wasn't worth the price)

-- *another OCC lip tar mini set* with shades that weren't in last year's version (it would be awesome if they did sets each year consisting entirely of shades that were introduced that year instead of ones that had been around for a couple of years already, kind of like a year in review set!)

And, of course, all of the indies.  I'm trying to remember which ones released holiday stuff last year, and it seems like most of the ones that do holiday collections go for Halloween but not Christmas.  Notoriously Morbid has a Dark Christmas collection (based on _A Christmas Carol_), but other than that, I'm drawing a blank as to what others have Christmas stuff.  I'm also waiting for my coffee to kick in, so it's possible that I will remember eight indie winter holiday collections after that happens.  (It would be very interesting and cool if someone did a collection representing various winter holidays/festivals from various cultures around the world, even if they're newer holidays like Pancha Ganapati!)


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've been meaning to post these... Beautezine's Instagram  has a few sneak peeks for Sephora's Holiday stuff!


Ohhh thank you *so much* for posting this! I think those Formula X press pod tree ornaments and the paint cans are so stinkin' cute!!!



Kelli said:


> I love the colors in the Too Faced set.


I agree, that cobalt blue is so gorgeous! Same for the jewel purple and that magenta. Nice!



kaitlin1209 said:


> I looove this thread idea. Never hurts to plan ahead.
> 
> I am keeping my eyes out for sets of:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about presents- I too would feel bad asking for something that I know they wouldn't know how to get a deal on. I have an idea- next time instead of money you could ask for a sephora gift card? But then... maybe you wouldn't be able to redeem points, so nevermind! Haha, unless you gave them your sephora card to use when they bought the giftcard! I was just thinking about this- maybe they'd feel more like they were giving you a gift if it was the card, like they were contributing more to your present. But hey, I'm not sure, just a thought!

I am also so excited- I just remembered that last year Sephora had that advent calender thing going on- which seemed awesome! I hope they do that again, but this time with something other than just fragrance!!!! Also, they had that awesome Black Friday/Cyber Monday $10 deals!! I hope they do that again!

Ok, from Sephora in general, here's what I want for the holidays:

-mystery deluxe sample bags or blitz bags

-$10 Black Friday deals

-Friends and Family sale

-20% off VIB sale, and hopefully something good for the BIs too

-Advent calender

-awesome holiday sets, like maybe a cute minis set with different brands' best-known products, kind of like their summer sun sets, but for winter or fall

And yes to all the Tarte sets! Especially their blushes and lipsurgence lip crayons.

And again, I am a broken record, but please have something from hourglass, and please something from bite and.... just give me all the minis as well!



meaganola said:


> News flash, I know:  I've developed a serious indie fixation, so I'm almost definitely skipping eyeshadow and blush sets.  I desperately wanted Vice 2 last year but didn't get it, and now that I look at my pigments, I have zero regret!
> 
> -- *UD Black Market with the new colored Velvet liners* (I kind of also want an Ocho Loco 3 just because I love UD pencils, but I haven't used most of the ones from my OL2 set, so maybe I actually want a third edition to *not* happen so I will actually get around to using the untouched ones!  But Velvet liners?  I do want that because I love blackened colors like those in the winter)
> 
> ...


Yes to the cooler shades of Tarte LipSurgence.

And yes to the OCC mini lip tars!!!

I don't even know what I want, so I just hope they have some awesome things this year!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 10, 2014)

Wishlist/Dreamlist

-Holiday 2014 Guerlain Meteorites

-Hourglass Ambient blush palette, and maybe I'll finally buy the ambient lighting palette

-Hourglass mini ambient lighting compacts

and obviously, I will be buying a crap ton of whatever Lush puts out this year. I will definitely be buying at least 2 large bottles of Snow Fairy for Amadora and at least 3 large bottles of Rose Jam for myself.


----------



## cumber1137 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I love the colors in the Too Faced set.


Lovin that Kat Von D mini lip and Too Face palette.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

For holidays I want:

Stila Holidays sets (any, all, I am stuck on stila)

Blitz stuff (the el cheapo stuff that is so cute)

$10 Black Fiday sets (lips, eyeshadows)

Advent Calendar ...maybe

  Can't wait until Secret Santa starts!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 10, 2014)

Hoping for lots of Sephora Favourites.

Things that have so far been confirmed to my knowledge:
-Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick set, like the Painted Love one from last christmas.

-Sephora collection hair accessories and makeup bags
-Formula X kits, including X-press pods in really cute paint-can packaging.

-Too Faced eye and face palette, looks like Joy to the Girls, but with face products too. I'm interested!

-Marc Jacobs Kiss Pop set.

-MUFE Artist Shadow studio case (Oooh, aahhh.)

-Eye booklets from Sephora collection, reminds me of the LORAC chocolate bars collection.

SOURCE: http://beautezine.tumblr.com/tagged/giftsephora


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh crap! Didn't see that had already been posted, sorry.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 11, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to be patient about buying things in the hope that I can kind of go crazy this Fall with my new VIB code at the same time all the holiday sets are coming out.
> 
> ...


maybe its just me but I'am not impressed with holiday collections / the ones sephora did show hopefully they will have some good  promo codes at least .


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Smashbox 




 Too faced


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oooh I think I might spring for the Ciate advent calendar this year.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 12, 2014)

I really hope Laura Mercier does another mini caviar stick set!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

It would be amazing if there was a Marc Jacobs eyeliner pencil set.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 12, 2014)

The Too Faced a Few of My Favorite Things palette looks sooo similar to last years (colors anyway). Are those brushes in the bottom right? I hope so, that was such wasted space before.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

Minis! Lots of minis! I don't want to buy full size products anymore lol.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Minis! Lots of minis! I don't want to buy full size products anymore lol.


I love minis!!!

I just noticed that the holiday sets posted here for Makeup For Ever, Stila, Too Faced, and Smashbox all have a deep cobalt blue shade- I'm sensing a new trend this Fall! I wonder if it'll be next year's color of the year or something, or if it's just a coincidence? Or maybe it's just a shade people always want in there Fall makeup wardrobe?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 13, 2014)

Tarte cheek stain minis please! I could never use up a full size. Ooh, they could have cute candy stripe packaging... and smell like peppermint...!


----------



## AustinMakeupMaven (Aug 17, 2014)

Qvc did an advent calendar last year and I loved it! Was so fun!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 27, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh man, I'm hoping for so many things!
> 
> Ok, here's what I'm dreaming about:
> 
> ...


Did you see they are releasing an Hourglass Blush trio palette!?


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 27, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> Did you see they are releasing an Hourglass Blush trio palette!?


Oh my gosh, no I did not! Not until you told me about it!

Wow, it's not even on the Hourglass or Sephora websites! How did you find out about it?

It's so beautiful! Now I have to decide between getting this or the ambient lighting powder palette (which I haven't gotten yet).







Colors from L to R: Luminous Flush, Incandescent Electra (New, exclusive shade), Mood Exposure.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Smashbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to have the Enchanted Glamourland! Is it out already?


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 27, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh my gosh, no I did not! Not until you told me about it!
> 
> Wow, it's not even on the Hourglass or Sephora websites! How did you find out about it?
> 
> ...


I saw it on instagram or facebook!! I think hourglass released a pic on instagram!! I had the ambient lighting powder trio and returned it because I didn't feel like there was much difference between the three colors and the colors I already own.

Unfortunately I already have mood exposure but maybe I'll trade it! I definitely need that blush palette!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 27, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ohhh thank you *so much* for posting this! I think those Formula X press pod tree ornaments and the paint cans are so stinkin' cute!!!
> 
> I agree, that cobalt blue is so gorgeous! Same for the jewel purple and that magenta. Nice!
> 
> ...


If someone buys you a gift card, when you go to use it you will get points. You do not get points when buying gift cards. So the other way around from what you say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Wishlist/Dreamlist
> 
> -Holiday 2014 Guerlain Meteorites
> 
> ...


Does lush have any special holiday sets/deals? I know they do those little sets they have out now but didn't know if they did something special for the holidays


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 27, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Smashbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the name of the smash box palette is?


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going to *TRY* really hard this year to limit myself to just a few things that I want.

Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette, not the blush just the finishing powders.  This is the number 1 thing on my list!

Tarte blushes

UD eyeliners, really hoping for OL3.  Even though the last thing I need is more liners.....

If UD did a set of mini lippies I would be all over those, and a Vice 3 or other LE palette would make me happy.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 29, 2014)

The Smashbox, Too Faced, Sephora by OPI, and Ciate are all from previous years.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 29, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> If UD did a set of mini lippies I would be all over those, and a Vice 3 or other LE palette would make me happy.


Oh my gosh, a mini set of Revolution lipsticks? GREAT IDEA! We should really pitch these to the companies. Hehehe.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 29, 2014)

I would definitely go for the Too Faced Favorite Things set this year. I've been kicking myself that I didn't get last years. Also that MUFE set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh my gosh, a mini set of Revolution lipsticks? GREAT IDEA! We should really pitch these to the companies. Hehehe.


http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html

eeeeek! I must have!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> eeeeek! I must have!


Aw unfortunately I don't like those colors at all. What a bummer!! I'm sure lots of people will though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> eeeeek! I must have!


Seriously!!!!!!!  UD must have read my mind!  I will buy this as soon as I get my birthday promo code from UD.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope some more compaines do the advent calenders! I know Caite has done them in the past, but last year's Benefit advent calender was the best!!! If Benefit does it again, I hope they will switch up the products from last year's calender!


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> eeeeek! I must have!


 HAHAHAH WOW, you ladies keep finding all these amazing things we ask for. I'm starting to wonder if it's magic. Quick, everyone list all their dream items in this post!



Bikerchic said:


> Seriously!!!!!!!  UD must have read my mind!  I will buy this as soon as I get my birthday promo code from UD.


That is so freaking cool! It's neat that it comes with a clear lip liner too! Hmm... are those mini sizes or full-sized?



Queennie said:


> I hope some more compaines do the advent calenders! I know Caite has done them in the past, but last year's Benefit advent calender was the best!!! If Benefit does it again, I hope they will switch up the products from last year's calender!


I like the idea of advent calendars. If Benefit did one, I'd think about getting it, but they're not my favorite company or anything. But if it had minis of the stains and the highlighters, I'd consider! I really want a mini of benetint, lollitint, highbeam, and moonbeam.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> That is so freaking cool! It's neat that it comes with a clear lip liner too! Hmm... are those mini sizes or full-sized?


The lippies are mini but the liner is full size.  I've really been wanting to try their clear liner so this is perfect in my opinion.


----------



## saku (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> eeeeek! I must have!


do you guys know when this will be available? i want so bad!


----------



## saku (Aug 29, 2014)

also, just discovered this thread. what a great one! it filled me with excitement!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2014)

I will jump on another Tarte lip surgence set. I traded away the nudes and then I felt pretty "meh" about the purchase at first but now i use at least one every single day. I'll probably get the Sephora lip set if it's got colors that work for me and I don't own them of course (although again I traded or sold the nudes this past year).

I'm going to try to avoid jumping on getting palettes but we'll see...!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

saku said:


> do you guys know when this will be available? i want so bad!


I saw someone asked on their FB page, but UD just responded &amp; said to contact them via the website. 

I sent them an email! I'll post here when I hear back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I saw someone asked on their FB page, but UD just responded &amp; said to contact them via the website.
> 
> I sent them an email! I'll post here when I hear back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks! like i said, i want so bad!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

saku said:


> thanks! like i said, i want so bad!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! All those colors are right up my alley and I LOVE MINIs!

I'm glad they're releasing colors that aren't already available in mini size, because I already have all of those lol


----------



## kyxli (Aug 29, 2014)

That UD lipstick set looks awesome! I don't know if I'd be able to pull off the pinks, but I'm probably going to try to buy it anyway, haha.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 29, 2014)

I will definitely purchase the UD mini lipstick set! I love "Anarchy" that I received from Ipsy a while ago, and a mini is so much better for me...it takes me forever to go through a full tube of lipstick. "Liar" is the only color that would probably never be used by me, and with the full sized lip liner it seems like a great deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm excited to see what Tarte puts out this year. And UD, of course.
> 
> Also hoping Too Faced will release a MINI MELTED SET, because I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


I would throw my money all over that!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've been meaning to post these... Beautezine's Instagram  has a few sneak peeks for Sephora's Holiday stuff!


Too many likes and too little money.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> eeeeek! I must have!


Definitely getting this and  im sure it will be easy to add something else for free shipping.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 30, 2014)

That UD lip set is all kinds of amazing. I didn't get a mini in Ipsy when they went out, but they were so cute. I just can't justify buying a full size with my budget and since I have tons of full size lipsticks already that I basically never use up a full tube. So, this is kind of perfect. The price seems pretty great imo. Can't wait. I think I need to start putting money away for all the amazing stuff I've been seeing in here (I've never bought holiday sets from the non-drugstore world).

Also, is that a mini set of the new(?) Kat Von D lipsticks?!?! Depending on price I may jump on that as well.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if Urban Decay ships to Canada? I don't think they do..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know if Urban Decay ships to Canada? I don't think they do..


Their website says they ship internationally! Not sure how much it is though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know if Urban Decay ships to Canada? I don't think they do..


 They ship to canada


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

OMG  I need  to start saving now for those lip sets.  Lip stuff is my weakness.  I even got the huge marc Jacobs lips set last year. I love everything in those pics


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

The Kat von d  set and marc Jacobs set in pics will be mine...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Aug 31, 2014)

So glad I saw a link to this thread, I'm loving the mini UD lipsticks, I'm also going to look out for a Fresh lip kit for the holidays, I love their minis.

I'm in saving mode right now!


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 31, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> So glad I saw a link to this thread, I'm loving the mini UD lipsticks, I'm also going to look out for a Fresh lip kit for the holidays, I love their minis.
> 
> I'm in saving mode right now!


Ooh, a mini Fresh lip kit would be awesome! Imagine if they had one of each color.... oh man, they had so many new colors come out the past few years, so that would rock!!!! Also, a mini of their new lip serum.... whoa!

And speaking of lip stuff, a new bite set would be good!



saku said:


> thanks! like i said, i want so bad!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*glomps* Where have you been??? We've been missing you around here! Glad to see you back. I stalk this thread because I love dreaming about the holiday sets and deals and freebies.

I'm on a no buy until November, and making my wish list loner every day. Mwhahah!

What else would be cool? Let me think....

1. Maybe a Sephora Best of Facial Oils

2. 100 point samples of Hourglass ambient lighting powders

3. For Christmas, it'd be awesome if all BIs, and VIBs could get a 2-month test drive of VIB Rouge.

4. Again, blitz bags, but this time, allow people to order more than just one. And also... be packed with super awesome stuff, and no fragrances, just sweet, sweet makeup and skincare.

5. LOTS OF FUN EXCITING MINI STUFF AT GOOD PRICES JUST COME ON!!!


----------



## saku (Aug 31, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ooh, a mini Fresh lip kit would be awesome! Imagine if they had one of each color.... oh man, they had so many new colors come out the past few years, so that would rock!!!! Also, a mini of their new lip serum.... whoa!
> 
> And speaking of lip stuff, a new bite set would be good!
> 
> ...


you're so sweet, and you look sooo gorgeous in your profile pic! i was in a mut/makeup hiatus during most of the summer, but now that it's getting cooler again, i'm getting crazy about makeup again. happens every year - haha!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 31, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ooh, a mini Fresh lip kit would be awesome! Imagine if they had one of each color.... oh man, they had so many new colors come out the past few years, so that would rock!!!! Also, a mini of their new lip serum.... whoa!
> 
> And speaking of lip stuff, a new bite set would be good!
> 
> ...


They only let you buy one? Is that for all gift sets or just those Sephora sample bags?


----------



## JenessaF (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm pumped for the Urban Decay lip set! I love my mini in Anarchy! The only colour in the set that I don't see myself using is Liar but only because I don't like nudes.

I also found some other exciting images on instagram and online.






If you look at the top left corner that red box looks to me like a possible Vice 3.






We have already seen the Kat Von D lipstick set but I posted this because in the back it looks like a set of Hello Kitty Lip balms

and a Benefit lip balm and stain sets. 






This I posted because it looks like there is going to be a Hello Kitty palette. I'll admit it I love Hello Kitty and
I can't wait to get more info on it. The packaging looks adorable!

I found a few things from Too Faced.











I took a screen shot of the Macy's website since it is available on there right now if you can't wait to get it.






There is also a new full face palette






And a Melted Lipstick Set!






it looks like Benefit is going to have a blush set.






Yep my wallet is going to be screaming.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 31, 2014)

Crazy that holiday stuff is already being revealed.. no complaints though.. haha.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm definitely on the look-out for an advent calendar. I did not get one last year. I was unaware that QVC had one too, so whoever posted that, thanks for letting us know. Never to early to get Holiday Deals.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 31, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> I'm pumped for the Urban Decay lip set! I love my mini in Anarchy! The only colour in the set that I don't see myself using is Liar but only because I don't like nudes.
> 
> I also found some other exciting images on instagram and online.
> 
> ...


OMG looks so amazing..All of it!! I went to the macy's website and could not find any of those too faced things!!


----------



## saku (Aug 31, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> OMG looks so amazing..All of it!! I went to the macy's website and could not find any of those too faced things!!


just type 'too faced' in the search bar. it'll be on the first page of the search results!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm anxiously awaiting a sneak peek of Stila holiday items. I just cannot resist the Stila stuff. (unless it is bright, vivid colors)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 31, 2014)

My poor, poor wallet. Already know I'll be purchasing the UD lip set, KVD lip set, Too Faced lip set, &amp; Vice 3 if that's what it is. I actually hope they DON'T do another Vice &amp; do something different but I'd be lying if I said I won't buy it. If Tarte does another blush palette I'll grab that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Trying not to get too many palettes this time around. I'm swimming in them!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 31, 2014)

UD lipstick set you shall be MINE!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 31, 2014)

bsquared said:


> UD lipstick set you shall be MINE!


I'm seriously stalking the product page, waiting for it to let me add it to my bag. 

I was thinking UD would respond to my email tomorrow but they probably won't because it's a holiday. Gah.


----------



## saku (Aug 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm seriously stalking the product page, waiting for it to let me add it to my bag.
> 
> I was thinking UD would respond to my email tomorrow but they probably won't because it's a holiday. Gah.


ahhhhh! i've been wanting to try their clear lip liner. i love love love UD so much!!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> I'm pumped for the Urban Decay lip set! I love my mini in Anarchy! The only colour in the set that I don't see myself using is Liar but only because I don't like nudes.
> 
> I also found some other exciting images on instagram and online.
> 
> ...


I want it all! Why do I have to be poor?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

saku said:


> ahhhhh! i've been wanting to try their clear lip liner. i love love love UD so much!!!


I am obsessed  with their revolution lipsticks I have about 14 of them. The new set only has one dupe for me so its definitely a must.

ETA: I wonder if Sephora will be selling the same set?


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 1, 2014)

saku said:


> you're so sweet, and you look sooo gorgeous in your profile pic! i was in a mut/makeup hiatus during most of the summer, but now that it's getting cooler again, i'm getting crazy about makeup again. happens every year - haha!


I was going to say the same thing about your profile pic- you are so lovely! You have some very enviable features! I kind of know what you mean about the summer, although I did the opposite and splurged like a maniac. Haha. The holidays will be fun with all the buzz and new sets! So stoked!



MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> They only let you buy one? Is that for all gift sets or just those Sephora sample bags?


You can get as many of the Sephora holiday giftsets as you want, but the gifts with purchase, like last year's blitz bags, are only one per person. I think you can't even order one of the other 2 bags if you already got one, even though they have different things. It's a policy to ensure everyone gets a fair shake. It's just that the code is one-time-use, so you can't go back and use it again, unless you're one of those people who have multiple Sephora accounts.



JenessaF said:


> This I posted because it looks like there is going to be a Hello Kitty palette. I'll admit it I love Hello Kitty and
> 
> I can't wait to get more info on it. The packaging looks adorable!


Ahhhhh! Thank you so much, @@JenessaF for posting those pics! Keep 'em coming, makeup sleuths! I want to see more sneak peaks. Mwhahaha!

I seriously cannot believe we're getting a lot of what we asked for already- Too Faced Melted set? Done. Mini Urban Decay Revolution lipsticks? Double done.

That looks like Tarte's take on a nude eyeshadow palette. Eugh, why can't they just stick to what they're really good at and give us some more blush?


----------



## JenessaF (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like we are getting a blush set from Tarte!! I for one can't wait. I missed out on last years and regretted it.






Also a Hello Kitty mirror. It's super cute.






It's embarrassing how much I enjoy stalking instagram and the web looking at new makeup.


----------



## jocedun (Sep 1, 2014)

Found another Too Faced lipstick set on Macy's:




Unfortunately, I couldn't actually add it to my bag, so it's not available yet. Also, now that I'm looking, I can't find that "Melted Kisses" set. They must be adding/changing things by the hour. 

Like many of you ladies, I am looking forward to all of the lipstick sets! I just love the minis. I will seriously buy them all.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 1, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Looks like we are getting a blush set from Tarte!! I for one can't wait. I missed out on last years and regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goshhhhhh!!!! I'm so glad you love stalking the web looking at new makeup because this is awesome! You are a star! Please, I beg you, keep this up the next few months, we need you!

I am so excited about that Tarte blush palette! YAY!!! All our makeup wishes are coming true!!!!!

(Also that Hello Kitty mirror is super cute!)

Ok, I'm going to start speculating about the blush palette, anyone want to join me?

Based on last year's blush palette (Off the Cuff $42 with 5 shades: Crave, Dazzled, Dollface, Park Ave. Princess matte bronzer) we can assume that it'll be somewhere around the $42 range again, and well... hopefully the colors aren't going to be too similar. Let's take a gander into my Tarte blush-obsessed brain and see if we can figure out the shades in this new palette!

It looks like (L to R):

Exposed or matte Park Ave. Princess

Blushing Bride (the new, non shimmery version)

Dollface (hope that I'm wrong)

True Love or Natural Beauty

Unsure! Maybe a new shade, an exclusive perhaps?

The thing is, they all look matte again- like last year's palette. Hmm, strange!

All in all, a really good range of shades for Fall. You have a natural shade that could work as contour/bronzer, a plummy shade, a nice pink, a lovely red, and then one kind of mixed shade that looks like it has pinks and reds and plums rolled into one.

I just hope that these blushes won't be as hard to work with as the last few Tarte palettes- Be Mattenificent and Rainforest After Dark have really hard-pressed blushes and I am praying that this won't be the case with the new blush palette.

Oooh, and I hope it has a super cute name too!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 1, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Found another Too Faced lipstick set on Macy's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh that is such a great set! I love Too Faced La Creme lipsticks. I happen to have all 3 of those shades, Naked Dolly and Marshmallow Bunny being 2 of my most used lipsticks.

So far I am loving the hourglass blush pallet and the Urban Decay lipstick set. I already use the lip liner that comes in the set and wouldn't mind a back up. I usually wear light pink and nude lipsticks, there are some options that would work for me in here (Liar been my fave, which so far looks like the least popular).

The Kat Von D lipstick set looks gorgeous, however, I have bought her lipstick sets for the last 4 years, I find I haven't been using them as much as I did in the beginning and I don't see many shades that I would wear too often in this set. It is such a pretty buy though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 1, 2014)

kat von d     and urban decay lip set for me


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

AHHH TARTE BLUSH PALETTE!!  :wub:  And I've been dying to try those Too Faced Lipsticks!

*Adds to already embarrassingly long shopping list*


----------



## Queennie (Sep 1, 2014)

That Benefit lip balm set is calling my name!!! I want them to release these to the public already!! :laughing:


----------



## Dashery (Sep 1, 2014)

Yooooo! That KVD set is calling my name.


----------



## recklesslysober (Sep 1, 2014)

Excited to see what Buxom comes out with. I wish I would've got their 15 mini lipgloss set last year!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it just me or does that palette say vice on it??

ETA: Now that I'm looking, that doesn't look like Naked 2. Fakes maybe.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't wait for Sephora Favorites to come out. I'm planning on getting the lip set BUT I realized I sold, swapped, or gave for Christmas a majority of the colors (I basically kept all the berries for myself). I might have to reconsider my wishlist!


----------



## JenessaF (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's what the inside of the Too Faced La Belle Carousel consists of.

I have to say the packaging is too cute!







Also what looks like a Ciate Advent Calendar. 






And a Fresh Sugar Lipbalm set.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is it just me or does that palette say vice on it??
> 
> ETA: Now that I'm looking, that doesn't look like Naked 2. Fakes maybe.


That is so weird- I wonder .... I mean, it wouldn't make sense to show a photo of the Naked 2 in a holiday set anyway... regardless of it being a fake. So weird! I wonder if maybe it's a prop they had lying around from when they first released it and they accidentally grabbed it when they were supposed to grab the Naked Basics 2? I don't know... strange!

And oh my god, that looks like an eyeliner set based on the electric palette! How awesome! And they're all double-ended!!!



JenessaF said:


> And a Fresh Sugar Lipbalm set.


Oh my god!!!! Our dreams coming true again! That is all 11 shades, plus a lip scrub!!! I mean, I can't tell if those are 2 separate sets or one big set- but if it's one big set it looks like it might be all 11 shades.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 1, 2014)

If one of the Fresh sets were to include Plum this year I will be all over it. I'll probably just buy a full size Plum when I am done with my Baume in Love since I have never seen Plum in a set.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope the tarte palette doesn't include a bronzer again. I want a tarte blush palette SO BADLY, but not if at least 1/5 of it is useless for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I hope the tarte palette doesn't include a bronzer again. I want a tarte blush palette SO BADLY, but not if at least 1/5 of it is useless for me.


It doesn't look like it! I guess that first one COULD be a bronzer, but I'm thinking it's just a nude blush shade.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this is the Tarte Palette for this year?



Spoiler









off the cuff Amazonian clay cheek palette &amp; bracelet
tarte cosmeticsoff the cuff Amazonian clay cheek palette &amp; bracelet

A limited-edition, exclusive blush set with an eco-chic bow bracelet. The exclusive set features: •  palette of 4 full size Amazonian 12-hour blushes: dollface (light pink), dazzled (soft rose), darling (nude melon) and crave (pink peach) and 1 full size Amazonian clay matte bronzer in park ave princess™Category:CosmeticsProduct #:563$19.00In Stock
0out of5based on0ratings










 
$19.00 0.20 oz. x 5 
 
 A limited-edition, exclusive blush set with an eco-chic bow bracelet.

The exclusive set features:

•  palette of 4 full size Amazonian 12-hour blushes: dollface (light pink), dazzled (soft rose), darling (nude melon) and crave (pink peach) and 1 full size Amazonian clay matte bronzer in park ave princess™

*Product Performance:* The perfect gift for the spontaneous blush enthusiast, tarte’s first off the cuff Amazonian clay cheek palette comes with a range of 5 full size shades and a wearable eco-chic bow cuff. This limited-edition set complements all skin types and is infused with skin-balancing Amazonian clay that lasts up to 12 hours for fade-free, flawless wear.
The exclusive set features: 
•  palette of 4 full size Amazonian 12-hour blushes: dollface (light pink), dazzled (soft rose), and 2 new limited-edition shades darling (nude melon) and crave (pink peach) and 1 full size Amazonian clay matte bronzer in park ave princess™
•  wearable, eco-chic bow bracelet
 

*Powered By:* Amazonian clay: nature’s most perfect ingredient for better, longer, truer wear
Vitamin E: natural preservative that also acts as an anti-inflammatory emollient and antioxidant
mineral pigments: known to soothe and soften skin


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Is this is the Tarte Palette for this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's last years!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But this years looks similar.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 2, 2014)

This is on pinterest as 2014 Holiday set - it shows added 6 weeks ago though...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

BB019 said:


> This is on pinterest as 2014 Holiday set


That's from last year too!

I have waaaay too much Tarte lol


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, that goes under the heading 'don't believe everything you read on pinterest!' Sorry about that!  I wasn't even into make up last year - so I'm clueless, but quickly realizing I should have waited a little on some of my purchases...I had no idea there were big sales events at different times of year etc (to clear inventory) and special discounts...I need to keep a notebook for next year!! Sorry for the false alarm with the palette!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok I found some images that say spoilers (because now I'm dying to know too!).  I'll post them in a spoiler here in a minute, just want to prewarn for those that have heart conditions not to get excited because I'm still relying on what the internet says!LOL!

**update** nevermind. It all looks so new and exciting to me, but as I was scrolling I discovered they really aren't new.  Ok I'm done.  I'll let the pros handle it...but I'll be watching!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Oh, that goes under the heading 'don't believe everything you read on pinterest!' Sorry about that!  I wasn't even into make up last year - so I'm clueless, but quickly realizing I should have waited a little on some of my purchases...I had no idea there were big sales events at different times of year etc (to clear inventory) and special discounts...I need to keep a notebook for next year!! Sorry for the false alarm with the palette!


No worries! It's so hard to figure out what's old and what's new on Instagram/Pinterest/Whatever. I only knew the ones you posted were from last year because I bought them. Otherwise I'd have no idea!


----------



## saku (Sep 2, 2014)

i want a tarte blush palette, but i didn't like the packaging of last year's so i didn't get it... i don't like the glittery packaging --looks like it'll be the same this year, and if that's the case, i'll likely pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Here's what the inside of the Too Faced La Belle Carousel consists of.
> 
> I have to say the packaging is too cute!
> 
> ...


Ooooooo Those too faced palettes look amazinggggggg


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I can't wait for Sephora Favorites to come out. I'm planning on getting the lip set BUT I realized I sold, swapped, or gave for Christmas a majority of the colors (I basically kept all the berries for myself). I might have to reconsider my wishlist!


I want to get the lips set or the favorites. I have actually never bought any of the Sephora sets.


----------



## JenessaF (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a few more things I have found.

I can't really tell what brand this set is from but it looks like eyeliners. 
In the back looks like a Hello Kitty set with a bunch of makeup.






Also new Formula X nail polishes, that are blurry but they look super glittery and holographic.
I'm obsessed with nail polish so I will for sure by at least one of them.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AHHH TARTE BLUSH PALETTE!! :wub: And I've been dying to try those Too Faced Lipsticks!
> 
> *Adds to already embarrassingly long shopping list*


SIGN ME UP TOO. So pretty. But I also want the hourglass palette and do I REALLY need...what will that be like 8(?) blushes to add to my already massive blush hoard? I THINK I DO!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

bsquared said:


> SIGN ME UP TOO. So pretty. But I also want the hourglass palette and do I REALLY need...what will that be like 8(?) blushes to add to my already massive blush hoard? I THINK I DO!


You totally do. 

Also, forgot about the Hourglass palette. Add that to my list!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 2, 2014)

I need that fresh set, and the benefit lip set. I already pointed the sephora x set for DH to get me for Christmas.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

@@tweakabell found this on Sephora today:

http://www.sephora.com/glitz-glam-party-essentials-sampler-P388549?skuId=1647213







Want.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

I just made myself a Pinterest board to keep track of all these things I want to buy!

Can also double as a Christmas list if people start asking lol


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just made myself a Pinterest board to keep track of all these things I want to buy!
> 
> Can also double as a Christmas list if people start asking lol


I had to do the same!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 2, 2014)

From Musings of a Muse--The Sephora Color Festival Blockbuster Palette


----------



## Queennie (Sep 2, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Here's a few more things I have found.
> 
> I can't really tell what brand this set is from but it looks like eyeliners.
> 
> ...


Those look like Marc Jacobs mini eyeliners!! Love these!


----------



## mercy123 (Sep 3, 2014)

That Blockbuster palette is serious stuff!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 3, 2014)

Can't sleep and found this...new?  Old?  ???   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 3, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Can't sleep and found this...new?  Old?  ???   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you read the reviews, the first one is dated 12/16/13 so I'm guessing its from last Christmas


----------



## JenessaF (Sep 3, 2014)

Another set from Benefit.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Another set from Benefit.


Love the patterns on the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 3, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> If you read the reviews, the first one is dated 12/16/13 so I'm guessing its from last Christmas


yeah def old it was on clearance at my SIJCP in the spring


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Another set from Benefit.


That looks like a great set. I have  a feeling this holiday season will leave me pretty broke.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 3, 2014)

That Melted set is already gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> That Melted set is already gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I dont think it's actually gone on sale yet! It's shown 'not available' since the product page went up.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I dont think it's actually gone on sale yet! It's shown 'not available' since the product page went up.


Ohhh. I hope so. Can you link it? When I search, it doesn't pop up.

Also, did Too Faced sell one of those carousel sets last year? Because aside from one blush the colors in this set look exactly the same as the one posted... http://www.dermstore.com/product_La+Belle+Carousel_60817.htm


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 4, 2014)

I think some of the Holiday collections should be going on sale later this month. So, excited for them!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Ohhh. I hope so. Can you link it? When I search, it doesn't pop up.
> 
> Also, did Too Faced sell one of those carousel sets last year? Because aside from one blush the colors in this set look exactly the same as the one posted... http://www.dermstore.com/product_La+Belle+Carousel_60817.htm


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/too-faced-melted-kisses?ID=1711012&amp;CategoryID=65781#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D68%26ruleId%3D%26slotId%3D%26kws%3Dtoo%20faced

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been stalking the page waiting for it to be available!


----------



## saku (Sep 4, 2014)

that too faced set was available for a little while. i can actually add it to my bag at macys. but when i checked later, it was unavailable. so probably, it was released by mistake so they took it down for now?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

saku said:


> that too faced set was available for a little while. i can actually add it to my bag at macys. but when i checked later, it was unavailable. so probably, it was released by mistake so they took it down for now?


You're probably right! I just can't see it selling out THAT fast.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 4, 2014)

saku said:


> that too faced set was available for a little while. i can actually add it to my bag at macys. but when i checked later, it was unavailable. so probably, it was released by mistake so they took it down for now?


That's what I was confused about- it totally looked in the pics like you could add both to your basket, the big red ADD ME was right there! I wonder if some ladies got really lucky and got it, or if those orders were cancelled? I certainly hope it didn't sell out!

@ thank you so much! No matter what I searched, the set didn't come up for me, though the carousel item does!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> That's what I was confused about- it totally looked in the pics like you could add both to your basket, the big red ADD ME was right there! I wonder if some ladies got really lucky and got it, or if those orders were cancelled? I certainly hope it didn't sell out!
> 
> @ thank you so much! No matter what I searched, the set didn't come up for me, though the carousel item does!


Yeah I can't find it if I search on the website either! But it comes up if you Google it. They must have it hidden somehow... hopefully waiting for an official release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG that fresh set will be mine! And I hope Sephora x does another 22 set but with all sparkley colors!


----------



## JenessaF (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you guy think this is real or fake?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Do you guy think this is real or fake?


I'm thinking fake. Something about it just seems off... like, the Naked palettes are supposed to be neutral&amp; there's that random teal color. Plus, it hhasn't been that long since Naked 3 was released. It seems early for another one!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 4, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Do you guy think this is real or fake?


Those colors don't fit in with the Naked themes at ALL, plus the packaging looks like the Naked 2 with an ugly 4 photoshopped in. If anything, I'd say the reason the "4" is so big, is that it would cover the parts of the "2" that whomever created this image couldn't edit out. Bad, badly done all around. Fake.

ETA: Even the brush is the brush from the Naked 2 palette photoshopped. Who did this monstrosity? I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Do you guy think this is real or fake?


Pretty sure MUTs FB page posted about this same fake.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 4, 2014)

that 4...is hilarious!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Sep 4, 2014)

JenessaF said:


> Do you guy think this is real or fake?


Lol I can't believe you even have to ask!! lol I'm sorry that is just the worst fake I've ever seen!# lll


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of those colors aren't even nudes, haha. I think it was taken down here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133797-urban-decay-naked-4-palette-myth-or-for-real/?hl=%2Bnaked+%2Bfake&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2269226

I think it's way too soon for them to release another one, it hasn't even been a year, yet! I love all the Nude palettes, though, so this is a cruel joke to play!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 5, 2014)

So it looks like Vice 3 is definitely a go...

http://www.pretaeloira.com/2014/09/proxima-paleta-urban-decay-vice-3.html [Not my blog]

Also, has this been discussed? [Not my picture]


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 5, 2014)

@ That's Mega Pro, it's out in November, rumored $59.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 5, 2014)

If this Vice is real (I don't speak Spanish, so I don't know how accurate/reputable that blog is) it looks like this is one that might actually have some colors I'd wear! Oh, exite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

hsalt said:


> So it looks like Vice 3 is definitely a go...
> 
> http://www.pretaeloira.com/2014/09/proxima-paleta-urban-decay-vice-3.html [Not my blog]
> 
> Also, has this been discussed? [Not my picture]


Looking forward to getting  Vice3 since I missed out on the first 2.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> If this Vice is real (I don't speak Spanish, so I don't know how accurate/reputable that blog is) it looks like this is one that might actually have some colors I'd wear! Oh, exite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Im fluent in Spanish and the blog seems legit.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 5, 2014)

Vice 3 is up on UD Instagram. Just exterior though. If that inside legit....I WANT!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 5, 2014)

Eeeek add Vice 3 to my list then! I cannot resist UD!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 5, 2014)

Yay, I found the place where people are talking about Vice 3!  I am so excited, I got Vice 1 for my bday 2 years ago from my husband, so this might be my bday gift this year too!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 5, 2014)

If the inside of Vice 3 is what is seen, I want it!!! Book of Shadows IV and the Dangerous Palette are my only UD shadows and I'm not a huge neutral fan, but am trying to do more with neutrals, so I think this would be a great balance of color and neutrals for me!


----------



## Cultfigure (Sep 5, 2014)

Vice 3 is confirmed!

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon#comments


----------



## saku (Sep 5, 2014)

I LOVE THE PACKAGING OF THE NEW VICE 3!!! OMG!!!! and i thought the vice palette packaging couldn't be better!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know why but the outside of the palette of Vice 3 reminds me of Miami Vice for some reason.  lol


----------



## Shalott (Sep 6, 2014)

Just to clarify, Vice 3 is real, it does look like what has been leaked. UD just spoiled it on Facebook. Holy moly, I'm excited now!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

Vice looks amazinggggggggggg, anyone know when it goes on sale?


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 6, 2014)

Ummm...how far in the online order process can you get before Macy's tells you that you cannot order the Too Faced holiday items, I'm currently adding my shipping address....


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 6, 2014)

I am at the "place order" screen....account created and credit card in there...hmmm....not sure I want all 4 holiday kits I was actually just checking availability!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I am at the "place order" screen....account created and credit card in there...hmmm....not sure I want all 4 holiday kits I was actually just checking availability!


Lucky you! Macy's does not ship to beauty products to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 6, 2014)

Except I had my eyes on something else with my money today...I was just testing! I still have my cart up, I could always use my credit card! Ohhhhh I'm so bad!!


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 6, 2014)

LORAC MEGAPRO confirmed on Lorac IG! Set to be released in October! Definite birthday present!


----------



## saku (Sep 6, 2014)

better pictures of the vice 3 palette! http://www.espelhodeprincesa.com/urban-decay-lancara-vice-3-palette/


----------



## kyxli (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh I'm so excited for vice 3 and mega pro! I don't have any of the earlier vice palettes, or pro 1 or 2, so I'll definitely be getting these. It looks like I'm going to be getting a lot of palettes this holiday season!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 6, 2014)

Gahhhhh I do not need more eyeshadow....but I am going to pick up vice 3 as soon as it's out. I love that it's neutral, but not TOO neutral. So PRETTY!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 6, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Gahhhhh I do not need more eyeshadow....but I am going to pick up vice 3 as soon as it's out. I love that it's neutral, but not TOO neutral. So PRETTY!


I'm in the same boat.  I'll honestly use that palette a LOT.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 6, 2014)

saku said:


> better pictures of the vice 3 palette! http://www.espelhodeprincesa.com/urban-decay-lancara-vice-3-palette/


Thanks for this link!  That line of pinks though!  :wub:


----------



## saku (Sep 6, 2014)

it might just be the best vice palette so far!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 6, 2014)

Someone on reddit contacted LORAC about the Mego pro, and they said it'll be closer to $100 (which makes a lot more sense than $59 IMO). Budget accordingly.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 7, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Ummm...how far in the online order process can you get before Macy's tells you that you cannot order the Too Faced holiday items, I'm currently adding my shipping address....


It let me buy them, I came here to let people know. The Carousel set has been available at Dermstore for a week or two now.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 7, 2014)

saku said:


> better pictures of the vice 3 palette! http://www.espelhodeprincesa.com/urban-decay-lancara-vice-3-palette/


Does anyone know what the price will be?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 7, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Does anyone know what the price will be?


It's been $59 for the last two. Assuming it will be close to that..hopefully not too much more!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope its up for sale before Nov on Sephora... Anyone know if Sephora will sell the VICE Palette?


----------



## saku (Sep 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I hope its up for sale before Nov on Sephora... Anyone know if Sephora will sell the VICE Palette?


they have in the past 2 years.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel like I am the only one who is not going crazy over this vice palette, lol B)


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2014)

Vice 3 is SO PRETTY... I'm mostly in love with the packaging.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I feel like I am the only one who is not going crazy over this vice palette, lol B)


I've overdosed on neutral shadows, so I'm not in love with it!  Maybe if there were more bright colors... lol


----------



## Dashery (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I feel like I am the only one who is not going crazy over this vice palette, lol B)


I'm actually with ya. I like some of the colors, but nothing about it really calls out to me. 

I'm starting to think UD eye shadow's just aren't my thing.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I've overdosed on neutral shadows, so I'm not in love with it!  Maybe if there were more bright colors... lol


That's what I wish too.. the colors that I have remind me of a cross between electric and smoked which is fine, but I'd love some more differentiation in color and not so many neutrals.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I've overdosed on neutral shadows, so I'm not in love with it! Maybe if there were more bright colors... lol


I feel the same way. I have their Electric Palette and their Naked Basics Palette. I love both, but I don't think I need anymore UD eyeshadow.

I am VERY excited about UD's FULL FRONTAL Lipstick Stash though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 7, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I feel like I am the only one who is not going crazy over this vice palette, lol B)


I think the packaging is nice, quite pretty, but other than that, it doesn't seem that different from anything else they've put out.

I used to love the names UD picked for their shadows, but now they're just kind of.... loosing their edge. Meanwhile, indie brands are showing how creative they are with their names!

That Lorac Mega Pro palette seems really amazing, but I am not tempted by that, nor was I by the Pro 2. I have Lorac Pro 1, love it, use it, but I don't really need another one... even if there are different colors. I guess I'm just not an eyeshadow person.

Instead, I kind of freak out about concealer, brow stuff, and lashes. Maybe the occasional blush. Hehee.

That being said, based on all the holiday sets shown so far this year, I think the only ones that are really tempting me are the Tarte blush palette, and I think that's it. I may get the Hourglass ambient lighting palette but I don't think I want the blush palette. I just don't like the colors as much as Tarte.

That being said, there are lots of other things I want! Like some of the Zoya Fall collection nail polishes (Ryan- a pretty navy blue, and Claire- my namesake, a burgundy). There are some indie things I want this year!!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 7, 2014)

There is a picture of the 2014 Benefit Advent Calendar on Beauty Talk - Sephora's chat page.  Says it will retail for around $119 but I can't use the image on this website - not allowed.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 7, 2014)

BB019 said:


> There is a picture of the 2014 Benefit Advent Calendar on Beauty Talk - Sephora's chat page. Says it will retail for around $119 but I can't use the image on this website - not allowed.



That's a big price hike from last year right? I don't think I'll purchase it if it is around $119...unless those samples are bigger.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 7, 2014)

That is what they are saying on beauty talk, that it is a huge price increase. I personally have no idea, though. I read price last year was anywhere from $68 to $79, depending on where you lived (assuming the difference may be sales tax?).


----------



## lovepink (Sep 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> image.jpg
> 
> That's a big price hike from last year right? I don't think I'll purchase it if it is around $119...unless those samples are bigger.


Yes!  Last year it was $68 (got it from Ulta for a bday present but I did wait till December to open).  I also think the packaging looks juvenile, but that is my opinion.  

Looks to be a lot of the same stuff too.  I wonder if they will have any of the little lip balms in it, or Majorette or Rockateur.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yes! Last year it was $68 (got it from Ulta for a bday present but I did wait till December to open). I also think the packaging looks juvenile, but that is my opinion.
> 
> Looks to be a lot of the same stuff too. I wonder if they will have any of the little lip balms in it, or Majorette or Rockateur.


There is no way I'm going to pay $119 for it. Unless it has a bunch more stuff in it.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2014)

Allison H said:


> image.jpg
> 
> That's a big price hike from last year right? I don't think I'll purchase it if it is around $119...unless those samples are bigger.


Yay!!! Thank you for the picture! It looks like there is some new products, along with classics like Benetint and the Porefessional. I am glad they are switching out the mascara this year though for They're Real! I really liked the Bad Gal Lash last year though, it is now one of my HG mascaras. Last year it was around 100, and they sold out like crazy. There were people on Ebay selling them for around $200 when they sold out!!!

I will be getting it, no matter what the price is though! So excited! :laughno:


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 7, 2014)

I want the UD Full Frontal set and the KVD Studded lip set.  Do I need this much lipstick?  No.  Am I going to buy them anyway?  Yes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw the Benefit advent on BT earlier today, read the supposed price, and almost fell off my chair.  I bought mine last year from Macy's and I think I mostly enjoyed the novelty of it.  Most of the items we've seen in sub boxes, GWPs, and free sample bags.  For $119 one of the Ford sisters better crawl out from behind one of those doors and put the makeup on me.


----------



## Dashery (Sep 7, 2014)

Didn't the calendar used to have charm bracelets and stuff in it? I wonder if maybe Benefit swapped those items out and replaced them with actual makeup items. Maybe that would account for a hike in the price?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2014)

I just checked my receipt for the benefit advent calendar from last year:  It was $68 from Sephora with no discounts.  And I still haven't used at least half of the things in it.  If it was $68 again this year, I might get it (because the things I *do* use make it worth that much to me), but there's *no way* I would pay $119.


----------



## Dashery (Sep 7, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I want the UD Full Frontal set and the KVD Studded lip set.  Do I need this much lipstick?  No.  Am I going to buy them anyway?  Yes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You and me both, sister!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 7, 2014)

Just a different image to drool over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 7, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Didn't the calendar used to have charm bracelets and stuff in it? I wonder if maybe Benefit swapped those items out and replaced them with actual makeup items. Maybe that would account for a hike in the price?


Yeah, last year they had a barrette, a necklace, and a bracelet.  Both the necklace and bracelet were basically vending machine quality.  It was a string with a thin, tin-like, charm attached.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 7, 2014)

Definitely not interested in the Advent Calender. It's a cute idea but I just don't need 25 deluxe samples, especially not for more that $100!

For me, as it stands, I am torn between Vice 3 and Too Faced's Holiday Collection (not the Carousel - the palette). I bought the Tarte of Giving last year and I have used the crap out of everything BUT the eyeshadow palette, LOL. It's so flat, it's at the back of my palettes and I always forget about it.

Oh the irony, though, that I want Vice 3 mostly because of the neutral shades. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last Sin, Angel and DTF are calling to me like no other.

Also, I hope that set of double-ended liners that was hinted at in one of the pics isn't what they are doing instead of an Ocho Loco 3. TBH, I don't know if the would do OL3 either way, since OL2 is still available for sale some places..


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm also a little disappointed in Vice 3, I was hoping for more color. I have to buy it though because I have the first two, there's no way around it.


----------



## saku (Sep 7, 2014)

so far, my shopping list includes UD vice, UD lipstick set, and that KVD lipstick set. i'll probably never wear the lipsticks though, as usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 7, 2014)

The Kat Von D set is my ultimate christmas wish! I really really really want the MEGApro, but my parents so aren't going to go for it if it's like 100 bucks. I go for my first ever job interview tomorrow- so if I get the job, I'll split them half and half on it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't believe Mega Pro will be $100. Pro &amp; Pro 2 are $42 each, so at the most I think $84. I would assume it will be less because there is generally some type of savings for buying anything in larger quantities. This is purely speculation on my part, but $100 does not make a logical pricing decision.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 8, 2014)

Not that I need any more eye shadows, but I'm definitely grabbing Vice 3 when it comes out! I have been staring at the pretties all morning in there!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohhhhhh Vice 3 :wub:    I love the looks of it!  Those 3 cranberry-ish shades look gorgeous!  I have green eyes and those kinds of shades always make them look amazing.  I can't wait to get my hot little hands on this palette.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2014)

Where are the lip sets at? All my googling has brought me nowhere.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Ohhhhhh Vice 3 :wub: I love the looks of it! Those 3 cranberry-ish shades look gorgeous! I have green eyes and those kinds of shades always make them look amazing. I can't wait to get my hot little hands on this palette.


I'm so into cranberries and reds for eyeshadow right now and that's a huge draw for me with this palette!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 8, 2014)

I was talking to the saleswoman at Guerlain and she said the the new meteorites will be coming out around the first week of October.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 8, 2014)

That's what she said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That she was told it would be *closer* to $100 than $42, not that it would be $100. I think $80-something is a good bet.



SnowLeopard said:


> I don't believe Mega Pro will be $100. Pro &amp; Pro 2 are $42 each, so at the most I think $84. I would assume it will be less because there is generally some type of savings for buying anything in larger quantities. This is purely speculation on my part, but $100 does not make a logical pricing decision.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 8, 2014)

My favorite and least favorite time of the year because I want it all and can't allow myself to get it all. lol.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

100$ for advent calendar .. ouch!!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 100$ for advent calendar .. ouch!!!


Eeek!  I was tempted by the advent calendar last year but I don't think I'll buy it this year either!  With $100 I could get Vice 3 and the UD lippy set.......


----------



## saku (Sep 8, 2014)

i'm thinking that lorac palette is gonna be $65. anything more than that will not be competitive pricing. the new-ish smashbox palette is only $65 for so much stuff!

ETA: maybe even $59, like the vice palette. (i'm hoping UD doesn't raise their prices on this one!)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 8, 2014)

No more Advent calendar for me, that price is just crazy. From what I've seen so far I am really liking the Vice palette, but I'm still holding out for Stila holiday sets.


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 9, 2014)

Really torn about that Vice 3 palette…I just got Naked2 Basics in the mail today so i don't need too many mattes. Love the selection of brights but i might just pick up the Ammo palette instead and hold out for the lipstick set.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SillyNoodle (Sep 9, 2014)

That advent calendar price is insane! What is Benefit thinking?

Guess that narrows down my list to Vice 3 and the Melted lip set so far.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 9, 2014)

Tarte Holiday is now on their site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Tarte Holiday is now on their site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the blush set


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Tarte Holiday is now on their site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is so pretty! http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-sweet-dreams-best-sellers-collection


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't get the site to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 9, 2014)

Oooh, got it working now. Holy crap, these are awesome deals! I NEED that blush set, and magic wish. What great stocking stuffers!Any idea how fast they'll sell out?


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG the Tarte blush set! Much want.

http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-chic-to-cheek-deluxe-amazonian-clay-blush-set


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 9, 2014)

Umm I just checked the Canada Tarte site and now the deals are not-so-great. I mean, they're still good, but ... I know I won't be getting some now. Once something is over the 40-dollar mark, my family clams up. Lol. I might be able to convince my mum to get it if I put it in terms of her, me, and both of my sisters each getting one blush from the kit?

Strangely, the 5 dollar set holds the same price in USA and CDN.

I feel like such a child, talking about my parents buying stuff. But I had my first job interview yesterday (after 70+ applications- gotta love a small town) so I'm looking forward to buying Sephora Favourites sets and splitting them with my sisters.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 9, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> OMG the Tarte blush set! Much want.
> 
> http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-chic-to-cheek-deluxe-amazonian-clay-blush-set


I think this is my most wanted set so far. I got this set last year and I love it. The colors this year look great too so I have to get in on this. I love the brush set too, I might have to pick that up as well.

Love the look of the Lorac Mega Pro pallet. I'm all about the neutrals so this is perfect for me. The only issue is that I have at least 8 neutral pallets so I just don't need it. I have a mini tower of 4 drawers that is filled exclusively with pallets. I have been meaning to de-stash some for about a year and I just haven't had the time. Maybe I will destash some of the more colorful pallets and get the Megapro as a trade off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is so pretty! http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-sweet-dreams-best-sellers-collection


I should totally start decorating my cheek stickswith pearls!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 9, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I think this is my most wanted set so far. I got this set last year and I love it. The colors this year look great too so I have to get in on this. I love the brush set too, I might have to pick that up as well.
> 
> Love the look of the Lorac Mega Pro pallet. I'm all about the neutrals so this is perfect for me. The only issue is that I have at least 8 neutral pallets so I just don't need it. I have a mini tower of 4 drawers that is filled exclusively with pallets. I have been meaning to de-stash some for about a year and I just haven't had the time. Maybe I will destash some of the more colorful pallets and get the Megapro as a trade off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't own any of the Tarte blushes and I like the color combo of that set. The Lorac Mega Pro palette is also calling out to me! Hmm... I really don't need more blush or eyeshadow, but it's so tempting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I should totally start decorating my cheek stickswith pearls!


Adorable packaging!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm I think I'm going to hold out for a Tarte blush palette instead of those.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I should totally start decorating my cheek stickswith pearls!


RIGHT?!?!?! It wouldn't be hard and I would feel so much more fabulous that way!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

And as much as I like the Tarte sets, even the blushes (which are my favorite blushes ever!) I think I am going to hold out for the Hourglass blush palette! The three makeup items that I am saving for are the Hourglass blush palette, the Guerlain Limited Edition Meteorites and the Urban Decay Lipstick set.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 9, 2014)

I found another photo of the Tarte blush palette - and info too! It's strange that it's not on the Tarte website yet if all that other holiday stuff is.







Credit to Janine Falcon on Instagram

She gives us this info:





> This #Tarte #Holiday2014 Pin-Up Girl blush palette includes 2 embellished hair pins. $42US/$50CAN (value $110US), Oct. at Sephora. #Beautygeeks #imabeautygeekdotcom



Also, I'm going to update my first post in this thread with a photo and list of all the holiday sets we are getting as they come out! That way it'll be easier for everyone to look at them! I may not get to that until tonight!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 9, 2014)

Welp just spent $75 on the blush set, the lippie set and that $5 lip set.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 9, 2014)

@@eastofthesun that may be exclusive to one retailer or simply released closer to the actual holidays


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> And as much as I like the Tarte sets, even the blushes (which are my favorite blushes ever!) I think I am going to hold out for the Hourglass blush palette! The three makeup items that I am saving for are the Hourglass blush palette, the Guerlain Limited Edition Meteorites and the Urban Decay Lipstick set.





kaitlin1209 said:


> Hmm I think I'm going to hold out for a Tarte blush palette instead of those.





chibimorph said:


> I don't own any of the Tarte blushes and I like the color combo of that set. The Lorac Mega Pro palette is also calling out to me! Hmm... I really don't need more blush or eyeshadow, but it's so tempting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



You guys should just do what I do... and buy it all.  :blush:


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 9, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> @@eastofthesun that may be exclusive to one retailer or simply released closer to the actual holidays


Yeah, the tweet says "@Sephora" and not "@retailers" or whatever, so it might just be Sephora.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 9, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yeah, the tweet says "@Sephora" and not "@retailers" or whatever, so it might just be Sephora.


Good point! I can't wait until it's up in October so I know what the shade names are!

Have you guys seen these yet:











I hope that's not the birthday gift for 2015 because... no thanks!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 9, 2014)

Does anyone know the size of the blushes in the Tarte palette VS the deluxe sized ones in the piece set? On the site the 4 piece set says each are .05 oz, just wondering if anyone knows about what the palette ones are.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 9, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Does anyone know the size of the blushes in the Tarte palette VS the deluxe sized ones in the piece set? On the site the 4 piece set says each are .05 oz, just wondering if anyone knows about what the palette ones are.


Last year palette's was 0.15 oz X 5 (4.5 g each)


----------



## Kelli (Sep 9, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang Thanks!

So, I typically have a very limited budget at the holidays for myself, because 1. I don't have a consistent job and 2. My family is HUGE...but I have already started putting away money for the UD Lipstick set, it is my number one must have. If I end up only able to afford one thing, that is it. (we had a yard sale last weekend and I on a whim decided to put some makeup and B&amp;BW stuff out, thinking no one would buy any of it...I sold $22.25 in that stuff and put it all away for holiday sets...so I'm on my way to the UD lip set!).

The Tarte blush palette or 4 pc set is probably my second most wanted and some kind of palette would be third...not sure if I'd go with Vice, the neutral leaning Tarte one in some of the pics posted or the Too Faced one posted earlier with the blushes and brushes. 4th would be the Kat Von D lipstick set.

So excited for all the cool stuff we've seen so far and I'm sure there will be so many more we haven't heard about yet!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 9, 2014)

*gasssppppppp* *wheezes* Is that a mini Marc Jacobs eyeliner set!

I saw that and exclaimed and the SO was like are you ok!? And I told him and he laughed.

He, along with everyone else who knows me, know I am a HUGE Marc Jacobs lover! Like that man, ugh, perfection!

NEED! I need both sets.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 9, 2014)

Is it safe to assume the Tarte lipsurgence / gloss set is the one for the holidays? I want it but those nudes will go straight to the swap list / giveaway pile


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 9, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@viccckyhoang Thanks!
> 
> So, I typically have a very limited budget at the holidays for myself, because 1. I don't have a consistent job and 2. My family is HUGE...but I have already started putting away money for the UD Lipstick set, it is my number one must have. If I end up only able to afford one thing, that is it. (we had a yard sale last weekend and I on a whim decided to put some makeup and B&amp;BW stuff out, thinking no one would buy any of it...I sold $22.25 in that stuff and put it all away for holiday sets...so I'm on my way to the UD lip set!).
> 
> ...


I hope that you get the UD Lipstick set. I have a huge family too (SEVEN, yes 7 siblings) haha I would love to get you something for the Holidays since you obviously care for others before yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

By the way, you have a good eye since I've been eyeballing those sets too haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Is it safe to assume the Tarte lipsurgence / gloss set is the one for the holidays? I want it but those nudes will go straight to the swap list / giveaway pile


yes it's safe to say that it is part of Tarte's Holiday Collection for 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally feel the same way about the nudes which is why I'll most likely pass for my own personal use.. plus, I barely used last year's set! I might get it to resell though..


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 10, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> yes it's safe to say that it is part of Tarte's Holiday Collection for 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally feel the same way about the nudes which is why I'll most likely pass for my own personal use.. plus, I barely used last year's set! I might get it to resell though..


I sold or swapped all the nudes last year. I use the other colors basically daily but they're still going strong. I'll tell myself I'll pass but we'll see.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 10, 2014)

I love nudes! Swap to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2014)

Definitely waiting on the Tarte blush palette, but I think I will grab the blush set + lip surgence set too. 

I think I'll wait a bit to see if they show up at Ulta or Sephora first though. I want my points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, WHY is the UD lip set still not for sale? Driving me insane that it's on the website and not for sale.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also, WHY is the UD lip set still not for sale? Driving me insane that it's on the website and not for sale.  &lt;_&lt;


I check it everyday, im desperate lol.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 10, 2014)

I want held of the ud lipsticks but not the bright ones.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also, WHY is the UD lip set still not for sale? Driving me insane that it's on the website and not for sale.  &lt;_&lt;


This ^^^^^^^  I've been driving myself crazy checking the site daily!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

Need to follow this thread! Definitely interested in some holiday sets, especially the Benefit advent calendar.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 10, 2014)

After seeing the contents of this year's Benefit advent calendar, I think I'll pass on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Contents behind the spoiler:



Spoiler



That Gal
The Porefessional
Benetint
High Beam
ChaChaTint
PosieTint
Stay Flawless
They’re Real Mascara
Ultra Plush Lip Gloss in Dandelion
Stay Don’t Stray in Light/Medium
Fakeup in 02 medium
It’s Potent! Eye Cream
Total Moisture Facial Cream
Ooh La Lift

Watt’s Up!
Ultra Plush Lip Gloss in A-Lister
Ultra Plush Lip Gloss in Fauxmance
Badgal Lash
sticky notes
doodle pad
heart-shaped paperclips
polka-dot hair tie
silver hair tie
elastic hair band with bow charm


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 10, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> After seeing the contents of this year's Benefit advent calendar, I think I'll pass on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Contents behind the spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will pass on this too


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 10, 2014)

Didn't someone say Benefit's advent calendar is $100 earlier in the thread? That's ridiculous.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 10, 2014)

$100?? Nevermind maybe I'm not getting that lol.


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 10, 2014)

VICE 3 WILL BE ON URBANDECAY.COM ON 9/13 !!! It's way earlier than I thought !


----------



## BSquared (Sep 10, 2014)

$100 for that advent calendar?!?! NAH son. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## saku (Sep 10, 2014)

amystore89 said:


> VICE 3 WILL BE ON URBANDECAY.COM ON 9/13 !!! It's way earlier than I thought !


WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!! I'M FREAKIN OUT!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hmm do we think Vice 3 will appear at Sephora or Ulta in a timely manner? I can't remember how Vice 2 went last year bc I had zero interest in those colors.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 10, 2014)

The Sephora Color Festival Blockbuster is already up on Sephora for $49.50:

http://www.sephora.com/color-festival-blockbuster-palette-P388290?icid2=homepagep_whatsnew_090914_carousel_P388290_image








*What it is:* 
A festive, dazzling makeup palette with 130 colors for the eyes, lips, and cheeks.

*What it does:* 
This incredible palette features a staggering array of 130 rich colors for any occasion. The innovative new design is organized by tray and color intensity to make it easy to find the perfect shade. An ideal gift for the holidays, this palette also features six tutorials for professional application: Perfectly blended eye looks, how to apply cream liner, how to define eyes, how to apply blush for your face shape, how to get perfect lips, and "tips and tricks". The innovative design features two mirrors and four separate lip and cheek stains—the first time these have been featured in a Sephora palette. 

*This Set Contains:* 
- 72 x 0.014 oz Eye shadow 
- 28 x 0.014 oz Lipgloss 
- 8 x 0.077 oz Blush 
- 18 x 0.014 oz Cream eyeliners 
- 4 x 0.018 oz Two-in-one creams for cheeks and Lips 
- 2 x Mirrors 
- 6 x Makeup tutorials


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> After seeing the contents of this year's Benefit advent calendar, I think I'll pass on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Contents behind the spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah not getting this specially at $100.


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 10, 2014)

Its almost here! From UD Facebook page!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 10, 2014)

Vice 3 will launch ONLINE at Ulta 9/23 and in stores on 9/25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no word from Sephora yet!

EDIT: boyfriend is getting me this on the UD site ;D i'll post swatches when I do get this palette.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't imagine many people would want to spend $100.00 on the Benefit Advent Calendar.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 10, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang : another person with a big family! Counting all my step and half siblings, I have 16! The holiday season is total chaos, different parties with different parts of the family all throughout the month.  I always start my gift shopping months in advance, so it helps a bit taking some of the stress off Oct-Dec.

Can't wait to see your swatches of Vice 3!!! Those pink/berry colors look so intriguing!

Now that UD has posted a release date for Vice 3, I am eagerly anticipating a release date for the lip set!!! Put us out of our misery UD!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 10, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@viccckyhoang : another person with a big family! Counting all my step and half siblings, I have 16! The holiday season is total chaos, different parties with different parts of the family all throughout the month.  I always start my gift shopping months in advance, so it helps a bit taking some of the stress off Oct-Dec.
> 
> Can't wait to see your swatches of Vice 3!!! Those pink/berry colors look so intriguing!
> 
> Now that UD has posted a release date for Vice 3, I am eagerly anticipating a release date for the lip set!!! Put us out of our misery UD!!


holy moly   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 16?!?! I also have 2 half sisters from my parent's previous marriage but I rarely talk to them since they live in Vietnam so I didn't count them in... yeah I bet that it's complete chaos but totally fun.. right? haha


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 10, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> After seeing the contents of this year's Benefit advent calendar, I think I'll pass on it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Contents behind the spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bull! Why all the crappy little hair ties? And no mini of lollitint? Why even bother? Benefit is a joke right now.



Allison H said:


> I can't imagine many people would want to spend $100.00 on the Benefit Advent Calendar.


Yes, if it's really over $100, Benefit is going to be really upset about their flop. It'll be in Sephora's Clearance section in no time.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 10, 2014)

If the listed retail price is over $100 for the benefit Advent Calendar... it's possible that their plan is to actually have it sell when it's put on sale (as in, put it on sale so people will think they're getting a better deal... but the sale price is actually the true "retail price"). Urban Decay did this with their Deluxe Shadow Box (retail at $38, but their intention was to have it sell for $10); there are also a bunch of other examples.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you guys know if the KVD set will be the same price as last year's?


----------



## Dashery (Sep 10, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> If the listed retail price is over $100 for the benefit Advent Calendar... it's possible that their plan is to actually have it sell when it's put on sale (as in, put it on sale so people will think they're getting a better deal... but the sale price is actually the true "retail price"). Urban Decay did this with their Deluxe Shadow Box (retail at $38, but their intention was to have it sell for $10); there are also a bunch of other examples.


Yeah, I was thinking something like this too. Benefit doesn't seem that out of touch. Especially considering that they _constantly_ have sample sets for sale at reasonable prices. It'll probably say something like, "Retail Value: Over $100. Price: $65" (Or whatever it is their calendar usually sells for).


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2014)

Just chiming in to say Benefit Advent is a pass for me.  Lots of repeats from last year (that I still have not got around to using!  SO MANY SAMPLES, is my life).

And hooray for Vice 3!  Now the question is  instant gratification getting it from UD or wait until it releases at Ulta and save money (have points) and get ebates?  Decisions, decisions!

Also lets all hope they release the lippie set Friday too! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Still trying to find that perfect combination, but not willing to spend 100$ on samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially on stuff I might not even use. Its a cute idea though. I think a price point for 40$ is decent.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 11, 2014)

StephhyMichelle said:


> Its almost here! From UD Facebook page!


Love it! I want the shadows all over my face right now!

Is there a benefit to buying it directly from UD (besides getting it earlier)? Kinda wanna get reward points from Ulta for it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Love it! I want the shadows all over my face right now!
> 
> Is there a benefit to buying it directly from UD (besides getting it earlier)? Kinda wanna get reward points from Ulta for it.


we'll have to wait and see what the "exclusive offer" is for that day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw, just a side note not related to the response above, some people are saying that Urban Decay is releasing it way too early (not on here but on other pages) - just wanted to say that every year they have released the Vice palettes in September.. how do I know? I just took a look back at my blog posts &gt;.&lt; haha but I can't wait for the swatches which will be later revealed from all the big bloggers!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll definitely be grabbing Vice 3, but I think I'll wait until Sephora does their discount for VIBs (assuming they'll do that again this year). I think it was October-ish last year. 

I'll be grabbing the mini lipstick set right away when they release that though, because I can definitely see that selling out quickly!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Love it! I want the shadows all over my face right now!
> 
> Is there a benefit to buying it directly from UD (besides getting it earlier)? Kinda wanna get reward points from Ulta for it.


Well, I don't know about benefits, but if you buy it direct from UD it's a guarantee it won't get to you until every other outlet has it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  UD has the slowest shipping in the world!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Well, I don't know about benefits, but if you buy it direct from UD it's a guarantee it won't get to you until every other outlet has it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  UD has the slowest shipping in the world!


They really do. They used to have where you could pick if you wanted UPS or USPS and USPS was insanely fast for me, buuuut of course they don't have that anymore. UPS takes forever and ever.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Well, I don't know about benefits, but if you buy it direct from UD it's a guarantee it won't get to you until every other outlet has it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  UD has the slowest shipping in the world!


Really? I think that their shipping is pretty good - ONLY if you pick USPS since they use PRIORITY MAIL and that takes 1-3 days depending how close/far you're from their shipping center... I usually get mine in 3-4 days with processing and shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: didn't realize that they no longer offer USPS.. what the fuuudge?!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> They really do. They used to have where you could pick if you wanted UPS or USPS and USPS was insanely fast for me, buuuut of course they don't have that anymore. UPS takes forever and ever.


Whoaaa, I didn't even know that they only have a UPS option now  /emoticons/sa[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's such a bummer...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Whoaaa, I didn't even know that they only have a UPS option now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's such a bummer...


I know! I usually get my orders in two or three days and the last one took over a week!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

TEMPTALIA has swatches up on the Vice 3!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

plus swatches on another holiday set from Urban Decay - TEN 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils

**passing since I have the eyeliner vault + a few others and have yet to finish ONE since there are so many options


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

Musingsofamuse has info on the UD Sets - http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/urban-decay-holiday-2014.html

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Phyrra - http://www.phyrra.net/2014/09/urban-decay-vice-3-palette-video-review-swatches.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Temptalia - VICE 3 PALETTE [/SIZE]http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-vice3-eyeshadow-palette-photos-swatches +  TEN 24/7 GLIDE-ON EYE PENCILS http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-ten-247-glide-eye-pencil-set-photos-swatches

Vampy Varnish - http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/urban-decay-vice3-holiday-2014

I can't remember if I can link sites or not but if I'm not allowed to then the MODS can take 'em off .. sorry if there's any trouble!

By the way, I like the bag/sleeve for the Vice 3 palette... it's a little something extra!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

The boyfriend: "DTF? Yeah, very classy....."  :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh I like the eyeliner set! Finally some different colors (I thought Ocho Loco &amp; Ocho Loco 2 were pretty similar) and they're travel sized! I have so many eyeliners I very rarely make it through a full sized one, so I like the little ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2014)

Dragon, Vanity, and Bondage OMG.  :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah ha ha, what a surprise that the only full size in the UD liner set was Perversion. I swear I am more sick of Perversion stuff than I am Naked! Couldn't they do Zero, for once, at least? Perversion is just smeary and soft, useless for daily wear! Also, this set is .01 oz smaller than Ocho Loco, but costs the same! Gettit together, UD! *end rant*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Buuuut, I definitely think I will have to have Vice 3. Dammit.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ah ha ha, what a surprise that the only full size in the UD liner set was Perversion. I swear I am more sick of Perversion stuff than I am Naked! Couldn't they do Zero, for once, at least? Perversion is just smeary and soft, useless for daily wear! Also, this set is .01 oz smaller than Ocho Loco, but costs the same! Gettit together, UD! *end rant*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Buuuut, I definitely think I will have to have Vice 3. Dammit.


I would definitely have to agree and you made some really good points - especially about PERVERSION!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

That Shadow Box will be mine. Perfect colours, perfect pricing. I really want the TEN eyeliners but I can't justify the price; I'll wait til after Christmas to see if it goes on sale.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'll definitely be grabbing Vice 3, but I think I'll wait until Sephora does their discount for VIBs (assuming they'll do that again this year). I think it was October-ish last year.
> 
> I'll be grabbing the mini lipstick set right away when they release that though, because I can definitely see that selling out quickly!


Yeah definitely picking the lipstick set as soon as it comes out.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Whoaaa, I didn't even know that they only have a UPS option now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's such a bummer...


UD sends all my stuff USPS maybe because UPS doesnt deliver to me.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh... just looked at those swatches of the UD eyeliner set and I'm glad I didn't really want it. I would have been way disappointed- the two colours I wanted it for don't look so hot.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm so relieved that I'm not interested in any of the eyeliner set options.  Really the only thing still calling my name after swatches is Vice 3.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not feeling UD stuff so far. Tarte looks interesting, but I just ordered Chocolate bar pallet, so looks like some shadows may be dupes... boo. I would love to get blush/bronzer set though. And I really wanted Benefit Advert Calender, since I missed out on it last year, but not for over $100. 



turntrekgodhead said:


> Umm I just checked the Canada Tarte site and now the deals are not-so-great. I mean, they're still good, but ... I know I won't be getting some now. Once something is over the 40-dollar mark, my family clams up. Lol. I might be able to convince my mum to get it if I put it in terms of her, me, and both of my sisters each getting one blush from the kit?
> 
> Strangely, the 5 dollar set holds the same price in USA and CDN.
> 
> I feel like such a child, talking about my parents buying stuff. But I had my first job interview yesterday (after 70+ applications- gotta love a small town) so I'm looking forward to buying Sephora Favourites sets and splitting them with my sisters.


Don't feel bad! When I was in my teens my family was broke, and my mom could buy nice make up for herself, let alone me. So I was stuck with whatever my friends would give away. It gets better when you get older. Good luck with a job search!



ohsailor said:


> I love nudes! Swap to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second that, lol



chibimorph said:


> If the listed retail price is over $100 for the benefit Advent Calendar... it's possible that their plan is to actually have it sell when it's put on sale (as in, put it on sale so people will think they're getting a better deal... but the sale price is actually the true "retail price"). Urban Decay did this with their Deluxe Shadow Box (retail at $38, but their intention was to have it sell for $10); there are also a bunch of other examples.


I hope you are right! Because I really want the calendar, but not at that price.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm kind of shocked at myself. There are a couple of shades I want from the big UD eyeliner set, and that's it. I have zero desire to buy it for just those shades. It 'a a good thing considering my existing eyeliner collection. I've barely touched my OL2 set. I'm actually not sure I've used any of them.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 11, 2014)

I must have the 10 liner set!  Just disappointed the full size is Perversion.  I still have the Perversion from OL2 that I haven't used.  I don't do black often and somehow have a combination of 5 Zero's and Perversion's.  I already told my husband I want Vice 3 for x-mas so I think the lippys and the liners will be the only things I buy for myself.  And the Tarte blush set, and the Hourglass palette, and...........


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2014)

Vice 3, I didn't want to be this in love with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am all about Alchemy, Bondage and Sonic.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Have you guys seen the Tarte 12 day Advent Calender? It looks interesting, but not for me. Thought you guys who want Benefit Advent just  for a surprise each day might like this instead!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 11, 2014)

Kind of disappointed that the UD liner set has so many brown-ish shades...definitely skipping that one.  So far only the KVD mini lipstick set is on my must-have list!  I've never really paid much attention to sets since I just started getting into makeup this year.  Should I jump on the KVD set right when it comes out, ie do you think it will sell out quickly?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know... maybe similar to how last year's KVD set sold, but since lots of people have been wanting to try Studded Kiss anyway, it might go quicker.

I'm really worrying about how hard it's gonna be to get my hands on the Hourglass Ambient Blush palette...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 11, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Vice 3, I didn't want to be this in love with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am all about Alchemy, Bondage and Sonic.


Yes!  I think Alchemy and Sonic look amazing!  And is it sad that the little bag that comes with it just totally sealed the deal for me?  I'm a sucker for makeup bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Sep 11, 2014)

Argh, I really wanted to buy a Benefit advent calendar this year, but that price is insane. No way.

The Tarte one is much more reasonable at $37. Hm.

I'm not that into eyeshadow, so most of the holiday sets just don't appeal to me.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 11, 2014)

atomic said:


> Argh, I really wanted to buy a Benefit advent calendar this year, but that price is insane. No way.
> 
> The Tarte one is much more reasonable at $37. Hm.
> 
> I'm not that into eyeshadow, so most of the holiday sets just don't appeal to me.


There's a Tarte advent calendar? WHERE WHERE!!!?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> There's a Tarte advent calendar? WHERE WHERE!!!?


Look on Musings of a Muse! They have pictures!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's the Tarte Advent Calendar:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/tarte-petite-treats-advent-calender.html








"The Petite Treats 12 days of Tarte Deluxe Collection Advent Calender will be available November at Ulta and Ulta.com for $37 and includes 12 deluxe size Tarte treats as well as a $10 coupon on any $50 purchase from Tarte from 10/1/14 to 1/31/15!"


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

Here are more TARTE Holiday Sets:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/tarte-holiday-2014-palettes-gift-sets.html







*Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collectors Set* ($48 at Ulta and Ulta.com this October)

Includes:


16 Full Size Amazonian Clay Eyeshadows inspired by exotic French adventures!
4 Full Size Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blushes in Irresistible, Envisioned, Limitless and Intrigue
3 Deluxe Maracuja Lipglosses in Paris, Cannes and Nice
1 Deluxe Lights, Camera, Lashes 4-in-1 Mascara
1 Portable Collector’s Compact







*Tarte Bon Voyage Collector’s Set &amp; Travel Bag* ($59 at Sephora and Sephora.com this October)

Includes:


20 Full Size Amazonian Clay Eyeshadows in all brand new shades!
1 Full Size Limited Edition Lipsurgence Lip Tint in Romantic (peachy nude)
1 Full Size Limited Edition Lupsurgence Lip Gloss in Visionary (apricot)
1 Deluxe Limited-Edition cheek Stain in Muse (soft nude)
Deluxe Maracuja Oil
Deluxe Smooth Operator Clay Finishing Powder
1 Deluxe Lights, Camera, Lashes 4-in-1 Mascara
Limited Edition Collector’s Travel Bag









*Tarte Pin Up Girl Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush Palette* ($42 at Sephora and Sephora.com this October)
Includes:


Breathless (pinky beige)
Embraced (plummy rose)
Whimsy (light pink)
Bashful (rosy peach)
Irreplaceable (mauve rose)


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Really want Away Oui Go now! D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Really want Away Oui Go now! D:


I know! I got the one from last year and I really love it. I'm glad that they designed another one this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus the design, colors, layout, and packaging is REALLY cute on this one. It looks REALLY slimmer than last year's... YAY for that!


----------



## SophiaRae (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Here's the Tarte Advent Calendar:
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/tarte-petite-treats-advent-calender.html


Eekk so excited for this one. Now that's how you do an advent calendar. Looking at you Benefit


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 11, 2014)

*squee*  I want the Bon Voyage set!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

^ Picture taken from xSparkage's page.

Black Magic 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Set ($39.00) (Limited Edition)_Like most women, we’re obsessed with black liner. But we’re also serious color addicts. Enter Black Magic 24/7 __Glide-On Eye Pencil Set from Urban Decay. It’s the ultimate pairing set for black liner junkies: four of our DOUBLE-ENDED __Eye Pencils—for a total of eight habit-forming hues—all in our award-winning, waterproof 24/7 formula. __The best part? Each pencil includes a black shade AND a rich, colorful shade. So whether you’re in the mood __to go black or you’re craving a little color, you always have the perfect weapon at the ready. Experiment with __every black shade we make (including our 24/7 Velvet formula in Black Velvet), plus other iconic UD shades like_
_Demolition and LSD. We even brought back two in-demand shades you won’t find anywhere else: Black Market __(charcoal-black) and Tornado (dark eggplant)._


Zero + Demolition Zealous black cream/Deep brown matte
Black Velvet + Smoke Rich, smoky black matte/Deepest gray matte
Black Market + Tornado Charcoal black satin/Dark eggplant pearl
Perversion + LSD Blackest black matte/Navy shimmer with bright turquoise micro-sparkle

^ Details of product taken from Temptalia


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

HERE ARE SPOILERS FOR TARTE'S ADVENT CALENDAR:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/spoilers-open-christmas.html

WARNING: DO NOT OPEN the link if you don't want to see SPOILERS.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm buying ALL THE TARTE!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 11, 2014)

not into the ud eye liner set I will pass on that one


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 11, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Look on Musings of a Muse! They have pictures!


HOLY SCHNIKES!!!!!



viccckyhoang said:


> Here's the Tarte Advent Calendar:
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/tarte-petite-treats-advent-calender.html
> 
> ...


Bless you.

OH MY LORD- nooo I can't handle all of this at once! Help me!

Can you guys believe that EVERY SINGLE BLUSH being released for the Tarte holiday sets this year is a new shade???????????????????????????

THIS MAKES ME WANT TO BUY THEM ALLLLLLLLL!!!!

I just don't knwo what to do, but I really think I'm going to get that Pin Up blush palette and then if I don't like it, I'll sell it.

As far as everything else- it's adorable as all get out (packaging, names, shades, everything- I LOVE TARTE) but I think I may pass on a lot of that. The only thing I want from the Tarte Advent Calender is the blush. I wonder how small it will be- I'm guessing the size of those other mini blushes.

Just FREAKING OUT OVER HERE, don't mind me!!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> HOLY SCHNIKES!!!!!
> 
> Bless you.
> 
> ...


I'm all:

jsuheg873g7ys7shuih this morning too..

I need breakfast.. lols


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 11, 2014)

You guys... that UD lipstick set we're all crazy about... the link isn't working for me anymore since last night I think. Does anyone have a new link? I get a 404 error. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You guys... that UD lipstick set we're all crazy about... the link isn't working for me anymore since last night I think. Does anyone have a new link? I get a 404 error. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html


I'm guessing they took it down until the set launches.  I've been stalking that link like a crazy woman for over a week.  Hopefully it will be available on Saturday with the Vice 3.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 11, 2014)

Most enabling thread ever! lol


----------



## SaraP (Sep 11, 2014)

Subbing to this very dangerous thread!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

Ahh, I love those little pop-out Tarte travel palettes! :wub: But I have a dupe for every single eyeshadow shown, LOL, it's the blushes I want!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> ^ Picture taken from xSparkage's page.
> 
> Black Magic 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Set ($39.00) (Limited Edition)_Like most women, we’re obsessed with black liner. But we’re also serious color addicts. Enter Black Magic 24/7 __Glide-On Eye Pencil Set from Urban Decay. It’s the ultimate pairing set for black liner junkies: four of our DOUBLE-ENDED __Eye Pencils—for a total of eight habit-forming hues—all in our award-winning, waterproof 24/7 formula. __The best part? Each pencil includes a black shade AND a rich, colorful shade. So whether you’re in the mood __to go black or you’re craving a little color, you always have the perfect weapon at the ready. Experiment with __every black shade we make (including our 24/7 Velvet formula in Black Velvet), plus other iconic UD shades like_
> 
> ...


Oh how upsetting! From the small pic of this released a few weeks ago I was sure that it was going to be an electric liner set, because it has the same design on the package as the electric palette. Boo!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> HERE ARE SPOILERS FOR TARTE'S ADVENT CALENDAR:
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/09/spoilers-open-christmas.html
> 
> WARNING: DO NOT OPEN the link if you don't want to see SPOILERS.


I want to look...but I want to be surprised.  What to do?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, who am I kidding?  I'm looking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah! I don't have any tarte products, so they calendar would be a great way to try them out!  :wub:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh how upsetting! From the small pic of this released a few weeks ago I was sure that it was going to be an electric liner set, because it has the same design on the package as the electric palette. Boo!


yeah this set is a bit boring =/


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I want to look...but I want to be surprised.  What to do?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding?  I'm looking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what do you think about it so far? haha it's eh eh.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 11, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> what do you think about it so far? haha it's eh eh.


I can't wait to buy it!!

Thanks for posting all the info. for it too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm still somewhat new to eyeshadows so I've never had a Vice palette before….there's only about three shades I can't see myself using so it's seriously tempting me…so, give me the business ladies! How worth it are the Vice palettes?


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ahh, I love those little pop-out Tarte travel palettes! :wub: But I have a dupe for every single eyeshadow shown, LOL, it's the blushes I want!


Me too... I bought a set similar to this (but with more lip glosses) from Ulta and it's one of my proudest purchases haha. It's just so cute.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 11, 2014)

GAHHH want that blush pallette so BAD. And the hourglass one. I do NOT need more blush I do not need more blush. But so PRETTY! :wub:   Who am I kidding, I"ll end up with one of the two for sure. Maybe I can just look like a clown from now - November to use up some blush....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 11, 2014)

I SHOULD HAVE NEVER LOOKED AT THE VICE 3 SWATCHES!!!! Someone tell me no! I rarely use eyeshadow but my goodness, they are so pretty! Every single one of them is a color I would use, I really like DTF and bondage! I NEEEEDDDDD!!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

I am so glad I found this thread! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

And Vice 3 shall be mine! (Sorry no buy!)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 11, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Ah! I don't have any tarte products, so they calendar would be a great way to try them out! :wub:


I was thinking the exact same thing, I've never tried any Tarte products.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I can't wait to buy it!!
> 
> Thanks for posting all the info. for it too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you're oh so welcome!



emilypolg said:


> I'm still somewhat new to eyeshadows so I've never had a Vice palette before….there's only about three shades I can't see myself using so it's seriously tempting me…so, give me the business ladies! How worth it are the Vice palettes?


I think that it's worth it since the palette does have neutrals but mainly more colors to play with - especially good if you're sick of the whole "NAKED" line haha



curlytails said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> And Vice 3 shall be mine! (Sorry no buy!)


people on "no buys" really DESERVES to buy at least something for themselves... many kudos to you guys since it's so hard sticking to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Allison H said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing, I've never tried any Tarte products.


AT least try their blushes... then their lippies... their products are sooo good!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2014)

tarte. tarte tarte tarte. tart. omg. yeeee.

quittng while i'm ahead. reminding myself that the lip set has too many nudes and that i'm already happy with the small collection of eyeshadows and blushes that i've accumulated.


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 11, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Most enabling thread ever! lol


Unfortunately I found out about this thread through the no/low buy thread.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 11, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing, I've never tried any Tarte products.


You guys should try their blushes, which IMO are the best out there, except for a couple Nars and others, and I've tried every major prestige brand, lower-tier (but not drugstore) and niche brands. They're just gorgeous.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 11, 2014)

I was so excited to see what was in the Tarte advent calender, until I did. It is mostly just skin-care, primers, and some other things. The only item that excites me was the mini blush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I'm guessing they took it down until the set launches.  I've been stalking that link like a crazy woman for over a week.  Hopefully it will be available on Saturday with the Vice 3.


I hope so too because im dying to throw my money at that lipstick set.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Unfortunately I found out about this thread through the no/low buy thread.


Haha, same here!


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 11, 2014)

atomic said:


> Argh, I really wanted to buy a Benefit advent calendar this year, but that price is insane. No way.
> 
> The Tarte one is much more reasonable at $37. Hm.
> 
> I'm not that into eyeshadow, so most of the holiday sets just don't appeal to me.


Now I'm totally lemming that Tarte Advent calendar. I figure, anything I don't want in it, I can swap - it comes out to what, $3 or so per item? Not bad for Tarte.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 11, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Unfortunately I found out about this thread through the no/low buy thread.


Same here! However, since most of these pretties are not available yet, this thread actually encourages me to stick to my no buy, so I could splurge later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Sep 11, 2014)

The Tarte  Away Oui Go and the Bon Voyage sets look like pretty good values! One of those would probably slide to my #2 most wanted holiday sets. Still would get to try the blushes if I got the Away Oui Go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Sep 12, 2014)

not drawn to the tarte collections...thank goodness! my list has changed slightly:

vice palette

mj set

ud lipstick set


----------



## Allyrose814 (Sep 12, 2014)

I just saw the sephora superstars set and I'm pretty unimpressed.

http://www.sephora.com/superstars-P388551


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> I just saw the sephora superstars set and I'm pretty unimpressed.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/superstars-P388551


It looks really similar to last year..

But that's good for me, because I missed it last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SillyNoodle (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm super impressed with Tarte! I love seeing more companies jump on-board the advent calendar bandwagon. This is wishful thinking, but I'd love to see BareMinerals jump on-board as well...  :wub:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 12, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> I just saw the sephora superstars set and I'm pretty unimpressed.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/superstars-P388551


I'm not as impressed by this as I am by Summerstash by a long shot... but that's a good thing! This would be the perfect thing to split among my family. The Smashbox BB cream is my mother's favourite thing ever, and she loves fragrance and argan oil. My sister Jenna has been DYING to try Bumble &amp; Bumble and Formula X, and her brows can get unruly so Brow Wiz would be a lovely gift.. My other sister is just starting to get into makeup, so she can get the Benefit mascara and UD shadow! I'm interested in NARS Orgasm, the Stila liner and and the Fresh lip balm. I'll give the Porefessional to a friend or something.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Lashstash is back!!!

... My sister is getting SO spoiled this Christmas, she better love me. Oh man.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know when Lush releases their Christmas items or even their Halloween items?  I want them both.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> I just saw the sephora superstars set and I'm pretty unimpressed.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/superstars-P388551


Orgasm AGAIN??  These are all repeats!  I am sad.  Where's the creativity?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 12, 2014)

I really love my Tarte Ulta set from last year--- It's one of my most used products.  Away Oui Go is definitely on my list!  I am debating between the Tarte and Hourglass blush palettes.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 12, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> Orgasm AGAIN??  These are all repeats!  I am sad.  Where's the creativity?


I guess that's true. It's in almost all their sets. I think they should include Albatross in one!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it would be great if the Sephora Superstar set was all top sellers from the past year. If I wanted all of the same stuff over and over then they should make a Sephora BEST OF Superstars set.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think that NARS belongs to the Clinique school of deluxe samples: give away your bestselling shade and hope that your customers feel the need to buy all the other colors in the range. I swear, I've been getting Clinique GWPs for close to 20 years, and the lip colors are and have always been Black Honey, A Different Grape, Think Bronze, Air Kiss, etc. I love Black Honey and will never need to purchase a full-priced tube, but I wish the other colors weren't repeats.

I was a little relieved to see that I own all but one of the Benefit advent calendar samples. I loved it last year, but my wallet is happy this year! I am definitely getting the mini UD lipstick set, though.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I think it would be great if the Sephora Superstar set was all top sellers from the past year. If I wanted all of the same stuff over and over then they should make a Sephora BEST OF Superstars set.


That is the best idea I've ever heard!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't wait for Bite Beauty's sets to come out- I've been wanting to try the brand forever.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> That is the best idea I've ever heard!


Haha, thanks! I actually do think it's a great idea and maybe I will e-mail Sephora about it. As if, my one small opinion would mean anything to them but it's worth a shot!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 12, 2014)

Is this new/holiday? Never seen it but looks like it's avaliable now.....


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I can't wait for Bite Beauty's sets to come out- I've been wanting to try the brand forever.


Their lippies are wonderfully creamy. I bought one of the double-ended deluxe sample thingies and it's just lovely.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Does anyone know when Lush releases their Christmas items or even their Halloween items?  I want them both.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I searched Google and I'm seeing  that sneak peeks came out around this time last year and possible releases on Sept 23/Oct 5 for Halloween and Christmas stuff, and the UK site usually has stuff before the US site does. I actually forgot about Lush holiday items (the horror!) and might forego some of my planned purchases to save more money for Lush goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Haha, thanks! I actually do think it's a great idea and maybe I will e-mail Sephora about it. As if, my one small opinion would mean anything to them but it's worth a shot!


You definitely should, you never know.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 12, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I searched Google and I'm seeing  that sneak peeks came out around this time last year and possible releases on Sept 23/Oct 5 for Halloween and Christmas stuff, and the UK site usually has stuff before the US site does. I actually forgot about Lush holiday items (the horror!) and might forego some of my planned purchases to save more money for Lush goodies.


Thank you!!  I poked around a bit and saw all of the items from past years and didn't want to miss any this year.  The little pumpkins and the ghosts were so cute!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I can't wait for Bite Beauty's sets to come out- I've been wanting to try the brand forever.


Bite is my favorite for lips. I have six lipsticks and 2 lip sticks plus their Agave Lip Mask  :wub:


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Is this new/holiday? Never seen it but looks like it's avaliable now.....
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


:wub: Oh God... if you guys knew how much I've spent on beauty in the last two weeks (not to mention clothes and a super pricy handbag). But I need this! Good thing my boyfriend is the biggest enabler ever? "No stop it, I'm getting it for you no matter what you say"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

So, do we think Vice 3 will be released right at midnight (PST)?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, do we think Vice 3 will be released right at midnight (PST)?


Is this happening tonight? I really want that stupid palette!


----------



## saku (Sep 12, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Is this new/holiday? Never seen it but looks like it's avaliable now.....
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


OMG! $500!


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 12, 2014)

WHOA. I wonder if Nars really believes they'll sell a lot of those….the true value according to Temptalia is $520, they could really only shave off $20? That's a no go, lol


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, do we think Vice 3 will be released right at midnight (PST)?


I'm not sure, but I'm staying awake just in case they release the lip set too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, do we think Vice 3 will be released right at midnight (PST)?


I stayed up till 12:45am this morning trying to get an iphone and took a little nap today so I might try it!



KellyKaye said:


> Is this happening tonight? I really want that stupid palette!


Me too!  My struggle is get it now from UD or wait till end of Sept and save $12 and get ebates getting it from Ulta.



Kimb3rly said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm staying awake just in case they release the lip set too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Please, let the lip set be there!  I am so excited for it and need it in my life ASAP!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm staying awake just in case they release the lip set too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha yeah that's exactly why I'm staying up! I'm not even planning on buying Vice yet but I need mini lipsticks!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm really excited to see the Paul and Joe holiday sets... last years were so adorable.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys, I'm never going to make it to midnight. Why can't I invent an app that automatically buys things for me the minute they go on sale?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys, I'm never going to make it to midnight. Why can't I invent an app that automatically buys things for me the minute they go on sale?


Because you are a busy mom/student/saver of the universe!  

Someone needs to invent it though!  Maybe when you get some free time?!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Guys, I'm never going to make it to midnight. Why can't I invent an app that automatically buys things for me the minute they go on sale?


I'm staying up for the lip set anyway, if it does go live, I can pick one up for you and you can Paypal me after I send it to you. I trust you-  just putting it out there for you in case you're worried about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm staying up for the lip set anyway, if it does go live, I can pick one up for you and you can Paypal me after I send it to you. I trust you-  just putting it out there for you in case you're worried about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have I told you lately that I love you? I'm also all for the lip set as well.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

PS how much is the lip set and the vice palette going for? I know I want them and I'm definitely buying them but I have no idea how much they are. Just take my money UD, just take it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Because you are a busy mom/student/saver of the universe!
> 
> Someone needs to invent it though!  Maybe when you get some free time?!


You're so sweet. &lt;3


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha yeah that's exactly why I'm staying up! I'm not even planning on buying Vice yet but I need mini lipsticks!


 this sale starts at midnight  pacific time and  3 am ny time ? tonight


----------



## Kelli (Sep 12, 2014)

@ The lip set is $39. I don't remember exactly what Vice 3 is but I think it was around $62? I just knew it was out of my league and didn't pay attention lol


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> PS how much is the lip set and the vice palette going for? I know I want them and I'm definitely buying them but I have no idea how much they are. Just take my money UD, just take it.


Phyrra has Vice at $60, if I remember correctly when the Lip Stash link was working before it said $39.99 I think, but maybe a few dollars less. I'm serious about what I offered if you need me to do it!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 12, 2014)

The lip set is $39 according to the Google cached page.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

Gosh, I love how informed y'all are. by far, best group of women around.


----------



## saku (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Gosh, I love how informed y'all are. by far, best group of women around.


haha! i was just going to answer your question too!

ETA: 60 bucks, btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh $39 for the lippies...and it's coming with a full sized zero lip liner?? Then that mean it's only $20 for the lippies. That's a good deal!! I have to work at 5 am tomorrow, but I guess I could stay up  :blush:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

AH, I need to find something good on Netflix to watch for a few hours or I'm going to fall asleep and miss it. 

Also...if I don't order Vice 3, I need to find something $11+ to order along with the lip set for free shipping. 

Maybe another lipstick?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 13, 2014)

In the sale area Greed eyeprimer is available for $8, Grifter eyeshadow is $6, Love Junkie / Red Light / Jilted / Strip / Trashed and Flushed lip glosses are all $5.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

Vice 3 is up on UD's site!  And the lippies!  Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.urbandecay.com/vice-3-eyeshadow-palette-by-urban-decay/246.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

But UGH no lip set. WHY. 

NEVERMIND ITS UP http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/604214922570.html


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> But UGH no lip set. WHY.
> 
> NEVERMIND ITS UP http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/604214922570.html


It's free shipping if you have an account on their site!  Yay!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

Getting big 404 errors trying to check out...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

Whoooo got the lipstick set! So freaking excited!  :wub:


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Getting big 404 errors trying to check out...


Use the link @ put.  I was getting the 404 too but clicked the link and it worked!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whoooo got the lipstick set! So freaking excited!  :wub:


Hahaha me too!  I am going to wait till Vice 3 hits Ulta.  It will be free shipping, I can use points, and depending when it hits may be able to use double bday month points or a coupon!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Use the link @ put.  I was getting the 404 too but clicked the link and it worked!


How weird, it went through that time! Yay~! (I so did not need the Vice 3, I should have taken it as a sign, LOL)


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 13, 2014)

GAH!  So exciting!!!!  I really want that lippie set.  Stupid bills keeping me from buying pretties.  I guess it would probably be able to have a house to store them in, and electricity to see them.  My hope is that it doesn't sell out!  ::fingers crossed::  I can't wait until you guys get yours and post a million swatches and reviews!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

I think UD's Friends &amp; Family sale for Fall is usually at the beginning of October, so I'm going to wait for that to order the rest of the stuff (unless Ulta or Sephora has a % off sale first!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But at least I'll have super pretty lips until then!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

abreeskye said:


> GAH!  So exciting!!!!  I really want that lippie set.  Stupid bills keeping me from buying pretties.  I guess it would probably be able to have a house to store them in, and electricity to see them.  My hope is that it doesn't sell out!  ::fingers crossed::  I can't wait until you guys get yours and post a million swatches and reviews!


I don't think they'll sell out! And if they do, they'll restock everything for holiday shopping. I think I bought Ocho Loco 2 AFTER Christmas last year actually.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a link or a pic of the Tarte holiday goodies?  Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Does anyone have a link or a pic of the Tarte holiday goodies?  Thanks!


http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-collection-2014


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

Many many many thanks to my handsome boyfriend for ordering me the Vice 3 and Full Frontal Lipstick Stash! I honestly love him to death since he rarely complains about me and my makeup - now that's true love  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha he has work at 3AM PST so he's sleeping like a big baby now...

Btw, free deluxe sample of the perversion mascara with the purchase of the Vice 3 palette (..it's better than nothing, right?) haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

and Urban Decay website's is waaay too glitchy... I was going to get next day shipping but they were charging me tax for it so I clicked on 2nd day and they were still charging me tax on shipping... so I ended up with UPS ground =/ please process it quickly Urban Decay!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm buying Full Frontal now but should I wait for Vice 3? I'm thinking of going through Ulta to get the points...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm buying Full Frontal now but should I wait for Vice 3? I'm thinking of going through Ulta to get the points...


If you really really really want the points then you should wait for ULTA.. it comes out on 9/23 and if you wait until Wednesday (9/24) that's when they have their beauty break stuff so yay for more goodies and points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 13, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> If you really really really want the points then you should wait for ULTA.. it comes out on 9/23 and if you wait until Wednesday (9/24) that's when they have their beauty break stuff so yay for more goodies and points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You've convinced me. I bought the lipstick set but Vice 3 will wait until the 24th. Hopefully everyone and their mother doesn't have the same plan, lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You've convinced me. I bought the lipstick set but Vice 3 will wait until the 24th. Hopefully everyone and their mother doesn't have the same plan, lol.


some people are also saying that they received a 20% off code in the mail from Ulta and it works on prestige items/brands so hey you might get lucky and get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesss! I just snagged an Urban Decay lipstick set. This was the first thing on my holiday wish list and the first thing I have bought from the wish list.

Now for the hourglass blush pallet to be released...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

GIFT WITH PURCHASE

FREE deluxe Perversion Mascara with any $30 Urban Decay purchase (offer valid 9/7/14-9/27/14 or while supplies last)

$10.00 Value

^^^ from Ulta so I would highly suggest to purchase the Vice 3 there to get your pts, beauty break deals, and gwp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...and maybe luck out with a 20% code? haha okay goodnight folks.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the UD lash stash? Nothing worked for me earlier so I figured it wasn't for sale!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> But UGH no lip set. WHY.
> 
> NEVERMIND ITS UP http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/604214922570.html


@@ohsailor


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

It was the same... I'm so annoyed. I was at the UD site starting at 12:01, on my phone and two different browsers and all I ever got was a 404. I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> It was the same... I'm so annoyed. I was at the UD site starting at 12:01, on my phone and two different browsers and all I ever got was a 404. I didn't stand a chance.


No previous site link was:

http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html

That page leads to a 404 now.

The new site link for the Full Frontal Lip Stash is:

http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/604214922570.html

Hopefully that helps and you can get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> No previous site link was:
> 
> http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> 
> ...


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What I mean is every time I try to check out, in the final step I get a 404 error! It's infuriating haha.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

Side Note: People mentioned they had trouble but only with checking out... Usually Paypal is a huge no no for Urban Decay on their launches (lesson learned from Black Friday) haha but other than that the website was a bit glitchy and weird


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

I THINK IT WENT THROUGH! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

btw, the 20% off ulta prestige is good only til the 20th.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 13, 2014)

Yessss!!!  Got the lip set! 

Is it weird that I feel a sense of accomplishment?  lol


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

ordered the lip set for now! will be gettingvice with some sort of a discount


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 13, 2014)

So now we have to wait for all the other good holiday stuff to come out. Come on, Guerlain, Hourglass and LUSH.


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 13, 2014)

Ah!!!! I'm so excited that the lip set is available! Ordering nowwwwwwwwwww!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wayyyyy too excited!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

Got the lipset


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

Ughh want the lipset and have no money for another few weeks.. think it'll restock or will it be gone forever?


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

I got the lipset!!!! So excited! Never tried any UD lip products. Luckily, my friend had me work at his bookstore all last week, so I had the rest of the money! Perfect timing UD.I figured with shipping at $8, it was much better to spend $13 more in product (i got the Greed PP and a lipgloss) instead of paying for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kind of glad it went on sale before the big holiday rush the next three months (and glad that I have some holiday gifts bought already so I feel ok spending the extra money).

ETA: Ugh. The UD account stuff was bugging me. It said I had an account, but none of my passwords worked. Eventually, I just checked out as a guest.


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

shipping was actually free for just the lip set. i think UD currently has a free shipping promo for all the holiday items!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> shipping was actually free for just the lip set. i think UD currently has a free shipping promo for all the holiday items!


  Your right I didn't get charged shipping on the lip set


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> shipping was actually free for just the lip set. i think UD currently has a free shipping promo for all the holiday items!


I literally just saw that email LOL I checked my email to make sure i had an order confirmation and it was the last email I had gotten. Wish I would have seen that before placing my order!!


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I literally just saw that email LOL I checked my email to make sure i had an order confirmation and it was the last email I had gotten. Wish I would have seen that before placing my order!!


gotcha! those sale items are such a good deal tho!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> gotcha! those sale items are such a good deal tho!


Yeah and since I do have a tiny bit of extra money this week, I'm not too bummed! I've never tried the Greed PP, but love the original (and my current tube is almost gone) and for $8 it would have been hard to pass up anyways lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

I have literally 200+ lipsticks. I have never tried an urban decay revolution lipstick.  Went through my entire pile here.  I got them and I am excited .    I may give the brighter colors to my aunt and mom if they to bright.  Has anyone tried their lipstick. I am curious what you thought if  you did.


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I have literally 200+ lipsticks. I have never tried an urban decay revolution lipstick.  Went through my entire pile here.  I got them and I am excited .    I may give the brighter colors to my aunt and mom if they to bright.  Has anyone tried their lipstick. I am curious what you thought if  you did.


i have the black friday 6 full size for $50 (if i remember correctly). i love them! very pigmented, texture is a little on the drier side, compared to too faced la creme, for example. but it doesn't dry out my lips. extremely pigmented, packaging's nicely weighted. love f-bomb, but i've never worn it outside. haha


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting for: The other Tarte holiday sets, Hourglass, LUSH, Guerlain, Marc Jacobs and possibly Kat Von D.

Do any other prestige brands do anything for the holidays? YSL, Dior, Bobbi Brown, etc? Also what about MAC? Bite?

I bought a few things last year but I wasn't looking forward to it like I am this year. Thank you ladies for all your help, I love this board.  :wub:  Some of the most generous and friendly people I've ever met!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 13, 2014)

I finally managed to checkout with the lip set and my free birthday eyeliner pencil (!!) and a card sample of Flushed. I didn't know that PayPal was glitchy on their site, but I kept on getting 404 errors, declined transaction, etc. I finally got it to go through, but it was a struggle! I wish they launched things on days when customer service was around, or maybe they didn't want to be on the phone all day?


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 13, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm still waiting for: The other Tarte holiday sets, Hourglass, LUSH, Guerlain, Marc Jacobs and possibly Kat Von D.
> 
> Do any other prestige brands do anything for the holidays? YSL, Dior, Bobbi Brown, etc? Also what about MAC? Bite?
> 
> I bought a few things last year but I wasn't looking forward to it like I am this year. Thank you ladies for all your help, I love this board.  :wub:  Some of the most generous and friendly people I've ever met!


I know Bite does.  Last year they had a 4 piece matte lipstick set that came in a small tin ($25), a slightly larger set with 4 double ended cremes ($38), and an even larger set with 10 double ended mini cremes ($98).


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Ugh. The UD account stuff was bugging me. It said I had an account, but none of my passwords worked. Eventually, I just checked out as a guest.


I experienced the same issue. I knew I was entering the correct password but it was not working - I was like, just gimme the lipstick set Urban Decay!! 

Anyway I ended up resetting the password to the same password I already had and it worked.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> btw, the 20% off ulta prestige is good only til the 20th.


ooh Ulta already knew what they were doing haha oh wells =/ Ulta and Sephora will have another 20% off soon!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I know Bite does.  Last year they had a 4 piece matte lipstick set that came in a small tin ($25), a slightly larger set with 4 double ended cremes ($38), and an even larger set with 10 double ended mini cremes ($98).


So excited! Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whoooo got the lipstick set! So freaking excited!  :wub:


I didnt remeber about it until now. I wonder if they will be bringing it to Sephora or if I should just pick it up.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 13, 2014)

Gahhhhhhh lip set in my cart but can't decide if I want to pull the trigger or wait. I should NOT spend the money but what if it never comes back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Gahhhhhhh lip set in my cart but can't decide if I want to pull the trigger or wait. I should NOT spend the money but what if it never comes back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Decisions, decisions!  You have to ask yourself if you will be sad/disappointed etc if it sells out and you were not able to get it.  Some things sell well and never come back and some stuff will be siitting around clearanced in January!

But I know saving money is imporant too!  Whatever you choose just has to be right for you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Gahhhhhhh lip set in my cart but can't decide if I want to pull the trigger or wait. I should NOT spend the money but what if it never comes back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Gahhhhhhh lip set in my cart but can't decide if I want to pull the trigger or wait. I should NOT spend the money but what if it never comes back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat and I stayed up to 12am, but still didn't buy it! Here's the math I've been using (but somehow it didn't help me) 

Full sized ozone liner $20 and 6 lippies at .035 are the same as 2.33 full sized products, so the value is $46 &amp; change for the lippies. Total value is $66 and change. 

Here some swatches of the colors from Sephora community (stupid photo restrictions mean you have to click the link...ugh!)

http://community.sephora.com/t5/Lips/New-Urban-Decay-Full-Frontal-Lipstick-Stash/td-p/1616000

*look to the right of the page and you can click on the photo of the swatches. (Seriously too much work to see some darn swatches!)


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 13, 2014)

You all suckered me in. I ordered the urban decay lip set.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 13, 2014)

I think LadyFlower is the one I am most excited about! (though on the lip swatches, the two I thought I'd be least interested in the nude-ish Liar and sheer Illicit, both look really pretty and not what I expected).


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 13, 2014)

I went to a Tarte event today at Ulta and picked up the Away Oui Go! Set! They said they just got it in today. I also grabbed Rainforest After Dark and the Expised bundle pack. I didn't get a 20% off coupon, but took back a perfume (had to, triggered a migraine) and the perfume wasn't purchased during bonus point perks so that was an equal exchange with my new goodies, plus since it wasn't a bonus points period today, I used my banked $64! Out of pocket less than $20!! Also picked up some lotion wipes that looked very cool. The rest including the cool "lip" bag were gifts from Tarte. AND I STILL FORGOT TO USE MY $3.50 COUPON THAT WAS IN MY HAND, ATTACHED TO THE BOOKLET/SALES BROCHURE WHILE I WAS PAYING!!! I'm not meant to save that $3.50!



Spoiler


----------



## BSquared (Sep 13, 2014)

Gahhhhh the swatches helped but didn't help. F-bomb look atrocious on me and I am positive based in the swatches that liar will pull super orange on me (every nude that isn't ol borderline pink does. Pale/cool toned problems).....but I REALLY want illicit and the candy one. This is too difficult


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 13, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I went to a Tarte event today at Ulta and picked up the Away Oui Go! Set! They said they just got it in today. I also grabbed Rainforest After Dark and the Expised bundle pack. I didn't get a 20% off coupon, but took back a perfume (had to, triggered a migraine) and the perfume wasn't purchased during bonus point perks so that was an equal exchange with my new goodies, plus since it wasn't a bonus points period today, I used my banked $64! Out of pocket less than $20!! Also picked up some lotion wipes that looked very cool. The rest including the cool "lip" bag were gifts from Tarte. AND I STILL FORGOT TO USE MY $3.50 COUPON THAT WAS IN MY HAND, ATTACHED TO THE BOOKLET/SALES BROCHURE WHILE I WAS PAYING!!! I'm not meant to save that $3.50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's strange that the stores got the New Holiday products faster than their online stores. What I have learnt from some make up guru's websites is that the Tarte Holiday collection will be at ULTA in October so it is really a surprise that they release them way earlier than their plan. This is such a pleasant surprise !

Oh are the mini cheek stain and the fullsize lipsugence free gifts ???


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I went to a Tarte event today at Ulta and picked up the Away Oui Go! Set! They said they just got it in today. I also grabbed Rainforest After Dark and the Expised bundle pack. I didn't get a 20% off coupon, but took back a perfume (had to, triggered a migraine) and the perfume wasn't purchased during bonus point perks so that was an equal exchange with my new goodies, plus since it wasn't a bonus points period today, I used my banked $64! Out of pocket less than $20!! Also picked up some lotion wipes that looked very cool. The rest including the cool "lip" bag were gifts from Tarte. AND I STILL FORGOT TO USE MY $3.50 COUPON THAT WAS IN MY HAND, ATTACHED TO THE BOOKLET/SALES BROCHURE WHILE I WAS PAYING!!! I'm not meant to save that $3.50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh can't wait! How can you find out about events at Ulta? Edit: Figured it out! I'll go to my Ulta in a day or two since I have some stuff I need to take back anyway.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 13, 2014)

Welp tried to go YOLO and order, but website keeps giving me error 404 every time I try to check out. Guess it is not meant to be!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I have literally 200+ lipsticks. I have never tried an urban decay revolution lipstick.  Went through my entire pile here.  I got them and I am excited .    I may give the brighter colors to my aunt and mom if they to bright.  Has anyone tried their lipstick. I am curious what you thought if  you did.


I love the revolution formula I have about  14 of them and plan to collect them all.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 13, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Welp tried to go YOLO and order, but website keeps giving me error 404 every time I try to check out. Guess it is not meant to be!!


This kept happening with me last night, about twenty times haha. It usually works if you don't try to check out with Paypal.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 13, 2014)

@ posted a link back a few pages to the Vice3 palette. I was getting the 404 errors as well, but when I ordered from that link, it worked, and I was able to use PayPal. Might be something to try! :flowers:



bsquared said:


> Welp tried to go YOLO and order, but website keeps giving me error 404 every time I try to check out. Guess it is not meant to be!!





ohsailor said:


> This kept happening with me last night, about twenty times haha. It usually works if you don't try to check out with Paypal.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 13, 2014)

I want the UD lipstick set, but I think I'm going to wait and hope I can get it from Ulta. I don't normally do brights or reds, so most of the colors probably won't work on me, but somehow, I still want it...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it horrible that I want to order a second set now that I've seen swatches?!

I'll wait until I at least get the first set to see how they look on me but AH so pretty. Part of me hopes they'll release the new shades as full sizes after the holidays, but knowing UD they won't.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 14, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I went to a Tarte event today at Ulta and picked up the Away Oui Go! Set! They said they just got it in today. I also grabbed Rainforest After Dark and the Expised bundle pack. I didn't get a 20% off coupon, but took back a perfume (had to, triggered a migraine) and the perfume wasn't purchased during bonus point perks so that was an equal exchange with my new goodies, plus since it wasn't a bonus points period today, I used my banked $64! Out of pocket less than $20!! Also picked up some lotion wipes that looked very cool. The rest including the cool "lip" bag were gifts from Tarte. AND I STILL FORGOT TO USE MY $3.50 COUPON THAT WAS IN MY HAND, ATTACHED TO THE BOOKLET/SALES BROCHURE WHILE I WAS PAYING!!! I'm not meant to save that $3.50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for the pictures. Actually, seeing the Away Oui Go set makes me not want it at all, because three out of four blushes look waaaaay to dark for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hooray, now I don't have to be tempted!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 14, 2014)

amystore89 said:


> It's strange that the stores got the New Holiday products faster than their online stores. What I have learnt from some make up guru's websites is that the Tarte Holiday collection will be at ULTA in October so it is really a surprise that they release them way earlier than their plan. This is such a pleasant surprise !
> 
> Oh are the mini cheek stain and the fullsize lipsugence free gifts ???


Since it was a Tarte-specific event, I'd wager a bet that the Holiday items aren't stocked at the store for the general public, yet. They were most likely made available for that even in particular.

But I don't know, for sure, since I don't shop at Ulta. Just a guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @ posted a link back a few pages to the Vice3 palette. I was getting the 404 errors as well, but when I ordered from that link, it worked, and I was able to use PayPal. Might be something to try! :flowers:


I used the new link and it wouldn't let me check out with Paypal for anything. It was a disaster!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Since it was a Tarte-specific event, I'd wager a bet that the Holiday items aren't stocked at the store for the general public, yet. They were most likely made available for that even in particular.
> 
> But I don't know, for sure, since I don't shop at Ulta. Just a guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a Tarte event today and then another this Friday at Ulta, so I bet it won't be too hard to get your hands on to whoever wants it.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 14, 2014)

Yay, enabler type thread for holiday sets! Woo hoo!

I work at SiJCP and can't WAIT untit we start getting holiday sets. I hope they do their own set since I don't love the ones online.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry I just saw the questions. I am actually more than just acquaintances with a Tarte rep, so I was invited personally to the event. I mean we stent 'friends' but we used to chat a lot until I moved. Now that we are in touch again...I we are in touch. I just texted her about the holiday Away Oui Go but she said yesterday it was a surprise to her that it showed up so she wasn't expecting it. The lip surgence was an extra gift for me, but the other item were gifts that everyone received with purchase. If anyone wants swatches, I'll do them! This would be my first so help me out...inside of arm? On face? Let me know what I should do! Also, I take back my comment about men doing cosmetics...Andrew with Tarte was FABOULOUS yesterday! I forgot about him...as I'm usually with Lynn!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

Dang, I'm on my phone so sorry for all the typos!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

FYI in Elk Grove CA, there is a Tarte rep at Ulta full time. In Folsom CA, there is a Tarte rep there on Tuesdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no idea that brand reps being a fixture in stores was unusual!!!! My rep, Lynh, started me with makeup a couple years ago...I just dropped the ball until earlier this year when I decided to make makeup a daily part of my life. Ok Lynh said they got the palette just for the event, not available Til end of next month otherwise. Also, Charissa with Tarte will be in Folsom today 2-6pm.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

@@Shalott you are right, the Away we go is just for the event, I was told via text from Lynh with Tarte. Also, what is your skin tone? I am light, so maybe I don't know blush well enough? I go for the deeper colors, like bee minerals The Indecent Proposal, for example. The lady at bare minerals said it would be too dark for me but I insisted and when we tried it out, she agreed with me...PERFECT! But I know what 'tone' goes with my skin...I can't do peachy well, I mean I can wear it, but it's not my favorite look.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

Damn! So sorry for the typos! Hahaha!


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 14, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Many many many thanks to my handsome boyfriend for ordering me the Vice 3 and Full Frontal Lipstick Stash! I honestly love him to death since he rarely complains about me and my makeup - now that's true love  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha he has work at 3AM PST so he's sleeping like a big baby now...
> 
> Btw, free deluxe sample of the perversion mascara with the purchase of the Vice 3 palette (..it's better than nothing, right?) haha


I just ordered it for myself and 5 colors of the Lip Junkies that are on sale...for $5 I couldn't pass them up.  The colors they have left all look like they will work well for me.  I thought about the Lipstick Stash but I don't really wear red lipstick and it has 2 reds, plus I already have the clear lip pencil.  But it's such a cute set!  I'm also eyeing the liner collections.

Can't wait for it to come in.  UD Palettes are my splurges once or twice a year...I don't need Vice 3 since I have all 3 Naked palettes, BOS IV, 15th Anniversary palette, Vice 1 &amp; 2, the Mariposa palette, the Foreshadow palette, Show Pony, the Shattered Face Case (the neutral one), and a fill your own palette with some of the discontinued matte shades.  But I can't help it - I just love UD shadows! 

I talked myself into based on: Dragon, Freeze, Alien, Alchemy, Bondage, Sonic, Lucky, and Herione which should all compliment my blue eyes well.  I like the neutrals too and that they included some more matte type shades bc I feel like so many of their palettes are super heavy on the shimmer/glitter.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 14, 2014)

@ id love to see swatches (arm)!! That would help me decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok I'll swatch when I get home!

@bluemustang: how do I get on a mailing list for SiJCP? Is there such a thing? Or, an email list? Thanks!!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 14, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Ok I'll swatch when I get home!
> 
> @bluemustang: how do I get on a mailing list for SiJCP? Is there such a thing? Or, an email list? Thanks!!


I would love to see swatches too! Take your time though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 14, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Ok I'll swatch when I get home!
> 
> @bluemustang: how do I get on a mailing list for SiJCP? Is there such a thing? Or, an email list? Thanks!!


 when you go to SiJCP next, just have them add your address onto your beauty insider card. For some reason, that doesn't seem to carry across from the normal sephora stuff (like your email and birthday). That being said, I added mine and my 14 years old's address in months ago and neither of us have received a mailer. I'm not sure why.. We've had a few others say they don't get anything either. But if you do, they will often have a 'coupon' on the back for a free sample. Recent samples have been the small benefit fake up, bare minerals Stroke of Light, sephora gloss..


----------



## Shalott (Sep 14, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @@Shalott you are right, the Away we go is just for the event, I was told via text from Lynh with Tarte. Also, what is your skin tone? I am light, so maybe I don't know blush well enough? I go for the deeper colors, like bee minerals The Indecent Proposal, for example. The lady at bare minerals said it would be too dark for me but I insisted and when we tried it out, she agreed with me...PERFECT! But I know what 'tone' goes with my skin...I can't do peachy well, I mean I can wear it, but it's not my favorite look.


I'm fair, too, I usually go for pretty much the lightest shade available in and foundation/powder, but I think "dark" was really just a catch-all term in my vocabulary, because I too have dark blushes and wear them and love them. To break it down further, the top two (left two) are too berry toned for me, especially the darker of the two, and berry is the one color I just simply cannot work. The bottom-bottom (bottom right) is so nude it looks like the exact same shade as my bronzer! So, based on one picture alone, they aren't for me. In fact, the one I like the best is the peachy one of the four, ha ha.

Who knows, though, all that could change with swatches! :lol:


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 14, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> when you go to SiJCP next, just have them add your address onto your beauty insider card. For some reason, that doesn't seem to carry across from the normal sephora stuff (like your email and birthday). That being said, I added mine and my 14 years old's address in months ago and neither of us have received a mailer. I'm not sure why.. We've had a few others say they don't get anything either. But if you do, they will often have a 'coupon' on the back for a free sample. Recent samples have been the small benefit fake up, bare minerals Stroke of Light, sephora gloss..


I'm going to try this the next time I'm in my local SiJCP.  I've asked them before how to get mailers from them, and they never know.  I've always preferred them to my stand alone Sephora!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 14, 2014)

I used to get mailers all the time from SiJCP despite the fact that I never went in. Then I went in twice in a month and stopped getting them.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 14, 2014)

Just got shipping info for my UD order!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 14, 2014)

Will the UD lip set show up in sephora and if so any guess on when? I need to hit vib before birthday month.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got shipping info for my UD order!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  So excited!  Can't even form complete sentences!

It says it should be here on Wednesday which means these babies are going on vacation with me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 14, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I just ordered it for myself and 5 colors of the Lip Junkies that are on sale...for $5 I couldn't pass them up.  The colors they have left all look like they will work well for me.  I thought about the Lipstick Stash but I don't really wear red lipstick and it has 2 reds, plus I already have the clear lip pencil.  But it's such a cute set!  I'm also eyeing the liner collections.
> 
> Can't wait for it to come in.  UD Palettes are my splurges once or twice a year...I don't need Vice 3 since I have all 3 Naked palettes, BOS IV, 15th Anniversary palette, Vice 1 &amp; 2, the Mariposa palette, the Foreshadow palette, Show Pony, the Shattered Face Case (the neutral one), and a fill your own palette with some of the discontinued matte shades.  But I can't help it - I just love UD shadows!
> 
> I talked myself into based on: Dragon, Freeze, Alien, Alchemy, Bondage, Sonic, Lucky, and Herione which should all compliment my blue eyes well.  I like the neutrals too and that they included some more matte type shades bc I feel like so many of their palettes are super heavy on the shimmer/glitter.


The lipstick stash is sooo cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would pass on the eye liners for now since they typically go on sale later on.. My Urban Decay collection is pretty worse but I totally see where you're coming from... The shades "Dragon, Freeze, Alien, Alchemy, Bondage, Sonic, Lucky, and Herione" are sooo pretty - I doubt that you won't regret getting the palette! 



Kimb3rly said:


> Me too!  So excited!  Can't even form complete sentences!
> 
> It says it should be here on Wednesday which means these babies are going on vacation with me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine better come before Saturday.. that's when I have a mini vacation before school starts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 14, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Will the UD lip set show up in sephora and if so any guess on when? I need to hit vib before birthday month.



no one knows yet - on Temptalia's site she wrote "TBA"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 15, 2014)

Swatches are done...just typing...and uploading...be up soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Don't give up on me! LOL!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 15, 2014)

First, the lip glosses. I changed the resolution a bit on two of them so you could see the color better.  I took them in HD but the resolution isn't that great...sorry about that.

On my upper right lip (top left for you visually) is Paris.

On my upper left lip (top right for you visually) is Cannes

My bottom lip is Nice (pronounced niece   )



Spoiler


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 15, 2014)

First photo (my left arm) is the left two columns of the palette:



Spoiler






Private Chateau

Cafe for Creme Brulee

Tea for Two

Champs-Elysees Shopping

Stargazing on the Seine

Eiffel Tower Engagement

Irresistible (blush)

Marvel at the Mona Lisa

Limitless (blush)

Secret Soiree






Second photo (my right arm) is the right two columns of the palette:



Spoiler






Macarons for you

Champagne &amp; Chocolat

Kisses under the Arc

Snow Angels in the Parc

Navigating the Metro

Midnight Stroll

Envisioned (blush)

Art in Montmartre

Intrigue (blush)

Envisioned (blush - I messed up!)

Liaison at the Louvre


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2014)

@ so jealous that you got your hands on this set already! D; thank you so much for the swatches.. I'm asking all of my friends on fb who works at Ulta if they already have this in stock but in the back  :lol:   all 5 of them probably thinks that I'm crazy but hey I'm a little bit desperate to get my hands on this set a little bit early ;]


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got shipping info for my UD order!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  Mine has not updated in the UPS site though.  I just want to know if it is coming from Florida and when it will be here!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 15, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> @ so jealous that you got your hands on this set already! D; thank you so much for the swatches.. I'm asking all of my friends on fb who works at Ulta if they already have this in stock but in the back  :lol:   all 5 of them probably thinks that I'm crazy but hey I'm a little bit desperate to get my hands on this set a little bit early ;]


Where do you live in CA?  Maybe I can get you one???  Not saying I CAN get you one, but I'm happy to check with Lynh for you.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 15, 2014)

I finally found and caught up on this thread and all I can say is......I want it all!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Where do you live in CA?  Maybe I can get you one???  Not saying I CAN get you one, but I'm happy to check with Lynh for you.


I live around Hayward/Union City/Fremont.. I would say about a little over an hour or so from where you got yours? That would be great if you can ask Lynh.. My friends told me to just go to the event on Friday but I have my mini weekend vacation starting that evening so I don't know how it'll all work out.. 

Edit: To add to my response from earlier: That would be great if you can ask Lynh. If you can't get your hands on another palette then it's okay but I just wanted to say *thank you so much*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We should do a N. California meet up one of these days!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 15, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> We should do a N. California meet up one of these days!


YES LET'S!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 15, 2014)

That tarte palette... I would buy any one of those palettes as an everyday neutral eye/blush. But all four of them together and I partly feel like I MUST HAVE IT NOW, and partly that omg they're all neutral and I have so many neutrals already I don't need it at all. Basically I need to wait for reviews and for someone to tell me what to do.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> YES LET'S!


we should set up the N. Cal meet up during the Holidays and have a mini secret santa thingy - that would be awesome!!



TooMuchElectric said:


> That tarte palette... I would buy any one of those palettes as an everyday neutral eye/blush. But all four of them together and I partly feel like I MUST HAVE IT NOW, and partly that omg they're all neutral and I have so many neutrals already I don't need it at all. Basically I need to wait for reviews and for someone to tell me what to do.


don't listen to us - 99% of the time all of us are saying "GET IT" haha but Tarte should branch out and try a few fun shades instead of mainly neutrals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 15, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Tarte should branch out and try a few fun shades instead of mainly neutrals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only reason I might hold back is because it's entirely neutrals, if it has some fun colors mixed in, I'd be all over it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> The only reason I might hold back is because it's entirely neutrals, if it has some fun colors mixed in, I'd be all over it.


I mean... I do have to give it to them that mostly all of their palettes has one (...or a few) pop of color(s) but it's just not enough considering that they make tons of palettes and it's basically the same thing over and over again (ESPECIALLY with their bigger palettes that they make to put in sets). It's just meh considering that 95% of us has a ton of neutral eyeshadows. I can't complain much though since there are other brands who can cater to those fun bold shades. I sold mostly all of my Tarte palettes and only kept the Aqualillies Palette and Gourgeous Getaways Portable Palette Set for that reason. 

Edit to add:

*Here is Tarte's "About Us":*

"Tarte is a leader in healthy, eco-chic beauty, offering cruelty-free cosmetics infused with skinvigorating™ ingredients like superfruit and plant extracts, vitamins, minerals, essential oils and other naturally-derived ingredients. But it’s not just about what’s in our powerful formulas; it’s what’s not in them that really sets us apart! All of our products are formulated without parabens, mineral oil, phthalates, sodium lauryl sulfate, triclosan, synthetic fragrances and gluten, just to name a few."

*And here is Urban Decay's "About Us":*

Urban Decay is beauty with an edge. Feminine, dangerous and fun, it appeals to women who relish their individuality and dare to express it. From our insane range of velvety Eyeshadows—including the bestselling (and often-copied) Naked Palettes—to our award-winning eye liners, budge-proof mascaras and legendary Makeup Setting Sprays, we've been shaking up the industry for over 15 years.

Just as an example that all makeup companies cater to different things... 

BUT AGAIN, it would be nice if Tarte can shake things up a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...I apologize for the long post haha


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmm... since I'm asking for MegaPro, I think I can hold off on Away Oui Go. Love the blushes, but I don't need that much brown eyeshadow (just look at my profile pic to see why, haha!). My birthday is in February so I'll just ask for a tarte blush then.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Me too!  Mine has not updated in the UPS site though.  I just want to know if it is coming from Florida and when it will be here!


I'm not sure if they ship from various warehouses, but mine is shipping from Southaven, MS which is basically the Miss / Tenn border.


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 15, 2014)

BB019 said:


> First photo (my left arm) is the left two columns of the palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Tarte and use their foundation (either Amazonian Clay or Colored Clay), blushes, bronzer, blush-bronzer (from the recent QVC set) and their Lights! Camera! Lashes! mascara daily.  I have two of their eyeshadow quads, which I got in QVC sets and I like, but I was really turned off to their eyeshadows from their 2010 Holiday collection and haven't ordered any (not in a set) since.  I'm sure they revamped the formula by now, but overall those eyeshadows were dry, patchy, hard to blend, and got muddy very quickly.  It was so disappointing after spending $43 on that palette at a time when that was a huge splurge for me and then I hardly ever used it, and now it's just sitting in a drawer.  That's when I switched over to mostly UD shadows.

How is the formula one these new ones??


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 15, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Urban Decay. Anyone else?


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Urban Decay. Anyone else?


I having gotten mine yet. But I didn't order till Saturday.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I'm not sure if they ship from various warehouses, but mine is shipping from Southaven, MS which is basically the Miss / Tenn border.


Thank you!  Mine finally updated that it is in the system and is coming from Southaven, MS also.  No anticpiated arrival date yet.  I am sure it will be a week or so since I am on the West coast.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 15, 2014)

YES!!! My Urban Decay Full Frontal set should be here on Thursday! Come to me my precious, the light it hurts us, precious!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 15, 2014)

There are tons of new Bare Minerals sets on Ulta! Ooh aaah!

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew


----------



## Kelli (Sep 15, 2014)

@@ohsailor I don't have any UD shipping yet. I ordered mine around noon/1:00, so later than those who got them at midnight, so I was just wondering if maybe that's why I hadn't received tracking yet.

Also, when I ordered, right away I got an email saying I placed an order...but then it took like 4 hours for me to get an actual confirmation. It seemed weird, is that how their system usually works?


----------



## Elena K (Sep 15, 2014)

BB019 said:


> First photo (my left arm) is the left two columns of the palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ - Thank you so much for posting swatches! I finally accepted that this set is adorable, but not for me. I have some very similar shadows, and I'm not really a blush person, so I probably wouldn't were them, especially since two of these blushes look a bit too cool-toned for me. 



turntrekgodhead said:


> Hmm... since I'm asking for MegaPro, I think I can hold off on Away Oui Go. Love the blushes, but I don't need that much brown eyeshadow (just look at my profile pic to see why, haha!). My birthday is in February so I'll just ask for a tarte blush then.


@@turntrekgodhead - I was just thinking that I don't need that many brown eye shadows for entirely different reason. I love them and have enough of them as it is. 

On semi-related note - Tarte LipSurgence set looks really tempting. 

http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-kiss-and-belle-deluxe-lipsurgence-lip-set


----------



## Kelli (Sep 15, 2014)

I just got my tracking for the UD Lip Set!!!! (no expected delivery date or movement, but happy I got tracking!) I had been checking my email constantly all day waiting for it!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg, UD's shipping make me want to punch them in the eye (figuratively). Coming from Memphis, TN, and won't be here until (estimated) Monday, 9/22? I've had things ship out of NY or MD and come within 3-4 days. Not a week and change! Argghhh.

This happens to me every time I buy from the UD site. I should know better. :lol:


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 16, 2014)

Got my UD shipping notification! No expected delivery date yet, but hopefully by Friday?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 16, 2014)

My expected delivery for the UD lip set is Wednesday! Impressively fast.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't wait to see swatches! Hopefully, one of you getting yours nice and early can swatch them. I hope mine doesn't take too long, but UPS is usually super slow for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Omg, UD's shipping make me want to punch them in the eye (figuratively). Coming from Memphis, TN, and won't be here until (estimated) Monday, 9/22? I've had things ship out of NY or MD and come within 3-4 days. Not a week and change! Argghhh.
> 
> This happens to me every time I buy from the UD site. I should know better. :lol:


That is lame.  I am one state over from you and expected to get mine Friday!



ohsailor said:


> Got my UD shipping notification! No expected delivery date yet, but hopefully by Friday?


I am getting mine on Friday!  Tracking just updated!


----------



## unlacedslowly (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone see this? http://www.sephora.com/gifts?icid2=HomePage_SlideShow_holidaypreview_09.16.14_Image I almost had a panic attack scrolling through it all...

I need it.

All.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, snagged the Too Faced Everything Nice... it was the mini brushes that did me in. And the colors. And the cheek products. *ashamed*

Luckily between that and Vice3 I HOPE I am set until Chanel Holiday comes out...  I'm not sad in the least about ot waiting to get my VIB discount, nope not at all. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my god I'm going to cry.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 16, 2014)

unlacedslowly said:


> Anyone see this? http://www.sephora.com/gifts?icid2=HomePage_SlideShow_holidaypreview_09.16.14_Image I almost had a panic attack scrolling through it all...
> 
> I need it.
> 
> All.


Ah what is the difference between Vice 3 and Vice LTD?! Are there two??


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 16, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Ah what is the difference between Vice 3 and Vice LTD?! Are there two??


It looks like Vice LTD is a different palette. It's Sephora exclusive AND only available for VIB Rouge.

What a clever marketing ploy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 16, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> It looks like Vice LTD is a different palette. It's Sephora exclusive AND only available for VIB Rouge.
> 
> What a clever marketing ploy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh you are right...I am Rouge and can add it to my basket. But they'll normally just give Rouge a day or two head start--they won't limit it entirely to Rouges. So I bet it will open up to all soon!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh!! I didn't know that.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 16, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I live around Hayward/Union City/Fremont.. I would say about a little over an hour or so from where you got yours? That would be great if you can ask Lynh.. My friends told me to just go to the event on Friday but I have my mini weekend vacation starting that evening so I don't know how it'll all work out..
> 
> Edit: To add to my response from earlier: That would be great if you can ask Lynh. If you can't get your hands on another palette then it's okay but I just wanted to say *thank you so much*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We should do a N. California meet up one of these days!


Sorry I just got caught up...text sent...I'll post as soon as I know if I can grab a couple of those Away Oui Go packs. 

EDIT:  Yes - we should find a happy medium and go SHOPPING!! Hahaha!


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMG. Vice 3 limited. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMG. Nooooooooooo why now I want both. HEART ATTACK.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 16, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Oh you are right...I am Rouge and can add it to my basket. But they'll normally just give Rouge a day or two head start--they won't limit it entirely to Rouges. So I bet it will open up to all soon!


Ooh, could you check something for me, could you see if it lets you add the Hourglass Ambient Blush palette? That says 'Rouge' next to it too, but I can't tell if it's already in stock for the Rouge peeps or if it's just not in stock yet due to it being a new holiday release.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ooh, could you check something for me, could you see if it lets you add the Hourglass Ambient Blush palette? That says 'Rouge' next to it too, but I can't tell if it's already in stock for the Rouge peeps or if it's just not in stock yet due to it being a new holiday release.


It does not. I tried the second I saw it but no dice.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Sorry I just got caught up...text sent...I'll post as soon as I know if I can grab a couple of those Away Oui Go packs.
> 
> EDIT:  Yes - we should find a happy medium and go SHOPPING!! Hahaha!


no worries! i wasn't on here the WHOLE day yesterday!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 16, 2014)

Up to 75%off at Kate Spade

*oops I thought this was the og enablers thread


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 16, 2014)

@@BSquared Thanks for checking and letting me know about the Hourglass blush palette!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 16, 2014)

Musings of a Muse has pics of the Vice LTD on her blog.  It says only 2 of the shades are repeats but several of them seem familiar to me.  I know I have Nameless and Provocatuer from last years face cases.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

Wonder if Vice LTD is sold out or if there was an error that it was put up so early. I'm almost thinking error, it's odd it showed up on the website with like ZERO warning or PR.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg guys, the Too Faced Everything Nice palette (basically the same thing as A Few of my Favorite Things from last year) is out on Sephora's website now!!!

Eeeeep so excited!! I didn't get my hands on the one from last year so I immediately ordered this one - I'm way more excited about this than the Vice 3 palette... lol. It looks like a nice mix of mattes thrown in there with the shimmer and glitter shadows... and the gem tones, omg so pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Wonder if Vice LTD is sold out or if there was an error that it was put up so early. I'm almost thinking error, it's odd it showed up on the website with like ZERO warning or PR.


I'm 99% sure it'll be back up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm posting swatches up right now.. (missing 7 shades tho)


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 16, 2014)

The too faced everything nice palette is so tempting!!!!!! Same with Vice 3. Do you think they will sell out quick?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

I know that the Urban Decay Vice LTD palette is no longer up on the Sephora site buuut here are some swatches:




*Nameless* can be found in the Shattered Face Case (1st eyeshadow from the left) but it is showing up pink on the Vice LTD. Urban Decay described “Nameless” as a medium gray-brown satin in the Shattered Face Case Palette.

*Crystal* can be found in the Book of Shadows 4.

*Provacateur* can either be found in the Anarchy Face Case (2nd eyeshadow to the right) or the original Vice Palette. **The one swatched on my arm is from the Anarchy Face Case.

*Chase* can be found in Urban Decay’s 15th Anniversary Eyeshadow Palette.




*Backdoor* can be found in the Smoked Palette.

_*Goddess*_ can be found in the Book of Shadows 1 which I do not have.

_*Hoodoo*_ -- ?

_*Last Sin*_ can be found in the Vice 3 Palette but mine is currently in transit.




*Deeper* can be found in Urban Decay’s  15th Anniversary Eyeshadow Palette.

*Vaporize* can be found in the Anarchy Face Case (middle eyeshadow).

*Freakshow* can be found in Fun Eyeshadow Palette or as a Deluxe Eyeshadow (discountinued). **The one swatched on my arm is from the Fun Eyeshadow Palette.

_*Roadstripe*_ -- ?




_*Disco*_ -- ?

_*Floss*_ -- ?

*Junkshow* can be found in Urban Decay’s 15th Anniversary Eyeshadow Palette.

*Anonymous* can be found in the original Vice Palette.




_*Heat*_ can be found as deluxe shadow which is now discontinued. I don’t have this shade.

_*Perversion*_ can be found in the original Book of Shadows which I do not have.

*Blitz* can be found in the original Vice Palette.

*Laced* can be found in the original Vice Palette.

All of the swatches were swatched ONCE on my left arm – no base or primers were used.  I don’t have 7 of the eyeshadows (Goddess, Hoodoo, Roadstripe, Disco, Floss, Heat, and Perversion). Last Sin will be coming in the Vice 3 Palette so I’ll be glad to update the picture later. All pictures were taken with a Canon T3i.




Last picture is my 'Urban Decay drawer' which holds all of my Urban Decay palettes - except for the depotted eyeshadows in Z Palettes which are in another drawer. I'll be posting this in the Enablers, Holidays, and Sephora thread too so that others can see it


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 16, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ooh, could you check something for me, could you see if it lets you add the Hourglass Ambient Blush palette? That says 'Rouge' next to it too, but I can't tell if it's already in stock for the Rouge peeps or if it's just not in stock yet due to it being a new holiday release.





bsquared said:


> It does not. I tried the second I saw it but no dice.


Oops, yes, sorry, was away for the computer for a bit, but as @@BSquared noted, I can't add the Hourglass palette yet either!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 16, 2014)

@viccckyhoang  Thank you so much for compiling that!  I knew most of those shadows were familiar to me.  Guess I don't need Vice LTD........


----------



## Elena K (Sep 16, 2014)

Vilce Limited looks interesting. I recently developed an obsession with light shimmery shades, and it has quite a few of them.



sarap said:


> Up to 75%off at Kate Spade
> 
> *oops I thought this was the og enablers thread


easy mistake to me. This is very enabling thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess Tartes Away Oui Go is out for events only, not sold to the general public until late Oct. my rep sold out same day and doesn't have another event until Nov 8. Sorry!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I guess Tartes Away Oui Go is out for events only, not sold to the general public until late Oct. my rep sold out same day and doesn't have another event until Nov 8. Sorry!!


my boyfriend said that he'll go to the event with me on Friday and then we'll leave that night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

@ thank you so much for asking Lynh though &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> meet up soon with the other N. Cal girls?


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 16, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I know that the Urban Decay Vice LTD palette is no longer up on the Sephora site buuut here are some swatches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, your swatches are like no other! Love them! Also- how did you get it so fast? I thought it only went up for sale today? Hahah, wow!

And also.... I LOVE YOUR URBAN DECAY DRAWER!!!! *wallows*


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have so much stuff in my Sephora cart right now!!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 16, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> I have so much stuff in my Sephora cart right now!!!


Hahaha! Me too! I have 18 items in there! How many do you have?

I'm of course going to split them up to get the maximum of freebies!

I'm also going to wait until the holiday sales start- by that I mean the 20% off VIB sale, and when they put up the advent calendar and the blitz bags or whatever. YAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 16, 2014)

Really, really upset they're not going to restock Vice LTD or even offer it to VIBs. I like it much more than Vice 3! But, you win some you lose some. However other people are very angry….I assume Sephora is going to lose some loyal Rouges after this.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 16, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> Really, really upset they're not going to restock Vice LTD or even offer it to VIBs. I like it much more than Vice 3! But, you win some you lose some. However other people are very angry….I assume Sephora is going to lose some loyal Rouges after this.


Where did you hear they're not restockng LTD? You're the first person I've heard say that.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Girl, your swatches are like no other! Love them! Also- how did you get it so fast? I thought it only went up for sale today? Hahah, wow!
> 
> And also.... I LOVE YOUR URBAN DECAY DRAWER!!!! *wallows*


I didn't get the Vice LTD palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just have most of the shades already (missing 7 of them though) haha and thank you so so so much!


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 16, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Where did you hear they're not restockng LTD? You're the first person I've heard say that.


Sephora's Facebook has been very on and off with it. Earlier posts say that they would be restocking but those have since been deleted and all of the more recent comments say that they had extremely limited stock and won't be getting any more. 

All the info is very conflicting so even though i don't know for sure i'm just basing it off of their recent statements!


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what most of their comments are sounding like as of late.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

Sephora ALWAYS have different answers... remember that 100 pt perk on the Urban Decay lipstick? It was in the shade Catfight but Sephora started saying that it was shade 69 or something like that on their facebook and people were so upset but when orders came in the shade was indeed "Catfight" &gt;.&lt;


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

Things come back on Sephora all the time... like the Urban Decay Eyeshadow Vault, Eyeliner Vault, etc etc etc so don't lost hope yet?


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 16, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Sephora ALWAYS have different answers... remember that 100 pt perk on the Urban Decay lipstick? It was in the shade Catfight but Sephora started saying that it was shade 69 or something like that on their facebook and people were so upset but when orders came in the shade was indeed "Catfight" &gt;.&lt;


I'm thinking that something really went wrong in the release of it. I can't imagine that they would NEVER restock, it seems odd to have two UD palettes go live at the same time. I'm thinking LTD was probably meant to get released closer to the holidays and now they're in a pickle.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

In true Sephora fashion, I fully expect to get an email about the new "rouge exclusive" Vice 3 LTD tomorrow.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 16, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Omg guys, the Too Faced Everything Nice palette (basically the same thing as A Few of my Favorite Things from last year) is out on Sephora's website now!!!
> 
> Eeeeep so excited!! I didn't get my hands on the one from last year so I immediately ordered this one - I'm way more excited about this than the Vice 3 palette... lol. It looks like a nice mix of mattes thrown in there with the shimmer and glitter shadows... and the gem tones, omg so pretty!


I noticed it's the same price as last years, but doesn't include the lip injection.  Not sure the mini brushes will make up for it but they are super cute!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 16, 2014)

UD does this all the time to artificially inflate demand. Sephora stores sell out of Naked palettes as well and sometimes will be OOS for a month. I wouldn't worry about not being able to get anything from the holiday collection.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 16, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@ohsailor I don't have any UD shipping yet. I ordered mine around noon/1:00, so later than those who got them at midnight, so I was just wondering if maybe that's why I hadn't received tracking yet.
> 
> Also, when I ordered, right away I got an email saying I placed an order...but then it took like 4 hours for me to get an actual confirmation. It seemed weird, is that how their system usually works?


ahhh I didn't see this! Forgive me, I didn't mean to be rude! I've only ordered one other time from the UD site directly... what's crazy is that if I go to UD and check my order history, my last order still says "processing" or something even though I bought and received it LAST YEAR!! So wonky! But I do remember I got my order within a week the last time I ordered. I'm glad you got your notification too. Keep us updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 16, 2014)

The Hourglass Blush palette is up at Sephora in case no one else has said it yet!

I need to calm down.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 16, 2014)

I really want that fresh set, but I know I don't need it.  I also know they'll release smaller sets in the coming weeks, so I just need to suck it up and wait.  I want to buy all the things though!!!!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 16, 2014)

UD lippy set is up at sephora...8% on ebates...

*also (not 100% sure it was this thread) someone was looking for mini caviar sticks, sephora has a set of 4 (listed as new)






** and this


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> The Hourglass Blush palette is up at Sephora in case no one else has said it yet!
> 
> I need to calm down.


Oh my gosh, I love you. This is exactly how I'm feeling as I wait for the palette to go on sale.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 16, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Oh my gosh, I love you. This is exactly how I'm feeling as I wait for the palette to go on sale.


Haha! &lt;3! This is why I love this forum (well, aside from everyone being so helpful, friendly, informative, etc)- you ladies GET IT.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

I want both the Give me more lip and the UD lip set. Looks like I will only be able to get one this month which one do you ladies think will sell out first?


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 16, 2014)

I did not expect Sephora to be selling the Urban Decay lipstick set so soon. Kinda wish I had waited to order it from Sephora instead of Urban Decay directly to get points, a promo, and more spending towards Rouge next year!

Oh well, at least the fresh lippie set is in stock at Sephora so I can now start contemplating that purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I want both the Give me more lip and the UD lip set. Looks like I will only be able to get one this month which one do you ladies think will sell out first?


Ah! I didn't realize Give Me More Lip was out this year. I bought this set last year and had so much fun playing with it. Ultimately I'm not going to repurchase this year since I only ended up using the nudes and light pinks from last years set, but it is such a awesome set. This years set looks great too, but I can already see many of the colors are a little bright for me. It's still tempting though!

Sorry that doesn't answer your question at all, I just had to comment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I did not expect Sephora to be selling the Urban Decay lipstick set so soon. Kinda wish I had waited to order it from Sephora instead of Urban Decay directly to get points, a promo, and more spending towards Rouge next year!
> 
> Oh well, at least the fresh lippie set is in stock at Sephora so I can now start contemplating that purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


just order on Sephora and get the Sephora stuff 1st and then return the UrbanDecay.com stuff back when you receive it? That's what I'm doing.. haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

plus you can use your 10% off vib or vib rouge code (that's if you haven't used it yet)!


----------



## jocedun (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh my god, you ladies are fabulous with all of your link/info/swatch sharing. 

I need to figure out how to share my Sephora "love" list with all of my loved ones STAT to send the STRONG HINT about what I want for Christmas/Birthday/Anniversary/etc in the next few months. Is it trashy to send out a wishlist and ask people to coordinate? Haha! I'm probably not going to do this, but I am very tempted..... 

I wish Sephora had some sort of make-up addict gift registry for family/friends to fulfill without buying dupes. Yaknow, like a baby/wedding registry, except for make-up addicts? Why doesn't that exist? I need it.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Oh my god, you ladies are fabulous with all of your link/info/swatch sharing.
> 
> I need to figure out how to share my Sephora "love" list with all of my loved ones STAT to send the STRONG HINT about what I want for Christmas/Birthday/Anniversary/etc in the next few months. Is it trashy to send out a wishlist and ask people to coordinate? Haha! I'm probably not going to do this, but I am very tempted.....
> 
> I wish Sephora had some sort of make-up addict gift registry for family/friends to fulfill without buying dupes. Yaknow, like a baby/wedding registry, except for make-up addicts? Why doesn't that exist? I need it.


But it does!! Put them on your "loves" list and it's shareable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Sep 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> But it does!! Put them on your "loves" list and it's shareable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But there's no way to prevent people from buying you duplicates like with a wedding/baby registry that keeps track! Anyway, this is the definition of my first world problem.  :lol:


----------



## BSquared (Sep 16, 2014)

jocedun said:


> But there's no way to prevent people from buying you duplicates like with a wedding/baby registry that keeps track! Anyway, this is the definition of my first world problem. :lol:


Oooooo that's true. They should really invent that lol


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 16, 2014)

jocedun said:


> But there's no way to prevent people from buying you duplicates like with a wedding/baby registry that keeps track! Anyway, this is the definition of my first world problem.  :lol:


Return the duplicates to the store and buy something else on your list with the money/gift card that you get.  But then remember to remove those from your list, so you don't get more duplicates later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's really a "holiday" set per se, but I like that Clinique Black Honey set that is on Sephora's site! I've never tried the Black Honey lipstick, but I want to....so that is going on my list of new(?) sets that I want to get.


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 16, 2014)

Ooooh i NEED Give Me More Lip! Such a pretty variety of shades


----------



## taylorm (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is a holiday set or not but LOOK it's mini Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Spotlights on Ulta!!! http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11151057


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm trying to tell myself I don't need EVERYTHING the minute/day it becomes available, thanks a lot Vice LTD for telling me otherwise... I'm trying to keep it together, here!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 16, 2014)

taylorm said:


> I don't know if this is a holiday set or not but LOOK it's mini Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Spotlights on Ulta!!! http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11151057
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can they pleaseee make minis of their pressed powders instead?! I have a mini of their Skin Perfector Liquid Highlighter in Opal which is currently FREE with any BECCA purchase at Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm trying to tell myself I don't need EVERYTHING the minute/day it becomes available, thanks a lot Vice LTD for telling me otherwise... I'm trying to keep it together, here!


I said the same thing to myself yesterday when all the sets went up. I remember buying most of my holiday stuff in November during the 15% off sale so I thought okay no hurry I can spread the spending out over three months...then the vice limited happened lol


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 17, 2014)

I went home last night and looked through my UD palettes and convinced myself I don't need Vice LTD.  I have about half the shades and several others I think I have good enough dupes for.  LTD just doesn't call to me like Vice 3 does, but I still have this little voice in the back of my head saying, "But it's limited edition!  No one needs to know you'll never actually use it!"  I also said last year I wouldn't buy the face cases because I wouldn't use them much, but they both now live in my UD drawer.........


----------



## kyxli (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Vice LTD actualy appeals to me more than Vice 3... I'm really hoping it comes back.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 17, 2014)

My UD Lipset arrived at my local hub at like 4 am this morning and at 8 am there was a destination scan. I think it's possible that i will get it today or tomorrow at the latest! It's crazy, since it still doesn't have an expected delivery date lol. Excited!


----------



## taylorm (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Can they pleaseee make minis of their pressed powders instead?! I have a mini of their Skin Perfector Liquid Highlighter in Opal which is currently FREE with any BECCA purchase at Ulta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like I'd prefer those so yes Ulta please make those too!!!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 17, 2014)

My UD Lipset just came!!! They're so pretty! I can't decide which one to wear today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelli said:


> My UD Lipset just came!!! They're so pretty! I can't decide which one to wear today!


All of them! So exciting!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7QRoB-Qe6o&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;list=UUj28gEwD-ZicKaUOo76tsxg

Too Faced posted a video    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's a screenshot of something new from the video:




jk it's already up on Macy's:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/too-faced-beauty-wishes-sweet-kisses?ID=1711011


----------



## Queennie (Sep 17, 2014)

Swatches and reviews about new Too Faced products!

Skip to 3:20 for the Too Faced


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

Queennie said:


>



this woman buys everything - she also has a corgi and a munchkin cat (sooo cute and random) hahaha


----------



## SaraP (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> this woman buys everything - she also has a corgi and a munchkin cat (sooo cute and random) hahaha


Her stash videos make me feel less bad about my mini hoard.  HAHA


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 17, 2014)

Ehhh the Too Faced stuff is not exciting me thus far.  I wanted more La Creme colors or bundles


----------



## Queennie (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> this woman buys everything - she also has a corgi and a munchkin cat (sooo cute and random) hahaha


Ah I know! I watch her videos all the time! @@Kimb3rly Same here lol


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 17, 2014)

sarap said:


>


what brand is this for?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> what brand is this for?


Too Faced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

gAHHH I hope and pray Sephora sells the Too Faced Carousel palettes!!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 17, 2014)

Ohhhh noooo... I really don't need Give me More Lip because I know how small the 'deluxe' samples are ... but I reallly want it ... but I know how disappointed I'll be with it if I buy it myself.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

from xSparkage's fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> from xSparkage's fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So there are two full sized TF palettes? It looks like we've got Sugar and Spice and the also Everything Nice... this would be keeping in line with A Few of My Favorite Things vs. Joy To the Girls from last year but I just hope they aren't both ones I need!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 17, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So there are two full sized TF palettes? It looks like we've got Sugar and Spice and the also Everything Nice... this would be keeping in line with A Few of My Favorite Things vs. Joy To the Girls from last year but I just hope they aren't both ones I need!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope so too haha Sephora has an exclusive palette so I'm highly sure that Ulta will be having one also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 17, 2014)

YAYYYY!!! Just came home from a very very long work day to find my UD lipstick set! My original plan was to get in bed &amp; throw Netflix on but I think I might have to put on lipstick first...


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YAYYYY!!! Just came home from a very very long work day to find my UD lipstick set! My original plan was to get in bed &amp; throw Netflix on but I think I might have to put on lipstick first...


Mine delivered today and I'm currently scrubbing my hardwood floors while wearing Crush.  lol  No shame!  I couldn't wait to put them on.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 17, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Mine delivered today and I'm currently scrubbing my hardwood floors while wearing Crush.  lol  No shame!  I couldn't wait to put them on.


I PUT ON CRUSH TOO!! Great minds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought the Too Faced Carousel and Melted set... I love them!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 17, 2014)

Also, my UD tracking still doesn't give me a day it's expected to deliver... but it's in NM so I'm hoping it'll be here Friday (I'm in LV)


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 17, 2014)

Have we discussed the new Laura Mercier Artist's Palette? http://www.sephora.com/artists-palette-for-eyes-cheeks-P389540?skuId=1642388&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013

I'm pretty bummed if this is the only one being offered. I am STILL kicking myself for passing on last year's holiday Artist Palette...I had already bought way too much that holiday season when I decided I wanted it and wanted to show some restraint. And I've been lemming over swatches ever since, even now! I was hoping this year's palette would be comparable so I could fill the void, but no dice. That bronzer in the middle just ruins it for me, and I was hoping for some purple tones again (African Violet!).

Well, looks like I have an unexpected opening in the purchasing schedule for this season!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 17, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Have we discussed the new Laura Mercier Artist's Palette? http://www.sephora.com/artists-palette-for-eyes-cheeks-P389540?skuId=1642388&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013
> 
> I'm pretty bummed if this is the only one being offered. I am STILL kicking myself for passing on last year's holiday Artist Palette...I had already bought way too much that holiday season when I decided I wanted it and wanted to show some restraint. And I've been lemming over swatches ever since, even now! I was hoping this year's palette would be comparable so I could fill the void, but no dice. That bronzer in the middle just ruins it for me, and I was hoping for some purple tones again (African Violet!).
> 
> Well, looks like I have an unexpected opening in the purchasing schedule for this season!


I agree, last year's was way better. I also passed because I have so many neutral palettes, but it was beautiful and fantastic quality.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> @ thank you so much for asking Lynh though &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> meet up soon with the other N. Cal girls?


Yeah!  Sounds fun!  

I think I need to catch up on some posts...I see a lot of people posting about big orders from Sephora...I am missing something....hmm.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Have we discussed the new Laura Mercier Artist's Palette? http://www.sephora.com/artists-palette-for-eyes-cheeks-P389540?skuId=1642388&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013
> 
> I'm pretty bummed if this is the only one being offered. I am STILL kicking myself for passing on last year's holiday Artist Palette...I had already bought way too much that holiday season when I decided I wanted it and wanted to show some restraint. And I've been lemming over swatches ever since, even now! I was hoping this year's palette would be comparable so I could fill the void, but no dice. That bronzer in the middle just ruins it for me, and I was hoping for some purple tones again (African Violet!).
> 
> Well, looks like I have an unexpected opening in the purchasing schedule for this season!


Only the $125 set has African Violet. I am going to run out of African Violet in my Artist Palette from last year already.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as you ladies, and I refuse to pay $130 on eBay for one now. I hate eBay.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

I am hoping there is an Artist Palette coming to at least one store with African Violet but if not this set will have to do. I think the Nordstrom Artist Palette for spring was close to $100 so maybe that is why they did it this way.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 17, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> this woman buys everything - she also has a corgi and a munchkin cat (sooo cute and random) hahaha


Hahaha I love Tarababyz, she DOES buy everything, she also does some pretty out-there makeup looks that I'm a big fan of.

 I think she also has a cute kitten now too.

I ordered the Too Faced Carousel set and the Too Faced Everything Nice palette (still in transit, should get it tomorrow!! EEP!!)

I have some swatches if you're interested! I love the set personally and I'm looking forward to Sugar &amp; Spice AND Everything Nice palettes... I really regretted not purchasing A Few of my Favorite things last year, so this time i'm going full Too Faced haha


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

@@lethalglam I loved your blog post on this!! Great swatches and review...now I want it!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

@@SaraP you know honestly, it's really great because I have a ginormous collection at this point (don't we all, amirite?!) and the smaller things are the more of them I can fit into those letter-holder organizers on my makeup desk, haha... 1st world problems for sure.


----------



## Allyrose814 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just found this which has pictures of a lot of the christmas sets. It also shows the bite lip set

http://bfanyc.com/people/sephora-holiday-event-2014-mosphere


----------



## Shalott (Sep 18, 2014)

wadedl said:


> s1642412-main-hero-300-2.jpg
> 
> I am hoping there is an Artist Palette coming to at least one store with African Violet but if not this set will have to do. I think the Nordstrom Artist Palette for spring was close to $100 so maybe that is why they did it this way.


I heard that the African Violet (and all the colors) put out in the spring Artist's Palette were no where near comparable to the quality of those in the Holiday Palette (which I also didn't buy. It was sold out before I knew I wanted it, LOL).

So I'd definitely wait to get swatches/reviews on anything newly released, especially if it is upwards of $100!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 18, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Just found this which has pictures of a lot of the christmas sets. It also shows the bite lip set
> 
> http://bfanyc.com/people/sephora-holiday-event-2014-mosphere


Please excuse me, I am just dying over the Skin Wonderland set here, because I can see a deluxe size of the L'Occitane Amande Oil, my favorite EVER. And that Buxom Roulette? I'd be in trouble if I liked Buxom glosses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Little Nirvana gift sizes! It's all so cute, I want it all!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Just found this which has pictures of a lot of the christmas sets. It also shows the bite lip set
> 
> http://bfanyc.com/people/sephora-holiday-event-2014-mosphere


Is it just me or is this what a Rouge event should look like???


----------



## wadedl (Sep 18, 2014)

I want so many things from that event! Those brushes in gold and clear are so pretty! The Hello Kitty bag!

@@Shalott I don't like to buy without seeing and touching first so I hope its not just online the whole time.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Shalott can you post the buxom picture? i'm blind and can't find it :'(


----------



## emilypolg (Sep 18, 2014)

That Benefit balm/tint set WILL be mine!!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

Husband just enabled me to buy "whatever makeup I want!"  I just ordered give me more lip.  Will order Vice 3 when it hits Ulta so I can save $12 (points, woo hoo).  Debating on Too Faced palettes.  Now that I have carte blanche I am having a hard time remembering what it was I wanted to buy. lol.  Have to go back and check my posts.

So excited for my UD lippies which should be here Friday!  Thank goodness the 100 degree temps are over so they do not melt before I get home!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

That sweet, sweet, foolish man.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 18, 2014)

@ - I felt the same way with regards to last years palette - was gutted that they never restocked it!  But not even slightly interested in this years...at least that keeps my on my low buy lol

So far - I'm only lusting after ONE set...

My girl has a small list though...but her birthday will be post black friday sales so I'm hoping to do some of the shopping during those sales.  That bite set looks good!

I'm really bummed - we had a nasty leak in our apartment and ruined the stuff that I had been hoarding for her &amp; my nieces gifts.  I had stuff like Naked 3 palettes hidden in the room that had a burst pipe!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Is it just me or is that Tarte Bon Voyage Gift Set just so ... bland??!?!? Wow the packaging even looks SO similar to last year's.... ugh step up your game Tarte or else I won't be buying anything from you! The promo image looks a million times better than the IRL version...


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Husband just enabled me to buy "whatever makeup I want!"  I just ordered give me more lip.  Will order Vice 3 when it hits Ulta so I can save $12 (points, woo hoo).  Debating on Too Faced palettes.  Now that I have carte blanche I am having a hard time remembering what it was I wanted to buy. lol.  Have to go back and check my posts.
> 
> So excited for my UD lippies which should be here Friday!  Thank goodness the 100 degree temps are over so they do not melt before I get home!


@@lovepink don't DEBATE the Too Faced palettes, omg just get!!! I literally have everything from last year (and let's face it, this year is just a total repeat for all the makeup lines, haha) and the ONLY thing I use is the Too Faced stuff, the color selection is amazing in their holiday palettes (I don't own any of their regular sets because they don't even do it for me). Too Faced is a company that really excels in their holiday sets, IMO and you get an awesome value, they just throw in so much stuff for such a great value.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Omg benebalms set and a paint can full of nail polish??? Need!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Omg benebalms set and a paint can full of nail polish??? Need!!


I KNOW! I KNOW! The freaking benebalms set!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 18, 2014)

Ohhh no! I'm loving that Bite set and the Buxom sets. The Sephora lip ink one looks really neat too. So if I got everything on my list I would have over 100 new lip products. Hm.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> @@lovepink don't DEBATE the Too Faced palettes, omg just get!!! I literally have everything from last year (and let's face it, this year is just a total repeat for all the makeup lines, haha) and the ONLY thing I use is the Too Faced stuff, the color selection is amazing in their holiday palettes (I don't own any of their regular sets because they don't even do it for me). Too Faced is a company that really excels in their holiday sets, IMO and you get an awesome value, they just throw in so much stuff for such a great value.


I am debating on the Everything Nice set... what is the packaging like from last year's equivalent, My Favorite Things?  Is it sturdy?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> I am debating on the Everything Nice set... what is the packaging like from last year's equivalent, My Favorite Things?  Is it sturdy?  Thanks in advance!


I have last years.  It's sturdy, but it's cardboard.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I have last years.  It's sturdy, but it's cardboard.


Thanks!  I don't need it, but there are beautiful shades in there!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 18, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @ - I felt the same way with regards to last years palette - was gutted that they never restocked it!  But not even slightly interested in this years...at least that keeps my on my low buy lol
> 
> So far - I'm only lusting after ONE set...
> 
> ...


If you have renters/homeowners insurance they should cover your makeup and give you the money to replace it!  A pipe burst in our house last year and insurance covered everything that was ruined, including a pair of hot pink glow in the dark platform heels :smilehappyyes:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

Some Smashbox's holiday sets:

SMASHBOX
On The Rocks Be Legendary Lip Gloss Set - $28
- Lip glosses in Azalea (bright pink fuchsia), Legendary (true red), Pout (pale blue pink), Jewel (soft golden berry), Gilt (champagne golden shimmer) 

http://www.sephora.com/on-rocks-be-legendary-lip-gloss-set-P389183?skuId=1643238







SMASHBOX
On The Rocks Always Sharp Liner Set - $39
- 5 x 0.01 oz Eye liners in Raven, Sumatra, 3D Orchid, Midnight, 3D Night Gem 
- Built-in sharpener 

http://www.sephora.com/on-rocks-always-sharp-liner-set-P389184?skuId=1643212






*Smashbox*

*On The Rocks Be Legendary Lipstick Mini Trio - $19*

-Includes Travel-sized Be Legendary Lipsticks in Legendary (true red), Fig (red grape) and Primrose (mauve pink)

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/smashbox-on-the-rocks-be-legendary-lipstick-mini-trio?ID=1716325&amp;CategoryID=60859#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D93%26kws%3Dsmashbox%26slotId%3Drec(5)






*Smashbox*

*On The Rocks Photo Finish Primer Duo - $36*

-Duo includes 1 oz Limited-Edition Photo Finish Foundation Primer and 0.33 oz Photo Finish Hydrating Under Eye Primer.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/smashbox-on-the-rocks-photo-finish-primer-duo?ID=1727543&amp;CategoryID=60859#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D93%26kws%3Dsmashbox%26slotId%3Drec(6)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

I also saw this on Sephora:

Smashbox's Rock A Legendary Lip! - $39
- 3 x 0.13 oz Be Legendary Lip Gloss in Legendary, Cognac, Promise 

- 3 x 0.04 oz Be Legendary Lipstick in Legendary, Cognac, Pout 
- 3 x 0.10 Be Legendary Long-Wear Lip Lacquer in Firecracker, Off-Duty, Flamingo 

http://www.sephora.com/rock-legendary-lip-P388984?skuId=1643204


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> If you have renters/homeowners insurance they should cover your makeup and give you the money to replace it!  A pipe burst in our house last year and insurance covered everything that was ruined, including a pair of hot pink glow in the dark platform heels :smilehappyyes:


Thanks @@Bikerchic - I hadn't thought to look into that.  I'm pretty sure I can get the larger items back but not the GWP or other freebies since I don't have any receipts for those.  At least I can get the larger items sorted out!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

JOSIE MARAN

Winter Dreams Argan Color Collection - $34

- 0.17 oz Argan Black Oil Mascara 

- 0.16 oz Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil in Limitless Pink 

- 0.16 oz Coconut Watercolor Eyeshadow in Rio de Rose Gold 

- 0.15 oz Argan Illuminizer

- 0.5 oz 100% Pure Argan Oil Light 

http://www.sephora.com/winter-dreams-argan-color-collection-P389805?skuId=1629997


----------



## BSquared (Sep 18, 2014)

ooooo might need the josie maran set. I've been wanting to try the eyeshadow and mascara, and I'm almost out of the illuminator from last year's holiday set. I like this one MUCH better than last years.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

*SEPHORA FAVORITES Skin Wonderland - $56*

- 2 x Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Pure Retinol Express Smoothing Eye Mask Sheets 

- 0.5 oz Kate Somerville ExfoliKate® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment 
- 0.34 oz Nude Skincare ProGenius™ Treatment Oil 
- 0.2 oz Amorepacific Treatment Enzyme Peel 
- 2.5 oz L'Occitane Cleansing And Softening Shower Oil With Almond Oil 
- 2.5 oz Caudalie Hand And Nail Cream 
- 0.15 oz Josie Maran Argan Infinity Cream Intensive Creamy Oil 
- 0.5 oz Jurlique Rosewater Balancing Mist 
- 1 oz Clarins Tonic Body Treatment Oil 
- 0.9 oz Lavanila Laboratories The Healthy Deodorant in Pure Vanilla 
- 0.5 oz Ole Henriksen Lemon Strip Flash Peel

http://www.sephora.com/skin-wonderland-P389001?icid2=gifts_landingpage_skugrid_P389001_image











SEPHORA FAVORITES Cleansing Ritual To Go - $20
- 1.7 oz Origins Modern Friction™ Nature's Gentle Dermabrasion 
- 1 oz Boscia Tsubaki Cleansing Oil-Gel 
- 1 oz First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser 
- 3 Dr. Dennis Gross Step 1 Alpha Beta® Peel Surface Refiner Peels 
- 3 Dr. Dennis Gross Step 2 Alpha Beta® Peel Deeper Treatment Peels

http://www.sephora.com/cleansing-ritual-to-go-P389040?skuId=1627157






SEPHORA FAVORITES Beauty Unmasked - $29
- 1.7 oz Origins Clear Improvement™ Active Charcoal Mask To Clear Pores 
- 1 oz Boscia Luminizing Black Mask 
- 0.5 oz Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber Gel Mask 
- 0.5 oz Glamglow Thirstymud™ Hydrating Treatment

http://www.sephora.com/beauty-unmasked-P389039?skuId=1636901






SEPHORA FAVORITES Dare to Oil - $32
- 0.5 oz Ole Henriksen Pure Truth™ Youth Activating Oil 
- 0.5 oz Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil Light 
- 0.23 oz Algenist Advanced Anti-Aging Repair Oil 
- 0.23 oz Tarte™ Maracuja Oil

http://www.sephora.com/dare-to-oil-P389038?skuId=1636919


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh em gee, guys! I am hyperventilating over here as I swatch the UD Full Frontal collection! I need full sizes of Illicit and Crush stat! They are sooooo pretty!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Oh em gee, guys! I am hyperventilating over here as I swatch the UD Full Frontal collection! I need full sizes of Illicit and Crush stat! They are sooooo pretty!


I love those colors!  I'm actually debating buying another set.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I love those colors!  I'm actually debating buying another set.


Me too! And imagine my surprise when I realized one of the lipsticks was in the color gash, which I've been wanting forever!


----------



## saku (Sep 18, 2014)

where's the benebalm set???? i want!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 18, 2014)

I have no self control.  I just ordered the UD lippy set.  I was going to hold off for while because my husband was hit on his motorcycle last weekend by a guy who isn't insured and money will be tight for awhile.  But I just couldn't wait!  I did use my birthday code for the free 24/7 liner so that makes me feel a little less guilty :blush: I mean I got something for free so that makes it ok!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I have no self control.  I just ordered the UD lippy set.  I was going to hold off for while because my husband was hit on his motorcycle last weekend by a guy who isn't insured and money will be tight for awhile.  But I just couldn't wait!  I did use my birthday code for the free 24/7 liner so that makes me feel a little less guilty :blush: I mean I got something for free so that makes it ok!


I hope that your husband is okay! Happy (early or late) birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which shade did you get the liner in?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

Too Faced's Sugar and Spice - $39 (ULTA EXCLUSIVE)






PIC is from vampyvarnish - [SIZE=14.6666669845581px]She also has swatches on her blog![/SIZE]

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/faced-pretty-girls-made-sugar-spice-holiday-2014

I'm not happy with this one so I'll be sticking w/ the Sephora exclusive "Everthing Nice Set" for $56


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Too Faced's Sugar and Spice - $39 (ULTA EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, this palette looks so... undewhelming!! I'm so glad I got the Everything Nice Set... it just got delivered, I'll take some high res photos and upload some swatches for you guys today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I hope that your husband is okay! Happy (early or late) birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which shade did you get the liner in?


Thank you!  My hubby will be fine, lots of road rash but he fared better than the bike.  I decided to get Desperation, I love gray/taupe shades and realized I don't have any that are matte.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 18, 2014)

That Sugar &amp; Spice palette really does look pretty uninspired.....


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Oh my god, this palette looks so... undewhelming!! I'm so glad I got the Everything Nice Set... it just got delivered, I'll take some high res photos and upload some swatches for you guys today


I got the Everything Nice set too and I definitely agree that the Sugar and Spice set is sooo underwhelming even though it only costs $39 (last year's set even looks better than this!!!)



Bikerchic said:


> Thank you!  My hubby will be fine, lots of road rash but he fared better than the bike.  I decided to get Desperation, I love gray/taupe shades and realized I don't have any that are matte.


Desperation is one of my favorites - ESPECIALLY as a base! Yay for free gifts :]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

When I was about 15, Too Faced was my go-to brand but now I just find the stuff cheesy and uninspired. I will admit that they make some great products but nothing about the brand invites me in.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I got the Everything Nice set too and I definitely agree that the Sugar and Spice set is sooo underwhelming even though it only costs $39 (last year's set even looks better than this!!!)
> 
> Desperation is one of my favorites - ESPECIALLY as a base! Yay for free gifts :]
> 
> ...


I ABSOLUTELY love desperation! Best eyeliner color ever in my opinion, and I think it will look incredible with DTF from Vice 3.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> When I was about 15, Too Faced was my go-to brand but now I just find the stuff cheesy and uninspired. I will admit that they make some great products but nothing about the brand invites me in.


I used to love Too Faced as well, but now the only products I like are the La Creme lipsticks and Better Than Sex Mascara.  I haven't been tempted by any of their palettes in a very long time. 

And I'm happy to hear I made a good liner choice!  I have about 20 of UD's 24/7 liners but my collection is seriously lacking in matte shades.  Desperation looks so pretty.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Too Faced's Sugar and Spice - $39 (ULTA EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I actually really like it, I just don't need it. I love that the newer palettes have had mirrors in them! My old Boudire Eyes palette just has a dumb pamphlet.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I used to love Too Faced as well, but now the only products I like are the La Creme lipsticks and Better Than Sex Mascara.  I haven't been tempted by any of their palettes in a very long time.
> 
> And I'm happy to hear I made a good liner choice!  I have about 20 of UD's 24/7 liners but my collection is seriously lacking in matte shades.  Desperation looks so pretty.  I can't wait to get it.


mhmmm their la creme lipsticks and better than sex mascara are my faves too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KellyKaye said:


> I ABSOLUTELY love desperation! Best eyeliner color ever in my opinion, and I think it will look incredible with DTF from Vice 3.


love your new profile pic!



Lolo22 said:


> Lol I actually really like it, I just don't need it. I love that the newer palettes have had mirrors in them! My old Boudire Eyes palette just has a dumb pamphlet.


Yeah, I guess that $39 isn't bad for this palette considering their permanent eyeshadow palettes only have 9 shades in them.. the packaging is pretty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Lol I actually really like it, I just don't need it. I love that the newer palettes have had mirrors in them! My old Boudire Eyes palette just has a dumb pamphlet.


I like it, don't get me wrong, it's just that it doesn't have that holiday pizzazz I'm looking for in the set. I think Joy to the Girls from last year was a more successful color selection because it gave you more choices.

Would I love Sugar &amp; Spice if it was gifted to me? ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTELY!!! I'm just not running out to buy it myself, because this is one of those things I could see ending up on their 50% off website sale mid year 2015 (that's how I got the original Joy to the Girls and Be Merry &amp; Be Bright sets)

It's hard to come out with all neutral palettes nowadays, I just feel like my collection is soooo saturated with them .. I mean just off the top of my head: Smashbox Full Exposure, Naked 1-3, Lorac Pro, Chocolate Bar palette, Naked Basics, UD Pulp FIction.... at the end of the day, that's a whole lotta neutral, lol &gt;.&lt; I can't justify getting more


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

I really like too faced shadows and bronzer, but I'm swimming in shadow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> mhmmm their la creme lipsticks and better than sex mascara are my faves too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> love your new profile pic!
> 
> Yeah, I guess that $39 isn't bad for this palette considering their permanent eyeshadow palettes only have 9 shades in them.. the packaging is pretty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I specifically changed it to that one because I was excited to show off UD Lady Flower.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Oh my god, this palette looks so... undewhelming!! I'm so glad I got the Everything Nice Set... it just got delivered, I'll take some high res photos and upload some swatches for you guys today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES!  I can't wait to see your swatches. Thank you!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thank you! I specifically changed it to that one because I was excited to show off UD Lady Flower.


I'm so jealous D; My Urban Decay order shipped out on the 15th but the tracking isn't working so I'm gonna call them tomorrow to just cancel it since I ended up ordering the stuff off of Sephora plus the Too Faced set =( I have the WORST luck ever so I've just been using the Urban Decay lipsticks that I already have (69, Anarchy, Catfight, Jilted, and Venom)..

Here's Anarchy:




I doubt that my stuff will come before my weekend trip getaway =/ and I start school next week ._.


----------



## saku (Sep 18, 2014)

i also LOVE ladyflower! that's what i have on right now. i love the set and the color selections - just wish that the minis are bigger lol. the lip liner looks promising!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> That sweet, sweet, foolish man.


I know right?!  He did not know what he was getting himself into.  When he saw visions of makeup dancing in my head and dollar bills in my eyes, he retracted and stated I could spend $200 and anything over I have to pay for myself!  Still super generous but i have to try and maximize my discounts, coupons etc to get the most value!



lethalglam said:


> @@lovepink don't DEBATE the Too Faced palettes, omg just get!!! I literally have everything from last year (and let's face it, this year is just a total repeat for all the makeup lines, haha) and the ONLY thing I use is the Too Faced stuff, the color selection is amazing in their holiday palettes (I don't own any of their regular sets because they don't even do it for me). Too Faced is a company that really excels in their holiday sets, IMO and you get an awesome value, they just throw in so much stuff for such a great value.


I have the Joy to the Girls from last year and I do not think I have used it!  I really like the Everything Nice set even though I will not use the blush or bronzer and it seems there are no good way to extract them with out ripping the palette in half!


----------



## saku (Sep 18, 2014)

i got the giant too faced palette from last year, and ended up selling it on ebay. just didn't find much use for it when i already have 342934230958 eyeshadows!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> YES!  I can't wait to see your swatches. Thank you!


Yesss I finally got everything together!! Success!! Lol I'm posting the swatches on here before I write my blog post on it...  Enjoy

Blushes &amp; Bronzer &amp; Highlighter







Eyeshadows Row 1




Eyeshadows Row 2




Eyeshadows Row 3




Eyeshadows Row 4


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Yesss I finally got everything together!! Success!! Lol I'm posting the swatches on here before I write my blog post on it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy


I love that last row of shadows.  Is pigmentation good?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Yesss I finally got everything together!! Success!! Lol I'm posting the swatches on here before I write my blog post on it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy
> 
> Blushes &amp; Bronzer &amp; Highlighter
> 
> ...


So pretty!  You are definitely making me lean towards getting this!  Yay for enabling!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Must... Resist... More eyeshadow...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Must... Resist... More eyeshadow...


This is how I feel about the give me more lip set ... Can't believe I've held out so long


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

@ Blasphemy! There Is always room for more lippies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*seriously auto correct, just stop!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I love that last row of shadows.  Is pigmentation good?


It is very good for Totally Fetch, Live It Up and Too Glam

Head Over Heels is extremely packed with glitter (it's the only one in the palette with this much) and Chocolate Moon appears black but requires layering to achieve opacity.

I would say that my favorite by far is the duochrome Girly from Row 3... it's basically a green shade that shifts burnt orange-brown - it's absolutely breathtaking in person!!

There's also like 7 mattes in this palette, that's pretty impressive I think - none of them are chalky



lovepink said:


> So pretty!  You are definitely making me lean towards getting this!  Yay for enabling!


Haha I think this is a wonderful set, especially for the value... the La Belle Carousel had a couple more misses for me in terms of shades and this palette has a better selection I think.



sarap said:


> Must... Resist... More eyeshadow...


LOL That's the one thing I CANNOT and WILL not resist... remember... powder makeup always lasts way longer than anything else, it won't expire as fast as creams and lipsticks, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Justification achieved!!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Must... Resist... More eyeshadow...


I forgot to add... BONUS JONAS you waft chocolate when you open the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yet ANOTHER reason it's awesome


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 18, 2014)

So relieved I'm not even the least bit tempted by the Too Faces sets or skin/haircare sets. As it is, though, I've still got 5 different lip sets on my wishlist. At least I use those up the quickest...? :0 Haha, I'll have to do project pan 5 times over after Christmas if I get my way.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Yesss I finally got everything together!! Success!! Lol I'm posting the swatches on here before I write my blog post on it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy


The swatches are so helpful!  Thanks.  I want this for sure!  Question, if you would be so kind to answer: Where is the palette made?  I'm trying not to buy cosmetics made in China.


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> It is very good for Totally Fetch, Live It Up and Too Glam
> 
> Head Over Heels is extremely packed with glitter (it's the only one in the palette with this much) and Chocolate Moon appears black but requires layering to achieve opacity.
> 
> ...


I think you may have just sold me on this palette.  I kind of like glittery shadows, so I really don't mind having one in there.  I just need to remember not to use all the glittery stuff in one day, mattes help with that!

I pretty much want all of the eyeshadow for Christmas. . .


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> The swatches are so helpful!  Thanks.  I want this for sure!  Question, if you would be so kind to answer: Where is the palette made?  I'm trying not to buy cosmetics made in China.


Thanks!!! Yeah it's definitely no problem, feel free to ask me anything...

On the back it says:

"Bulk made in USA, assembled in Dominican Republic, Brushes Made in China"

so I guess I take that to mean the makeup itself was made in the USA?



megan27ist said:


> I think you may have just sold me on this palette.  I kind of like glittery shadows, so I really don't mind having one in there.  I just need to remember not to use all the glittery stuff in one day, mattes help with that!
> 
> I pretty much want all of the eyeshadow for Christmas. . .


Haha I just posted a full review on my blog of like literally every shade, I think there's only 3-4 that I would consider "meh", everything else is really good quality, on par with the Chocolate Bar palette and their makeup as of late. I don't think you would be disappointed with this set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I REALLY love the highlight shade "Inner Light" that they have in the set too, it gives such an ethereal glow to your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2014)

@@lethalglam i caaan't waaait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the swatches!! I just came home from eating sushi with my boyfriend and there's a rule that I can't open up any "makeup related" stuff when we're out eating D; haha


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> @@lethalglam i caaan't waaait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the swatches!! I just came home from eating sushi with my boyfriend and there's a rule that I can't open up any "makeup related" stuff when we're out eating D; haha


Hahaha my husband just makes fun of me and rolls his eyes, but he can't stop me!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's ok, he's that way about Magic: The Gathering, as long as I put up with his obsession, he puts up with mineeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Sep 18, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> @@lethalglam i caaan't waaait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the swatches!! I just came home from eating sushi with my boyfriend and there's a rule that I can't open up any "makeup related" stuff when we're out eating D; haha


lol, I think my husband is about to impose this rule too.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 19, 2014)

Elena K said:


> lol, I think my husband is about to impose this rule too.


I think that it's totally reasonable considering there's a certain time for certain things.. I would rather talk about other things with him like how was his day with work and other important stuff.

Not to mention, MUT email notifications are dangerous since I just want to check it asap (especially when it says that people are posting in the Holiday Sets forum) but boyfriend &gt; makeup. haha


----------



## Elena K (Sep 19, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I think that it's totally reasonable considering there's a certain time for certain things.. I would rather talk about other things with him like how was his day with work and other important stuff.
> 
> Not to mention, MUT email notifications are dangerous since I just want to check it asap (especially when it says that people are posting in the Holiday Sets forum) but boyfriend &gt; makeup. haha


I agree, our relationships are more important than pretties. Even pretty holiday pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Heads up ladies!  @@Shalott just posted in Sephora thread:

"The Ambient Lighting Blush Palette is now available for purchase on Sephora for VIB Rouge. Sorry, this should probably go in the Rouge thread, but it is a little dead there."

If anyone isnt rouge and needs one ordered let me know!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Heads up ladies!  @@Shalott just posted in Sephora thread:
> 
> "The Ambient Lighting Blush Palette is now available for purchase on Sephora for VIB Rouge. Sorry, this should probably go in the Rouge thread, but it is a little dead there."
> 
> If anyone isnt rouge and needs one ordered let me know!


Thank you for cross-posting this, it completely slipped my mind! I'm trying to remember where people are talking about what and it's... :blink:   LOL


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Thank you for cross-posting this, it completely slipped my mind! I'm trying to remember where people are talking about what and it's... :blink:   LOL


Haha no worries.  I can't remember who hangs out in which threads so I wanted to make sure ladies in this thread knew and that you got credit.  Happy this is one makeup item I have no interest in purchasing! lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 19, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I agree, our relationships are more important than pretties. Even pretty holiday pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES! EXACTLY! Even with all the pretty Holiday sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great minds thinks alike!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 19, 2014)

Snapped up the blush palette. I actually have a feeling I won't love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I don't want to chance it selling out.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Snapped up the blush palette. I actually have a feeling I won't love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I don't want to chance it selling out.


I bought it and then immediately regretted it... *sigh* Hopefully they'll see my e-mail in time to cancel it, otherwise I will have to decide if I want to return it or not. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I get it, though, chances are good I will keep it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 19, 2014)

I got the blush palette too but I'm feeling MEH about it ~.~


----------



## LindaD (Sep 19, 2014)

There's nothing on the page saying that it's a limited edition, so I'm guessing it will be a permanent item like their lighting powders palette. (That being said, I totally bought it once the notice hit my e-mail.)


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

The product description says LE but depending on how popular I think they'll bring it back. I'm just not sure it will work for me, but I've been wanting to try the brand's powders and blushes for awhile so I grabbed it.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 19, 2014)

For those getting the hourglass blush palette, I am excited to hear your reviews.  I have had the hourglass powder in Dim light for less than a week and I am struggling with it.  Not sure what its doing for me.  I am waiting for the compliments that everyone reports getting.  I want the one where I hear I look 10 years younger. LOL!  Maybe I just need to get out more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I went with a tarte blush recently but, would definitely splurge for this if you gals love it! Just looking for that push.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 19, 2014)

I have more blush than I could use in the next 20 years if I were to wear it every single day. Blush isn't even a product I wear daily yet I jumped and purchased the Hourglass Blush Pallet the moment it became available. It looks so good I couldn't resist it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

The Too Faced La Belle Carousel, as well as the Beauty Wishes &amp; Sweet Kisses, Melted Kisses and Under The Mistletoe sets are now up on TooFaced.com. I jumped on the Under The Mistletoe, because the swatches I saw were simply gorg, but I think some of you were interested in the Melted Kisses set? It looks super cute! I am guessing the colors are Melted Nude, Peony, Violet and Fuschia, but I could be wrong.

If you decide to order from Too Faced's site, use code LOVIN for free Glow to Go set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AFAIK, there are no free shipping or discount codes right now.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought the Melteds and the Carousel a few weeks ago and I looove the carousel but might take the melted set back, just not enough wearable colors for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually passed on the Mistletoe set when I bought the other two, but I might get it if I take back the other. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I bought the Melteds and the Carousel a few weeks ago and I looove the carousel but might take the melted set back, just not enough wearable colors for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually passed on the Mistletoe set when I bought the other two, but I might get it if I take back the other. Thanks for the head's up!


Yeah, the Melted set I am passing on because both of the bright colors I have 101 dupes for. But Under the Mistletoe looks good! For those who haven't seen it yet, It's not new shades, but it is shimmering versions of Naked Dolly, Marshmallow Bunny and Spice Spice Baby. I seriously encourage folks who like the La Creme formula to check out the swatches of these. I think they look sooooooo pretty!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha, I want that blush palette soooo bad. However no money to pay for it right now.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 19, 2014)

I was 100% set on getting the blush palette....but now that it's here I'm hesitating. I do NOT need more blush and it just doesn't seem that exciting? I agree they'll likely make it permanant so I feel like I should just wait until I use up some of my current blushes before I buy it.....I mean it's 60 dollars.....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 19, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Snapped up the blush palette. I actually have a feeling I won't love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I don't want to chance it selling out.


me too  had to try it.


----------



## saku (Sep 19, 2014)

passing on all the too faced stuff. i'm very glad that i got 3 lipsticks for $8 each during their sale. i love all the colors i got: cinnamon kiss, fuchsia shock, and a berry one. still can't believe how good of a deal that was!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 19, 2014)

saku said:


> passing on all the too faced stuff. i'm very glad that i got 3 lipsticks for $8 each during their sale. i love all the colors i got: cinnamon kiss, fuchsia shock, and a berry one. still can't believe how good of a deal that was!


 I got them too they are awesome


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 19, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> For those getting the hourglass blush palette, I am excited to hear your reviews.  I have had the hourglass powder in Dim light for less than a week and I am struggling with it.  Not sure what its doing for me.  I am waiting for the compliments that everyone reports getting.  I want the one where I hear I look 10 years younger. LOL!  Maybe I just need to get out more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I went with a tarte blush recently but, would definitely splurge for this if you gals love it! Just looking for that push.


I own Dim Light as well, and I really like it!  I tap my Real Techniques powder brush into the pan and gently press the powder into my skin, rather than brushing it on.  Dim Light gives me a candlelit glow, (sheesh, that sounds so cheesy, yet it's true!) with no matte qualities to it.  I find that a dense powder brush works best for the product!  I even use a coarser Target brand powder brush, and that works well too. I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 19, 2014)

saku said:


> passing on all the too faced stuff. i'm very glad that i got 3 lipsticks for $8 each during their sale. i love all the colors i got: cinnamon kiss, fuchsia shock, and a berry one. still can't believe how good of a deal that was!


I got Cinnamon kiss from that sale and I LOVE it.  What a beautiful fall color.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 19, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Thanks!!! Yeah it's definitely no problem, feel free to ask me anything...
> 
> On the back it says:
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding!  I want this palette because of the variety of GOLD shades.  I was probably the only person who wasn't upset that Urban Decay put Half-Baked in Naked 1 and 2!  Ha ha!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2014)

BRB GOING TO THE STORE AFTER WORK TO PICK UP THE GIVE ME MORE LIP SET.

SO HAPPY

found a card with store credit money on it! what what!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm bored by this years Too Faced line up. I might get the Melted set if I don't buy too many other lip sets. I'm planning on getting both Bite sets I've seen, a couple Fresh sets, always get a Tarte Lipsurgence set, and am considering Give Me More Lip. I would love a NARS set with the new Audacious Lipsticks.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2014)

SnowLeopard said:


> I'm bored by this years Too Faced line up. I might get the Melted set if I don't buy too many other lip sets. I'm planning on getting both Bite sets I've seen, a couple Fresh sets, always get a Tarte Lipsurgence set, and am considering Give Me More Lip. I would love a NARS set with the new Audacious Lipsticks.


Can you point me in the direction of the Bite lip set for holiday 2014? I can't seem to find what everyone is mentioning!


----------



## avarier (Sep 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the Bite lip set for holiday 2014? I can't seem to find what everyone is mentioning!


I don't see it either


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the Bite lip set for holiday 2014? I can't seem to find what everyone is mentioning!


I don't know if it's up for sale yet, but there's pictures in the link that was posted a few pages back. 

Let me see if i can find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 19, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Just found this which has pictures of a lot of the christmas sets. It also shows the bite lip set
> 
> http://bfanyc.com/people/sephora-holiday-event-2014-mosphere


@


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally got my Urban Decay Full Frontal Lipstick Stash today!  So excited to play!

It was an epic mail day: DSW, WM beauty box, UD order, Iphone 6!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

WoW that is a good mail day! #jealous


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I finally got my Urban Decay Full Frontal Lipstick Stash today!  So excited to play!
> 
> It was an epic mail day: DSW, WM beauty box, UD order, Iphone 6!


I had one of those epic mail days on Wednesday. UD, Ulta, VS, Urban Outfitters and Sephora... Today I got a new pair of UGG boots that are incredible!!! And to make it even better I got them at an amazing price! If y'all have never shopped on 6pm.com for shoes, you are missing out!

P.S. Want to roll around in our boxes together? lol


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2014)

@@lovepink

Totally amazing mail day

I love the new OS but I might wait on the new phone, I want the watch! I might totally change my mind about the phone when I see it in person though.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@lovepink
> 
> Totally amazing mail day
> 
> I love the new OS but I might wait on the new phone, I want the watch! I might totally change my mind about the phone when I see it in person though.


I still have a regular 5 so I had to update lol.  I want the watch too!  I got the 6, my husband got the plus!  I will send you pics, the difference between the 5s and plus is comical!  I was even shocked at the size difference between 5 and 6!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I don't know if it's really a "holiday" set per se, but I like that Clinique Black Honey set that is on Sephora's site! I've never tried the Black Honey lipstick, but I want to....so that is going on my list of new(?) sets that I want to get.


I got that set last year and I love it. Black honey is one of my HG lipsticks.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I still have a regular 5 so I had to update lol. I want the watch too! I got the 6, my husband got the plus! I will send you pics, the difference between the 5s and plus is comical! I was even shocked at the size difference between 5 and 6!


That's the reason my husband didn't preorder. He doesn't want to hold it and think it's too big.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

My Give Me More Lip is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!  Can't wait to play.

Going to hold off on Too Faced.  I have their A La Mode palette and Cat eyes (from recently and Chocolate bar and a few others).  If it goes on sale after the holidays and is still available I will consider it fate and buy it then!

I really want the KVD lippie set to come out!  I love the studded lipstick I have and a whole baby set?  Squee!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

The studded lip set is the only thing holding me back from the give me more lip. I wanted the KVD set last year and held off and regretted it so I really want the studded set this year.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The studded lip set is the only thing holding me back from the give me more lip. I wanted the KVD set last year and held off and regretted it so I really want the studded set this year.


Word.  I stalk Sephora every day looking for it.  I am so scared it will sell out and then I will be a sad panda.


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hourglass palette is OUT OF STOCK now ? I cannot believe it !


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @ - I felt the same way with regards to last years palette - was gutted that they never restocked it!  But not even slightly interested in this years...at least that keeps my on my low buy lol
> 
> So far - I'm only lusting after ONE set...
> 
> ...


Oh no! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My Give Me More Lip is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!  Can't wait to play.
> 
> Going to hold off on Too Faced.  I have their A La Mode palette and Cat eyes (from recently and Chocolate bar and a few others).  If it goes on sale after the holidays and is still available I will consider it fate and buy it then!
> 
> I really want the KVD lippie set to come out!  I love the studded lipstick I have and a whole baby set?  Squee!


AHHH I can't believe you're holding off on Too Faced!! I'm shocked!! lol

I don't know if anyone really cares but I did a look today and all of the colors I used performed SO well... I think it has like really good color synergy, all these colors play really well off of each other. I'm usually hard pressed to do a whole look from a palette, I mostly pull in other colors (ie. mattes or warm shades) from other places. 

I literally used all the following colors:

Turtle Dove - highlight shade

Dream On - base crease transition shade

After Hours - all over lid

Kindness is Free - above crease to warm it up

Be You - crease

Secret Lovers - outer corner

Too Glam - inn 1/3rd bottom lash line

Head Over Heels - outer 2/3rd bottom lash line

Chocolate Moon - over black eyeliner to smoke it out a bit and put glitter on


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 19, 2014)

Not getting my UD Lash Stash until Monday, when I'll already be on my vacation. This is silly- if it was in NM on Wednesdsy there's no reason it should have taken this long. I really wish I hadn't panicked and had just gotten it from Sephora with my 2-day mail.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I have no self control.  I just ordered the UD lippy set.  I was going to hold off for while because my husband was hit on his motorcycle last weekend by a guy who isn't insured and money will be tight for awhile.  But I just couldn't wait!  I did use my birthday code for the free 24/7 liner so that makes me feel a little less guilty :blush: I mean I got something for free so that makes it ok!


Sorry to hear that hope your hubby is ok.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2014)

Boom. Got it. Underwhelmed by the pinks and especially the nudes (one of them perfectly blended into my skin) but that's OK since I don't love those anyway. The SA was pretty annoyed with me. Whatever dude.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

That was the full size smashbox for me last year. SUPER disappointing that one of the full size ones I could use as a concealer,lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2014)

I love so many of the colors though. TEMPTRESS!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Boom. Got it. Underwhelmed by the pinks and especially the nudes (one of them perfectly blended into my skin) but that's OK since I don't love those anyway. The SA was pretty annoyed with me. Whatever dude.


Thanks for the swatches, I was debating that set and now I know I don't want it, lol. I find that a lot of those "deluxe sample" sets are just going to be things I won't even use because, if I like it, I'll try not to use it up cuz it's small, and if I don't like it, it's just more junk to pile up with my subscription box samples lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> Thanks for the swatches, I was debating that set and now I know I don't want it, lol. I find that a lot of those "deluxe sample" sets are just going to be things I won't even use because, if I like it, I'll try not to use it up cuz it's small, and if I don't like it, it's just more junk to pile up with my subscription box samples lol


I'm glad I picked it up but I think I'm going to stare at my arm (and the box) lovingly until I decide how much I want to keep it/if my plan to split it up with another MUTer comes through. I'm mostly surprised about how light the pinks look! And, as much as I don't need more reds I probably won't wear - I'm really happy with the reds in this set!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm glad I picked it up but I think I'm going to stare at my arm (and the box) lovingly until I decide how much I want to keep it/if my plan to split it up with another MUTer comes through. I'm mostly surprised about how light the pinks look! And, as much as I don't need more reds I probably won't wear - I'm really happy with the reds in this set!


Haha that's my problem... I can never find the right shades of pinks and nudes, reds look good on me but I have drawers full of reds I don't even wear because it's either too bright for daytime or doesn't go with my eyeshadow that day, ughhh lol. I got the Hautelook lip bag that was chock full of reds and I think I've maybe used one of them once... which makes me sad, so I really need to stay away from reds. I think my favorite nudes/pinks are from the NYX soft matte lip creams, they have a really nice color selection, especially online.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 19, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Boom. Got it. Underwhelmed by the pinks and especially the nudes (one of them perfectly blended into my skin) but that's OK since I don't love those anyway. The SA was pretty annoyed with me. Whatever dude.


@[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]usofjessamerica - [/SIZE]Thanks for sharing this! I'm tempted to get this set, but there are a few colors that would never work for me. sigh


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2014)

Elena K said:


> @*usofjessamerica - *Thanks for sharing this! I'm tempted to get this set, but there are a few colors that would never work for me. sigh


I like to justify it by breaking it up for Christmas presents or Secret Santa  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok this weekend I am on a mission.  I see that the Too Faced Everything Nice has a shadow called Totally Fetch.  This is also in the Pretty Rebel Palette.  Since I have several Too Faced palettes I think I may have most of these shadow!

Yay for freeing up more room in the makeup budget!

Was also able to talk my self out of the melted set since I have Peony and am getting the fushia one in the Sephora Give me more lip.

If only more stores/brands would release collections right now!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> That was the full size smashbox for me last year. SUPER disappointing that one of the full size ones I could use as a concealer,lol.


Was it the Smashbox in Nylon Nude?  That was my favorite from last years set   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wear it every time I go out at night.  My friends and I call it my Vegas club lipstick  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, that's the one. It completely made my lips disappear lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The Too Faced La Belle Carousel, as well as the Beauty Wishes &amp; Sweet Kisses, Melted Kisses and Under The Mistletoe sets are now up on TooFaced.com. I jumped on the Under The Mistletoe, because the swatches I saw were simply gorg, but I think some of you were interested in the Melted Kisses set? It looks super cute! I am guessing the colors are Melted Nude, Peony, Violet and Fuschia, but I could be wrong.
> 
> If you decide to order from Too Faced's site, use code LOVIN for free Glow to Go set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AFAIK, there are no free shipping or discount codes right now.


+ 4% cash back on ebates


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 20, 2014)

So, I think the Give Me More Lip Set is going back. What's funny is that the nudes are the only colors that really work for me, even the pinks are a little too much. The reds are pretty, but I already have more reds than I'll ever use. Alas, this also happened with the last Give Me More Lip set, but as soon as this new one went live all reason and logic dissipated and all I could think was "Pretty colors!" Oh well, I guess this leaves more for me to get later! I still think this is a killer set for whoever could get a use out of the majority of colors (or if you're doing a trade), but that person is not me.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 20, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, I think the Give Me More Lip Set is going back. What's funny is that the nudes are the only colors that really work for me, even the pinks are a little too much. The reds are pretty, but I already have more reds than I'll ever use. Alas, this also happened with the last Give Me More Lip set, but as soon as this new one went live all reason and logic dissipated and all I could think was "Pretty colors!" Oh well, I guess this leaves more for me to get later! I still think this is a killer set for whoever could get a use out of the majority of colors (or if you're doing a trade), but that person is not me.


I agree, I wanted this set so bad until I realized most of the colors are to dark and they all seem to be a similar shade.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 20, 2014)

@@coffeecardigan - Thank you!  I have been wondering if I am picking up much product on my brush.  I don't see any on my brush.  So, I keep going at it in hopes to see more.   I will play with it some more.  Thanks for responding. I will take the cheesy glow!  That is what I am after too.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 20, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The studded lip set is the only thing holding me back from the give me more lip. I wanted the KVD set last year and held off and regretted it so I really want the studded set this year.





lovepink said:


> Word.  I stalk Sephora every day looking for it.  I am so scared it will sell out and then I will be a sad panda.


Omg, I'm a studded lip set stalker too!!! Any guesses on its release? Will it only be available to vib first? I'm only a BI.


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 20, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Omg, I'm a studded lip set stalker too!!! Any guesses on its release? Will it only be available to vib first? I'm only a BI.


this is also the only set I want so far...I'll wait to see if bite releases a larger set too.


----------



## saku (Sep 20, 2014)

i'm kinda relieved that the hourglass palette is sold out for now. i know it'll come back, and i'll get it then. just can't spend anymore for a while..


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 20, 2014)

Picked up the Melted Kissese set from Toofaced.com. Don't forget to go through ebates guys!


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 20, 2014)

Tarte's Holiday stuff is up! Including a set of 4 blushes and a blush/bronzer/highlighter contour kit that I know most of you would like! 

Link: http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-collection-2014


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 20, 2014)

I just found out I'll be getting some extra $$ next week. Most of it is going towards paying off bills and buying a new couch, but I think I'll treat myself to a pretty large Sephora order with some of what's left over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, seriously obsessed with Ladyflower from the UD lipstick set. I almost bought one off of eBay, but I'm thinking I might just buy a whole other set. I can always swap/sell the ones I don't want dupes of!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 20, 2014)

I received my Urban Decay lipstick set. I actually like it more in person than from the pictures on the website. I tend to shy away from bright colors but I like a lot of these. Liar (the nude) is my favorite but I'm a fan of the pinks too. The only ones I'm not sure about are Gash and 69 but it's still worth it for me. Happy happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok so I learned I never need to buy Too Faced again.  I have a lot of palettes from them and who knows how many of those shades are duplicated.  I was too sad to check.

But I did find the following colors from the Too Faced Everything Nice set are in other palettes:

1. Paper Roses-Too Faced Country Palette

2. Heaven-Too Faced Neutral Eye

3. Honey Pot-Too Faced Neutral Eye

4. Girly-Too Faced Pretty Rebel

5. Totally Fetch-Too Faced Pretty rebel

I am also pretty sure some of them are colors I owe but different names.  I am going to go to Sephora later today and see if I can swatch the palette and compare with the palettes I have to see what colors are dupes.

I get lured in by pretty packaging and ooh shiny but this exercise has showed me I need to compare palettes from the same brand before purchasing!

Oh and I saw Melted Kisses set is on Sephora.  Come on KVD studded lippies set!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok so I learned I never need to buy Too Faced again.  I have a lot of palettes from them and who knows how many of those shades are duplicated.  I was too sad to check.
> 
> But I did find the following colors from the Too Faced Everything Nice set are in other palettes:
> 
> ...


Too Faced is known for reusing colors and changing the names, or just flat out using the same colors over and over again... one of the reasons I don't buy many of their palettes.I actually passed on A Few of My Favorite Things last year, which is probably a good thing considering!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 20, 2014)

I stopped by Sephora today (yes, sephora on a saturday!) to touch the Full Frontal set and make sure I will use it all. I couldn't find it anywhere and so I asked 2 sa's if they had it in stock...

1. Neither of them had a clue what I was talking about 

2. They both then misinformed me that it was a UD exclusive and I could only get on UD.com

3. Both didn't bat an eye when I said "It is on Sephora online" 

This is why I only go in to swatch....


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! Sephora loaded the rest of the Too Faced set, including Melted Kisses onto their site! Now we can order and get the Sephora points. I am waiting for Tarte and Kat Von D to load their holiday items so I can make my final decision on what I am getting.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 20, 2014)

sarap said:


> I stopped by Sephora today (yes, sephora on a saturday!) to touch the Full Frontal set and make sure I will use it all. I couldn't find it anywhere and so I asked 2 sa's if they had it in stock...
> 
> 1. Neither of them had a clue what I was talking about
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your SA's were stupid, LOL, since I m pretty sure Sephora stores start receiving the holiday sets in a week or so - none that I've been to have anything resembling holiday yet, they're still full on pushing new lip and scent products. But at least the SA I had today knew what I was talking about when I told her I'd bought the Ambient Lighting Blush palette!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't care if someone isn't informed, that would be me without this website...but for the love of god, if you don't know something don't give the wrong info. "I haven't seen that yet" would totally suffice. 

I almost kissed another SA! She said "IF (!!) you have oily skin..." I put my face on today at 7am, and this was at 3pm!! This Dior primer is a HG for sure =)


----------



## noelleevee (Sep 20, 2014)

New member! Literally made an account because of this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been highly anticipating the kat von d holiday palette and think this might be it!

http://imgur.com/OYN7Niz


----------



## saku (Sep 20, 2014)

noelleevee said:


> New member! Literally made an account because of this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been highly anticipating the kat von d holiday palette and think this might be it!
> 
> http://imgur.com/OYN7Niz


oh cool! looks similar (but even prettier!) to last year's palette. i'm probably passing since i'm swimming in eyeshadows, and i ended up selling my last year's palette on ebay (as well as the giant too faced one). def getting the vice 3 palette tho.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 20, 2014)

@ Ladyflower is my favorite, too...so far. LOL I've been using a new one everyday (until today, I had a L'Oreal + Redbook Happy Hour House Party and they gave us all lipsticks, so that's what I used today) and that's my fave. I was pleasantly surprised by Liar...way more pink than nude, so I really love that one, too.

Illicit is a bust for me. My lips are kind of a darkish purple in some spots and then lighter in others, and I really need something more pigmented to even everything out. Even with Illicit not working for me, I am super happy that I got the set. The little lipsticks are too cute and I've liked 3/4 so far, so good purchase for me!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Too Faced is known for reusing colors and changing the names, or just flat out using the same colors over and over again... one of the reasons I don't buy many of their palettes.I actually passed on A Few of My Favorite Things last year, which is probably a good thing considering!


Good to know!  I never really used Too Faced before a year or two ago and I love the packaging and just assumed it was new…  Lesson learned!  I missed A Few of My Favorite things which is why I got Joy to the Girls instead.

Wondering when we will see more sets!  I went to my Sephora today and they had none!


----------



## Elena K (Sep 20, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I like to justify it by breaking it up for Christmas presents or Secret Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good idea! This set just moved a bit up on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 20, 2014)

saku said:


> oh cool! looks similar (but even prettier!) to last year's palette. i'm probably passing since i'm swimming in eyeshadows, and i ended up selling my last year's palette on ebay (as well as the giant too faced one). def getting the vice 3 palette tho.


Argh, I am definitely passing - looks like I will have the same problem with this year's palette that I did with last year's. Did anyone else think her Book of Shadows was just a big uncoordinated mix? Like, the packaging is to die for, but once you open it up, there is NO unity, and nothing seems to make sense! Last year had that ugly lime green that totally turned me off, and I see an ugly green here, too. (I am totally sorry if you love these greens, BTW. I bet they look amazing when you can pull them off, unfortunately, I can't.)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Argh, I am definitely passing - looks like I will have the same problem with this year's palette that I did with last year's. Did anyone else think her Book of Shadows was just a big uncoordinated mix? Like, the packaging is to die for, but once you open it up, there is NO unity, and nothing seems to make sense! Last year had that ugly lime green that totally turned me off, and I see an ugly green here, too. (I am totally sorry if you love these greens, BTW. I bet they look amazing when you can pull them off, unfortunately, I can't.)


I have to say that I agree with you.  I love Urban Decay, but the Vice palettes have never grabbed me.  I am getting the Too Faced "Everything Nice" set instead.  I can't get enough gold eyeshadow!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> Hi everyone! Sephora loaded the rest of the Too Faced set, including Melted Kisses onto their site! Now we can order and get the Sephora points. I am waiting for Tarte and Kat Von D to load their holiday items so I can make my final decision on what I am getting.


Thanks and Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2014)

noelleevee said:


> New member! Literally made an account because of this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been highly anticipating the kat von d holiday palette and think this might be it!
> 
> http://imgur.com/OYN7Niz


Welcome!


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 21, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> Hi everyone! Sephora loaded the rest of the Too Faced set, including Melted Kisses onto their site! Now we can order and get the Sephora points. I am waiting for Tarte and Kat Von D to load their holiday items so I can make my final decision on what I am getting.


Tarte has loaded them on their site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-collection-2014


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 21, 2014)

kiss &amp; belle 
deluxe LipSurgence™ lip set	 
tarte cosmeticskiss &amp; belle deluxe LipSurgence™ lip set

A curated collector’s set of tarte’s award-winning LipSurgence™ lip tints and lip glosses, all in charming, new limited-edition shades. Exclusive LipSurgence™ set includes:  • 4 deluxe LipSurgence™ lip tints: dreamy (cool raspberry), alluring (mauve), innocent (warm nude), dainty (pink)• 2 deluxe LipSurgence™ matte lip tints: eternal (pinky nude), fancy (plum berry)• 2 deluxe LipSurgence™ lip glosses: kiss (light pink), belle (raspberry) *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:599$34.00In Stock
5out of5based on1ratings
$34.00	 	 A curated collector’s set of tarte’s award-winning LipSurgence™ lip tints and lip glosses, all in charming, new limited-edition shades.

Exclusive LipSurgence™ set includes:  
• 4 deluxe LipSurgence™ lip tints: dreamy (cool raspberry), alluring (mauve), innocent (warm nude), dainty (pink)
• 2 deluxe LipSurgence™ matte lip tints: eternal (pinky nude), fancy (plum berry)
• 2 deluxe LipSurgence™ lip glosses: kiss (light pink), belle (raspberry)

 	chic to cheek 
deluxe Amazonian clay blush set
tarte cosmeticschic to cheek deluxe Amazonian clay blush set

An exclusive deluxe gift set featuring tarte’s award-winning, celebrity-favorite blushes in 4 limited-edition shades. Includes 4 deluxe, limited-edition blushes: • amour (candy pink)• classic (soft apricot pink)• prim (plum nude)• daydream (rosy pink)  *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:600$35.00In Stock
5out of5based on2ratings

 
$34.00 
 An exclusive deluxe gift set featuring tarte’s award-winning, celebrity-favorite blushes in 4 limited-edition shades.

Includes 4 deluxe, limited-edition blushes: 
• amour (candy pink)
• classic (soft apricot pink)
• prim (plum nude)
• daydream (rosy pink)


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 21, 2014)

tres chic park ave princess™ 
contour palette
tarte cosmeticstres chic park ave princess™ contour palette

A luxe, limited-edition palette of contouring essentials starring tarte’s iconic park ave princess™ matte bronzer!   The exclusive palette features: Amazonian clay matte waterproof bronzer in park ave princess™ Amazonian clay 12-hour blush in posh (pale pink) Amazonian clay highlighter in champagne gold *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:596$34.00In Stock
5out of5based on2ratings

  $34.00  
 
 A luxe, limited-edition palette of contouring essentials starring tarte’s iconic park ave princess™ matte bronzer!  

The exclusive palette features:


Amazonian clay matte waterproof bronzer in park ave princess™
Amazonian clay 12-hour blush in posh (pale pink)
Amazonian clay highlighter in champagne gold




sweet dreams 
best-sellers collection
tarte cosmeticssweet dreams best-sellers collection

A deluxe fantasy collection featuring tarte’s brightest in skincare and collector’s edition iconic cheek stain.This limited-edition set features: • deluxe maracuja C-brighter™ eye treatment• deluxe maracuja oil• deluxe cheek stain in dreamer (pinky nude) *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:597$19.00In Stock
0out of5based on0ratings

 
$19.00   
 
 A deluxe fantasy collection featuring tarte’s brightest in skincare and collector’s edition iconic cheek stain.

This limited-edition set features: 
• deluxe maracuja C-brighter™ eye treatment
• deluxe maracuja oil
• deluxe cheek stain in dreamer (pinky nude)




ladies who lash limited-edition picture perfect™ eyelash curler
tarte cosmeticsladies who lash limited-edition picture perfect™ eyelash curler

A limited-edition picture perfect™ eyelash curler draped in an opulent pearl design and perfectly paired with a deluxe best-selling lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara.   The limited-edition set features:• limited-edition pearl picture perfect™ eyelash curler• deluxe lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara  *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:595$19.00In Stock
0out of5based on0ratings

 
$19.00   
 
 A limited-edition picture perfect™ eyelash curler draped in an opulent pearl design and perfectly paired with a deluxe best-selling lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara.  

The limited-edition set features:
• limited-edition pearl picture perfect™ eyelash curler
• deluxe lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara




brushed with destiny 
set of 5 bamboo brushes &amp; makeup bag 
$44.00   
 
 A limited-edition, full size brush set and whimsical travel case ideal for any jet-setting journey.

The limited-edition set features:
• contourtionist™ bamboo cream blush &amp; contour brush
• the balancing act™ bamboo foundation brush 
• the buffer™ airbrush finish bamboo foundation brush
• double-ended bamboo eyeshadow brush
• undercover lover™ bamboo concealer brush
• limited-edition collector’s brush &amp; makeup bag




all eye need 
5-piece skinny smolderEYES™ eyeliner set
tarte cosmeticsall eye need 5-piece skinny smolderEYES™ eyeliner set

A limited-edition set of tarte's best-selling, easy-glide eyeliners all dressed up for the holidays in a gorgeous, giftable box. Includes tarte’s full size skinny smolderEYES™ Amazonian clay waterproof liner in 5 best-selling shades: onyx (black) bronze agate (bronze) smoky quartz (grey taupe) peridot green (olive green) plum tanzanite (dark plum) *Please note, this item is not eligible for discounts/promotions.Category:CosmeticsProduct #:602$27.00In Stock
0out of5based on0ratings

 
$27.00   
 
 A limited-edition set of tarte's best-selling, easy-glide eyeliners all dressed up for the holidays in a gorgeous, giftable box.

Includes tarte’s full size skinny smolderEYES™ Amazonian clay waterproof liner in 5 best-selling shades:


onyx (black)
bronze agate (bronze)
smoky quartz (grey taupe)
peridot green (olive green)
plum tanzanite (dark plum)



All can be found here: http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-shop-holiday-collection-2014


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

Since Tarte doesn't have the full collection online, does that mean the Away Oui Go set and the others will be Ulta exclusives? Or does Tarte just not have them up for one reason or another? It's strange that Tarte wouldn't sell ANY palette on thier site. :blink:


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 21, 2014)

Are those Tarte blushes full sized?


----------



## Allison H (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'd like to try the Tarte blush set...I need some blush...I only have one blush at the moment and the color is more like a bronzer on my skin tone.


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 21, 2014)

@@cumber1137   I don't think they are, it says it's an "deluxe gift set".


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 21, 2014)

That Tarte blush set is already in my cart.. thinking about adding the lippie set too!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Since Tarte doesn't have the full collection online, does that mean the Away Oui Go set and the others will be Ulta exclusives? Or does Tarte just not have them up for one reason or another? It's strange that Tarte wouldn't sell ANY palette on thier site. :blink:


It said Ulta Exclusive, yes. Edit: @@Shalott You're right, it will be super weird if they don't have at least one of the palettes on sale on their own site!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

I ordered the blush and lippies set as soon as they became available what... 2 weeks ago? And I still haven't gotten them!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

lol whoops I lied. I got it on the 16th, it was just hiding from me. Here is one of the blushes in the 4-piece gift set compared to a regular-sized Tarte blush (ignore the coloring, my phone is baaad for pictures).



Spoiler












Also, it lists it's value as being $58


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> It said Ulta Exclusive, yes.


Thank you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2014)

Weren't there two Tarte eyeshadow palettes, one for Ulta and one for Sephora?? I swear I saw that somewhere but now I can't remember where. 

ETA:Answered my own question. From Temptalia:

Away Oui Go Portable Paltte &amp; Collector’s Set ($48.00) (Limited Edition) (ULTA Exclusive)_Take the romantic adventure of a lifetime with this interchangeable collector’s set overflowing with limited-edition essentials to create endless dreamy looks wherever your heart may take you! Includes: 16 full size Amazonian clay eyeshadows inspired by exotic French adventures, 4 full size Amazonian clay 12-hour blushes in irresistible, envisioned, limitless and intrigue, 3 deluxe maracuja lipglosses in Paris, Cannes and Nice, 1 deluxe lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara, 1 portable collector’s compact._






Bon Voyage Collector’s Set &amp; Travel Bag ($59.00) (Limited Edition) (Sephora Exclusive)_Take the Parisian adventure of a lifetime with this delightfully portable travel bag overflowing with limited-edition essentials to create endless dreamy looks wherever your heart may take you! Includes: 20 full size Amazonian clay eyeshadows in brand new shades, full size limited-edition LipSurgence™ lip tint – romantic (peachy nude), ull size limited-edition LipSurgence™ lip gloss – visionary (apricot), deluxe limited-edition cheek stain – muse (soft nude), deluxe limited-edition maracuja oil, deluxe limited-edition smooth operator™ Amazonian clay finishing powder, deluxe lights, camera, lashes™ 4-in-1 mascara, limited-edition collector’s travel bag._


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Weren't there two Tarte eyeshadow palettes, one for Ulta and one for Sephora?? I swear I saw that somewhere but now I can't remember where.
> 
> ETA:Answered my own question. From Temptalia:
> 
> ...


Yup. I' ve been checking both sites obsessively in case they get released early!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 21, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Beauty just sent out their holiday promo:

http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/category/holiday.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> Marc Jacobs Beauty just sent out their holiday promo:
> 
> http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/category/holiday.do?sortby=ourPicks


That Love Marc lipstick collection... omg

Edit: Wow is everything already out of stock or just not available yet?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 21, 2014)

Geez I'm gone 2 days and there are already 3 full pages for me to read when I got home today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Swatches of Vice 3 and Lip Frontal set will be up by tomorrow on this page from meee!


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 21, 2014)

So I think I found the Kat von d lip set pictures close enough to figure out the colors included. I had not seen a list yet so I hope this isn't a dupe post.

Motorhead

Wonderchilde

Sexer

Agatha

Hexagram

Lovecraft

Countess

Adora

Bachlorette


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2014)

So I really want the Melteds set, the Full Frontal Set and the Kat von D set. This is a problem.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone tempted by the KVD set, I own the full size Wonderchilde, and it is the single most complimented lipstick I own. EVERYONE loves it. I'd buy the set for that one alone!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 21, 2014)

That Marc Jacobs Skyliner set will be mine!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 21, 2014)

@ i didn't stop by my ulta for the Tarte event... it was SO SMALL that I didn't bother plus no TARTE reps... I doubt that they had any Holiday stuff. Boo hoo lols this girl can wait for October though.. thank you once again &lt;3


----------



## Shalott (Sep 21, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> That Love Marc lipstick collection... omg
> 
> Edit: Wow is everything already out of stock or just not available yet?


I don't think the majority of the Holiday is available yet - the lip set has been available since before, so I think that is why you can buy it, but none of the other Holiday items.

If anyone know when the Marc Jacobs Holiday was launching, I'd love you forever, though! I want the palette like whoa.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I don't think the majority of the Holiday is available yet - the lip set has been available since before, so I think that is why you can buy it, but none of the other Holiday items.
> 
> If anyone know when the Marc Jacobs Holiday was launching, I'd love you forever, though! I want the palette like whoa.


Tomorrow! I got this email 4 hours ago:



Spoiler


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Anyone tempted by the KVD set, I own the full size Wonderchilde, and it is the single most complimented lipstick I own. EVERYONE loves it. I'd buy the set for that one alone!


I swatched Wonderchilde tonight and it is to die for! I ended up trying on Wolvesmouth instead- it was one of those Sephora classes things for lips and cheeks. I chose that and Josie Maran's infinity lip and cheek stain in that berry shade as my blush. Looked fantastic!



sarap said:


> I stopped by Sephora today (yes, sephora on a saturday!) to touch the Full Frontal set and make sure I will use it all. I couldn't find it anywhere and so I asked 2 sa's if they had it in stock...
> 
> 1. Neither of them had a clue what I was talking about
> 
> ...


Yes, I also only go there to swatch. Anytime anyone wants to help me, I always know more about the products than them. Sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but I just do.



sarap said:


> I don't care if someone isn't informed, that would be me without this website...but for the love of god, if you don't know something don't give the wrong info. "I haven't seen that yet" would totally suffice.
> 
> I almost kissed another SA! She said "IF (!!) you have oily skin..." I put my face on today at 7am, and this was at 3pm!! This Dior primer is a HG for sure =)


I'm constantly getting inaccurate information from the SAs.... the website's new arrivals and up-and-coming should be required reading for anyone who works there.



ohsailor said:


> Yup. I' ve been checking both sites obsessively in case they get released early!


And the blush palette is a Sephora exclusive too, we think!



numbersmom said:


> So I think I found the Kat von d lip set pictures close enough to figure out the colors included. I had not seen a list yet so I hope this isn't a dupe post.
> 
> Motorhead
> 
> ...


I breathed a sigh of relief that they don't have the color I want- Wolvesmouth- otherwise, I'd have to buy the whole set! As it is, I may get just the Wolvesmouth color.... that and Gothica, maybe. Gosh! I didn't want to like Kat Von D's makeup line!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

@@Shalott actually it's live now!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

OMG YOU GUYS

EDIT: LOL, I'm sorry! I was going to type and then I was still reading and had a mild heart attack. Ugh, this thread! My credit card is on fire!


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 22, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So I really want the Melteds set, the Full Frontal Set and the Kat von D set. This is a problem.


I'm going to have to say this is not a problem!!! (Since this is my shopping list too!!!)haha


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 22, 2014)

@@eastofthesun when I crossed checked this to my Sephora loves list, wonderchilde was the only match. I was also hoping for lullubye, wolvesmouth and either gothica or thin lizzy. But I still must have this set!


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 22, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> So I think I found the Kat von d lip set pictures close enough to figure out the colors included. I had not seen a list yet so I hope this isn't a dupe post.
> 
> Motorhead
> 
> ...


Now that I'm on my phone here is the pic.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

Tarte Bon Voyage set is on Sephora now!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Tarte Bon Voyage set is on Sephora now!


WOOP thank you!

Edit: SO weird! I searched through the Tarte section and then searched Bon Voyage and I can't find it. @@Shalott can you link it?

I swear these sites are testing me.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

@@ohsailor Hope this works! http://www.sephora.com/bon-voyage-collector-set-travel-bag-P388943?icid2=gifts_landingpage_skugrid_P388943_image

ETA: Gah, I want that bag, just not everything else! :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 22, 2014)

Tarte blush palette is up on sephora

http://www.sephora.com/pin-up-girl-amazonian-clay-12-hour-blush-palette-P388942?skuId=1633957


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

@@Shalott @@tweakabell thank you ladies! Ahhh my wallet.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 22, 2014)

they added a 15pc buxom lip gloss set as well as the tarte lipsurgence set that's on the tarte site, those are the ones that stick out the most


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Tarte Bon Voyage set is on Sephora now!


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered it!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you @@Shalott and @@tweakabell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Buxom Winner Takes All and a new palette from them (Dolly's High Roller Collection?) are up. Glad that I don't want any of the Buxom sets after all.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you @@ohsailor

Sephora has the MARC Jacob stuff - where's the lip set tho?! D;

http://www.sephora.com/search/search.jsp?keyword=marc%20jacobs&amp;sortBy=P_NEW%3A1%3A%3AP_START_DATE%3A1%3A%3AP_PROD_NAME%3A0%3A%3AP_DEFAULT_SKU%3A1


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it weird that I really want some of the Sephora collection brush sets...? D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 22, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Is it weird that I really want some of the Sephora collection brush sets...? D:


NO! Not weird at all.. *some* of the Sephora brushes are great! I would highly suggest you to check them out at the store (if and when possible) to see if the brush set is worth the price.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2014)

did someone say the kat von d lip set is  up on Sephora?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to sephora this weekend and they had nothing. No Fresh set, no Give me more lip (only the little one), no new polishes. I asked someone and they said holiday sets don't come out for a long time... smh...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte blush palette is up on sephora
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/pin-up-girl-amazonian-clay-12-hour-blush-palette-P388942?skuId=1633957


I've been waiting for this!! Thanks.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 22, 2014)

Agh I am so conflicted.  I am kicking myself for not buying that Tarte blush palette from Sephora last year.  I bought the Guy Bourdain Nars one instead and I hated it and no longer have it.  I was really excited for the Tarte one this year, but naturally I don't love the colors in it.  I'd rather get the colors in the 4 piece set from Tarte's site-- but will that be at Sephora or Ulta, or is it exclusive to their site?  And really I don't even NEED more blush.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally back from vacation and I've made it through 258 new posts.  lol  I was standing on the beach debating whether I wanted to go ahead and buy the Hourglass palette.  I decided to wait.  My connection was sketchy and I didn't know how much I was going to spend on the rest of my trip.  I see it's OOS now, so I guess I'll stalk it like crazy.

On another note, the KVD set needs to release tomorrow if not today.  I notice they release a lot of items on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 22, 2014)

The Marc Jacobs sets are live on his site now.  Just ordered the eyeliners.

http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/category/holiday.do


----------



## saku (Sep 22, 2014)

oooh... i may get the tarte blush palette. i didn't get last year's cause i hated the glittery packaging. this one looks much better! ..and i already love tarte blushes so...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> That Marc Jacobs Skyliner set will be mine!


I am going to sell my soul for this set!! I must have it. it's not a want, it's NEED!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 22, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I am going to sell my soul for this set!! I must have it. it's not a want, it's NEED!


I TOTALLY agree   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

Part of me is like "ohh $350 for the Marc Jacobs lipgel set is a lot, and you already have two of them, Randi. Do you really need more?" the other part of me is "OHHH $350 is a good deal! you need all of those, plus backups for the two you do have!"


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 22, 2014)

I just caved and bought the Tarte blush palette- it was the one major thing I knew I'd buy during the holiday week. I was going to wait for the 20% off VIB sale, but I'm afraid this will sell out as quickly as last year, so I went ahead and got it.

I'm not 100% sure I'll like the colors, but if that's the case I can either return it or resell it on Ebay... so I think it's worth it for the chance to check it out in person- I don't know if they'll get the testers in... but they may on Tuesday, so I might check it out Wednesday to see if it's in.

I think it's a Sephora exclusive this year, so that's another thing to keep in mind.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 22, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Agh I am so conflicted.  I am kicking myself for not buying that Tarte blush palette from Sephora last year.  I bought the Guy Bourdain Nars one instead and I hated it and no longer have it.  I was really excited for the Tarte one this year, but naturally I don't love the colors in it.  I'd rather get the colors in the 4 piece set from Tarte's site-- but will that be at Sephora or Ulta, or is it exclusive to their site?  And really I don't even NEED more blush.


Last year, the mini four-blush set was only available on the Tarte site, so it will probably be the same this year.

I don't need any blush (but really, do any of us here really NEED anything?), but I'm a total blush collector and will probably be picking this up, along with the one on Tarte and the Ulta set as well.


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!  I can't wait for the lip set. However, I MIGHT make VIB Rogue if I spend every dime at Sephora for the rest of my shopping so I am stalking the site. I guess Sephora rigs it like that. I love that there are some darker colors in this set, also. Though, with their formula even the dark colors will not look too vampy (boo, since that is what I like).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

Just ordered the Marc Jacobs skyliner set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My grandma lets me pick my present so she gave me permission to order it. happy early Christmas to me lol


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 22, 2014)

Just saw they were up at Sephora. They are in my cart, waiting to be joined by their Kat Von D Studded Kiss 'sisters' for free shipping. Though, it might be my monitor but they look more nude toned on the Sephora pic than they did on the Tarte site. I hope not - nude lipsticks look terrible on me and go to my drawer to die. My fingers are crossed, but I love the formula, so I'll still try it out.

I am really thinking of ordering Give Me More Lip today, since my daughter is due Wednesday, and then when I come home from the hospital I would have the perfect 'push present' waiting for me. I can justify almost anything makeup related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And for those keeping track, yes, I am planning on getting about 5 lip sets. They are much more exciting than the eye sets I've seen. I will get the new launch from Sugarpill and Vice 3, but I don't even think I want the Urban Decay liner set this year.   Too many neutrals, and I have too many of their neutral pencils from other sets. I tend to just use those as a base.

Thanks for this board! It's helped me stay on things so I don't miss anything, plus it is fun to learn there are people who care as much about this stuff as I do!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 22, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> Just saw they were up at Sephora. They are in my cart, waiting to be joined by their Kat Von D Studded Kiss 'sisters' for free shipping. Though, it might be my monitor but they look more nude toned on the Sephora pic than they did on the Tarte site. I hope not - nude lipsticks look terrible on me and go to my drawer to die. My fingers are crossed, but I love the formula, so I'll still try it out.
> 
> I am really thinking of ordering Give Me More Lip today, since my daughter is due Wednesday, and then when I come home from the hospital I would have the perfect 'push present' waiting for me. I can justify almost anything makeup related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And for those keeping track, yes, I am planning on getting about 5 lip sets. They are much more exciting than the eye sets I've seen. I will get the new launch from Sugarpill and Vice 3, but I don't even think I want the Urban Decay liner set this year.   Too many neutrals, and I have too many of their neutral pencils from other sets. I tend to just use those as a base.


I read this too fast and I thought that your daughter was having a baby.  I was so confused. HAHA!  Anyway, congratulations and best wishes.  (Buy the Lip Set... and the Tarte blush palette!)


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 22, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> I am really thinking of ordering Give Me More Lip today, since my daughter is due Wednesday, and then when I come home from the hospital I would have the perfect 'push present' waiting for me. I can justify almost anything makeup related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats and good luck!  I think you should definitely have all kinds of makeup waiting for you when you get home!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

Whoah, I got lucky! I picked up the Holiday MJ palette last night, as well as the LE nail laquer, because I am obsessed with deep blue nails - it was $18, I even double checked my invoice. Today, both Sephora and the MJ Beauty site list it for $24. :blink: I snuck in before the price adjustment and saved six bucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 22, 2014)

pix of the nars blush palette and what looks to be a lip pencil set and eye palette

Credit to MUA on reddit for then find

Edit: link to the blog post. Not my blog. I don't read much Spanish but I'm unimpressed by the blush palette

http://www.pretaeloira.com/2014/09/novedades-de-nars-para-navidades-laced.html?m=1


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

I realized I have enough Shopkick points for a $10 gift card to Sephora! Come to me Fresh lippie set!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 22, 2014)

And whatever happened to those cool Milani galaxy looking eyeliners? Are they out yet? I can't find anything.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And whatever happened to those cool Milani galaxy looking eyeliners? Are they out yet? I can't find anything.


I went looking for them at 2 CVS' this weekend and did not see them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to keep looking!  I love eyeliners almost as I love lip products!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2014)

Marc Jacobs beauty has one hell of a TAT. I ordered at 2pm and got my shopping notice at 5:30 pm. Come to me pretties!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> pix of the nars blush palette and what looks to be a lip pencil set and eye palette
> 
> Credit to MUA on reddit for then find
> 
> ...


Ooohh I love lip pencils and especially minis! I might have to have these!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Sep 22, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> And whatever happened to those cool Milani galaxy looking eyeliners? Are they out yet? I can't find anything.


I've only found them at 2 CVS's out of like 5. But I did find them!! I'm going to be doing a blog post on them soon but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post my blog link! But keep an eye out!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 22, 2014)

bsquared said:


> pix of the nars blush palette and what looks to be a lip pencil set and eye palette
> 
> Credit to MUA on reddit for then find
> 
> ...


Gah, I want the blush/bronzer palette and the lippies!! That orange color will NOT work for me, but the other four are still worth it for me! I wonder how much they cost???


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 22, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Gah, I want the blush/bronzer palette and the lippies!! That orange color will NOT work for me, but the other four are still worth it for me! I wonder how much they cost???


Last year's Nars holiday lip collection (5 minis--pretty close to full size--and a makeup case) was $45


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn you, Nars! I don't need another blush set! Ahhhh.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 22, 2014)

NARS lip set is the only thing that peaks my interest. Why the blushes always have to be the same? I hope they release some LE single blushes. I LOVED the two from last year!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 22, 2014)

I already have three of the five shades in the Nars blush palette, so that's a pass for me as are the lip pencils since I don't wear nudes.  I'm trying to cut back on the lippies since I have so many and I need to actually finish something.

I ordered the LM caviar stick set and it will hopefully be here tomorrow.  I want Moonlight so badly.


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 22, 2014)

OMG I just saw this palette on ULTA and so impressed by the packaging and the price! $42 for 28 eye shadows!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 22, 2014)

Seriously, NARS? I was actually planning to get this years blush palette but Orgasm and Laguna again, you need to stop. It's also the 20th anniversary so maybe there will be something better to come.


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anybody know when the Nars blush set is going on sale?

I'm debating between that and the tarte 5 blush palette.

ETA: I found thing on a blog (NOT my blog) and it looks like the NARS from last year if anybody is interested in the prices. Looks like the lips are $45 and the blush is $65

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/nars-guy-bourdin-one-night-stand-blush-palette-sephora.html


----------



## Dashery (Sep 22, 2014)

amystore89 said:


> OMG I just saw this palette on ULTA and so impressed by the packaging and the price! $42 for 28 eye shadows!


This is the only palette that has tempted me thus far. I still won't get it because I don't use much eye shadow, but you get bet your buttons I'll be swatching it. And probably staring at it in appreciation. 

Of course, if any survive the holiday season and end up in the Cosmetics Company Store for a discount, I might just buy it. It so preeeeeeeeeeeety.  :wub:


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 23, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> I read this too fast and I thought that your daughter was having a baby. I was so confused. HAHA! Anyway, congratulations and best wishes. (Buy the Lip Set... and the Tarte blush palette!)


Sorry. Pregnancy brain = me not type so good.

Thank you so much! You talked me into it, so it's on the way. I am not going to open it until I come home.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the give me more lip set on Sunday.  They had to get it out of the back for me as they have not done the Holiday setup yet.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 23, 2014)

Whole bunch of stuff just hit new stuff at Ulta.com including tarte advent calendar: Go!

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Whole bunch of stuff just hit new stuff at Ulta.com including tarte advent calendar: Go!
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew


must resist until WED to get more gwp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

Do holiday collections sell out pretty quick or do they usually stick around for a while?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> must resist until WED to get more gwp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha good for you!  Maybe I should wait too!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Do holiday collections sell out pretty quick or do they usually stick around for a while?


It depends for what items.. Things sold out pretty quick last year when Sephora/Ulta offered 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Hahaha good for you!  Maybe I should wait too!  Thanks for the reminder!


I just ordered it... I tend to not use the GWP but if it's something good then I'll just place another order.

EDIT to add - tend to not use as in I give it to someone else or sell it since I usually have something similar that works already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 23, 2014)

I ordered and got the $125 GWP bag and with 3x points earned 500 points. It was worth it to me not to wait for Wed.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I ordered and got the $125 GWP bag and with 3x points earned 500 points. It was worth it to me not to wait for Wed.


If I had $125 worth of stuff I wanted I would have done that too!  I only want Vice 3 so I either satisfy the need to get the palette now or wait!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

Just paid $1.08 + 50 dollars worth of points for the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set - hooray for still having extra points leftover!

Side note: Working on Too Faced Everything Nice Set, Urban Decay Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and Urban Decay Vice 3 Palette swatches


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Whole bunch of stuff just hit new stuff at Ulta.com including tarte advent calendar: Go!
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew


I knew you would post this because you said you stalk the what's new section at ulta lol! I really want to hold out for a 20% off code so hopefully most of it sticks around until then.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

I want that Nars lip pencil set!  It looks like the orange one is probably Timanfaya, which is a dupe for me if it is, but a back up is good.  I love that color!  It is pretty flattering if you like orangey reds.  It is like a Mandarin red color, not straight up orange.  I'd probably give the red one away in a gift at Christmas, and those pinks look so pretty.  

Does anybody know if this will be an October release yet?  Or November?  Hopefully it'll be out by my bday in Nov!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> must resist until WED to get more gwp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What are the extra GWP on Weds?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> What are the extra GWP on Weds?


Ulta's Beauty Break Deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's random.. we'll find out on Wednesday!


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 23, 2014)

@@ohsailor Usually every Wed from 10am-2pm CST they have a beauty break, it's usually with a $50 purchase, but not always.  They occasionally do it at other times/days too.  And sometimes they offer more than 1 at a time.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I have all the swatches of the Too Faced Everything Nice Set, Urban Decay Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and Urban Decay Vice 3 Palette BUT I'll post them later after I get some rest!

Did anyone else get the Too Faced Everything Nice Set? I had to scratch the top portion on several of the eyeshadows to get decent pigmentation. The eyeshadows just didn't feel buttery and soft. I'll have to play with it more but for now it's "OKAY" - nothing to go crazy for. Meh =/ I feel like I'll be returning this set!

EDIT TO ADD: Th[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]e palette DOES NOT fit inside the bag! The bag was just GLITTER BOMB CENTRAL and it went all over my white desk. The brushes are so soft - not to mention adorable with the gold handles. Also, the blushes and bronzer were very pigmented and easy to work with but the highlighter just felt ROCK SOLID with barely any pigmentation unless I packed it on.[/SIZE]

/going to sleep.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you guys! I've just switched over from being a diehard Sephora shopper for the past... 12 years? to Ulta, since the point perks are no longer worth it for me at Sephora and I'd rather save cash, but I'm still learning how Ulta works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Well I have all the swatches of the Too Faced Everything Nice Set, Urban Decay Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and Urban Decay Vice 3 Palette BUT I'll post them later after I get some rest!
> 
> Did anyone else get the Too Faced Everything Nice Set? I had to scratch the top portion on several of the eyeshadows to get decent pigmentation. The eyeshadows just didn't feel buttery and soft. I'll have to play with it more but for now it's "OKAY" - nothing to go crazy for. Meh =/ I feel like I'll be returning this set!
> 
> ...


I bought it, but I haven't done anything with it yet other than to open the box and look. Didn't swatch, nothing. I'm on the fence about returning.

The Ambient Blush palette, however (which I was also on the fence about) is BEAUT. I already had Luminous Flush, so I knew that one was good, but Incandescent Electra and Mood Exposure are so pretty, too. All of mine are nicely pigmented, but that depends a lot on how much veining of the lighting powder you get, and mine are nicely proportioned. It's not back in stock @ Sephora (and still showing Rouge only) but Temptalia says the other sites should be getting it in October.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh noooo! That Smashbox palette is a great deal. &gt;:0 I want it. I might ask for that instead of MegaPRO. My mom adores Smashbox- I hope they get it in at Shoppers. Do you know if the On the Rocks palette is an Ulta exclusive or not?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 23, 2014)

I picked up UD Vice 3 &amp; UD Frontal Lipstick Stash.

Today, (I always forget to wait for GWP deals)

Used my ulta reward I saved up for $50, &amp; $51 from my cashed out Pinecone Reseach reward points, so my Urban Decay only cost me $2.41!

I'm super happy, also got 3x reward points I activaed in my email this morning.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 23, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Agh I am so conflicted.  I am kicking myself for not buying that Tarte blush palette from Sephora last year.  I bought the Guy Bourdain Nars one instead and I hated it and no longer have it.  I was really excited for the Tarte one this year, but naturally I don't love the colors in it.  I'd rather get the colors in the 4 piece set from Tarte's site-- but will that be at Sephora or Ulta, or is it exclusive to their site?  And really I don't even NEED more blush.


you hated it but i looooooved it and its probably my best/favorite swap ever in the history of forever.

i totally feel the same way about Tarte. I have a good "wishlist" going but I'm realizing that the majority of my "wishlist" items I was able to get via swaps (like if there were only a few colors I wanted) or able to get much later on at a pretty good discount (i'm looking at you, too faced).


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> Just saw they were up at Sephora. They are in my cart, waiting to be joined by their Kat Von D Studded Kiss 'sisters' for free shipping. Though, it might be my monitor but they look more nude toned on the Sephora pic than they did on the Tarte site. I hope not - nude lipsticks look terrible on me and go to my drawer to die. My fingers are crossed, but I love the formula, so I'll still try it out.
> 
> I am really thinking of ordering Give Me More Lip today, since my daughter is due Wednesday, and then when I come home from the hospital I would have the perfect 'push present' waiting for me. I can justify almost anything makeup related.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Congrats! Hope all goes well.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 23, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I knew you would post this because you said you stalk the what's new section at ulta lol! I really want to hold out for a 20% off code so hopefully most of it sticks around until then.


You know it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I love that Ulta is on CST so they update at midnight their time which is 10pm here before I go to bed so I can have makeup dreams dancing in my head!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I bought it, but I haven't done anything with it yet other than to open the box and look. Didn't swatch, nothing. I'm on the fence about returning.
> 
> The Ambient Blush palette, however (which I was also on the fence about) is BEAUT. I already had Luminous Flush, so I knew that one was good, but Incandescent Electra and Mood Exposure are so pretty, too. All of mine are nicely pigmented, but that depends a lot on how much veining of the lighting powder you get, and mine are nicely proportioned. It's not back in stock @ Sephora (and still showing Rouge only) but Temptalia says the other sites should be getting it in October.


just wondering... why are you on the fence about returning the Too Faced Palette? I think that I just got a "bad one" since everyone is raving about it.

oooh you're making me excited on the Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette - mine should be coming on Thursday!


----------



## StephhyMichelle (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got the email from Ulta that Vice 3 will be available on 9/25! I got $33 in points to redeem so Im pretty sure I'm going to use them on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 23, 2014)

StephhyMichelle said:


> Just got the email from Ulta that Vice 3 will be available on 9/25! I got $33 in points to redeem so Im pretty sure I'm going to use them on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's online now!!  As well as Tarte Holiday 2014 and the rest of UD Holiday!  WHEEEE.  I want it all!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone getting (or already have) the Too Faced Under the Mistletoe La Creme lipstick set?  I'm intrigued by them but not completely sold on it yet.  I like shimmery lip colors and the La Creme formula....


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You know it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I love that Ulta is on CST so they update at midnight their time which is 10pm here before I go to bed so I can have makeup dreams dancing in my head!


I love that they do that too! That way I can order 21 days of beauty sales the night before. Today was the only day I was interested in so I placed an order last night and decided to check the what's new section and immediately thought of you lol


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys!!!  Google "Lush Christmas 2014".  I'll wait.

I am damn near hyperventilating.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I want it all!  October 3rd is the day for the US site and Oct 4th for the UK site.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> It's online now!!  As well as Tarte Holiday 2014 and the rest of UD Holiday!  WHEEEE.  I want it all!


I spy new Philosophy too!  Love their holiday scents!  Almond glaze is my fave!!!

Also, not holiday but, I'm betting next week's ad for Ulta will be their 8.99 hair care sale for Breast Cancer Awareness.  Yay!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Anyone getting (or already have) the Too Faced Under the Mistletoe La Creme lipstick set?  I'm intrigued by them but not completely sold on it yet.  I like shimmery lip colors and the La Creme formula....


I don't have them but I saw a review on vampy varnish that showed them settling into lip lines quite a bit so I'm on the fence as well. Jelly Bean is one of my favorite lipsticks so I'd like to try a few more. I'm just not sure these would be flattering.

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/faced-mistletoe-holiday-2014


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 23, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> You guys!!!  Google "Lush Christmas 2014".  I'll wait.
> 
> I am damn near hyperventilating.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I want it all!  October 3rd is the day for the US site and Oct 4th for the UK site.


It's about darn time they gave up some more details. I have seen quite a few things while browsing instagram and I'm staying hopeful that they get released to all countries. I realllly want the So White shower gel that I've seen posted.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> It's about darn time they gave up some more details. I have seen quite a few things while browsing instagram and I'm staying hopeful that they get released to all countries. I realllly want the So White shower gel that I've seen posted.


I want the Snow Angel.  It's half bomb half melt.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I bought it, but I haven't done anything with it yet other than to open the box and look. Didn't swatch, nothing. I'm on the fence about returning.
> 
> The Ambient Blush palette, however (which I was also on the fence about) is BEAUT. I already had Luminous Flush, so I knew that one was good, but Incandescent Electra and Mood Exposure are so pretty, too. All of mine are nicely pigmented, but that depends a lot on how much veining of the lighting powder you get, and mine are nicely proportioned. It's not back in stock @ Sephora (and still showing Rouge only) but Temptalia says the other sites should be getting it in October.


Sephora is supposed to get more, open sale to everybody, early October.  That's what they claim anyways.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 23, 2014)

When you guys get the Hourglass ambient blush palette, please please please please post swatches! I want to seeeeeeeeee, especially the new shade, incandescent electra. :w00t: :sunshine:


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I don't have them but I saw a review on vampy varnish that showed them settling into lip lines quite a bit so I'm on the fence as well. Jelly Bean is one of my favorite lipsticks so I'd like to try a few more. I'm just not sure these would be flattering.
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/faced-mistletoe-holiday-2014


Thank you for that link! I was debating on purchasing this set, and now I will not. Those colors would just blend into my lips, way too sheer.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 23, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I don't have them but I saw a review on vampy varnish that showed them settling into lip lines quite a bit so I'm on the fence as well. Jelly Bean is one of my favorite lipsticks so I'd like to try a few more. I'm just not sure these would be flattering.
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/09/faced-mistletoe-holiday-2014


Thanks for the link!  I like the shades, just wish they didn't settle they way they do.  I will keep my eyes open for it at my military exchange store, though.  They just started carrying Too Faced and it's 20% less than retail and no sales tax, so if they have it I think I might take a chance on it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 23, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> You guys!!!  Google "Lush Christmas 2014".  I'll wait.
> 
> I am damn near hyperventilating.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I want it all!  October 3rd is the day for the US site and Oct 4th for the UK site.


Lush, take all my money and give me all the things!!!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Thank you for that link! I was debating on purchasing this set, and now I will not. Those colors would just blend into my lips, way too sheer.


 



Bikerchic said:


> Thanks for the link!  I like the shades, just wish they didn't settle they way they do.  I will keep my eyes open for it at my military exchange store, though.  They just started carrying Too Faced and it's 20% less than retail and no sales tax, so if they have it I think I might take a chance on it.


My pleasure! It might settle a little better if you add gloss or fill your lips with a lip pencil first but I prefer less steps personally. I wonder if that clear urban decay pencil in the lipstick set would help with that without altering the color? Perhaps it would make a smoother application for ladies with lots of lip lines as well. And I wish my military exchange carried too faced! I would probably squeal in store in public lol


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't used the UD lipliner, but I have used a couple of other clear lipliners and you actually put the around the outside of your lips, not on your lips, so the color will stay true.

Temptalia also gave the TF lipsticks a poor review today.

http://www.temptalia.com/faced-mistletoe-set-review-photos-swatches


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 23, 2014)

Google Guerlain Holiday 2014 and you will be verrrry happy! Those meteorites will be mine!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the Hourglass palette on Saturday. I can post swatches tomorrow.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Google Guerlain Holiday 2014 and you will be verrrry happy! Those meteorites will be mine!


Oh... my...


----------



## Shalott (Sep 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Google Guerlain Holiday 2014 and you will be verrrry happy! Those meteorites will be mine!


Yep, I'm pretty sad, I've already talked to the manager of my local Guerlain boutique about setting them aside for me. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Supposed to come in early October (like just about everything else)!


----------



## Shalott (Sep 24, 2014)

Also I wanted to add, I am so, so sorry you guys but it is extremely difficult for me to post swatches. I don't have a camera, only my phone, and our condo is about half a century old, so there is no good lighting. So that's why I rarely swatch, and I really apologize for that!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay someone halp. All the items in my Ulta basket have a price of 0 dollars (theyre not sold out). The shopping cart list also repeats itself twice, with the heading and all. When I try to remove an item, it says this:

No price could be found in priceList listPrices for product xlsImpprod11341057 and sku 2281102

There was an error removing an item from the order.

No price could be found in priceList listPrices for product xlsImpprod11341057 and sku 2281102

Error while deleting the item.


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 24, 2014)

So I just picked up the Tarte Kiss and Belle LipSurgence set and the Smashbox On The Rocks Pallet. Thanks to the tips here, I waited to see what Ulta had for their Wednesday morning Beauty Break and snagged a 6 piece lip set and a StriVectin Anti Aging Lip Corrector for free! Thank you so much for that tip of waiting! Of course, free shipping, but no points because they messed up my account. ;&lt; The free things made up for it.

I never think of shopping at Ulta. Where I live they are small, dirty and pretty uninviting, so I just got used to 'only Sephora'. But after seeing how many deluxe samples they have I am hooked! I will get the points next time, and start working toward even better deals.

If anyone wants swatches of the Smashbox pallet or the Tarte Lip Set, let me know and when I get them I will post.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

it happens no matter what browser or device I've used. I've tried everything. Please halp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Sep 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> it happens no matter what browser or device I've used. I've tried everything. Please halp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


have you tried logging out then logging back in your account? if that still doesn't help, try messaging them on facebook. their website is annoyingly glitchy, but they can fix it for you if you let them know.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 24, 2014)

Question - do you ladies think Ulta will get the Melted Kisses set? Or will it just stay with Sephora? I was thinking about splitting my order anyways.. but.. Ulta gives me better rewards. (I'm 21 points from staying Platinum through 2016, 96 dollars from becoming VIB..)


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

saku said:


> have you tried logging out then logging back in your account? if that still doesn't help, try messaging them on facebook. their website is annoyingly glitchy, but they can fix it for you if you let them know.


Many, many times. In fact, it keeps logging me out on its own. I've been on hold with them for 40 minutes so I'm thinking others are having the same issue. When you add items to your bag it doesn't say "...cannot find price for this item"?


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

So, just got off the phone. She said it's a known issue and for me to wait an hour. if it's not working then/if I miss out on the beauty breaks I'll be VERY unhappy!


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> So, just got off the phone. She said it's a known issue and for me to wait an hour. if it's not working then/if I miss out on the beauty breaks I'll be VERY unhappy!


So sorry this happened. I hope you can get the Beauty Break. I managed to get that, but missed out on the points. That was my glitch of the morning. ;&lt; My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

So, just tried it again, and still nothing. I'm giving them another hour and if it's still messed up, telling them they better give me the beauty break when the site IS working.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

@@ohsailor -  Hope your cart issue is resolved.

My problem is I am not sure if I should pull the trigger on the Tarte Away Oui Go.   It sits in my cart as I ponder.  Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 24, 2014)

It's really frustrating this isn't happening to anyone else. How can the site be totally screwed for only SOME?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 24, 2014)

Tarte Bon Voyage or Fresh sugar lip legends??? What is a girl to do? Gah!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

Are the Guerlain Meteorites really worth it? I've been intrigued by them for awhile, but at that price tag I'm still rather unsure.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 24, 2014)

I wish Stila would reveal the Holiday items, the wait is driving me nuts!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay I got the tarte bon voyage set. Now I really just need to turn off my computer for the next 3 months so I don't see any more pretties I need...


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I wish Stila would reveal the Holiday items, the wait is driving me nuts!


Oh yeah, I forgot about them!  There have been like no sneak peeks from them!  Maybe in the next few weeks?

I have more Stila than I know what to do with so unless it is amazing I can probably pass!  (Which is good because I have too many other makeup-y things calling my name!)


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 25, 2014)

I look forward to their smudgestick sets but they've been a little repeaty so unless it's a dramatic I HAVE NONE OF THOSE kinda thing I'll probably pass or wait for it to clearance out like last year


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 25, 2014)

I see a bunch of people on instagram with the kat von d lip set and palette so it must be coming online soon! Looks like theres were purchased in store.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 25, 2014)

My new baby came home yesterday  The Ambient Lighting Blush Pallet.

I haven't tried it yet but it looks so pretty!

I'm not loving the case; it easily gets covered in finger prints and is a little harder to open than expected, although I think that might get easier the more I use it.

Can't wait to test it out this weekend, the colors are gorgeous 

(Sorry the pic is so big).


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 25, 2014)

Not sure if it's holiday, but OCC has a new set of pencils (all previously existing shades- Pool Boy, Hoochie, Black Dahlia, NSFW, Tarred and Feathered) It's 54 dollars Canadian. I have the full size pencil in Pool Boy and I'm not terribly impressed with it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 25, 2014)

SillyNoodle said:


> Are the Guerlain Meteorites really worth it? I've been intrigued by them for awhile, but at that price tag I'm still rather unsure.


I just bought some and I am in love! It was between them and HG ambient powder and I'm completely satisfied with my decision.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 25, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> My new baby came home yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Ambient Lighting Blush Pallet.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but it looks so pretty!
> 
> ...


It's such a beaut! I'm seriously considering getting both this and the Ambient Lighting powder palette, since I don't have that one either.

But I just got the Tarte blush palette.... and I'm not sure I need more blush.

Can't wait to see these on you, swatches and everything!

Hey guys, don't forget about the Black Friday sales Sephora will have- last year they did these awesome $10 set deals!


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 25, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> I see a bunch of people on instagram with the kat von d lip set and palette so it must be coming online soon! Looks like theres were purchased in store.


I wonder if it's an "item from the back"...thinking i need to call my local store, it's been my only want so far.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahhh I haven't posted in so long :[ My laptop charger went byebye and then my T3i LCD went wack-o and what not then school and all of that jazz... anyways, here's my look for the day!

I used the Vice 3 Palette (Truth - highlight), Brokedown - lower inner lash line, Lucky - inner lid, Alchemy - crease/outer lid, Bondage - outer corner, and Sonic-lower outer lash line) Urban Decay Lipstick in Liar from the Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and the Hourglass Blush Palette (Luminous Flush and Incandescent Electra) 




I'll post swatches of the Hourglass Blush Palette, Too Faced Everything Nice Set, Urban Decay Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and Urban Decay Vice 3 palette tonight!

EDIT - some of my photos aren't loading properly so I took 'em down!

EDIT PART 2 - okay so it was loading but it was being attached as a thumbnail instead... I feel silly for posting that funny picture so I took it down haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 25, 2014)

Hourglass Ambient Blush Palette:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 25, 2014)

Too Faced Everything Nice Set:


----------



## Elena K (Sep 25, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Ahhh I haven't posted in so long :[ My laptop charger went byebye and then my T3i LCD went wack-o and what not then school and all of that jazz... anyways, here's my look for the day!
> 
> I used the Vice 3 Palette (Truth - highlight), Brokedown - lower inner lash line, Lucky - inner lid, Alchemy - crease/outer lid, Bondage - outer corner, and Sonic-lower outer lash line) Urban Decay Lipstick in Liar from the Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and the Hourglass Blush Palette (Luminous Flush and Incandescent Electra)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


The funny look was cute! I liked it 



viccckyhoang said:


> Too Faced Everything Nice Set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are so pretty! I really don't need more eye shadows at the moment, but this set is so tempting...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 25, 2014)

Urban Decay Full Frontal Lipstick Stash:

Left to Right - Crush, F-Bomb, Gash, Illicit, Ladyflower, and Liar


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 25, 2014)

Urban Decay Vice 3 Palette:


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 25, 2014)

Update to my Ulta problem: After much complaining, I got them to give me a $40 gift card.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 26, 2014)

Did anyone ever get a firm release date for the MUFE Shadow Box (thingy) or the Kat Von D Studded Kiss sets? I mean... I'm already so sick of Vice3 and Everything Nice that I want to return them, ugh.

Releasing early, maybe not the best idea... -_- /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Elena K said:


> The funny look was cute! I liked it
> 
> These are so pretty! I really don't need more eye shadows at the moment, but this set is so tempting...


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just to help you out ... I didn't like the Too Faced Everything Nice set haha


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 26, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang - love your make up job....you are so pretty.  Dang it you make me want all the pretties...

Are you enjoying your new hourglass ?


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Ahhh I haven't posted in so long :[ My laptop charger went byebye and then my T3i LCD went wack-o and what not then school and all of that jazz... anyways, here's my look for the day!
> 
> I used the Vice 3 Palette (Truth - highlight), Brokedown - lower inner lash line, Lucky - inner lid, Alchemy - crease/outer lid, Bondage - outer corner, and Sonic-lower outer lash line) Urban Decay Lipstick in Liar from the Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and the Hourglass Blush Palette (Luminous Flush and Incandescent Electra)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



Ummm do my makeup for me? You look GORGEOUS


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Did anyone ever get a firm release date for the MUFE Shadow Box (thingy) or the Kat Von D Studded Kiss sets? I mean... I'm already so sick of Vice3 and Everything Nice that I want to return them, ugh.
> 
> Releasing early, maybe not the best idea... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, this year I have been holding off and I can honestly say as the days go by I've lost interest in things I would usually have ordered without a second thought. Especially the kits with dup colors from previous palettes.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@viccckyhoang - love your make up job....you are so pretty.  Dang it you make me want all the pretties...
> 
> Are you enjoying your new hourglass ?





ohsailor said:


> Ummm do my makeup for me? You look GORGEOUS


thank you guuuys &lt;3 @@dancersmum @@ohsailor

The Hourglass Ambient Blush palette is pretty! It was my first time using it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

GUYS! GUYS! GUUUUYS! Tarte has MORE Holiday sets that aren't released yet D; check it out!




Look at the 2 sets on the left!!

I don't have Instagram so I can't read all of the comments but enjoyyyy ~


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 26, 2014)

ALL THOSE BLUSHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> ALL THOSE BLUSHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


permanent blushes - blushing bride, natural beauty, exposed, tipsy, dollface, and true love!

I might get it ... only if the price is right since I have most of them.. which I'll give the extra shades to my family/friends.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay Full Frontal Lipstick Stash:
> 
> Left to Right - Crush, F-Bomb, Gash, Illicit, Ladyflower, and Liar
> 
> ...


I wasn't even considering the lipstick set but now that you've put up the photos of them on... i'm very, VERY intrigued!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 26, 2014)

I just got the Cargo - Shanghai Nights palette, so I'll take some photos and swatches and post them tomorrow =)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> I wasn't even considering the lipstick set but now that you've put up the photos of them on... i'm very, VERY intrigued!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what are you waiting for? go get it! the clear lip liner in Ozone is the bomb!



lethalglam said:


> I just got the Cargo - Shanghai Nights palette, so I'll take some photos and swatches and post them tomorrow =)


that was $20 on Ulta a couple  of days ago.. please don't make me regret not getting it!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> GUYS! GUYS! GUUUUYS! Tarte has MORE Holiday sets that aren't released yet D; check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy... Is that a blush &amp; Lipsurgence set???? Goodbye, budget.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 26, 2014)

Tarte wants all my money, and they're going to get it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 26, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Holy... Is that a blush &amp; Lipsurgence set???? Goodbye, budget.


same here. well... poo


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Check this out-





Hello Kitty "Red Bow Beauty Diaries" - 65 CDN.
It's got trinkets like a coin purse, hair tie, figurine (I'm figuring those will sadly be gumball-machine quality, but don't quote me on that).
16... bandaids...? Why?
Eyeliner and nail appliques. Has anyone here ever tried eyeliner appliques..?
2 lipglosses.
2 lipbalms.
2 liquid liners.
A pink hair mascara.

I dunno, the colours are fun. Perfect set for a spoiled little sister or niece, I'm thinking.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

More stuff!





Perricone set for 95 CDN.






Bareminerals "Deluxe Size Collector's Edition" Foundation. 48 CDN.

More BareMinerals...
http://www.sephora.com/main-attraction-tm-P390026
http://www.sephora.com/magnificent-seven-P390234?skuId=1645431
http://www.sephora.com/the-magic-act-P390236?skuId=1645407
http://www.sephora.com/touch-up-to-glow-P390235?skuId=1650043
http://www.sephora.com/bareminerals-complexion-superstars-P390237?skuId=1641844
Sorry, didn't wanna clog you guys with pictures.
 

Bareminerals always has so much new stuff out it's hard to tell what's Holiday and LE. The Magic Act looks neat though.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

AAAND not trying to spam! But this looks new too:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Also a question: Is the Smashbox On the Rocks palette Ulta exclusive???


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

The big one or the little one? Although they are both also available on smashbox.com

Edit: I only ask because I have only seen the luxe one on smashbox.com and ulta.com, but I know the little one is at least at macys.com also.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, I just meant either. And are they? Goody!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Would you mind linking me to them? I can't find them on the site.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

Smashbox holiday lineup on their site

http://www.smashbox.com/products/11803/Holiday/index.tmpl

They haven't added it to the what's new tab yet


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Smashbox holiday lineup on their site
> 
> http://www.smashbox.com/products/11803/Holiday/index.tmpl
> 
> They haven't added it to the what's new tab yet


Thanks so much!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

No prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my Full Frontal set yesterday!  I'm in love :wub:   I think the Revolution lipsticks are my favorite formula but I only have 3 full sizes so all the colors in the set are new to me.  Gash is probably the best red I've ever worn!  F-Bomb isn't super flattering on me, but I have a friend who rocks the retro look so I think I'll pass that one on to her. Ladyflower is lovely, it's still bright but in a muted way.   And the Ozone liner is great, I've been using a clear liner from Avon but hate how waxy it feels, Ozone is 100 times better.  Seriously the best $40 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Holy... Is that a blush &amp; Lipsurgence set???? Goodbye, budget.





ohsailor said:


> Tarte wants all my money, and they're going to get it.





usofjessamerica said:


> same here. well... poo


$.$ tarte can have all of my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got my Full Frontal set yesterday!  I'm in love :wub:   I think the Revolution lipsticks are my favorite formula but I only have 3 full sizes so all the colors in the set are new to me.  Gash is probably the best red I've ever worn!  F-Bomb isn't super flattering on me, but I have a friend who rocks the retro look so I think I'll pass that one on to her. Ladyflower is lovely, it's still bright but in a muted way.   And the Ozone liner is great, I've been using a clear liner from Avon but hate how waxy it feels, Ozone is 100 times better.  Seriously the best $40 I've spent in a long time.


yessss.. I might grab another one when a 20% off code rolls around either at Sephora or Ulta! Can Urban Decay make more lip sets... please? haha


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> yessss.. I might grab another one when a 20% off code rolls around either at Sephora or Ulta! Can Urban Decay make more lip sets... please? haha


^^^^ This!  I remember last year they did a set with 6 full sizes, I think it was around black Friday?  I'm really hoping they do another.  The only thing Full Frontal was missing, in my opinion, was a good berry shade.  I think Venom will be my next purchase.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/candy-coated-countdown

Benefit advent page is up, not available for purchase yet


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

Says it'll be for sale 10/1


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> ^^^^ This!  I remember last year they did a set with 6 full sizes, I think it was around black Friday?  I'm really hoping they do another.  The only thing Full Frontal was missing, in my opinion, was a good berry shade.  I think Venom will be my next purchase.


It sold out sooo fast - I was pretty upset since it didn't want to process my order and kept taking me to my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Venom is a must have!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> permanent blushes - blushing bride, natural beauty, exposed, tipsy, dollface, and true love!
> 
> I might get it ... only if the price is right since I have most of them.. which I'll give the extra shades to my family/friends.


Whoa, how did you find out the shades in that set? I wonder where and when it will be available. I'm so getting that. I have wanted Exposed and Natural Beauty for the longest time!!! It's perfect, plus it comes with lipsurgence..... perfect! I might have to return my blush palette..... ohhhhh man!!!!



LindaD said:


> Holy... Is that a blush &amp; Lipsurgence set???? Goodbye, budget.


Yes, goodbye budget! See you next year! NO BE STRONG! No, don't be strong, let it take you away! Hahaha HELP!!!



turntrekgodhead said:


> More stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Perricone MD set is AWESOME! I can see how a lot of folks will snap that up. Cute minis too!



ohsailor said:


> Update to my Ulta problem: After much complaining, I got them to give me a $40 gift card.


That's kind of awesome that you got such a big gift card. Did your problem ever get resolved? Did you get what you were after? Or did they just give you the gift card as a consolation?


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking at the spoiler list for the advent calendar I am not tempted in the least.



Spoiler



]
Sorry for the fuzzy I had to catch a screenshot before it finished loading and became blank


----------



## SaraP (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes Yes Yes to the tarte blush set with the lipsurgance!!! It will be my bday gift to myself!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Looking at the spoiler list for the advent calendar I am not tempted in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that. There's also a spoiler posted earlier in this tread from Musings of a Muse- yeah, not tempted at all. And you know it's going to be, like, $100, right? I don't think any of us are buying that. They don't even have a mini lollitint in there- it's their newest shade! Erugh! Benefit annoys me!

--

Ok I found another shot of the newer Tarte holiday stuff, but I'm trying to find out more... the original gal who posted says she doesn't know the name of the set or the cost- and said something about it might being for QVC? That would annoy me, but I'd still get it. I wonder if the pillow and bracelet were just gifts or if they are being sold too?






For those of you who are interested, here's a shot someone on instagram took of the Tarte blush palette side-by-side with the Hourglass ambient blush palette.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Whoa, how did you find out the shades in that set? I wonder where and when it will be available. I'm so getting that. I have wanted Exposed and Natural Beauty for the longest time!!! It's perfect, plus it comes with lipsurgence..... perfect! I might have to return my blush palette..... ohhhhh man!!!!
> 
> Yes, goodbye budget! See you next year! NO BE STRONG! No, don't be strong, let it take you away! Hahaha HELP!!!
> 
> ...


I don't have Instagram but my friend told me that the girl who posted that pic replied with the names of the blushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



sarap said:


> Yes Yes Yes to the tarte blush set with the lipsurgance!!! It will be my bday gift to myself!


HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY! &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

This contained all of the sizes and was straight from the benefit site

You can never have too much information when trying to justify a purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

@@SaraP happy early birthday. Mine's coming up soon too I knew we were twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yes Yes Yes to the tarte blush set with the lipsurgance!!! It will be my bday gift to myself!


Is it just me, or do those blushes look full size rather than deluxe? I kind of wanted them to be deluxe.... but if they are full size and at a good price, all the better, I guess!


----------



## amystore89 (Sep 26, 2014)

LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE and everything in their 2014 HOLIDAY COLLECTION will be on their website on OCTOBER 1ST !!!

Can't waittttt !!!

Here is the sneak peek video:


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> This contained all of the sizes and was straight from the benefit site
> 
> You can never have too much information when trying to justify a purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh right, good point!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just to help you out ... I didn't like the Too Faced Everything Nice set haha


Why not? Maybe I can talk myself out of getting it, lol.



Tweakabell said:


> Looking at the spoiler list for the advent calendar I am not tempted in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is kind of sad. I really regret missing out on last year Calendar that had more stuff I like in it, and probably was cheaper. It is rumored that this year calender will be over $100.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> @@SaraP happy early birthday. Mine's coming up soon too I knew we were twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


happy early birthday to you too &lt;3



eastofthesun said:


> Is it just me, or do those blushes look full size rather than deluxe? I kind of wanted them to be deluxe.... but if they are full size and at a good price, all the better, I guess!


comparing the size of the blush with the lipsurgence in person and it looks like it is full size.



amystore89 said:


> LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE and everything in their 2014 HOLIDAY COLLECTION will be on their website on OCTOBER 1ST !!!
> 
> Can't waittttt !!!
> 
> Here is the sneak peek video:



I felt like most of the stuff were stiff (not good - compared to other Too Faced product) - I've listed more in-depth stuff about why I didn't like it a few pages back.. =( it was a long list.. haha


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> comparing the size of the blush with the lipsurgence in person and it looks like it is full size.


OH snap!!! I wonder how much it'll cost! OH MY GOSH!!!!! I'm GOING BROKE!!!!



amystore89 said:


> LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE and everything in their 2014 HOLIDAY COLLECTION will be on their website on OCTOBER 1ST !!!
> 
> Can't waittttt !!!
> 
> Here is the sneak peek video:


Thanks so much for posting this!!! I have the first Lorac Pro, and resisted getting the second one, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to resist this one- it's just so amazing! It's like...... I don't wear eyeshadow very much, but I feel like this would be the palette to end all palettes, and I may never need to buy eyeshadow again..... I WANT IT BAD!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

I AM THE PROUD OWNER OF THE KVD SET! A special and hearty thank you to the lovely SA at sephora who went into the back for me!


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I AM THE PROUD OWNER OF THE KVD SET! A special and hearty thank you to the lovely SA at sephora who went into the back for me!


will you be posting pics, pretty please???


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I AM THE PROUD OWNER OF THE KVD SET! A special and hearty thank you to the lovely SA at sephora who went into the back for me!


OOOOOH AWESOME!!!!  How much was it?!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 26, 2014)

OMG that Mega Pro WILL BE MINE!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

Pics in a bit. It was $39 and I got to see the give me more lip in person and this was a better fit for me I think. I own most of the give me more through various sets I think or things like them.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 26, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


>


I'm being obessive about finding out about that blush/lipsurgence set!

So this is from Teni Panosian's instagram and someone posted that:

*The pillow is not for sale.* It's from an event- Tarte has had a few to showcase their holiday sets. One I really wish I could have gone to where they let you make your own lingerie sachette, gave you an apron, macaroons, a mirror, a bottle of macaroon wine, a macaroon jewelry holder.... eugh!!!  I think I'm going to make a post about these beauty events and we can all stew over how jealous we are that we didn't get to go!!!!

The sets are a mix of Sephora-, Ulta-, Macy's-, and QVC-exclusives.

I really want that blush-and-lip set which we all think are full size blushes and lipsurgences. I wonder if the lip and cheek colors correspond?

She said the shades are: blushing bride, natural beauty, exposed, tipsy, dollface &amp; true love

I want this so bad. I hope it goes to Sephora, but I have a bad feeling it'll be QVC. I hope I can still get it!

Guys, I'm not sure how much it'll cost, but if those are full size, it's worth.... *calculates*....$300! The Bon Voyage set is $423 value and sold for $59, so if we assume similar savings, this set will probably be around $42? But I somehow don't see that happening because the blush palette is $42, so I guess this will be more in the $60 range.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 26, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Guys, I'm not sure how much it'll cost, but if those are full size, it's worth.... *calculates*....$300! The Bon Voyage set is $423 value and sold for $59, so if we assume similar savings, this set will probably be around $42? But I somehow don't see that happening because the blush palette is $42, so I guess this will be more in the $60 range.


Thanks for doing all that research!  I am going to wager a guess on the price of the blush/lipsurgence set: $100.  I have a feeling they will charge more for it since they are singles, not a palette. It would still be a great deal!


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 26, 2014)

So I just got the Give Me More Lip set in the mail, along with the Buxom 500 point gift I cashed my Sephora points in on. I got them as a 'push present' for myself and since my daughter is not born yet (I am 3 days over due as of this moment) I put the unopened package in her nursery. I will wait until I get home. But then if you guys want swatches, let me know!

And those two Tarte sets - the two with the LipSurgence full sized... I missed out on the vault last year (my savings was gone at that point) and I do not yet have a blush set picked out... and then there was the video of the Lorac Mega Pro...

I thought that I had enough savings this year and I might even have some left over! What a stupid thought that was! But my husband will buy me something for our anniversary, and something for Christmas and my mother-in-law has already offered to get me Vice 3 for Christmas, so I might just make it after all! The downside is waiting until Christmas to open at least two goodies but the upside is makeup for Christmas. ;&gt;


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 26, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey, thanks for that. There's also a spoiler posted earlier in this tread from Musings of a Muse- yeah, not tempted at all. And you know it's going to be, like, $100, right? I don't think any of us are buying that. They don't even have a mini lollitint in there- it's their newest shade! Erugh! Benefit annoys me!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


The Tarte sets being on QVC doesn't bother me. I actually get my hair care (Wen) from QVC and have gotten some good deals on other beauty products. Plus, one year, my Smashbox pallet came with two eyeshadows broken that got over everything! I called, and they refunded my money. They said to just throw the broken pallet away. I spent three days and one box of Q-Tips, along with some rubbing alcohol cleaning it up while I was watching TV. At the end, it looked good as new and it was free. But, I loved that with one call they listened and made it right.

I am just hoping I have enough budget left to pull the trigger and nab it in time.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

coffeecardigan said:


> Thanks for doing all that research!  I am going to wager a guess on the price of the blush/lipsurgence set: $100.  I have a feeling they will charge more for it since they are singles, not a palette. It would still be a great deal!


I hope it's not that much!  I would love this set, but I think if it's more than $60ish I'll have to pass.  You are right though, even at $100 it's still a good value.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 26, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I hope it's not that much!  I would love this set, but I think if it's more than $60ish I'll have to pass.  You are right though, even at $100 it's still a good value.


I could totally be wrong!  I hope it's cheaper so you can get it.  I cannot (CANNOT) get more blush.  I already have two drawers of blush after downsizing!  I am debating to splurge on the Hourglass palette though.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

not to sound negative or be such a huge downer... but am I the only one thinking that it will be more than $60? even more than $100? Look at their past MASSIVE full size sets - cheek stains and lipsurgence... those were both more than $100.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

The Tarte Cheek Stain Collector's Vault was sold at $150 for 8 full size cheek stains.







The Tarte LipSurgence 15 Piece Collector's Set for their Holiday 2013 lineup was $175 (picture below):


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

^ just some examples.. but regardless the set is really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> ^ just some examples.. but regardless the set is really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i'm still really sad i didn't get the cheek stain collection..


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

It probably will be in the $100+ range, but a girl can hope!  I might just get the deluxe size blush set.  It takes me forever to get through blushes.  My mom gave me a Tarte blush 2 years ago and I'm STILL working on it, showing major pan but I bet I could still get 6 months of daily wear out of it.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 26, 2014)

I think $100 for that set is a little too hopeful as well, considering that they're full size and from the permanent line. On the other hand, they had five full-sized Lipsurgence sets going for $34 a couple of years ago, and gauging by that discount, this blush/Lipsurgence set would go for approximately $82.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 26, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> It probably will be in the $100+ range, but a girl can hope!  I might just get the deluxe size blush set.  It takes me forever to get through blushes.  My mom gave me a Tarte blush 2 years ago and I'm STILL working on it, showing major pan but I bet I could still get 6 months of daily wear out of it.


It's soo hard to hit pan on blush. The only one I've done that with is from a sample sized theBalm Hot Mama blush, and I got that almost two years ago. But it also doesn't help that blush is probably my favorite cosmetics item to buy.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

So silly question, it seems to be the same size as the lipsurgence set above and there is only one box so is it the 6 blushes and 20 lipsurgences? or did she place the 14 lipsurgence set on top of its respective box (which doesn't rule out being all one set if it's for QVC, they're known for being able to break up sets like the bow and go set from last year could be 3 separate gifts).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i'm still really sad i didn't get the cheek stain collection..


don't be... the cheek stains were stuck to the cap or they fell off easily... &gt;.&lt;


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> So silly question, it seems to be the same size as the lipsurgence set above and there is only one box so is it the 6 blushes and 20 lipsurgences? or did she place the 14 lipsurgence set on top of its respective box (which doesn't rule out being all one set if it's for QVC, they're known for being able to break up sets like the bow and go set from last year could be 3 separate gifts).


i believe that it will be separate sets... don't quote me on it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

I prefer that idea 20 full size lipsurgences sounds fun and overkill at the  same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

My eyebrow and eyelash game is so weaaak!







I used the neutrals in the Vice 3 for my eyes and the lipstick is MUFE.[SIZE=14.6666669845581px] I'll come back later with a night look - eyebrows and eyelashes will be done and I'll wear Urban Decay's Lipstick in Gash.[/SIZE]


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

$36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643






http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-sweet-tintations-4-piece-collection/7601642 $26 +S+H


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My knee jerk reaction is to buy the blush set immediately, but after reeling it in and looking at what's in it I realize that I already own all of those either in full sizes or deluxe sizes.  I feel like this is progress!  I didn't "buy all the things!!11", ya know?  Feeling proud of myself!  haha


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it HSN that had that nice coupon code?  I get them and QVC mixed up!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, it's HSN with the $20 coupon.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 26, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Yes, it's HSN with the $20 coupon.



WAIT SO THAT BLUSH SET IS $16 AFTER THE COUPON?!?!!? BRB, DYING.

Edit: Ok back to life. Looks like a single item has to be over $40 to use it. DARN.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would really, really want that Benefit blush set if the packaging wasn't so bulky.  I don't have any of them and that would be perfect. I don't trust myself enough to get the pans out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys, calmate... Isn't it $20 off $40?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me ALL of the blushes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 26, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Guys, calmate... Isn't it $20 off $40?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is!  lol  It was 20NEWSUMMER, but I'm not sure if that's the expired one or not.


----------



## Elena K (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blush set looks looks lovely!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Sep 26, 2014)

I was going to purchase the Kiss and Belle set, but I think I'm going to wait and see how much that full-size set of 12 Lipsurgences is.  I think it will probably be too expensive for me.  I would like to see another set of 5 full-size for $34 like they had before.

ETA: I was trying to quote the original poster of this picture but for some reason the picture posted without the reference.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 26, 2014)

I saw the lorac video posted but here is a picture if anyone was curious.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, just wanted to mention Sephora is getting a similar lip set. In case anyone needs to hit vib and was interested. I saw the picture on a site. I'll try to find it and post it.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 26, 2014)

Here it is. Benefit 3 scoops o'sexy. It is packaged as three full size gift sets and looks like it will be priced at $42.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

KVD Set Pics

Sorry the sun was playing peekaboo all afternoon



Spoiler







In order left to right, top to bottom

Countess

Agatha

Adora

Sexer

Wonderchilde (my favorite)

Bachelorette

Motorhead

Lovecraft

Hexagram

I was so happy they made the case the same studded pattern as the full sizes, they could have cheaped out and made them smooth. It is an awesome set and I love every color but Agatha. It's a steal for $39


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Here it is. Benefit 3 scoops o'sexy. It is packaged as three full size gift sets and looks like it will be priced at $42.


I love when they package it like that because it makes it easier to break up and gift without it looking like a  whole bunch of random pieces thrown together


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Here it is. Benefit 3 scoops o'sexy. It is packaged as three full size gift sets and looks like it will be priced at $42.


That will be mine!!!! Maybe even 2 of them!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the KVD set much better than the Gimme More Lip set.

I called my Sephora and they don't have it yet . 

They said next week.  Sad Face.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in love with Wonderchilde, I'm wearing it right now for no reason lol. I tried on Motorhead for Hubby but I just can't pull off that vampy/goth look, I'm definitely more punk/neon. It's ok, it matches my personality I guess?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 26, 2014)

hmmm...rethinking getting the kvd lip set. I really only want the darker colors...might be better off just purchasing them separately.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 26, 2014)

I went by my SIJCP and they had a bunch of the KVD lip sets out on the shelf....glad I went to see it in person, the colors wont work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I grabbed the UD set, I love that one!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 27, 2014)

The only Too faced item I find interesting

$22 4 mini bronzers and a mini buki






http://www.sephora.com/bronzer-wardrobe-P390805?skuId=1640432

Edit: This was worded a bit obnoxiously, it's not that the others aren't interesting it's I have too much of what they offer. This reminds me of a mini "little black bronzer book" and I thought it was a cool concept that I don't own many of.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh I like that bronzer set, but I have 2 of the 100pt perks to work through....


----------



## kyxli (Sep 27, 2014)

I ordered Vice 3 and the lipstick set from Ulta earlier this week during the beauty break, but it won't get here until the middle of next week.

I'm also looking forward to seeing how much the Tarte blush/lipsurgence set will be.


----------



## beachlover (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how much the Mega Pro palette is going to be?


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 27, 2014)

The Nordstrom version of the mini caviar stick set has 5 colors instead of 4! A little bummed that 2 of the colors are repeats from last year.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-mini-caviar-stick-eye-color-set-limited-edition-101-value/3862933

ETA: nice gwp, too!


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 27, 2014)

beachlover said:


> Does anyone know how much the Mega Pro palette is going to be?


It's supposedly only going to be $59 which is an amazing price as the Lorac Pro and Lorac Pro 2 were both $42, I think.


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 27, 2014)

I finally took photos and got them all together for the Cargo - Shanghai Nights palette from Ulta that I bought!! Guys, this palette is friggin awesome, the eyeshadow quality is probably even butterier than the Lorac Pro palette! Love, love, love, it's definitely worth $39, and I'm so stoked I was able to get it for $20!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 27, 2014)

That eye look is pretty!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 27, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> I finally took photos and got them all together for the Cargo - Shanghai Nights palette from Ulta that I bought!! Guys, this palette is friggin awesome, the eyeshadow quality is probably even butterier than the Lorac Pro palette! Love, love, love, it's definitely worth $39, and I'm so stoked I was able to get it for $20!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yay I have this palette on its way lve the pics!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

@@tweakabell hahaha Girl you're on fire!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 27, 2014)

LOL I love this time of year! So many palettes and sets to play with!

Hubby is discussing getting me a light setup for my birthday since it was such a pain today waiting for the sun. What could have been done in 20 min ended up taking over an hour.


----------



## beachlover (Sep 27, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> It's supposedly only going to be $59 which is an amazing price as the Lorac Pro and Lorac Pro 2 were both $42, I think.


Thanks! So many things I want.. I'm going to be so broke..


----------



## saku (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah, didn't think that mega pro will be any more expensive than the vice.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> KVD Set Pics
> 
> Sorry the sun was playing peekaboo all afternoon
> 
> ...


Luv this!!! Thank you for swatching them Tweakabell


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 27, 2014)

@@tweakabell thanks so much for the swatches of the KVD set!! I love the mini studded beauties, but I think the Full Frontal is more my speed. FINALLY NARROWED DOWN THREE SETS TO TWO. My bank account likes me.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> LOL I love this time of year! So many palettes and sets to play with!
> 
> Hubby is discussing getting me a light setup for my birthday since it was such a pain today waiting for the sun. What could have been done in 20 min ended up taking over an hour.


If you have a flash you can bounce it from the ceiling or a wall or bounce card (as in the outdoor setting) in order to get more even lighting or they make mini soft boxes for the flash units. You can also get a  chord or a remote to use the flash off camera. My husband used to take a whole studio set up made up of SB-800s and soft boxes with a commander unit on photoshoots until he got Alien Bees and a battery pack. The battery pack died and he wants a generator now, he's borrowed one and loved it.

Overcast lighting is actually really good for photography but you may have to change the ISO on your camera. A  soft box is used to give the diffused lighting effect that clouds give. A white piece of board on the shadow side would reflect light back at your subject too.

I miss doing photography!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 27, 2014)

Just bought way too many things. For reference, I had only spent $30 at Sephora this year so far &amp; I just hit VIB. Oops!

Should be stocked up on blush &amp; lip products for several hundred years or so..


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 27, 2014)

Motorhead and Lovecraft are so pretty!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 27, 2014)

Not sure if Holiday or not, but it looks like Lime Crime is going to be releasing some palettes.

http://instagram.com/p/tdHcC6R2p0/?modal=true


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't decide if I should buy the Tarte Bon Voyage set or ask for it as a gift.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Ahhh I haven't posted in so long :[ My laptop charger went byebye and then my T3i LCD went wack-o and what not then school and all of that jazz... anyways, here's my look for the day!
> 
> I used the Vice 3 Palette (Truth - highlight), Brokedown - lower inner lash line, Lucky - inner lid, Alchemy - crease/outer lid, Bondage - outer corner, and Sonic-lower outer lash line) Urban Decay Lipstick in Liar from the Lip Frontal Lip Stash, and the Hourglass Blush Palette (Luminous Flush and Incandescent Electra)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay Full Frontal Lipstick Stash:
> 
> Left to Right - Crush, F-Bomb, Gash, Illicit, Ladyflower, and Liar
> 
> ...


Love your swatches, I have yet to pick up this set.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 28, 2014)

Ladies, there is something wrong with me.  I'm anticipating the Lush holiday release a bit too much I think.  Last night I had a dream they were released today, I bought all of them, and they were delivering earlier than expected.  It was the best dream ever and I woke up SO EXCITED.  I mean most people have dreams about tropical vacations and Channing Tatum.  I have dreams about Lush product releases.  :wacko:


----------



## Queennie (Sep 28, 2014)

Body-shop advent calendar.

Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Should be stocked up on blush &amp; lip products for several hundred years or so..


:lol: :lol: :lol:



wadedl said:


> If you have a flash you can bounce it from the ceiling or a wall or bounce card (as in the outdoor setting) in order to get more even lighting or they make mini soft boxes for the flash units. You can also get a  chord or a remote to use the flash off camera. My husband used to take a whole studio set up made up of SB-800s and soft boxes with a commander unit on photoshoots until he got Alien Bees and a battery pack. The battery pack died and he wants a generator now, he's borrowed one and loved it.
> 
> Overcast lighting is actually really good for photography but you may have to change the ISO on your camera. A  soft box is used to give the diffused lighting effect that clouds give. A white piece of board on the shadow side would reflect light back at your subject too.
> 
> I miss doing photography!


Wow, you know what you're doing! I wish I knew more about photography. I tried changing my ISO once, but I didn't know what I was doing and kind of screwed it up. Oops. :blush:



Kimb3rly said:


> Ladies, there is something wrong with me.  I'm anticipating the Lush holiday release a bit too much I think.  Last night I had a dream they were released today, I bought all of them, and they were delivering earlier than expected.  It was the best dream ever and I woke up SO EXCITED.  I mean most people have dreams about tropical vacations and Channing Tatum.  I have dreams about Lush product releases.  :wacko:


Right there with you, sister! I have waaay too many dreams about buying things, or digging into freebies bins. Those are the best kinds of dreams.... until you wake up! :smilehappyyes:

******

Ok, so at this moment in time (could change any minute, hahah) I really only want the following holiday sets:

1. Tarte blush palette ($42- check, got it)

2. Tarte bush and lipsurgence set ($?- QVC?)

3. Lorac MegaPRO ($59- Ulta)

4. Josie Maran Love that Flush Argan Infinity Lip and Cheek Set (not sure if this is a holiday set, but it's new)

5. MAYBE the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette or Ambient Blush Palette

I think that's it...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 28, 2014)

I would really love to have the Lorac MegaPRO.


----------



## acostakk (Sep 28, 2014)

I may or may not have leveraged the husbands purchase of a new iPhone into an Ambient Lighting palette for myself. And I might have forgotten to mention the Tarte Petite Treats Advent Calendar that's coming in the mail. whoops.


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I have been thinking about this for a few days. First, thank you for all the posts and swatches! They have helped a ton. I need this Benefit Blush pallet. I have no Benefit cosmetics, so this seems like a great way to try them out. Plus, the price point is great.

After seeing the Kat Von D swatches, I am going to have to pass. I have every other mini lip set she released. They hold a special place in my heart, but there are only two colors I would really wear in this set, and they look patchy plus I have dupes. The new formula is a total bummer for me. I think all of us have different chemistry and needs, but the only one of her new lip products that work on me is Poe, and then, only with some care. ;&lt;

But I will take the $39 I set aside for that and throw it into the "What the crap is that massive QVC Tarte set... OMG pile." I showed it to my husband who smiled and I said that depending on how much it is, I might need he and at least one of our mothers to chip in for it as a Christmas present. I did the same for him at his birthday when he wanted a $150 dollar Prime Axiom for his Warmachine set. He said he would, so crossing my fingers.

Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 28, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> So I have been thinking about this for a few days. First, thank you for all the posts and swatches! They have helped a ton. I need this Benefit Blush pallet. I have no Benefit cosmetics, so this seems like a great way to try them out. Plus, the price point is great.
> 
> *After seeing the Kat Von D swatches, I am going to have to pass. I have every other mini lip set she released. They hold a special place in my heart, but there are only two colors I would really wear in this set, and they look patchy plus I have dupes. The new formula is a total bummer for me. I think all of us have different chemistry and needs, but the only one of her new lip products that work on me is Poe, and then, only with some care. ;&lt;*
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said regarding the Kat Von D lipstick set.

I also have all of the other Kat Von D lipstick sets that have come out over the years as well as a couple of full sizes of the Painted Love lipsticks.  I was intrigued by the Studded Lipstick set but after looking at swatches I know I would realistically only use 4 of those colors, and I already have 2 of those 4.  For me it makes more sense to buy the full sizes of the 2 that I like and don't yet have.  It's a great set for those who like and don't already have the majority of the colors.  I love my Kat Von D minis from years past   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 28, 2014)

The HSN Benefit blush set sold out this afternoon...so I guess that settles my debate for me, lol.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 28, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> The HSN Benefit blush set sold out this afternoon...so I guess that settles my debate for me, lol.


They are going to be selling at Sephora at the start of October! Also, maybe there website.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Love your swatches, I have yet to pick up this set.





JC327 said:


> So pretty!


thank you for leaving kind words all over MUT &lt;3


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2014)

[LATE POST] Friday's look but with Urban Decay's Lipstick in Gash, some eyelashes, and a little bit of eyebrow powder  excuse my boyfriend and the 2 nieces in the background haha


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm almost screaming... hell, I might need to take a Greyhound down to Toronto this weekend coming up so stuff doesn't sell out on me. Damn living in the middle of nowhere!

The price is right on the KVD set, though. I'm thinking it'll be 45 CDN so that's a relief.


----------



## kyxli (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm debating whether I want the KvD lipstick set. Realistically, I wouldn't use a lot of the colors, but it's a good price, and I do want to try them... I'm thinking that maybe I should get it and try to trade or sell the colors I don't want.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

@@kyxli or try to find someone to split with...sounds like a lot of people are only digging a few colors.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 28, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang Wow! You are a total beauty!


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2014)

So glad the boyfriend was able to help me get the Benefit Cheeky Sweet Spot on Friday because it's selling out fast everywhere!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 28, 2014)

@@tweakabell thanks for the swatches of the Kat Von D set.  I ended up grabbing one today!  I had to ask for it since it wasn't out yet and the SA wasn't quite sure what I was talking about was nice enough to look around for me and found it!  

eta:  then she and another sales associate both wanted it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 28, 2014)

LOL my cashier was the same way. It took her forever to get it in my bag, she kept turning it over to look at it.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 28, 2014)

After trying them all on my face I like all of them but Agatha (the beige) and Motorhead (darkest red/burgandy). Agatha is too close to my skin color, it makes it really scary to watch me talk its just this hole in my face lmao. Motorhead I look like a little kid who wants to play goth I just can't pull it off. Every other color is perfect though.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 28, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> [LATE POST] Friday's look but with Urban Decay's Lipstick in Gash, some eyelashes, and a little bit of eyebrow powder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excuse my boyfriend and the 2 nieces in the background haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@viccckyhoang You are absolutely gorgeous! Is that one of the UD lipsticks from the set?


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 28, 2014)

Queennie said:


> They are going to be selling at Sephora at the start of October! Also, maybe there website.


Will be on their website Oct 1 also I believe!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> After trying them all on my face I like all of them but Agatha (the beige) and Motorhead (darkest red/burgandy). Agatha is too close to my skin color, it makes it really scary to watch me talk its just this hole in my face lmao. Motorhead I look like a little kid who wants to play goth I just can't pull it off. Every other color is perfect though.


hahah!  I think Agatha looks nice but it does seem really light. I haven't swatch any yet (the horror...but been so busy)  but I have looked at them.  I'm excited about all of them except for countess (don't like orange lippies at all) and hexagram.  I can't wait to try some of them out tomorrow.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@viccckyhoang Wow! You are a total beauty!





Queennie said:


> @@viccckyhoang You are absolutely gorgeous! Is that one of the UD lipsticks from the set?


thank you guys! &lt;3 Gash is one of the UD lipsticks from the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know when the release date for the Kat Von D lip set is (online)?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Does anyone know when the release date for the Kat Von D lip set is (online)?


I'm wondering the same thing! D;


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay guys! I saw this a couple of days ago on FB (Pursebuzz reposted the photo):





It's not THAT exciting especially when I already own the Chrysalis and Monarch palette - nonetheless Kat Von D eyeshadows are reaaally good and I would pick it up in a heart beat with a 20% off code.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I just must be stupid because I am so lost in the swatch order.

Looking as a whole, I feel so jaded on eyeshadow lately I feel like unless it's some super neon bright, I most  likely have it somewhere in my pantheon of palettes. Most likely a pass for me. I love the cover though.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Ok I just must be stupid because I am so lost in the swatch order.
> 
> Looking as a whole, I feel so jaded on eyeshadow lately I feel like unless it's some super neon bright, I most  likely have it somewhere in my pantheon of palettes. Most likely a pass for me. I love the cover though.


You're not stupid - she did swatch it in a weird order..  I think that everyone on here feels overloaded with eyeshadows haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2014)

Click on the link below for Chanel's Holiday 2014 Makeup Collection:

http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/






^ THAT highlighter - $76; other than that the rest of the stuff are MEH.


----------



## Megan27ist (Sep 29, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Click on the link below for Chanel's Holiday 2014 Makeup Collection:
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/
> 
> ...


Can all of my stuff have that pretty design on it?!?

But $76 for a highlighter is a bit rich for my blood.  Especially since I rarely use highlighter, but it's so pretty.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 29, 2014)

That highlighter is dreamy! I would have liked to see something for size reference though because the impression I'm getting is that it's the size of an eyeshadow. I'm not a fan of the imprint though, with the color and it being the holidays I would have loved a stylized snowflake, although I could see others finding it cliche. At $76 I will be admiring from afar though,lol so I'm not the target audience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 29, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Can all of my stuff have that pretty design on it?!?
> 
> But $76 for a highlighter is a bit rich for my blood.  Especially since I rarely use highlighter, but it's so pretty.





Tweakabell said:


> That highlighter is dreamy! I would have liked to see something for size reference though because the impression I'm getting is that it's the size of an eyeshadow. I'm not a fan of the imprint though, with the color and it being the holidays I would have loved a stylized snowflake, although I could see others finding it cliche. At $76 I will be admiring from afar though,lol so I'm not the target audience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree! $76 is a bit steep D;

I think that the snowflake design would've been a better idea since it is the Holidays. The highlighter is 8 g / 0.28 oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool, TYVM! So a little smaller than a Cindy Lou, that's better than I thought ( I had to climb out of bed to eyeball the size, otherwise it would have bothered me).

Does anyone know of anything like it? All my highlighters are gold leaning, I'm digging the silvery color.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I agree! $76 is a bit steep D;
> 
> I think that the snowflake design would've been a better idea since it is the Holidays. The highlighter is 8 g / 0.28 oz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The highlighter is designed to look like feathers, while maintaining the shape of Coco Chanel's signature flower, the Camellia. I think it is beautiful, and plan to grab the Platine highlighting powder, as well as the Caresse blush and Volage Rouge Allure lipstick.

I'm forgoing other holiday collections, in fact, going forward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other than the LE Meterorites, nothing else holds enough appeal for me. I've been waiting for Chanel's collection for a few months now,


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The highlighter is designed to look like feathers, while maintaining the shape of Coco Chanel's signature flower, the Camellia. I think it is beautiful, and plan to grab the Platine highlighting powder, as well as the Caresse blush and Volage Rouge Allure lipstick.
> 
> I'm forgoing other holiday collections, in fact, going forward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other than the LE Meterorites, nothing else holds enough appeal for me. I've been waiting for Chanel's collection for a few months now,


Awesome! We'll have to live though you vicariously for the fancy pretties, enjoy!

Tone is so hard to convey in text. *sigh* Every way I word this it comes off as insincere, hopefully you ladies understand what I mean.

Edit: Stepping away from the comp my responses are getting weird lol, I need sleep


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Cool, TYVM! So a little smaller than a Cindy Lou, that's better than I thought ( I had to climb out of bed to eyeball the size, otherwise it would have bothered me).
> 
> Does anyone know of anything like it? All my highlighters are gold leaning, I'm digging the silvery color.


My favorite highlighter is by Chaos Makeup and she has one called Electric that is silver.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Awesome! We'll have to live though you vicariously for the fancy pretties, enjoy!
> 
> Tone is so hard to convey in text. *sigh* Every way I word this it comes off as insincere, hopefully you ladies understand what I mean.
> 
> Edit: Stepping away from the comp my responses are getting weird lol, I need sleep


Ha ha, oh man, I always feel like my responses seem so mean, it is why I use so many emoticons. :lol: And my sarcasm, never EVER translates! I've stopped using sarcasm in text without the /sarcasm end tag. 

And not sarcastically, I will e living vicariously through everyone who picks up other items this holiday! I want the Make Up For Ever shadows SO bad, but I just don't need any more eyeshadow. It's on my verboten list for the remainder of 2014.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 29, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Click on the link below for Chanel's Holiday 2014 Makeup Collection:
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/08/18/chanel-holiday-2014-makeup-collection/
> 
> ...


  I will be getting this highlighter most likely since I use highlighter every day and  it is not like any I have


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, that is a beautiful highlighter.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm lusting after that Chanel highlighter, and I don't even know if I can pull a silver highlighter off!  

Then my eyes immediately put on the buy list the eye pencil and blush... but then my brain kicked in-- the blush is peach with silver shimmer, I just got the Ambient blush palette from Hourglass which has a peach with silvery shimmer...so I guess I can skip the Chanel blush.  Then I remembered my Pixi eye pencil that I love, which looks the same as this Chanel eye pencil, or close enough to not justify a 30$ new one, lol.  

But I'm still eyeing the highlighter.  I'll have to wait and see swatches of it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 29, 2014)

That highlighter is sooooo pretty!  I won't be splurging on it though, I rarely use highlighter so it would take me years and years to use it up.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 29, 2014)

Chanel holiday is starting to pop up on some of the department stores. I wanted too buy from Chanel direct, because I love their gorgeous gift boxes, but I've gone ahead and ordered the Camélia de Plumes highlighter and the Volage Rouge Allure Intense lipstick from Bloomie's since it's 6% on Ebates and I get Loyallist points.

No blush yet, though. Maybe I can hold off and still get a Chanel box. :wub:


----------



## beachlover (Sep 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Chanel holiday is starting to pop up on some of the department stores. I wanted too buy from Chanel direct, because I love their gorgeous gift boxes, but I've gone ahead and ordered the Camélia de Plumes highlighter and the Volage Rouge Allure Intense lipstick from Bloomie's since it's 6% on Ebates and I get Loyallist points.
> 
> No blush yet, though. Maybe I can hold off and still get a Chanel box. :wub:


I'm jealous! The triple points for loyalist promo is tempting me!


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 30, 2014)

There are some other pretty Chanel highlighters that might work for some of y'all more: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-DENTELLE-PR%C3%89CIEUSE-138455

and: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-JARDIN-DE-CAM%C3%89LIAS-138043/sku/138044


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> There are some other pretty Chanel highlighters that might work for some of y'all more: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-DENTELLE-PR%C3%89CIEUSE-138455
> 
> and: http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-JARDIN-DE-CAM%C3%89LIAS-138043/sku/138044


 I have the Jardin de Camélias as well and just a warning - there is no shimmer or shine with that powder, at least not on my skin. It is truly just a very light powder to bring lightness to the face. But it's so beautiful I hardly ever wear it.

Dentelle Précieuse I didn't buy because I already knew I wanted the Holiday highlighter - ugh, so pretty though! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Sep 30, 2014)

The Chanel highlight with the lace so tempting!


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 30, 2014)

Today I received my Tarte Blush Set (set of 4 minis) as well as a trio of mini Smashbox lipsticks. I ordered them both from Ulta. I haven't had time to play with them yet but as soon as I do I'll post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't been feeling well but I'll post swatches + looks for the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set later on today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

OOH Can't wait! (Edit: For Away Oui go swatches, this was unclear) My big Ulta order is due here on the 1st.

I'm still torn on reviewing them right away or waiting cuz Hubby ordered me a new CAMERA for my birthday ( I love that silly man :wub: :sunshine:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but it comes on the 9th he says.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 30, 2014)

Just curious... with all the holiday palettes getting posted and me being close to vib at Sephora, I keep seeing mention of a 20% off code. Do they usually have a discount code this time of year?


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Benefit Holiday set pages Remember they  aren't available for purchase until 10/1



Spoiler



Sugarglam fairies

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sugarglam-fairies

Cheeky Sweet Spot

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/cheeky-sweet-spot

Sweet Tintations

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sweet-tintations

Goodies a Go-GO

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/goodies-a-go-go

Pretty Parfait

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/pretty-parfait

Delicious Wishes

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/delicious-wishes

Complexion Confections

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/complexion-confections

Fun Size Flirts

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/fun-size-flirts


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 30, 2014)

The Kat Von D lip set and eyeshadow book are online now at sephora, they wont sell out in the next couple days will they?


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay, I might snag another one!

I have to update my blog post as well (stupid extra work, lol). I doubt they'll sell out immediately last year it was at least a few weeks.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Advent calendar is up $99

http://www.sephora.com/advent-calendar-P390437?skuId=1636463


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Benefit 3 scoops of sexy $42

http://www.sephora.com/3-scoops-o-sexy-P387837?skuId=1636455


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

the blush and lip set $175

http://www.sephora.com/dream-come-hue-12-piece-collector-s-set-P388935?skuId=1633908


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 30, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Okay guys! I saw this a couple of days ago on FB (Pursebuzz reposted the photo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The palette &amp; the lipstick set is now on Sephora!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2014)

@@tweakabell your new picture is gorgeous! 

Definitely grabbing the KVD lip set and torn on the Tarte blush/lip set...


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Thx Sweetie! I'm torn, I could return a few items and grab a set for a friend of mine (the colors and packaging and the fact that's it's KVD makes it virtually perfect for her) but the Tarte set is just a flat out no for me. $175 on top of the Hourglass blush palette is just a no.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 30, 2014)

I am going to pick between the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette and Ambient Blush palette. Which should I pick? I know that's a hard question, but I can't bring myself to buy both...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Just curious... with all the holiday palettes getting posted and me being close to vib at Sephora, I keep seeing mention of a 20% off code. Do they usually have a discount code this time of year?


Friends &amp; Family is soon, but last year they did actually limit that to Sephora's staff's friends &amp; family. The codes were unique. I got lucky &amp; got one from a very sweet girl on Instagram. 

But last year they also send out gift cards. I want to say it was $15 for BIs &amp; $20 for VIB? I think that was later in the year though.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't speak for the Lighting Palette but the Blush palette is lovely.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Friends &amp; Family is soon, but last year they did actually limit that to Sephora's staff's friends &amp; family. The codes were unique. I got lucky &amp; got one from a very sweet girl on Instagram.
> 
> But last year they also send out gift cards. I want to say it was $15 for BIs &amp; $20 for VIB? I think that was later in the year though.


Last year it was early Dec for the giftcards


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 30, 2014)

*squeee*  I ordered the KVD lip set this morning!  Now to wait on Lush.  lol


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 30, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I haven't been feeling well but I'll post swatches + looks for the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set later on today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sorry you don't feel well! I hope you aren't getting sick and a good night's rest will help! Get well soon! You're our resident swatcher, we need you, heheh! Seriously, though, your swatches are THE BEST I've ever seen. I hope you swatch everything forever!!! :w00t:



Tweakabell said:


> Benefit Holiday set pages Remember they  aren't available for purchase until 10/1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for putting those all together like that, it is awesome!  :smilehappyyes:   I want to do that for the Tarte things, and the Fresh things, but I haven't had a chance yet!



Tweakabell said:


> the blush and lip set $175
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/dream-come-hue-12-piece-collector-s-set-P388935?skuId=1633908


I love you for posting this! I thought it was going to be a QVC exclusive, so I'm glad it's not. WHAT A CUTE NAME!!! "Dream Come Hue" !!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, $175 is.... making me cry.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it wouldn't be worth it for me to get it as I really only want Exposed and Natural Beauty, and even if I got it and sold everything else, I'd barely make back my money, much less make a profit, so I think I'll have to pass on this. 

I got the Tarte pin up blush palette, but I'm not a fan, and even though it's only $42 and a muuuuch better deal than that, I'm sadly going to have to return it. The thing is, if that set above with the 6 blushes and 6 lipsurgences were deluxe sized, I'd be all over it because it'd be a good deal, but as it is... I just can't do it. :soap:



allistra44 said:


> @@tweakabell your new picture is gorgeous!
> 
> Definitely grabbing the KVD lip set and torn on the Tarte blush/lip set...


I agree about Twekabell's new photo- soooo pretty! :flowers:

I also agree about being torn on the Tarte blush/lip set... I am really torn but only because I wanted it to be a really good deal, and it is if you want all that, but I just want two blushes... argchhhh I'm crying!!!



Tweakabell said:


> Thx Sweetie! I'm torn, I could return and grab a set for a friend of mine (the colors and packaging and the fact that's it's KVD makes it virtually perfect for her) but the Tarte set is just a flat out no for me. $175 on top of the Hourglass blush palette is just a no.


I guess I can look at this in a good way.... compared to that, the Hourglass blush palette is way cheaper.... maybe I should get that.... :hehe:



lindzebra said:


> I am going to pick between the Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette and Ambient Blush palette. Which should I pick? I know that's a hard question, but I can't bring myself to buy both...


I'm having the same kind of  battle with that..... I really want both, but I can't afford both. I am leaning more towards the Ambient Lighting palette because it's more versatile- you can put that on over a regular blush, but the ambient blush palette only works as a color cosmetic- the lighting palette could be all over your face, just on the high points, in the inner corner, and the darker shade could kind of work as a bronzer etc. But.... I don't know......I'm torn too! People, come tell us what to do!!! :unsure2:


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

If you get a blush palette with heavy Lighting powder veining, It can double as both  My mood exposure (posted in the sephora thread or on my blog, I'm not digging through my posts to find it right now) is almost all Mood lighting lol

Edit: Here we go, at my comp now so I can post the file


----------



## Madelyn (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know! I want the blush set. Now that we know the Tarte Blushes with the 6 LipSurgence is a $175 vault (cry) I will probably skip it. I think I'll get the benefit Cheeky Sweet Spot and possibly the Hourglass Blush Pallet, along with the Too Faced Melted Kisses. All that and it is still less money! Of course, if the Husband goes on vacation and I can't go (long story) that vault might make a good 'vacation'....

(Just for the record, we have been planning this trip for a while. Our daughter is still not here. She just refuses to be born. She is now a week late, which makes it just to the point where I can't go. I need to stay with her. We are meeting people and other friends are going on the trip, so the husband is torn. I am not the type to be like, "You can't go no matter what", but I am they type to feel justified with a pretty newly colored smile afterward....)



Tweakabell said:


> Benefit Holiday set pages Remember they aren't available for purchase until 10/1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

UPS will be in my area (imagine that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) so my giant Ulta order will be here today not tommorrow!


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 30, 2014)

$175 for the Tarte set definitely puts it out of my spending comfort zone!  I guess for some reason I thought they were the deluxe sizes.  I think the Hourglass palette will be my blush purchase for the holidays.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> UPS will be in my area (imagine that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) so my giant Ulta order will be here today not tommorrow!



OOhhh...Mine too, a day early!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Sep 30, 2014)

Yikes, $175 is too much for that Tarte set. I'd rather just collect the blushes over time than fork over a chunk of change for shades I can't even choose.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

It's not that it's a bad price it's just out of my makeup splurging zone for one product (even though it's technically 12)


----------



## LindaD (Sep 30, 2014)

Benefit blush set up on Sephora: http://www.sephora.com/cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes-P390438


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 30, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Just curious... with all the holiday palettes getting posted and me being close to vib at Sephora, I keep seeing mention of a 20% off code. Do they usually have a discount code this time of year?


 



mirandamanda said:


> The Kat Von D lip set and eyeshadow book are online now at sephora, they wont sell out in the next couple days will they?


They did have a 20% off event open to VIB's around early November last year. I remember I bought all of my holiday sets during that sale and the only thing sold out was the Laura mercier palette. All the kat von d, tarte, buxum, bite beauty, urban decay, even the hourglass palette was still there. I guess it would depend on demand though.


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorac Mega Pro will be $59 (not live yet):

http://store.loraccosmetics.com/Products/Mega-PRO-Palette__7099-MEGA-spc-PRO.aspx


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 30, 2014)

I got my Tarte Bon Voyage set yesterday!!! Just in case anyone would like my thoughts on it.

And OMG I forgot all about the advent calendar! Last year I did not get it but swore I'd get it this year but now I've sworn on no more holiday sets. Wah! It looks so awesome...


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes yes share thoughts! Always looking due more opinions!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 30, 2014)

So I got around to trying all of the lipsticks in the Kat Von D set.  I'm not as happy as I though I would be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  The colors included are great.  I tried them all on and I was surprised by how many of them I liked on me (even the orange!).  Some of the colors just had a terribly dry formula which made them hard to apply and patchy.  So I know that even though I like some of the colors I'm not going to want to bother applying them because of the formula.  Some of the mattes were also very drying, I know this is a common issue with mattes but still annoying.  I'm thinking I'll just return it but I'm still sad about it.  I really loved some of the colors that were in the set.  I think when I return it I'm going to pick up a full size of one of the ones that I liked.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Sep 30, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> So I got around to trying all of the lipsticks in the Kat Von D set. I'm not as happy as I though I would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . The colors included are great. I tried them all on and I was surprised by how many of them I liked on me (even the orange!). Some of the colors just had a terribly dry formula which made them hard to apply and patchy. So I know that even though I like some of the colors I'm not going to want to bother applying them because of the formula. Some of the mattes were also very drying, I know this is a common issue with mattes but still annoying. I'm thinking I'll just return it but I'm still sad about it. I really loved some of the colors that were in the set. I think when I return it I'm going to pick up a full size of one of the ones that I liked.


I have heard that so many times about that collection!! Temptalia gave a lot of them D's and even F's!! From what I hear the formula is very inconsistent which is a shame.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> If you get a blush palette with heavy Lighting powder veining, It can double as both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mood exposure (posted in the sephora thread or on my blog, I'm not digging through my posts to find it right now) is almost all Mood lighting lol
> 
> Edit: Here we go, at my comp now so I can post the file
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Wow that's so cool...I guess you could get any kind of combo. Kinda makes me want to open each box and check what combo I get before I buy... hahah! I checkekd out your blog also and they look really good on you!



chibimorph said:


> Lorac Mega Pro will be $59 (not live yet):
> 
> http://store.loraccosmetics.com/Products/Mega-PRO-Palette__7099-MEGA-spc-PRO.aspx


Wow, the photo of that makes the colors look way different from what I saw. It makes Fawn more yellow, Indigo less amazing, Deep Teal less deep and less teal... I guess I should wait to check this baby out in stores before I decide. Is it going to be a permanent thing, or is this a limited edition? I'm afraid it's just going to be a holiday thing....

Look at the difference:













MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I have heard that so many times about that collection!! Temptalia gave a lot of them D's and even F's!! From what I hear the formula is very inconsistent which is a shame.


Yeah, that's really too bad. I tried her shade 'Wolvesmouth' at Sephora and it wasn't too bad in terms of dryness but it wasn't a matte. I really like that shade, it's so pretty!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yes yes share thoughts! Always looking due more opinions!


UHG! Everything is backwards and upside down. Sorry!

The eyeshadows were what reeled me in and they are gorgeous! Very build able. You have to build them to get a great pigmentation which is fine by me because I always fear too much over too little. Several mattes.

Lip sergence is the smaller of the two swatches and is pretty pink. The gloss is the longer swatch and smells like vanilla. I have been wanting to try lip sergence. I just wish it had been a more Fall color since I'm not really wearing pink lips right now. But they are very nice too.

The travel set is cute! It has an elastic portion which houses the shadows. Also a cheap plastic tray that I'll just throw away. Hold on, let me see what I forgot...


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

I just got a Tarte single blush in my Sephora package today.   I think that's it for me on the blush.  I was considering the lip/blush set but, nah, too much product for me right now.

Call me crazy, but I swear now that I know how to apply my Ambient lighting powder, it gives me a lot of color.  I have to tone down the blush/bronzer, etc or it looks like summer is still here.  I like the look but, less color is in order.  My Tarte blushes will last forever.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 30, 2014)

gahhhh I want that benefit blush set so BAD but.....my wallet is crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 30, 2014)

Got the kat von d  lips set and eye set.  Do I need them no.... I just have to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 30, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> So I got around to trying all of the lipsticks in the Kat Von D set.  I'm not as happy as I though I would be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  The colors included are great.  I tried them all on and I was surprised by how many of them I liked on me (even the orange!).  Some of the colors just had a terribly dry formula which made them hard to apply and patchy.  So I know that even though I like some of the colors I'm not going to want to bother applying them because of the formula.  Some of the mattes were also very drying, I know this is a common issue with mattes but still annoying.  I'm thinking I'll just return it but I'm still sad about it.  I really loved some of the colors that were in the set.  I think when I return it I'm going to pick up a full size of one of the ones that I liked.


Glad to hear your thoughts on this. I knew Temptalia's reviews were terrible on these and her reviews are usually spot on for me so it's good to hear someone else concur with her thoughts! Really too bad about the dryness as the colors do seem to be unique.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, god, after I said I wouldn't I ordered the MUFE Eyeshadow set. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But i've been dying to try the Artist's Shadows and the palette is removable and...and... 

At least I passed on the Kat Von D Studded Kiss Lip Set. Looking at the colors, I _know_ that those aren't colors I want, or I would have bought them all ready (case in point - Wonderchilde) so why waste my $40?

it was hard but I take a small comfort in successfully resisting, and now to wait for my new shadows. Still don't know if the Too Faced Everything Nice is going back or not...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 30, 2014)

@@eastofthesun - I feel much better today.. I slept all day like a baby yesterday. I'm in college but I swear that the other people in my classes are like little children (sneezing without covering their mouth, sniffling without blowing their nose, etc).. it's disgusting since I'm a pre-nursing student and the other students in my class are also in pre-nursing... =X

@@chelsealynn I think that I'll pass on the lip set.. I'm so unsure =/


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 30, 2014)

I was also really liking the KVD set, but Temptalia's reviews convinced me otherwise.  There seemed to be so many shades she gave really poor ratings on.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 30, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang @@Bikerchic

It's a shame.  I loved so many of the colors but for some of them the formula was just bad.  I'd much rather spend my time/money on a lipstick that applies easily and is no fuss. I don't want to be messing around with my lipstick all day.  Even when I lined my lips with a clear liner I still had lipstick moving to other areas of my face and I never have problems with that.  Sad but the quality just isn't there for me.

edited to fix a sentence.


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 30, 2014)

Temptalia's swatches are always so off from everyone else's swatches (and she's sort of notorious for this) so I never trust her swatches, but I usually trust her *reviews*.

Do you guys think the Tarte $175 set will be on Ulta? It doesn't say Sephora exclusive...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 30, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> @@viccckyhoang @@Bikerchic
> 
> It's a shame.  I loved so many of the colors but for some of them the formula was just bad.  I'd much rather spend my time/money on a lipstick that applies easily and is no fuss that me messing around with my lipstick all day.  Even when I lined my lips with a clear liner I still had lipstick moving to other areas of my face and I never have problems with that.  Sad but the quality just isn't there for me.


I love your new pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I might just pick up a single kvd lipstick instead of minis... everyone loves minis but I'm just like meh!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Temptalia's swatches are always so off from everyone else's swatches (and she's sort of notorious for this) so I never trust her swatches, but I usually trust her *reviews*.
> 
> Do you guys think the Tarte $175 set will be on Ulta? It doesn't say Sephora exclusive...


I personally don't think that her swatches her off since everyone's lighting is different BUT her comparison/recommendations/dupes is WAY OFF.

Edit: I'll try to find one of her dupes and give an example  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Temptalia's swatches are always so off from everyone else's swatches (and she's sort of notorious for this) so I never trust her swatches, but I usually trust her *reviews*.
> 
> Do you guys think the Tarte $175 set will be on Ulta? It doesn't say Sephora exclusive...


THANK YOU. Christine's lighting is SO bright, I swear her swatches are always washed out x100, but performance reviews are usually great. I wouldn't call myself a slave to reviews but man, when you buy so much of something you have to know where to cut corners! :lol:


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 30, 2014)

Also, Lorac Mega Pro will be on Ulta, right?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 30, 2014)

OKAY! I finally found an example:

*TEMPTALIA: *"Roxo is described as a “deep red [with an Amplified finish].” It’s a medium-dark, blue-based red with a satiny sheen. It’s just slightly muted overall. It had mostly opaque color coverage, and it applied evenly and smoothly. The color wore for six hours on me, plus left a stain behind, but I had some slight feathering along the upper lip line. Urban Decay Gash (LE, $22.00) is slightly brighter. MAC Just a Bite (LE, $16.00) is redder. NARS Mascate (P, $26.00) is more matte. MAC Charmed, I’m Sure (LE, $16.00) is a touch lighter. *MAC Absolute Power **(LE, $16.00) is similar.*See comparison swatches / view dupes."





Picture taken by me: ROXO is on the left / ABSOLUTE POWER is on the right

I should've swatched GASH too but they're all different not even "similar"


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

The only listick I had a major issue with applying was Motorhead. I will say that it is not the nicest formula I own but I've had worse (looking at you melted) I think its going to require more prep than say UD but I like the colors and the set. Not Fs but maybe Cs, B-s. I don't read Temptalia her swatches/ reviews are not in line with my needs/ values. The KVD SET comes to less than $5 a lip of course it's not going to be superb. I bought for the colors and packaging.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 30, 2014)

The Ambient Lighting Blush Palettes are at the Downtown Disney Sephora according to the Sephora Website. I was hoping to stop by last week when I was at Disneyland but there was so much too do and too little time!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Disneyland and Makeup, is there a better combination :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The only listick I had a major issue with applying was Motorhead. I will say that it is not the nicest formula I own but I've had worse (looking at you melted) I think its going to require more prep than say UD but I like the colors and the set. Not Fs but maybe Cs, B-s. I don't read Temptalia her swatches/ reviews are not in line with my needs/ values. The KVD SET comes to less than $5 a lip of course it's not going to be superb. I bought for the colors and packaging.


I haven't had any problems with any of the full size KVD lipsticks that I own (Archangel, Cathedral, Le École des Femmes, Wolvesmouth, Wonderchilde) but I've also noticed that none of those have gotten much in the way of reviews. I think they are fantastic, but I've heard almost universally that the nude/pale shades are _terrible_. So, I wouldn't buy any, because I can find plenty of nudes elsewhere.

The darker mattes seem to be better, and the glittery/shimmery shades are the best by far. But I don't find any of mine drying or problematic to apply. *shrugs* The only other colors I want are Poe and Lolita and both seem fine from swatches.

I guess it all depends on expectation, too - I know a lot of people expected the formula to be more similar to the old Painted Love (? Is that even right?) and were unhappy when it wasn't. Anyways, what I am saying is that if you want the set, buy it, and if you love it then Yes! and if you don't then Aww... but to each their own right? B)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah, I just bought the KVD lip set &amp; the smaller Buxom lip set. 

Now I have those coming + the Give Me More Lip set + the Tarte lip surgence set. I'm going to have to start changing my lipstick every hour or something.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

And that's my issue with Temptalia reviews for me personally. I'm a realist, to give a product an F is to call it a failure which would mean it would literally have to do NOTHING for me. I think the sparkly ones are a better formula (what used to be foiled love)


----------



## Shalott (Sep 30, 2014)

Ahh, Foiled Love! I've been foiled by the Foiled in the name!

... don't mind me, it's been one of those days. :lol:


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 30, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I love your new pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I might just pick up a single kvd lipstick instead of minis... everyone loves minis but I'm just like meh!



Thank you  :blush:    

I always like minis.  I love trying to use things up and with minis I feel as though I could possibly accomplish that.  However, with the amount of stuff I have that's probably still not a possibility  :laughing:


----------



## kawaiihoots (Sep 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Also, Lorac Mega Pro will be on Ulta, right?


Lorac said on their facebook it will be exclusive to the website and Amazon. And it's not coming out till 10/7


----------



## katie4747 (Sep 30, 2014)

New Tarte set up on Sephora for $10

I'm sorry I don't know how to include a picture, but it's a mini Amazonian clay 12-hour blush in a soft peachy pink color, and a mini Cheek stain in a champagne highlighter shade (i'm guessing this shade is supposed to be used as a highlighter and not a cheek tint)


----------



## ohsailor (Sep 30, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Lorac said on their facebook it will be exclusive to the website and Amazon. And it's not coming out till 10/7



Awww. Well, at least I know! Any word on the Tarte $175 set? If I could buy it at Ulta, I would very much prefer to!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 30, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Lorac said on their facebook it will be exclusive to the website and Amazon. And it's not coming out till 10/7


Darn I wanted to get it at ulta with my points! I saw this photo of swatches posted on instagram.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks to all who posted about the KVD mini set.  I was checking in on the site today while in a boring meeting and ended up buying the KVD mini set on my phone with ebates!  I used the TRYOIL code to get the Boscia Tsubaki oil and for whatever reason it let me get my birthday gift even though my bday is not until a) next month and B) the 27th! 

Yay, come to me all the makeup.

Also super sad about LORAC pro being a LORAC/Amazon purchase.  I wanted to use and earn points at Ulta.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 30, 2014)

I love that we swatch things for eachother.  I just wanted to put that out there.  :wub:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 30, 2014)

Still gonna get the lip set as it was the only thing I HAD to have this holiday season. If I don't like the formula I'll just return it!


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 30, 2014)

Benefit pages are live

Free ship code SHIPME


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

BLush palette is up

http://www.sephora.com/ambient-lighting-blush-palette-P388298?skuId=1643485


----------



## saku (Oct 1, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> BLush palette is up
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/ambient-lighting-blush-palette-P388298?skuId=1643485


baahhh i was hoping it won't be up until later this week. i was planning to get it with my credit card cashback rewards....... do you think it will sell out by say this coming monday? thanks for posting btw!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

With as many people waiting and the fact its now available to all I say BUY lol


----------



## saku (Oct 1, 2014)

done. lol


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 1, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> It's a shame.  I loved so many of the colors but for some of them the formula was just bad.  I'd much rather spend my time/money on a lipstick that applies easily and is no fuss. I don't want to be messing around with my lipstick all day.  Even when I lined my lips with a clear liner I still had lipstick moving to other areas of my face and I never have problems with that.  Sad but the quality just isn't there for me.
> 
> edited to fix a sentence.


I know how you feel.  I am glad I am not the only one who found the lipsticks patchy.  All but Lovecraft and Countess had trouble even staying on the top part of my lower lip and most of them were rough and hard to apply.  I loved the colors but if I cannot keep them on for more than 5 minutes then there is no point to keeping them.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 1, 2014)

I did order the hourglass blush palette.  I hope it is as nice in person.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I know how you feel.  I am glad I am not the only one who found the lipsticks patchy.  All but Lovecraft and Countess had trouble even staying on the top part of my lower lip and most of them were rough and hard to apply.  I loved the colors but if I cannot keep them on for more than 5 minutes then there is no point to keeping them.


This kind of thing is unfortunately what makes review so hard. I hate the Melteds, they ruin my lips but others love them. I have no migration issues  with the KVD but they don't work for you guys. Makeup is such a fickle thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glitterazzi (Oct 1, 2014)

Just snag the Hourglass blush palette that I don't need.  I saw it in the store and it is beautiful.  I already have Mood Lighting and was going to pass on it, but Mood Lighting is my favorite blush, so now I'll have two.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

It's a gorgeous palette, blew me away. I was not expecting it to be so pretty.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 1, 2014)

katie4747 said:


> New Tarte set up on Sephora for $10
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know how to include a picture, but it's a mini Amazonian clay 12-hour blush in a soft peachy pink color, and a mini Cheek stain in a champagne highlighter shade (i'm guessing this shade is supposed to be used as a highlighter and not a cheek tint)


I just saw that! So cute... but I'm not sure about it. Good price, though, damn! I want to check and see if it's in store tomorrow.







They describe 'fantasy' as a champagne highlight.....!



ohsailor said:


> Awww. Well, at least I know! Any word on the Tarte $175 set? If I could buy it at Ulta, I would very much prefer to!


Not sure, though it doesn't appear to be a Sephora exclusive.



Alicia Loves said:


> Darn I wanted to get it at ulta with my points! I saw this photo of swatches posted on instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Awesome swatches, thanks for sharing!!! But I talked to an SA at ulta tonight who checked with her manager and said something about a holiday Lorac palette being sold there. When I asked about the MegaPro she checked again and said the 7th. So.... maybe it will be exclusive to Lorac.com and Amazon until the 7th, as it does go on sale tomorrow..... I'm going to wait to see it in store because I don't use eyeshadow that often, even though this palette seems amazing!



West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I did order the hourglass blush palette.  I hope it is as nice in person.


Awesome! Lucky you!



Glitterazzi said:


> Just snag the Hourglass blush palette that I don't need.  I saw it in the store and it is beautiful.  I already have Mood Lighting and was going to pass on it, but Mood Lighting is my favorite blush, so now I'll have two.


Congrats! I hope I can find it in my store tomorrow to check out!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 1, 2014)

More holiday sets on Sephora!






Buxom Lip Gloss Roulette $59






Sephora Favorites Superstars $75






Formula X Paint the Town mini nail polishes (22) for $55






Beauty Blender original and travel size solid cleanser $25


----------



## Shalott (Oct 1, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> This kind of thing is unfortunately what makes review so hard. I hate the Melteds, they ruin my lips but others love them. I have no migration issues  with the KVD but they don't work for you guys. Makeup is such a fickle thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, yep. I try to avoid giving "reviews" and just stick with my opinions. (My opinions are I totally love the Melteds AND the KVD lipsticks but then again, I never have problems with migration or patchiness or any of that stuff. Lipsticks as a whole usually work for me, formula wise.)

AND I really want that $10 Tarte set because the blush and highlighter look so pretty! I wonder if I can hold out until tomorrow and see if it is in stores? Augh... :blush:


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

The tarte stick is pretty! I also usually have no issue with lipstick (other than staying power) which is what made it so sad for me.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 1, 2014)

Love the colors in the mini $10 Tarte set. Of course I had to get it. I really cannot allow myself to buy any more blush after this small purchase. Not only do I have more than enough blush to last me for life, I am also running out of blush storage space. There are just so many goodies calling out my name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 1, 2014)

I am not sure if I am allowed to link my blog but I have lots of new benefit sets listed on there that I think have not yet been discussed here. 

But whenever I try to add the images it tells me i cant add those extenstions on here. So confused............ 

How do I upload pictures?


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 1, 2014)

and I see they were posted (or most of them) in a hidden link. Ignore this overtired crazy girl.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I just saw that! So cute... but I'm not sure about it. Good price, though, damn! I want to check and see if it's in store tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! LOL... now I have to decide whether i want to risk it selling out on Lorac's site to see if it'll sell on Ulta... though maybe since it's also on Amazon, it won't sell out if I hold out? What do you guys think?

And actually, I think if some of you need to wait on the Hourglass blush palette that it won't sell out fast again. This is a pattern I constantly see with Sephora, either on accident or to increase panic. And even if it did, I would bet good money they'd have it back again before November, during November, etc. I was rushed to get it the first time around because it had been ~my precious~ and I didn't want to wait for it to restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 1, 2014)

So the one day I didn't stalk Sephoras website they released everything I wanted. My typical luck, lol. I ordered the Kat von d lip set but reflecting on the ambient blush set... Is it fair to say by mid October everyone has released their sets?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 1, 2014)

I love that little Tarte set!  I'll have to check and see if Ulta has it in store sometime.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

My opinion was based on the fact that the ambient lighting powder palette sold out last year during the VIB sale and never came back it wasnt until june this year that they decided to bring it back as a permanent product.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 1, 2014)

I just ordered the LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE &lt;3


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

I am so torn on what items I want! I really want the VICE 3 palette but then I saw swatches for the LORAC mega pro and want that one too but I hardly wear eyeshadow so buying either might just be silly.

Then, I really want the Ambient Blush palette but I don't know if the colors will look good on my skin and maybe I should just stick to ordering a FS Diffused Heat....

Do I need any of these things, absolutely not. Do I want them all? Yes!!! SOMEONE HELP ME, PLEASEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I just ordered the LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE &lt;3


Cool! Hoping for review and swatches   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



KellyKaye said:


> I am so torn on what items I want! I really want the VICE 3 palette but then I saw swatches for the LORAC mega pro and want that one too but I hardly wear eyeshadow so buying either might just be silly.
> 
> Then, I really want the Ambient Blush palette but I don't know if the colors will look good on my skin and maybe I should just stick to ordering a FS Diffused Heat....
> 
> Do I need any of these things, absolutely not. Do I want them all? Yes!!! SOMEONE HELP ME, PLEASEEEEE!!!!


are any of these in stores near you? Try to swatch them and see if you still want them. Sometimes seeing item in person make you realize you don't really care for it,


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

Lorac's site is totally down for me and has been. :'(


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I am so torn on what items I want! I really want the VICE 3 palette but then I saw swatches for the LORAC mega pro and want that one too but I hardly wear eyeshadow so buying either might just be silly.
> 
> Then, I really want the Ambient Blush palette but I don't know if the colors will look good on my skin and maybe I should just stick to ordering a FS Diffused Heat....
> 
> Do I need any of these things, absolutely not. Do I want them all? Yes!!! SOMEONE HELP ME, PLEASEEEEE!!!!


I'm having very similar problems. I just did a makeup inventory and I have 7 blushes, but want moooooore!

I want all the Tarte blushes, the Hourglass ambient blush palette, but I'm not even sure if some of those would look good on me. I really think Diffused Heat looks awesome on me, but it stinks that you get so much more variety with the palettes, yet they kind of never have the right colors, eurgh!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I'm having very similar problems. I just did a makeup inventory and I have 7 blushes, but want moooooore!
> 
> I want all the Tarte blushes, the Hourglass ambient blush palette, but I'm not even sure if some of those would look good on me. I really think Diffused Heat looks awesome on me, but it stinks that you get so much more variety with the palettes, yet they kind of never have the right colors, eurgh!!!!


That's my main problem with these palettes! I wish they could be individually designed or at least pick one of the three powders or blushes. In our dreams!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I just ordered the LORAC MEGA PRO PALETTE &lt;3


@@viccckyhoang will you PM what it looked like when you placed your order? pretty sure they're sold out.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, pretty sure it sold out between adding it to my bag and actually checking out.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 1, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I'm having very similar problems. I just did a makeup inventory and I have 7 blushes, but want moooooore!
> 
> I want all the Tarte blushes, the Hourglass ambient blush palette, but I'm not even sure if some of those would look good on me. I really think Diffused Heat looks awesome on me, but it stinks that you get so much more variety with the palettes, yet they kind of never have the right colors, eurgh!!!!


If that is you in your profile icon, I think the Ambient blush palette would look pretty good on you.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The blush palette has a nice variety of finishes/colors, in my opinion, and would look good on just about everybody it shows up on.  I haven't been able to part with the palette since it arrived, it is all I want to wear!  Especially the middle peach shade, oh man, I hope they someday in the near-ish future release that as a full size shade!  If I can catch it in stock later this month I'm going to buy a second back up palette.


----------



## saku (Oct 1, 2014)

so i did a careful evaluation of what i really want to buy from the holiday sets. i'm so saturated with makeup right now, and that makes it somewhat easy to be very selective of which items to buy. so i've decided, this is my list:

1. hourglass blush palette (already purchased)

2. vice3

3. too faced melted set

4. MAYBE, benefit sweet tintations (the smaller balm/tint set)

i have $125 credit on ulta, which i'm planning to use for all my holiday shopping - it should be more than enough, since i've been pretty much constantly shopping throughout the year, and like i said, saturated with makeup. for the excess, i'll be replacing my gimme brow, and maybe just buy more lotions and shower gels, or wax..anything i'd use for sure. (i believe i have to spend the whole $125 in one order to get the maximum value, right?) i'm waiting for a 20% coupon, and for the melted kisses set to be available in ulta (i hope it will!)

of course, there are many many things that i _want_, but just not badly enough, or simply cannot be justified given that me and bf have a big trip coming up in 2 months. (i know this is not the low buy thread, but i know that a lot of us are feeling overwhelmed by all the things. so i'm hoping this would somehow help).


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 1, 2014)

I was debating a back up blush palette as well. I really love how they looked.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 1, 2014)

@@ohsailor I like your new profile pic! Hope your order went through *crossesfingers*


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@ohsailor I like your new profile pic! Hope your order went through *crossesfingers*


Thank you! You ladies make my day sometimes, I swear &lt;3

I'm sure it didn't go through, and I'm trying not to pout, but I really hate when companies do gotchas and let a product slip out of your cart between the 60 seconds it takes to add it and fill out all the forms. Also, these makeup releases sometimes totally go against my nocturnal nature! I think I fell asleep right when it released!     If it's meant to be, I'll get it eventually.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 1, 2014)

@@ohsailor love your new profile pic too! I'm PM-ing you right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> @@ohsailor love your new profile pic too! I'm PM-ing you right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I have to send a few things back today or tomorrow (depending on how lazy I feel on my day off) so it'll be easy for me to send some stuff off. Please let me know if there's anything else you're interested in... the samples and GWPs never end...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 1, 2014)

The new Lush Christmas range is up on their UK site in case y'all are interested.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 1, 2014)

Uggggh.  I noticed that  Ulta put some of the Benefit Holiday sets up when I was making my beauty break order today.  It was SO tempting to delete all of the stuff in my cart (that I need, like shampoo, conditioner, hair products) and be bad and fill it with holiday stuff!  LOL.  I really want that box of blushes.  Trying SO HARD to be good, but I'm oh so very tempted.  I can't wait until someone gets that box of blushes ... I want to see what others think of it!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

abreeskye said:


> Uggggh.  I noticed that  Ulta put some of the Benefit Holiday sets up when I was making my beauty break order today.  It was SO tempting to delete all of the stuff in my cart (that I need, like shampoo, conditioner, hair products) and be bad and fill it with holiday stuff!  LOL.  I really want that box of blushes.  Trying SO HARD to be good, but I'm oh so very tempted.  I can't wait until someone gets that box of blushes ... I want to see what others think of it!


@@abreeskye - could you please post a link to Benefit Holiday stuff on Ulta? I actually was all over their web site today, but couldn't find anything I liked...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 1, 2014)

Elena K said:


> @@abreeskye - could you please post a link to Benefit Holiday stuff on Ulta? I actually was all over their web site today, but couldn't find anything I liked...


you can click on Ulta's What's New page:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew

here are some of the new benefit sets that are up on Ulta:


http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351115
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351121
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351117
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351119

hopefully that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 1, 2014)

The "What's New" page is how I found them too!  I stalk that page a couple times a day, lol.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 1, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> you can click on Ulta's What's New page:
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/N-6?Ns=product.startDate|1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults&amp;pgName=whatsnew
> 
> ...





abreeskye said:


> The "What's New" page is how I found them too!  I stalk that page a couple times a day, lol.


Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 1, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you! You ladies make my day sometimes, I swear &lt;3
> 
> I'm sure it didn't go through, and I'm trying not to pout, but I really hate when companies do gotchas and let a product slip out of your cart between the 60 seconds it takes to add it and fill out all the forms. Also, these makeup releases sometimes totally go against my nocturnal nature! I think I fell asleep right when it released!     If it's meant to be, I'll get it eventually.


I'm sorry you didn't get it! If it makes you feel better, it sounds like there was just a website glitch today that allowed some people to get it, they're still planning the actual release for the 7th so you'll get another chance


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 1, 2014)

@@ohsailor I just got this in an email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 1, 2014)

Got my Tarte mini blush set &amp; the little mini $5 lip surgence/lip gloss set today and they are so adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also got the Sephora Glitz &amp; Glam set &amp; I'm pretty pleased with everything in it. That was my favorite Sephora set last year &amp; it might be again this year!

Tomorrow I should be getting my Give Me More Lip set, Tarte lip surgence mini set, &amp; the UD Pulp Fiction palette. And then Friday is the KVD lip set &amp; Buxom lip set! Such an excellent mail week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

Nordstrom exclusive *$62


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 1, 2014)

@ and @@numbersmom

... thank you! I feel so much better now. 

Also really glad I didn't get charged for shipping on the $10 item I'd already had in my cart that *did* go through!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 1, 2014)

@ What is this $5 Lipsurgence lipgloss set?


----------



## SaraP (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, do tell!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't find it either, but I know I purchased the $5 set (from Tarte.com)... weird

There is this though for those of you who liked the $10 set maybe? http://www.sephora.com/deluxe-cheek-stain-P388534?skuId=1612266


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 2, 2014)

I received the Tarte blush set yesterday and finally had a little time to play with it after work this evening. I took some pics, unfortunately because I work through daylight hours Monday through Friday I won't be able to take any pics in natural light until the weekend, but I took some indoors lighting pics tonight. 

The new 2014 set:




2014 set on top, 2013 set below:




The 2013 set on the Tarte website last year I believe contained 3 blushes and a brush. At the same time QVC released this set which contains the same 3 blushes as on the Tarte site as well as an extra blush instead of the brush.

And just for fun, all my Tarte mini blushes. (Ah, I have one more coming in the mail!)




There are a couple of these blushes that I haven't even swatched yet. I haven't been able to explain to myself why I continue to buy more and more blush. Every time I wear blush I either reach for Benefit Sugarbomb or NYX Angel. I really need to start using some of these Tarte babies or put them on my trade list. They are just so pretty 

I would have posted these in spoilers but I am on the mobile version right now and can't figure it out. Hope the pics are not too big


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 2, 2014)

I keep daydreaming about the Nars satin lip pencil set coming out for the holiday!  I keep checking google for more info on its release.. I don't believe I've ever wanted a holiday set as much as I want this one!  My husband thinks I'm going nuts...he just doesn't understand, LOL.  

Anybody in here familiar with the month Nars usually releases their holiday sets, on average?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2014)

SnowLeopard said:


> @ What is this $5 Lipsurgence lipgloss set?


It comes up as an add-on if you add something else to your cart on the Tarte website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It comes up as an add-on if you add something else to your cart on the Tarte website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A-ha! THAT makes sense.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I keep daydreaming about the Nars satin lip pencil set coming out for the holiday!  I keep checking google for more info on its release.. I don't believe I've ever wanted a holiday set as much as I want this one!  My husband thinks I'm going nuts...he just doesn't understand, LOL.
> 
> Anybody in here familiar with the month Nars usually releases their holiday sets, on average?


  Nars is amazing I am addicted  to the multiples


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

I think this is calling me. :smilehappyyes:   I have nothing Fresh yet.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I think this is calling me. :smilehappyyes:   I have nothing Fresh yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this set- I LOVE it!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Got my Tarte mini blush set &amp; the little mini $5 lip surgence/lip gloss set today and they are so adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also got the Sephora Glitz &amp; Glam set &amp; I'm pretty pleased with everything in it. That was my favorite Sephora set last year &amp; it might be again this year!
> 
> Tomorrow I should be getting my Give Me More Lip set, Tarte lip surgence mini set, &amp; the UD Pulp Fiction palette. And then Friday is the KVD lip set &amp; Buxom lip set! Such an excellent mail week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Let me know what you think about the Pulp Fiction palette!  I wasn't interested in it at first, but for $16 I think I might pick it up anyway.


----------



## avarier (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/pin-up-girl-amazonian-clay-12-hour-blush-palette-P388942?skuId=1633957

In this tarte set, is the blush on the far left a blush or a bronzer? I keep seeing people refer to it differently. I haven't gotten to see it in person yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I called my sephora to see if they had it in stock (website claimed they did).. their response: "we have some boxes in the back and it's probably in one of those.. but we aren't opening the boxes till maybe later this week. call back friday" HMPH!

Oh well, I'm ordering it online with that cute $10 set that came out and it gets me free shipping now, so it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2014)

@@ohsailor I can't bring myself to buy anything until Nars holiday is released. I bought other things and was indecisive and what I wanted sold out last year.

My current list, Laura Mercier item but has to contain African Violet, Guerlain Holiday Meteorites and something(s) Nars. If I don't like anything Nars I will add another Nars brush to my collection.


----------



## avarier (Oct 2, 2014)

I found this blog post with the Nars Laced with Edge collections for 2014. Looks like they won't be available until Nov 1.

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/10/nars-laced-edge-holiday-2014-gifting-collection.html


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> http://www.sephora.com/pin-up-girl-amazonian-clay-12-hour-blush-palette-P388942?skuId=1633957
> 
> In this tarte set, is the blush on the far left a blush or a bronzer? I keep seeing people refer to it differently. I haven't gotten to see it in person yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


They're all blushes, I'm pretty much sure of it- but I can find the one I purchased and unbox it to double check (I wanted to get my current stash organized better before I introduced a lot more stuff)


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@ohsailor I can't bring myself to buy anything until Nars holiday is released. I bought other things and was indecisive and what I wanted sold out last year.
> 
> My current list, Laura Mercier item but has to contain African Violet, Guerlain Holiday Meteorites and something(s) Nars. If I don't like anything Nars I will add another Nars brush to my collection.


@wadedi Nars blush is just so beautiful and wears so well. I just gave in and purchased African Violet by itself because I heard it only comes in the $125 set and I current justify it... I hope that for some reason the single shade isn't somehow different, I never hear about people purchasing it as a single...


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2014)

After looking at Nars it's single African Violet for me too! The brushes and Laser Cut set will be mine.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> After looking at Nars it's single African Violet for me too! The brushes and Laser Cut set will be mine.


 I love nars


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It comes up as an add-on if you add something else to your cart on the Tarte website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Weird!!!! But cool!

In case anyone's wondering, it looks like this:






And is $5. It's called 'Magic Wish deluxe lipsurgence lip set'


----------



## SaraP (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay only $49 for the nars lip pencils! Glad I waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Oct 2, 2014)

gaahhh i'm addding the nars lip pencil set to my list. oh how i wish ulta carries nars, etc


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 2, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Weird!!!! But cool!
> 
> In case anyone's wondering, it looks like this:
> 
> ...


These would make great little gifts and/or stocking stuffers.  I'm considering picking up several.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2014)

Nars is actually a brand I've never tried! Might have to pick up something from the holiday collection. Kind of eyeing the blush palette and/or lip set.

As if I need more blush and lip products!


----------



## marigoldsue (Oct 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nars is actually a brand I've never tried! Might have to pick up something from the holiday collection. Kind of eyeing the blush palette and/or lip set.
> 
> As if I need more blush and lip products!


WHAT????   I don't know if we can be friends!

I of course want almost everything I just saw.  I really want the brush set, but I already have the Mie.  That Lipgloss set will be mine though.  I might as well call my NARS counter at Nordstroom tomorrow and pre-book it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep, all of my money is going to NARS


----------



## wadedl (Oct 3, 2014)

I am considering this blush too but it might be too close to Dolce Vita.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nars is actually a brand I've never tried! Might have to pick up something from the holiday collection. Kind of eyeing the blush palette and/or lip set.
> 
> As if I need more blush and lip products!


Shhhh, yes you do, we all do, need more blush and lippies!  

I hate the new Nars lipstick, but love the original ones.  The blush is fantastic, so smooth and melts into the skin so it doesn't look powdery.  I'm debating if I want the blush palette...I don't like the bronzer, and I'm pretty sure I have similar enough full size Nars blushes, so I'll probably skip I'm thinking... I know the Roman Holiday trio set and the lip pencil set will be MINE!  I'm happy to hear it comes out Nov 1st, just in time before my bday later in the month! Woo-hoo!  *does happy dance*


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Hmm, looks like the only thing from NARS I will pick up is the single blush, like I did last year. Luckily I have a NARS store near by and can go check it out on the the 15th. Other than that I am totally done with my holiday shopping. My Chanel has shipped and I've got the Holiday Meteorites ordered, although they won't ship until then end of the month. MUFE palette should be here tomorrow and then that's it!

There is a Dior quint I com considering, but they kind of make me mad, so I don't know if I want to buy another one. :lol: Anything else on you ladies' wishlists that hasn't been released yet? More specifically, anything I should know about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 3, 2014)

apologies if this has been covered....but in the past tarte has done sets that have the fat eyeshadow pencil - smoldereyes for the holidays - did they do anything for this year?  here's an example - http://www.sephora.com/smoldereyes-amazonian-clay-waterproof-liner-P290630?skuId=1577964

Its the only thing my daughter has on her wish list - and I think its the only thing I haven't seen!  Did I just miss it...do you think all the tarte stuff is out yet?

I bought her a 2013 set but the 2012 set would have been awesome...but I can't find them anywhere anymore!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nars is actually a brand I've never tried! Might have to pick up something from the holiday collection. Kind of eyeing the blush palette and/or lip set.
> 
> As if I need more blush and lip products!


You need to remedy that problem immediately!  I love the Nars lip pencils (matte over the glossy ones) and the eye primer (which IMO might be better than the UD primer).


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 3, 2014)

@@normajean2008 I'm sorry you didn't like the Audacious lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I believe @@Shalott didn't like the TF lipsticks? I loved both and you two are usually my ~soul sisters~ when it comes to makeup


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in love with the Nars holiday blush palette... I like it more than last year's (I bought last year's but ended up selling it- horror story with eBay, btw!!). It's gorgeous! I just wish they'd cut it out with the bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm in love with the Nars holiday blush palette... I like it more than last year's (I bought last year's but ended up selling it- horror story with eBay, btw!!). It's gorgeous! I just wish they'd cut it out with the bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want the palette, too!  I personally don't love Laguna... I wish they would add some crazy colors like Exhibit A, although I'm happy they didn't include Orgasm.  I am also wondering about the packaging.  I love NARS' rubberized packaging, and I wonder if it's similar or a hard case.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi guys, I've been stalking this thread for a while but as I'm located in Poland I didn't write anything because my abilities to get any of the things you mention are limited, at best. I just fed my eyes on all the lovelies. BUT: my friend who lives in NY has finally managed to find some time to shop around after having a baby recently and she promised to pick some things up for me at Ulta near her place.

What would you recommend? It seems to me that the choice at Ulta is much more limited than at Sephora but maybe I'm unable to find some things? Or they've already sold out or haven't been in stock yet?

It seems there are many more things I'd like at Sephora but I don't want to give my friend too much trouble if she only shops at Ulta...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Just checked the store locator thing on the Sephora website and it looks like my SiJCP finally has the Tarte blush palette and the Benefit blush set. So, I'll be there when they open at 10 this morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Let me know what you think about the Pulp Fiction palette!  I wasn't interested in it at first, but for $16 I think I might pick it up anyway.


Will do! It was supposed to come yesterday but they changed delivery to today, so hopefully it's here soon!

I was feeling the same way about it..didn't buy it when it first came out, but for $16? Absolutely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Hi guys, I've been stalking this thread for a while but as I'm located in Poland I didn't write anything because my abilities to get any of the things you mention are limited, at best. I just fed my eyes on all the lovelies. BUT: my friend who lives in NY has finally managed to find some time to shop around after having a baby recently and she promised to pick some things up for me at Ulta near her place.
> 
> What would you recommend? It seems to me that the choice at Ulta is much more limited than at Sephora but maybe I'm unable to find some things? Or they've already sold out or haven't been in stock yet?
> 
> It seems there are many more things I'd like at Sephora but I don't want to give my friend too much trouble if she only shops at Ulta...


Hi!  Are you looking at holiday exclusive sets? I would say eyeshadow palettes from Urban Decay or Tarte are pretty solid options but you do have a lot of choices!


----------



## Allyrose814 (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's a link to stila holiday 2014!

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/holiday+2014.do


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Here's a link to stila holiday 2014!
> 
> http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/holiday+2014.do


I was hoping they'd do a mini magnificent metal set!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 3, 2014)

Omg the anniversary line sets I'm in heaven but I can't afford that or don't want to I'm not sure


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Omg the anniversary line sets I'm in heaven but I can't afford that or don't want to I'm not sure


i was able to get last year's smudge stick set (which was a good number of them... like 5? 6?) for $12 at Nordstrom Rack so I'm having a really hard time seeing the value in that!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Hi!  Are you looking at holiday exclusive sets? I would say eyeshadow palettes from Urban Decay or Tarte are pretty solid options but you do have a lot of choices!


Hi, thanks for the recommendation. I've never had anything from Tarte and I'm quite interested in everything. I've only had Naked 2 from UD and I like their stuff so would like to pick sth too. I'm also definately interested in some holiday sets and lippies!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 3, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Here's a link to stila holiday 2014!
> 
> http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/holiday+2014.do


I know who is going to be super excited about this!!!!

@@Kristine Walker


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I was hoping they'd do a mini magnificent metal set!


Awww, you got me all excited! I read that as, "I was *hoping* they'd do a mini magnificent foils set!" with joy, but I guess that's more "Awww.. I was hoping they'd do a mini magnificent foils set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "

That would have been awesome!



Tweakabell said:


> Omg the anniversary line sets I'm in heaven but I can't afford that or don't want to I'm not sure


No kidding! How can one person need that many eyeliners, much less be able to afford it? GAHHHHH!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh I have waaay more than that in my liner collection. I want a full spectrum of just liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I also got 5 for 15 last year and theres not much COLOR in the smudgestick set at least so I'll probably pass


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Hi, thanks for the recommendation. I've never had anything from Tarte and I'm quite interested in everything. I've only had Naked 2 from UD and I like their stuff so would like to pick sth too. I'm also definately interested in some holiday sets and lippies!


Urban Decay has a lipstick set called Full Frontal.  It's got 6 mini lipsticks and a clear liner.  I bought it and love it!  Urban's lipstick formula is fantastic, and it's available at Ulta!  The Tarte lipsurgence lip pencils are nice and I think Ulta also has a set of those.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok, got my blush sets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The only things left on my list (well, at least of the sets we've seen so far) are Vice 3 (waiting for UD's F&amp;F sale) &amp; possibly the Fresh Lip Legends set.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 3, 2014)

I have so many things that I want to buy still... Can't pull the trigger for some reason.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 3, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I have so many things that I want to buy still... Can't pull the trigger for some reason.


Umm I bought so many things last week that my bank froze my account for suspicious activity lol

Oops! :blush: I'm done now, I swear. 

ETA: What's on your wish list?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Umm I bought so many things last week that my bank froze my account for suspicious activity lol
> 
> Oops! :blush: I'm done now, I swear.
> 
> ETA: What's on your wish list?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm waiting for the Guerlain Meteorites to come out, I want them and will buy them but I am torn on the following:

Vice 3

Hourglass Blush Palette

Josie Maran Winter Dreams Skincare Collection


----------



## Allison H (Oct 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i was able to get last year's smudge stick set (which was a good number of them... like 5? 6?) for $12 at Nordstrom Rack so I'm having a really hard time seeing the value in that!


I love Stila's liquid eyeliners, and Nordstrom Rack sells them for around $3 a pop, so I'm like you... I absolutely LOVE their liquid eyeliner, but I won't be paying $200+ dollars for them!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Urban Decay has a lipstick set called Full Frontal.  It's got 6 mini lipsticks and a clear liner.  I bought it and love it!  Urban's lipstick formula is fantastic, and it's available at Ulta!  The Tarte lipsurgence lip pencils are nice and I think Ulta also has a set of those.


Thank you! I've been considering Full Frontal as opposed to Kat Von D's set (not at Ulta, but I've been eyeing it too, still). Do you think UD is a better choice? I'm also willing to get almost everything Tarte so thanks for that tip too. I also really like Benefit Christmas blush set  :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 3, 2014)

UD is def a better formula than the KVD and thats comimg from someone who likes the KVD try UD before KVD


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you! I've been considering Full Frontal as opposed to Kat Von D's set (not at Ulta, but I've been eyeing it too, still). Do you think UD is a better choice? I'm also willing to get almost everything Tarte so thanks for that tip too. I also really like Benefit Christmas blush set  :wub:


 I got both sets the full frontal set is better . The lipsticks in the kat von d set are very dry.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you! I've been considering Full Frontal as opposed to Kat Von D's set (not at Ulta, but I've been eyeing it too, still). Do you think UD is a better choice? I'm also willing to get almost everything Tarte so thanks for that tip too. I also really like Benefit Christmas blush set  :wub:


 I would also recommend anything at all Nars makes.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you! I've been considering Full Frontal as opposed to Kat Von D's set (not at Ulta, but I've been eyeing it too, still). Do you think UD is a better choice? I'm also willing to get almost everything Tarte so thanks for that tip too. I also really like Benefit Christmas blush set  :wub:


Yes, I think UD's lipstick formula is much better than the KVD.  They're the same price and you get more shades with KVD but I still think the UD set is a better value as all 6 of the lipsticks are great!  Gash is the most flattering red I've ever worn!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Will do! It was supposed to come yesterday but they changed delivery to today, so hopefully it's here soon!
> 
> I was feeling the same way about it..didn't buy it when it first came out, but for $16? Absolutely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Since I have zero self control, I went ahead and ordered the Pulp Fiction palette :blush: I just couldn't say no to a $16 palette!  I do really like the warm matte brown in it and most of my matte shades aren't very warm toned, so that totally justifies my purchase :smilehappyyes: I also got the Tarte Pigment of Imagination set, the highlighter looks so pretty.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you all, it's gonna be UD then!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh I have waaay more than that in my liner collection. I want a full spectrum of just liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I also got 5 for 15 last year and theres not much COLOR in the smudgestick set at least so I'll probably pass


Ooops, hehe- sorry! No judgement intended. I was just super surprised at that many because I've never really seen that many together at once. Also, I'm biased because I hardly ever wear eyeliner- I am crap at applying it, so I have just given up. Hehehe!



allistra44 said:


> Umm I bought so many things last week that my bank froze my account for suspicious activity lol
> 
> Oops! :blush: I'm done now, I swear.
> 
> ETA: What's on your wish list?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my gosh, girl! You make me feel so much better about my purchases lately, hehehe. It would be super fun to shop with you!

....

As for my wishlist.... I think I'll return the Tarte Pin Up blush palette to Sephora. I think I will purchase.... I'm just not sure, to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you all, it's gonna be UD then!


Try NYX as well, if you don't have it where you are! The Macaron lippies and liquid liners are nice.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Try NYX as well, if you don't have it where you are! The Macaron lippies and liquid liners are nice.


Thanks, we have NYX but I haven't tried any lippies besides butter glosses so I may get some tomorrow. We do have some more popular brands mentioned like Benefit, bareminerals, MAC, MUFE, TheBalm but the selection of goodies is usually quite poor. We don't have Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Kat von D, Stila, Nars, Lush...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sometimes get some things on Polish auction sites (but it's really expensive as quite many people bid on them and it's hard to be sure if they're not fakes) or when I go abroad.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 3, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Yes, I think UD's lipstick formula is much better than the KVD.  They're the same price and you get more shades with KVD but I still think the UD set is a better value as all 6 of the lipsticks are great!  Gash is the most flattering red I've ever worn!


I have been wearing Gash non stop since I got the full frontal set! Can't wait to get it in full size.  I have a TON of reds but that one is making its way to the top of pile for sure


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, we have NYX but I haven't tried any lippies besides butter glosses so I may get some tomorrow. We do have some more popular brands mentioned like Benefit, bareminerals, MAC, MUFE, TheBalm but the selection of goodies is usually quite poor. We don't have Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Kat von D, Stila, Nars, Lush...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sometimes get some things on Polish auction sites (but it's really expensive as quite many people bid on them and it's hard to be sure if they're not fakes) or when I go abroad.


I just got a bunch of the NYX matte lipsticks on sale this week and they are fabulous! I like them more than the Maybelline creamy mattes everyone's been raving about


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 3, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Ooops, hehe- sorry! No judgement intended. I was just super surprised at that many because I've never really seen that many together at once. Also, I'm biased because I hardly ever wear eyeliner- I am crap at applying it, so I have just given up. Hehehe!
> 
> Oh my gosh, girl! You make me feel so much better about my purchases lately, hehehe. It would be super fun to shop with you!
> 
> ...


lol I knew what you meant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think sets like those are like brush sets you buy a set to have choice and work from there on what your needs are.

I just returned a whole bunch of things to sephora and left with store credit left I think I broke the universe.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@normajean2008 I'm sorry you didn't like the Audacious lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I believe @@Shalott didn't like the TF lipsticks? I loved both and you two are usually my ~soul sisters~ when it comes to makeup


It is probably just a lip chemistry thing.. I liked it going on, they just faded super incredibly fast, making them not worth the extra cost.  Actually, if I spent the time in person finding a good nude/mmlb type color that isn't so noticeable while fading I'd probably like it, lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I just returned a whole bunch of things to sephora and left with store credit left I think I broke the universe.


We'll start a club, lol, I just did that last weekend myself!  I wish they'd give a gift card you can use online as well.  Too many "online only" products and stuff not in stock in a timely manner in store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 3, 2014)

I checked out the lighting powder palette and decided it would just be best if I chose a color I liked, my favorite was of course the palette exclusive so I bought ethereal light instead. I have $20 left on the store credit card can you use them at SinJCP?


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@normajean2008 I'm sorry you didn't like the Audacious lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I believe @@Shalott didn't like the TF lipsticks? I loved both and you two are usually my ~soul sisters~ when it comes to makeup


I just found the formula to be too similar to others with a lower price point, in regards to the TF lipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am definitely using the poo out of the ones I got though! I've also ordered an Audacious lipstick that should come... soon... (NARS is rivaling Too Faced and UD for slowest shipping) and hopefully that will live up to hype! I'm actully really, really excited to try it because I was quite pleased with the swatches I did at Sephora.

(Long story short I went online to NARS because I heard they were selling colors Sephora wasn't and then I ended up buying Jane, which I am pretty sure you can get from Sephora anyways, LOL.)

Holiday-related, I got my MUFE eyeshadow set today and I am actually quite disapppointed. I guess I didn't realize how tiny the shadows were going to be, but only 12 tiny shadows for nearly $60 feels cheap to me. I love the travel case it comes in, but not enough to make up for the shadows. I wish I had some of the Artist's Shadows already, so I would know how the quality is. I think for noe it is going in the maybe, maybe not drawer with the Too Faced set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, just a heads up, the Guerlain Holiday palette and LE Rouge G are already available on Sephora, and the full collection (including the Meteorites) can be pre-ordered on some of the Department store websites (Bloomies is where I ordered mine, won't ship for 20 days though. You may find one shipping sooner elsewhere).

I want that Holiday Palette, no joke, but $90 physically hurts me.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a few 10%off sephora.com, pm me if you want it.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 3, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Also, just a heads up, the Guerlain Holiday palette and LE Rouge G are already available on Sephora, and the full collection (including the Meteorites) can be pre-ordered on some of the Department store websites (Bloomies is where I ordered mine, won't ship for 20 days though. You may find one shipping sooner elsewhere).
> 
> I want that Holiday Palette, no joke, but $90 physically hurts me.


This blog has swatches of the palette, so pigmented and beautiful.

http://lollymakeupandbeauty.blogspot.hu/2014/09/holiday-2014-guerlain-un-soir-lopera.html

I considered preordering the meteorites on Bloomingdales site but I am waiting to see if someone else releases it sooner. I also had the palette in my cart but I don't think I will get it.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 3, 2014)

Ulta sent me my Tarte Advent calendar Wednesday, then sent me another one today! For consciences sake I had to tell them I received a duplicate order, but it was struggle to be honest. I so want to keep it as a Christmas gift for a niece.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

wadedl said:


> This blog has swatches of the palette, so pigmented and beautiful.
> 
> http://lollymakeupandbeauty.blogspot.hu/2014/09/holiday-2014-guerlain-un-soir-lopera.html
> 
> I considered preordering the meteorites on Bloomingdales site but I am waiting to see if someone else releases it sooner. I also had the palette in my cart but I don't think I will get it.


The Guerlain store told me they won't be released until mid-October, so that would coincide with the potential shipping date from Bloomies. It's also why I didn't order the palette, I want to go to the store and see it for myself.

With this kind of stuff I honestly don't care _when_ I get it as long as I can guarantee I do get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't remember someone posting this but the Benefit Advent Calendar is at Sephora now.... for $99... okay, no. Pass. I know the grapevine was that it would be that much but I don't need $99 worth of minis I will never use. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

Allyrose814 said:


> Here's a link to stila holiday 2014!
> 
> http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/holiday+2014.do


Wow Stila is really optimisitic in their pricing this year.  For me personally I find Stila to be so hit or miss that I would not pay the prices they are asking for on that stuff!  May have to check it out when it goes on clearance or hits Nordstrom rack.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 3, 2014)

@@lovepink Thanks for posting this. I'll be giving Stila a pass this Holiday time. I'm a huge Stila freak and only ever buy Stila Holiday sets, but these are doing nothing for me. The only one I really love is the "Putting on the Glitz" if it goes on a big sale after the holidays I'll snatch one up, but at $42, I ain't feeling it.

ETA: Be Jeweled is trying to call my name :couch:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 3, 2014)

last year I purchased a huge stilla holiday set and kept it and didn't like it that much. I will be passing too and this years stilla items


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Also, just a heads up, the Guerlain Holiday palette and LE Rouge G are already available on Sephora, and the full collection (including the Meteorites) can be pre-ordered on some of the Department store websites (Bloomies is where I ordered mine, won't ship for 20 days though. You may find one shipping sooner elsewhere).
> 
> I want that Holiday Palette, no joke, but $90 physically hurts me.


I ordered my Meteorites after reading this, so thank for the heads up!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys!

I hope that all of you guys are doing well and not using up all of your $ on makeup haha

Anyways, here are swatches of Tarte's Away Oui Go Portable Palette and Collector's Set:





Maracuja Lip Glosses in Cannes, Nice, and Paris




[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Maracuja Lip Glosses in Cannes, Nice, and Paris[/SIZE]







Amazonian Clay Eye Shadows in Private Chateau, Cafe for Creme Brulee, Tea for Two, Marvel at the Mona Lisa + Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Irresistible.







[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Amazonian Clay Eye Shadows in Macarons for You, Champagne &amp; Chocolat, Kisses Under the Arc, and Art in Montmartre + Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Envisioned.[/SIZE]







[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Amazonian Clay Eye Shadows in Snow Angels in the Parc, Navigating the Metro, Midnight Stroll, and Liaison at the Louvre + Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Intrigue.[/SIZE]







[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Amazonian Clay Eye Shadows in Champs-Elysees Shopping, Stargazing on the Seine, Eiffel Tower Engagement, and Secret Soiree + Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Limitless.[/SIZE]

*You can buy this lovely holiday set here at Ulta:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351043

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]**All of these were SWATCHED 1x over bare skin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]***Pictures of packaging + eye looks / face of the day + comparison to last year's set will be in a different post since MUT only allows 10 photos per post.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]And I apologize for not posting much recently... Enjoy! &lt;3[/SIZE]


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 4, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I hope that all of you guys are doing well and not using up all of your $ on makeup haha
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm trying to decide between this set and the Bon Voyage one.


----------



## saku (Oct 4, 2014)

waaahh temptalia posted pictures of the benefit blush box. i wasn't planning on getting it since i already have all the full-sized versions of the benefit blushes (as well as dallas and hervana which are not in the palette), and i hardly ever use them. i bought them mainly for decoration lol. they're just not as long-lasting as a most of the blushes i own...but now i kinda want the blush palette too. it's so pretty!

add: it's so hard to stick with my holiday shopping plans when there's so many pretty stuff i want!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 4, 2014)

saku said:


> waaahh temptalia posted pictures of the benefit blush box. i wasn't planning on getting it since i already have all the full-sized versions of the benefit blushes (as well as dallas and hervana which are not in the palette), and i hardly ever use them. i bought them mainly for decoration lol. they're just not as long-lasting as a most of the blushes i own...but now i kinda want the blush palette too. it's so pretty!
> 
> add: it's so hard to stick with my holiday shopping plans when there's so many pretty stuff i want!


lol girl I think I officially just found someone worse than I!


----------



## saku (Oct 4, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> lol girl I think I officially just found someone worse than I!


haha i'm tryiiiing to resiiissttt.. lol


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 4, 2014)

The French names in the Tarte palettes always tempt me... I'm studying French in school and the names are just too cute!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 4, 2014)

saku said:


> haha i'm tryiiiing to resiiissttt.. lol


NO judgment here, trust me! &lt;3


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 4, 2014)

Going back and forth btwn the Tarte blush palette and the Tarte Away Oui Go portable set.  Only one--there's enough blush in each to keep me stocked for a LONNNNNNG time.  I don't really need more eye shadow either, but the idea of portability is so enticing.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Going back and forth btwn the Tarte blush palette and the Tarte Away Oui Go portable set.  Only one--there's enough blush in each to keep me stocked for a LONNNNNNG time.  I don't really need more eye shadow either, but the idea of portability is so enticing.





Tarte's Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Irresistible, Envisioned, Intrigue, and Limitless from the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set - they're full size too.

I would post swatches of the Tarte Blush Palette since I do have it but I decided that I'll be gifting it to someone else ;D


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> $36 +S+H   http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-cheeky-sweet-spot-box-o-blushes/7601643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those blushes  :wub:


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 4, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> IMG_0260.JPG
> 
> Tarte's Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush in Irresistible, Envisioned, Intrigue, and Limitless from the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set - they're full size too.
> 
> I would post swatches of the Tarte Blush Palette since I do have it but I decided that I'll be gifting it to someone else ;D


Thank you!  So pretty.  Argh!  It's so hard to make these decisions!!!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Thank you!  So pretty.  Argh!  It's so hard to make these decisions!!!!!


You can get the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set for $48 and it includes - 16 full size eyeshadows (0.07 oz each), 4 full size blush (0.158 oz each), 3 deluxe size lip glosses (0.06 fl. oz each), and a deluxe size mascara (0.13 fl. oz).

~side note: the eyeshadow, blush, lipgloss, and palette were made in China + the mascara was manufactured in Italy and assembled in Taiwan

OR

You can get the the Tarte Pin Up Girl Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush Palette for $42 and it includes the 2 hair pins + the 5 Amazonian Clay Blushes (0.158 oz each)

~another side note: blush palette and hairpins were made in China

As you can tell, I went with the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette and Collector's Set.

With just $6 more you can get one less blush BUT 16 full size eyeshadows (yes, we're all overloaded with eyeshadows but who doesn't love MORE eyeshadows...?! haha), 3 mini lip glosses (even though they are slightly sticky) and their famous mascara which I absolutely love. Plus, the packaging is really cute:
















I absolutely love the mini portable palette! I hoped that I helped you decided a little bit but as always, it's up to you  I'll post lip swatches, eye looks, face of the days, and comparisons to last year's set later today (hopefully).


----------



## beachlover (Oct 4, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I absolutely love the mini portable palette! I hoped that I helped you decided a little bit but as always, it's up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post lip swatches, eye looks, face of the days, and comparisons to last year's set later today (hopefully).


Question about the portable palette- does it have a magnetic closure? I love the idea of switching out and being able to travel with it, just wondering if it "shuts".


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 4, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> You can get the Tarte Away Oui Go Portable Palette &amp; Collector's Set for $48 and it includes - 16 full size eyeshadows (0.07 oz each), 4 full size blush (0.158 oz each), 3 deluxe size lip glosses (0.06 fl. oz each), and a deluxe size mascara (0.13 fl. oz).
> 
> ~side note: the eyeshadow, blush, lipgloss, and palette were made in China + the mascara was manufactured in Italy and assembled in Taiwan
> 
> ...


I think you've convinced me.  I actually think I like the blushes in the Away Oui Go more than the Pin up palette.  I don't have any tarte amazonian clay blushes so no dupes.  I've never ordered from Ulta and don't have any near me.  Oh no, I'm going to start obsessing about Ulta points too.  :lol:


----------



## Allison H (Oct 4, 2014)

Woo-hoo I just purchased UD's Full Frontal set...I've been eyeing it for a while, and everyone here seems to love it, and with that purchase it made me platinum at Ulta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

Is Ulta selling the Away Oui Go set in stores yet? I think I am going to get that one after all, and return Too Faced Everything Nice, but I don't want to order it online...


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 4, 2014)

Just to provide a different perspective, the Away Oui Go is kind of bulky. If you plan to mostly switch out and carry around the individual palettes in the little palette (which is SUPER CUTE and does have a magnetic "closure")then maybe it wouldn't be an issue for you. But for me, I like to leave them in the big palette and just have an eyeshadow and blush extravaganza and that box is just bulky as hell. I sort of wish I had gotten the blush palette, but I DO like the colors of the shadow and blush in Away Oui Go so I'm keeping it. My advice is just to think about what you're buying it for (blush only? Or do you want the shadow/gloss as well?) and how you're likely to use it


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

beachlover said:


> Question about the portable palette- does it have a magnetic closure? I love the idea of switching out and being able to travel with it, just wondering if it "shuts".


Sorry for the late reply - I just got home. Yes it does have a magnetic closure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

Last year's set vs this year's:
















sorry for the crappy photos haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Is Ulta selling the Away Oui Go set in stores yet? I think I am going to get that one after all, and return Too Faced Everything Nice, but I don't want to order it online...


It's in stocks at all of the Ulta around me:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351043

You can use their "find in store" feature online with the link above.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 4, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> I think you've convinced me.  I actually think I like the blushes in the Away Oui Go more than the Pin up palette.  I don't have any tarte amazonian clay blushes so no dupes.  I've never ordered from Ulta and don't have any near me.  Oh no, I'm going to start obsessing about Ulta points too.  :lol:


Ulta points and their beauty break deals that are usually on Wednesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, it has begun. But I'm thrilled to have found this thread, I was actually looking on websites today seeing if holiday sets are popping up to. I'm eyeing the Fresh sets that are out on the Sephora website. http://www.sephora.com/brand/brandStore.jsp?searchTerm=fresh&amp;brandId=4348&amp;products=all


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> It's in stocks at all of the Ulta around me:
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351043
> 
> You can use their "find in store" feature online with the link above.


Thank you! I actually know where several Ulta locations near me are, I just never, ever go to the stores. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 4, 2014)

So I just saw Temptalia's review of the Benefit blush set and it looks like Coralista is way different than the normal box. I'm going to hopefully look at the set in person tomorrow but does anyone have this to confirm?


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 4, 2014)

I really want the Benefit Advent calendar from Sephora, but I'm passing because the $30 price increase just seems ridiculous. We grabbed the Tarte one from Ulta instead.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So I just saw Temptalia's review of the Benefit blush set and it looks like Coralista is way different than the normal box. I'm going to hopefully look at the set in person tomorrow but does anyone have this to confirm?


In my opinion, and considering that I own almost every one of those blushes, none of them look like the regular boxed colors. How weird.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> In my opinion, and considering that I own almost every one of those blushes, none of them look like the regular boxed colors. How weird.


Is that good or bad? I was considering the blush set a little, but I already own Sugarbomb and Hoola, use them all the time. Are the colors in the set different-wearable, or different-ugly? :lol:


----------



## beachlover (Oct 5, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Sorry for the late reply - I just got home. Yes it does have a magnetic closure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!! I think I'm going to get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## addied (Oct 5, 2014)

Does anyone know who else is selling the Tarte Oui away away set? I can't buy from Ulta due to MYUS not being able to work with their system.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 5, 2014)

Away Oui Go is an Ulta exclusive I believe.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

addied said:


> Does anyone know who else is selling the Tarte Oui away away set? I can't buy from Ulta due to MYUS not being able to work with their system.


I also believe that it's an Ulta exclusive item. I would be glad to purchase the item if you can pay for it along with shipping. Where do you live though? PM me if you're interested so we won't clog this thread up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

OMG - It Cosmetics released a brand new palette:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351129

I have the first one and really really really love it. I'm definitely going to pick this up on Wednesday with the beauty break deal!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

Aww, the names of the shadows in the IT Cosmetics palette are so cute! It looks like a really nice neutrals palette - too bad I am chock full of those already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Aww, the names of the shadows in the IT Cosmetics palette are so cute! It looks like a really nice neutrals palette - too bad I am chock full of those already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree - everyone on here is overloaded with eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 5, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I agree - everyone on here is overloaded with eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm curious about the "radiance ribbon" if you have any thoughts about it. Is it just shimmer?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

panicked said:


> I'm curious about the "radiance ribbon" if you have any thoughts about it. Is it just shimmer?


Hmm... I'm positive that it will be a shimmery shade just like the previous palette since they're still calling it the "transforming pearl shade".


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

DaughterofSea said:


> @@viccckyhoang, are the eye shadows in the IT cosmetics palette matte?  I love matte eye shadows but I find that most eye shadows tend to be sheer.  I'm sure you'll love using it.  Is IT Cosmetics sold at Sephora?  I sound so ignorant haha.


yes the eyeshadows from the It Cosmetics Palette are all matte except for the Transforming Pearl shade.. You're not ignorant and I do apologize if my eye looks come off sheer... and no, It Cosmetics is not sold at Sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully my answer helps you out.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

DaughterofSea said:


> @@viccckyhoang, ah, cool!  Thanks for answering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy your new palette &lt;3  Ah okay, I was just curious because I hear about all these brands, but I have no idea where they're sold and I'd like to be more knowledgeable.  All my makeup is from 5 brands (YSL, Chanel, Dior, Burberry, and Mac) (though I'm put off by Chanel and Dior now), so I only know where those are sold haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't own the palette yet.. but thanks I will enjoy it :]


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

by the way @ I use flash for my eotd (eye of the day) and fotd (face of the day) and flash washes out the subject. I should use a diffuser or an offset flash but why waste time when photography/makeup isn't my job.. It's just something for fun and I'm usually heading out of the door after taking the photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's the life as a busy student haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

someone on here mentioned the business card light bounce trick and yes that does work! it's amazing how photography works eh... use something inexpensive and you got yourself nice uniformed lighting.

okay no more about photography haha back to the Holiday stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 5, 2014)

@@viccckyhoang My flashes(nikon) have built in bounce cards I don't know if canon does that.

I saw a posting on another site that some stores have the Meteorites but they did not specify where they got them.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

DaughterofSea said:


> @@viccckyhoang, ah, cool!  Thanks for answering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy your new palette &lt;3  Ah okay, I was just curious because I hear about all these brands, but I have no idea where they're sold and I'd like to be more knowledgeable.  All my makeup is from 5 brands (YSL, Chanel, Dior, Burberry, and Mac) (though I'm put off by Chanel and Dior now), so I only know where those are sold haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What she neglected to mention was that IT Cosmetics are sold at Ulta stores, Ulta online and itcosmetics.com - so if you really like the palette and want to purchase it, those are the places you can find it, a;though it only looks like it is available at Ulta for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> What she neglected to mention was that IT Cosmetics are sold at Ulta stores, Ulta online and itcosmetics.com - so if you really like the palette and want to purchase it, those are the places you can find it, a;though it only looks like it is available at Ulta for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sorry about that.. she only asked for Sephora.

It Cosmetics is also available at Beauty.com, Dermstore.com, b-glowing.com, QVC, and a few more places too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



wadedl said:


> @@viccckyhoang My flashes(nikon) have built in bounce cards I don't know if canon does that.
> 
> I saw a posting on another site that some stores have the Meteorites but they did not specify where they got them.


I PMed you for more info so I won't clog this thread with irrelevant photography stuff haha so I'll reply back in the morning


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 5, 2014)

Found some pretty good sets for those who like sampling from QVC $19.95, just wish shipping was free  &lt;_&lt;

this was one of them, there's like six different sets:




http://www.qvc.com/QVC-Discovery-Beauty-6-piece-Collection.product.A259041.html?sc=A259041-Tailored&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-21-_-A259041&amp;catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/41/a259041.001?$uslarge$

and......I don't think I can pass up this NARS set! :wub:  There's a gift with purchase of $125 which is steep but the gift with purchase is tempting lol. 







http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nars-dolce-vita-lip-nail-set-66-value/3733783?origin=category-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=0&amp;fashionColor=&amp;resultback=2800&amp;cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_8_A


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Just to provide a different perspective, the Away Oui Go is kind of bulky. If you plan to mostly switch out and carry around the individual palettes in the little palette (which is SUPER CUTE and does have a magnetic "closure")then maybe it wouldn't be an issue for you. But for me, I like to leave them in the big palette and just have an eyeshadow and blush extravaganza and that box is just bulky as hell. I sort of wish I had gotten the blush palette, but I DO like the colors of the shadow and blush in Away Oui Go so I'm keeping it. My advice is just to think about what you're buying it for (blush only? Or do you want the shadow/gloss as well?) and how you're likely to use it


This is why I buy everything. No hard choices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 5, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Found some pretty good sets for those who like sampling from QVC $19.95, just wish shipping was free  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> this was one of them, there's like six different sets:
> 
> ...


My boyfriend got me the first Nars set and I love it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> Found some pretty good sets for those who like sampling from QVC $19.95, just wish shipping was free  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> this was one of them, there's like six different sets:
> 
> ...


When I clicked through, it said that standard shipping is included in the price for the sampler set!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> [LATE POST] Friday's look but with Urban Decay's Lipstick in Gash, some eyelashes, and a little bit of eyebrow powder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excuse my boyfriend and the 2 nieces in the background haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That  color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

I got my Urban Decay Full Frontal set the other day and OH MY I forgot how killer in quality these lipsticks are. NO TRANSFER to glasses, just immaculate. So worth it.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I got my Urban Decay Full Frontal set the other day and OH MY I forgot how killer in quality these lipsticks are. NO TRANSFER to glasses, just immaculate. So worth it.


My first thought was how the heck does she get lipstick all the way up to her glasses?! Clearly you meant drinking glasses and not eye glasses and I need a nap lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> My first thought was how the heck does she get lipstick all the way up to her glasses?! Clearly you meant drinking glasses and not eye glasses and I need a nap lol


lol this was my first thought too, no worries!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> My first thought was how the heck does she get lipstick all the way up to her glasses?! Clearly you meant drinking glasses and not eye glasses and I need a nap lol





allistra44 said:


> lol this was my first thought too, no worries!


Hahahaha I am also pretty tired so what I said may not have been super clear! Drinking glasses! I always use pint glasses so I refer to them as glasses instead of cups! Hahahaha!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 5, 2014)

Meh, went to Ulta and the ONLY holiday sets they had were the Benefit and the BareMinerals. So, I guess I won't get the Away Oui Go, since I am done with them now.  But I looked at Everything Nice and I actually liked it better on second look, so I think I will keep it after all!

Okay so... now I am waiting for the NARS single blush and the Dior Holiday quints... omg, and I keep saying I am done. :laughno:


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> lol this was my first thought too, no worries!


So glad I'm not alone on that one!



elizabethrose said:


> Hahahaha I am also pretty tired so what I said may not have been super clear! Drinking glasses! I always use pint glasses so I refer to them as glasses instead of cups! Hahahaha!


That makes perfect sense now that my brain is working. I was ready to start a "lipstick intervention for elizabethrose" thread lol!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 5, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> So glad I'm not alone on that one!
> 
> That makes perfect sense now that my brain is working. I was ready to start a "lipstick intervention for elizabethrose" thread lol!


I might need one of those anyways!! Haha. I have so many lipsticks :/


----------



## avarier (Oct 5, 2014)

Is the UD full frontal available in any stores, or is it only online? You all have made me realize what my life is missing &gt;.&gt;

ETA: Does anybody know if UD will do a set full size for the holidays?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 5, 2014)

So annoyed, I went to my local SiJCP today and they had all the holiday sets on tables like outside the store. There weren't any open or on display. Can anyone tell me if they have these sets (such as the Tarte and Benefit blushes) out and open in other Sephora or SiJCP or Ulta?


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So annoyed, I went to my local SiJCP today and they had all the holiday sets on tables like outside the store. There weren't any open or on display. Can anyone tell me if they have these sets (such as the Tarte and Benefit blushes) out and open in other Sephora or SiJCP or Ulta?


When I was last at ulta, they were just boxed and none were opened. I was disappointed.. going to sephora in jcp tomorrow. But I will prob buy the tarte blush regardless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

What time does Sephora usually add new products? I heard a rumor that the meteorites will be added Tuesday!


----------



## Yogi103 (Oct 6, 2014)

My wish list so far


----------



## Allison H (Oct 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So annoyed, I went to my local SiJCP today and they had all the holiday sets on tables like outside the store. There weren't any open or on display. Can anyone tell me if they have these sets (such as the Tarte and Benefit blushes) out and open in other Sephora or SiJCP or Ulta?


The SiJCP near me had most of the sets on display.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry everyone. I for some reason can not figure out how to attach a photo for the life of me. i have just swatched the entire Ciate advent calendar for this year on my blog and want to attach photos here. Can someone direct me on to how? 

When I try to post the url it always says its an unacceptable url link.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you guys think the Lorac MEGA Pro will eventually find its way to Ulta and/or are their any more holiday sets going to Ulta? I have about $100 in points already and I'd love to actually use them..


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So annoyed, I went to my local SiJCP today and they had all the holiday sets on tables like outside the store. There weren't any open or on display. Can anyone tell me if they have these sets (such as the Tarte and Benefit blushes) out and open in other Sephora or SiJCP or Ulta?


The Ulta near me had some of the Tarte Holiday stuff out on display to test, but not all of it. The SiJCP that I went to Saturday evening had a few of their 'Sephora Favorites' on display, like the Give Me More Lip set, but hardly had any of the other holiday stuff in store, much less on display.



avarier said:


> Is the UD full frontal available in any stores, or is it only online? You all have made me realize what my life is missing &gt;.&gt;
> 
> ETA: Does anybody know if UD will do a set full size for the holidays?


I kind of really want to get that set too... but I feel like I need to test the ones that aren't exclusive, just to make sure they look good on me.

I kind of doubt they'll do a full size set... I think they've already released all their holiday offerings. I could be wrong, but I just don't think they will.



wadedl said:


> What time does Sephora usually add new products? I heard a rumor that the meteorites will be added Tuesday!


I also heard that Sephora (at least the one near me) gets new stuff in on Tuesdays.

Not sure about the meteorites, though. I thought those weren't going to be released for a while now.



Yogi103 said:


> My wish list so far


You have an awesome wishlist!



Polish Jinx said:


> Sorry everyone. I for some reason can not figure out how to attach a photo for the life of me. i have just swatched the entire Ciate advent calendar for this year on my blog and want to attach photos here. Can someone direct me on to how?
> 
> When I try to post the url it always says its an unacceptable url link.


I think it has something to do with them being uploaded to your blog. Sometimes when I try to attach an image from a blog it does that- it just depends on the image host. But what you could do is upload them directly from your computer rather than your blog. To do that, you have to click on "More reply options" and it'll open the big reply window with more options. Then scroll to the bottom of the reply box and you'll see "Attach Files" and you can browse to them on your comp and attach them. Hope that helps!



ohsailor said:


> Do you guys think the Lorac MEGA Pro will eventually find its way to Ulta and/or are their any more holiday sets going to Ulta? I have about $100 in points already and I'd love to actually use them..


I really hope so. I'm not sure, but the Ulta rep told me they were getting 'holiday Lorac palettes' on the 7th.... but I'm not positive if that counts the MEGA Pro, because I really want that, but I also really, really want to swatch it before buying.

Anyone know much about Lorac's return policy?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 6, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> Sorry everyone. I for some reason can not figure out how to attach a photo for the life of me. i have just swatched the entire Ciate advent calendar for this year on my blog and want to attach photos here. Can someone direct me on to how?
> 
> When I try to post the url it always says its an unacceptable url link.


If you select "more reply options" beside the "post" button you can add photos. I think it is only 10 per post but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> Is the UD full frontal available in any stores, or is it only online? You all have made me realize what my life is missing &gt;.&gt;
> 
> ETA: Does anybody know if UD will do a set full size for the holidays?


I think the Full Frontal is available in Ulta and Sephora!  Not sure though...... But, yeah, you NEED it! 

I don't know if UD will do anything more for the holidays.  I'm kind of thinking they might do a set or 2 for black Friday.  I would love a full sized lippy set like they did last year.  I missed out on it and am still kicking myself.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Oct 6, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I think the Full Frontal is available in Ulta and Sephora!  Not sure though...... But, yeah, you NEED it!
> 
> I don't know if UD will do anything more for the holidays.  I'm kind of thinking they might do a set or 2 for black Friday.  I would love a full sized lippy set like they did last year.  *I missed out on it and am still kicking myself.*


Me too!  I really wanted that set.  Let's hope for another one this year!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

The Black Friday lipstick set is easily one of my best beauty purchases to date. I hope they do it again this year, but with different shades!

Although, admittedly I think I own pretty close to all of them already  :blush:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

Eeeeeek just got my KVD &amp; Buxom lip sets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Forcing myself to finish up some work &amp; finish assembling my new desk. But after that, I am swatching those babies!


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> So annoyed, I went to my local SiJCP today and they had all the holiday sets on tables like outside the store. There weren't any open or on display. Can anyone tell me if they have these sets (such as the Tarte and Benefit blushes) out and open in other Sephora or SiJCP or Ulta?


I went to a sephora in JCP today. They didn't have it out yet, but the lady was nice enough to get one from the stockroom for me! She even offered to let me open it and look at it before I bought it which was very sweet of her. Oh- it didn't show them as having it online when I checked the site, but I called them anyway and found out they had it in the back.

~~~

So this pin up girl palette is AWESOME! I don't have any Tarte blushes and I am so happy I bought this! I saw a lot of people referring to Breathless (the far left color) as a bronzer in reviews. Evidently, they didn't see it in person. It is described as a pinky-beige on the box. I was very skeptical about it.. it is most definitely a blush and NOT a bronzer. It's so weird, it looks light brown, but goes on with a nice light pinky color on my fair skin. I absolutely love this color and I think it's going to be my favorite. It's a very subtle shade of color for when you want some blush, but want to keep it low-key. I'm on a mission to do a new color each day this week!


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

I saw that sephora has a matching game on the main page. I just thought I would point this out in case anybody is thinking of purchasing from the site. You can win 10% off, a mini sample, or points. Just an fyi!

http://sephoralove.com/memorymatch/indexDesktop.php


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> I saw that sephora has a matching game on the main page. I just thought I would point this out in case anybody is thinking of purchasing from the site. You can win 10% off, a mini sample, or points. Just an fyi!
> 
> http://sephoralove.com/memorymatch/indexDesktop.php


Also, just as a heads up, you don't actually have to play the game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a button on the right that will take you straight to the code. 

I actually love matching games so I've been playing, but for those of you who don't have that kind of time...


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my mini holiday tarte duo (mini blush/cheek stain highlighter).  SO stinking cute!  I was worried a little bit that the blush would be too pale/non pigmented, but it is great.  And the highlighter is awesome.  It reminds me of the cheek stain "loving" but with more highlighting shimmer in it, and half as dark, but the same pinky base color in it between them. 

I have to remember to pick a few more up for Christmas gifts!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 6, 2014)

I want pics @ @@normajean2008 please &lt;3

Guess what I got in the mail today?!

The Lorac Mega Pro Palette..

I'll work on swatches later around 10PM and post them around 12AMish (hopefully)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I want pics @ @@normajean2008 please &lt;3
> 
> Guess what I got in the mail today?!
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm up for face pics tonight, still all pms-y broken out.. but I can go do some hand swatches for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Depending on how the face pics look I might post one.  Report back soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 6, 2014)

Did anyone see the new MAC holiday on Temptalia today? The stuff with the cameos? The Keepsakes Natural Face palette... Hopefully I don't like it in person  :laughno:


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

Okay, here's some pics of the Tarte Pigment of Imagination mini duo.  Excuse the dark circles, somebody needs some sleep! lol  

The hand swatches have blended out highlighter, a thick swipe of highlighter, and the blush by itself.  On my face pic it is blush with highlighter blended into the top of the cheeks.  Took pics in different lighting since it is hard to see accurate at night in here.  I put a bottle of nail polish next to them in one pic to show scale.


----------



## saku (Oct 6, 2014)

why is the too faced melted set not on ulta yet??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Okay, here's some pics of the Tarte Pigment of Imagination mini duo.  Excuse the dark circles, somebody needs some sleep! lol
> 
> The hand swatches have blended out highlighter, a thick swipe of highlighter, and the blush by itself.  On my face pic it is blush with highlighter blended into the top of the cheeks.  Took pics in different lighting since it is hard to see accurate at night in here.  I put a bottle of nail polish next to them in one pic to show scale.


idk if you're up for it but how is the highlighter compared to benefit watt's up?

and thank you for posting pics &lt;3


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> idk if you're up for it but how is the highlighter compared to benefit watt's up?
> 
> and thank you for posting pics &lt;3


Totally different. 

The Tarte has a pink/copper shimmer/base vs. Watt's up having a silvery champagne shimmer/base.

The Tarte goes on smooth and cool just like the regular cheek stains, and blends in easily vs. Watt's up (for me) being drier/draggy on application, and either doesn't blend in nice or blends too much to notice.  

I think the Tarte is a more flattering color, and could easily be used with almost any blush and not clash-be it warm or cool toned.  I don't have a Watt's up anymore (it hit the trash can after a couple weeks of struggling with it), so I can't do pic comparisons.  Tarte hands down wins in my opinion between the two.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Totally different.
> 
> The Tarte has a pink/copper shimmer/base vs. Watt's up having a silvery champagne shimmer/base.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

I'll be picking several sets up as Christmas gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 7, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> The Ulta near me had some of the Tarte Holiday stuff out on display to test, but not all of it. The SiJCP that I went to Saturday evening had a few of their 'Sephora Favorites' on display, like the Give Me More Lip set, but hardly had any of the other holiday stuff in store, much less on display.
> 
> I kind of really want to get that set too... but I feel like I need to test the ones that aren't exclusive, just to make sure they look good on me.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I will do that!


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 7, 2014)

FINALLY FOUND THE UPLOAD FROM COMPUTER OPTION!!!!! 

Thank you for the help!

Ok, I will not post all 80 pictures of each individual bottle, swatch etc, but here are all the polishes in the big Ciate advent Calendar swatched


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 7, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> FINALLY FOUND THE UPLOAD FROM COMPUTER OPTION!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Ok, I will not post all 80 pictures of each individual bottle, swatch etc, but here are all the polishes in the big Ciate advent Calendar swatched


LOVE all of the glitters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 7, 2014)

LORAC Mega Pro Palette / $59

Available on 10/7 at Amazon.com and LORACcosmetics.com



















Top Left (1st Row) - Cream, Fawn, Camel, Sepia, Dusty Plum, Orchid, Mulberry, and Expresso

Top Right (2nd Row) - White, Khaki, Brown, Stone, Lilac, Wisteria, Gray, and Black

Bottom Left (3rd Row) - Opal, Sand, Copper, Sienna, Apricot, Blush, Merlot, and Indigo

Bottom Right (4th Row) - Vanilla, Cashmere, Smokey Topaz, Dusty Rose, Granite, Maroon, Deep Teal, and Caviar

It's 3AM right now but I'm going to work on a blog post for this palette and then take a nap. Hopefully I can get some eye looks up soon?

Anyways, c[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]lick on the pictures for better quality other than that... ENJOY![/SIZE]


----------



## Dots (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I have effectively talked myself out of the Lorac Mega Pro...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 7, 2014)

Guerlain Meteorites are available for purchase on Sephora's site. Ordered them using a 10% off code, and flash 2 day because the order I placed on Bloomingdales won't ship until November 5th.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought my Meterorites! I should have gone to pick them up at Fashion Valley but my kids are on minimum day schedule today for the first day back from break and I'd feel rushed.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are a few new things... I think!






10 24/7 for $52 on Sephora






We know about the Louboutin nail lacquers, but this is a 'nail care' kit for $55 on Sephora.

Thanks for the MegaPRO swatches!! I'm still in love with this palette, but am sad that Indigo doesn't look as cool as one early swatch by the company led me to beleive.

There appears to also be a few new limited edition sets on Sephora:

1. Tata Harper set for $48

2. Boscia Tsbuki set for $48

3. Ren set for $55


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is a Lorac holiday set exclusive to Ulta:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11331073


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 7, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Here are a few new things... I think!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the pic above only shows all of the eyeshadow swatched 1x each. Here's the full size pic:




Indigo is on the far right. I'll take another picture with Indigo by itself + multiple swatches


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay here is Indigo from the Lorac Mega Pro Palette (swatched 3x):




hopefully this helps you out @@eastofthesun


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> FINALLY FOUND THE UPLOAD FROM COMPUTER OPTION!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Ok, I will not post all 80 pictures of each individual bottle, swatch etc, but here are all the polishes in the big Ciate advent Calendar swatched


UGGGH I love it, but I'm not buying any polish unless it's from Femme Fatale. All the pretty glitters!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

I need @@Shalott to tell me point-blank whether she thinks the Meteorites are going to sell out soon or if I have time to wait until Sephora releases a 20% off for Rouge code in November.

I also still need to find out if Lorac Mega Pro is going to be at Ulta. Why won't either of them give a definitive yes or no??


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I got my mini holiday tarte duo (mini blush/cheek stain highlighter).  SO stinking cute!  I was worried a little bit that the blush would be too pale/non pigmented, but it is great.  And the highlighter is awesome.  It reminds me of the cheek stain "loving" but with more highlighting shimmer in it, and half as dark, but the same pinky base color in it between them.
> 
> I have to remember to pick a few more up for Christmas gifts!


My set shipped today!  Thanks for posting the swatches, the shades look so pretty on you.  Now I'm even more excited to get it.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

UMMMM. OMG OMG OMG.

Remember that fiasco with Lorac last week, where I added the Mega Pro to my cart and checked out, but by the time i had checked out, it was already gone and I just got charged for the $10 glosses? The shopping confirmation looked like this:



Spoiler



well, I thought something was up when I got my shipping confirmation, and it said one of each had been shipped:












Ummm. I just opened my Lorac package I got yesterday. I knew as soon as I picked it up. I GOT BOTH. THEY DIDN'T CHARGE ME FOR THE LORAC PRO. I WAS CHARGED A LITTLE OVER $10 TOTAL.

Someone tell me how to correct this before I think about keeping it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 7, 2014)

Not sure if the rewards are the same for everybody but the little matchy game from Sephora is giving out 150 BI points with an online purchase. As if i needed another reason to pull the trigger on my full cart...


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> Not sure if the rewards are the same for everybody but the little matchy game from Sephora is giving out 150 BI points with an online purchase. As if i needed another reason to pull the trigger on my full cart...


It's different every time you play the game. If you don't like the prize you get, you can keep playing. You can type in any fake email like [email protected] to keep playing. Your Sephora order only has to be $1 for the 150pts code to work, too. Go to the Sephora thread to fine out more highly... resourceful... information about the 150pt codes too  :bandit:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

Buxom Winner Takes All Collection



Spoiler



  Chloe, Creamsicle, Sophia, White Russian, Trixie, &amp; Berry Blast



From the pictures online, I was thinking there would be a little more variety in shades, but oh well. Buxom is the only lip gloss I will actually wear, so these will get used!


----------



## newnew1978 (Oct 7, 2014)

saku said:


> why is the too faced melted set not on ulta yet??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I picked it up at Sephora on Saturday.  It's available online, and you can just search for your nearest location that has it in stock.   

http://www.sephora.com/melted-kisses-P390806?keyword=TOO%20FACED%20Melted%20Kisses%20P390806&amp;skuId=1640424&amp;_requestid=103581


----------



## saku (Oct 7, 2014)

newnew1978 said:


> I picked it up at Sephora on Saturday.  It's available online, and you can just search for your nearest location that has it in stock.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/melted-kisses-P390806?keyword=TOO%20FACED%20Melted%20Kisses%20P390806&amp;skuId=1640424&amp;_requestid=103581


thanks, but i'm waiting for it to be available on ulta. i have $125 ulta credit that i'm using for holiday shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> It's different every time you play the game. If you don't like the prize you get, you can keep playing. You can type in any fake email like [email protected] to keep playing. Your Sephora order only has to be $1 for the 150pts code to work, too. Go to the Sephora thread to fine out more highly... resourceful... information about the 150pt codes too  :bandit:


Ahhh gotcha…didn't quite understand how it worked. I think i'll stop while i'm ahead. 150 points is pretty good and i don't have to spend much….if i try for the 10% off…well we all know how that will end!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

saku said:


> thanks, but i'm waiting for it to be available on ulta. i have $125 ulta credit that i'm using for holiday shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wonder if it's a Sephora exclusive? Seems so weird that they would have the rest of their holiday stuff, but not that set.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> UMMMM. OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> Remember that fiasco with Lorac last week, where I added the Mega Pro to my cart and checked out, but by the time i had checked out, it was already gone and I just got charged for the $10 glosses? The shopping confirmation looked like this:
> 
> ...


I suggest for your conscience you contact Lorac about it- since you seem worried. The worst they'll do is charge you for it, the best is they'll say - our mistake, that's ok, keep it.

But..... that's kind of awesome. I wish it would have happened to me. I'm bad. I'm bad. I'd consider just keeping it because I'm bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



viccckyhoang said:


> Okay here is Indigo from the Lorac Mega Pro Palette (swatched 3x):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thank you so  much, you are the best and super awesome sweet! It looks a little better- you can see the glitter, but it still pulls really black. I'll maybe get this anyway, but now I'm kind of unsure.... but I want it , OH I WANT IT!!!


----------



## saku (Oct 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I wonder if it's a Sephora exclusive? Seems so weird that they would have the rest of their holiday stuff, but not that set.


i know...i thought it's weird too that it's the only too faced set not available yet. i checked temptalia, but it doesn't say sephora exclusive on there (whereas it does say which items are ulta exclusive, etc). maybe i should try in-store..?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> UMMMM. OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> Ummm. I just opened my Lorac package I got yesterday. I knew as soon as I picked it up. I GOT BOTH. THEY DIDN'T CHARGE ME FOR THE LORAC PRO. I WAS CHARGED A LITTLE OVER $10 TOTAL.
> 
> Someone tell me how to correct this before I think about keeping it!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />





eastofthesun said:


> I suggest for your conscience you contact Lorac about it- since you seem worried. The worst they'll do is charge you for it, the best is they'll say - our mistake, that's ok, keep it.
> 
> But..... that's kind of awesome. I wish it would have happened to me. I'm bad. I'm bad. I'd consider just keeping it because I'm bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Awww, thank you so  much, you are the best and super awesome sweet! It looks a little better- you can see the glitter, but it still pulls really black. I'll maybe get this anyway, but now I'm kind of unsure.... but I want it , OH I WANT IT!!!


Personally I would keep it without saying anything.  But I second the opinion that if it will bug your conscience, let them know!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> UMMMM. OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> Remember that fiasco with Lorac last week, where I added the Mega Pro to my cart and checked out, but by the time i had checked out, it was already gone and I just got charged for the $10 glosses? The shopping confirmation looked like this:
> 
> ...


I'd just contact Lorac, maybe they'll let you keep it.  Ok, I lied.  I wouldn't contact anyone because I'm bad and have no morals..... Also I've spent so much money with most of these companies I feel that the occasional error in my favor is well deserved :bandit:


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Wasn't so sure about the Lorac Mega Pro but after seeing the swatches, I think I need it so it's getting added to the list!  Out of all of my palettes (Stila, UD, Lorac, theBalm, etc.) Lorac definitely has my vote for my favorite eyeshadows ever!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

Today's Sephora delivery: Tarte Pigment of Imagination Deluxe Cheek Set. SO adorable! And only $10! 

It's too bad I don't have more ladies to shop for around Christmas time-they'd all be getting one of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I need @@Shalott to tell me point-blank whether she thinks the Meteorites are going to sell out soon or if I have time to wait until Sephora releases a 20% off for Rouge code in November.
> 
> I also still need to find out if Lorac Mega Pro is going to be at Ulta. Why won't either of them give a definitive yes or no??


ROFL Oh my gosh, put me on the spot! :lol: I'm an infernally bad judge of these things, but I'd guess based on the theme and packaging of the collection, they will sell out... but I honestly don't know how quickly!

I'm just wagering a guess, but I think you'll have time to wait for the sale - but Sephora is so weird and things sell so differently there than on other sites that its hard to guess. (I'm not totally waiting for Sephora to get the Holiday Dior quints because I want a sale on those...)

Other thing, not 20% off, but if the Meteorites come in stock you could use one of the 10% match codes. They're good through the end of October.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

I called Lorac. I don't think they quite understood?? but they said I could keep it no charge. I think I'm going to donate that money to my favorite animal rescue.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I called Lorac. I don't think they quite understood?? but they said I could keep it no charge. I think I'm going to donate that money to my favorite animal rescue.


That was nice of you to take the effort and call them. I sold some products last Christmas and the company that printed them sent all of our orders to the same person. I think she kept 10 orders worth of stuff. We asked if she would send them back  to us and she could keep her items for free and we would pay for the shipping and we never heard back from her. Most the kids ended up getting late Christmas presents since we could not get them reprinted and shipped in time since all our printing sources were behind.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2014)

saku said:


> thanks, but i'm waiting for it to be available on ulta. i have $125 ulta credit that i'm using for holiday shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For what it's worth, it available at Macy's too.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


>


I neeeeeeed that grey. I know I have 6 or 7 already but I must get all of the Grey's for winter.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2014)

@@ohsailor Congrats on getting the Lorac Mega Pro and the lippies for $10!  Awesome idea to donate to your favorite animal group.

I ordered my Lorac Mega Pro on my phone at work because it did not go live on their site or Amazon even as late as 7:30am PST today!  I was so mad!  It showed the picture but then it was not a clickable link!

I think it is interesting how Lorac recycled their bar packaging from last year (it was candy bar themed) to the Royal theme this year.  Last year the candy theme appealed to me but this year not.  Maybe since i have seen it before? haha


----------



## SaraP (Oct 7, 2014)

Sephora is also 8% back at ebates...so with that 10% off it's close too 18% off.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 7, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I'd just contact Lorac, maybe they'll let you keep it.  Ok, I lied.  I wouldn't contact anyone because I'm bad and have no morals..... *Also I've spent so much money with most of these companies I feel that the occasional error in my favor is well deserved* :bandit:


Basically this.  Last year Sephora sent me the $199 Glo Science teeth whitening system around Christmas.  They stressed me out so much around the holidays last year with misships and late shipping that I kept it for "pain and suffering".  I felt guilty for about 2 minutes 24 seconds.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sephora is also 8% back at ebates...so with that 10% off it's close too 18% off.


lol, I just talked myself out of placing a massive order and into placing less massive order... now I have to start that all over again. And this time I may fail  :blush:


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I called Lorac. I don't think they quite understood?? but they said I could keep it no charge. I think I'm going to donate that money to my favorite animal rescue.


What a wonderful gesture! You have inspired me to make a gift to my favorite animal rescue, Great Lakes Bengal Rescue. I adopted my best friend from this rescue 5 years ago on November 1st.

Also ordered the Mega Pro today


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> That was nice of you to take the effort and call them. I sold some products last Christmas and the company that printed them sent all of our orders to the same person. I think she kept 10 orders worth of stuff. We asked if she would send them back  to us and she could keep her items for free and we would pay for the shipping and we never heard back from her. Most the kids ended up getting late Christmas presents since we could not get them reprinted and shipped in time since all our printing sources were behind.


That's awful! Keeping something like that is-ugh. Not surprising, unfortunately, though. I tend to get packages that belong to neighbors or others quite frequently and I ALWAYS make sure I get them to their rightful owners. But when it's the reverse, I know not to hold my breath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sephora is also 8% back at ebates...so with that 10% off it's close too 18% off


And I'd like to thank you so so much for that 18%!  First, you shared a 10% code with me, then you reminded me of eBates!  I ordered this morning so did a quick 'click' on eBates...same day should be ok I think...so THANK YOU! :smileno:


----------



## Elena K (Oct 8, 2014)

Between 10% off at Sephora and 8% cash back on Ebates, I gave in and ordered Kiss &amp; Bell Lip Surgence set and Too Faced Bronzer set (which was too cute to pass up).


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


>


That's cute as crap! I love steampunk! I hope they sell those individually as well- does anyone know if they usually do that? I want that grey!! Oooh cute names! Brass Goggles! ? LOVE IT!!!



kaitlin1209 said:


> Personally I would keep it without saying anything.  But I second the opinion that if it will bug your conscience, let them know!


Glad to know I'm not the only one who would consider keeping it without saying anything. However, I think in the end, it's probably best to contact them. Ususally the company will let you keep it. And that is doubly good!



Bikerchic said:


> I'd just contact Lorac, maybe they'll let you keep it.  Ok, I lied.  I wouldn't contact anyone because I'm bad and have no morals..... Also I've spent so much money with most of these companies I feel that the occasional error in my favor is well deserved :bandit:


Hehehe, I kind of feel you on that!



Emuhlyy said:


> Wasn't so sure about the Lorac Mega Pro but after seeing the swatches, I think I need it so it's getting added to the list!  Out of all of my palettes (Stila, UD, Lorac, theBalm, etc.) Lorac definitely has my vote for my favorite eyeshadows ever!!


I agree- out of all the shadows I have tried, I really love Lorac's eyeshadows! Thanks for reminding me of this, it might just be what gets me to go over the edge and order the MegaPRO!



allistra44 said:


> Today's Sephora delivery: Tarte Pigment of Imagination Deluxe Cheek Set. SO adorable! And only $10!
> 
> It's too bad I don't have more ladies to shop for around Christmas time-they'd all be getting one of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You could send one to me. :satisfied:   Just kidding. But you're right, those are awesome gifts. Wish I could just get a bunch of those!



ohsailor said:


> I called Lorac. I don't think they quite understood?? but they said I could keep it no charge. I think I'm going to donate that money to my favorite animal rescue.


Awwww, that is so sweet of you. That's awesome! I LOVE THAT IDEA!!!!



chelsealady said:


> I neeeeeeed that grey. I know I have 6 or 7 already but I must get all of the Grey's for winter.


I want the grey tooooo! I also really want this blue-grey shade that is similar to Zoya's Kelly but it's even more blue and it's awesome and it's by Rescue Beauty Lounge in 'Forgotten Road' but it's $20. Ouch. I know, Butter London is $15, so not that much more but.... dang.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 8, 2014)

Continued- would'nt let me post that many quotes!!!



sarap said:


> Sephora is also 8% back at ebates...so with that 10% off it's close too 18% off.


I never really understand ebates... do you just get an account with them, and then go to shopping sites through them? How do you sign in? Is it weird? How do you get your money back? Does it come every month in your paypal or something? But.... wow, I'm going to have to figure this out so I can start using it, this is awesome!!! I hope ebates has a really high percentage during the VIB 20% off sale!!!!



Kimb3rly said:


> Basically this.  Last year Sephora sent me the $199 Glo Science teeth whitening system around Christmas.  They stressed me out so much around the holidays last year with misships and late shipping that I kept it for "pain and suffering".  I felt guilty for about 2 minutes 24 seconds.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, how could they accidentally send that? Lucky!



Elena K said:


> lol, I just talked myself out of placing a massive order and into placing less massive order... now I have to start that all over again. And this time I may fail  :blush:


Hahah, isn't that always the way it works?



SnowLeopard said:


> What a wonderful gesture! You have inspired me to make a gift to my favorite animal rescue, Great Lakes Bengal Rescue. I adopted my best friend from this rescue 5 years ago on November 1st.
> 
> Also ordered the Mega Pro today


That's so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



ohsailor said:


> That's awful! Keeping something like that is-ugh. Not surprising, unfortunately, though. I tend to get packages that belong to neighbors or others quite frequently and I ALWAYS make sure I get them to their rightful owners. But when it's the reverse, I know not to hold my breath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, when I get mail delivered to me that is supposed to be my neighbor's, I always deliver it to them. I'd just hate to think of missing something in my mail, even if it's extremely unimportant. I hope that they would do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 8, 2014)

That Butter London set will be mine!  My military exchange carries BL so hopefully they'll have it and I can save a bit of money.  I'm actually doing fairly well with keeping my wish list within budget this year. 

Vice 3, $60

Hourglass blush and powder palettes, $58 ea

Butter London set, $39


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 8, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I never really understand ebates... do you just get an account with them, and then go to shopping sites through them? How do you sign in? Is it weird? How do you get your money back? Does it come every month in your paypal or something? But.... wow, I'm going to have to figure this out so I can start using it, this is awesome!!! I hope ebates has a really high percentage during the VIB 20% off sale!!!!


Ebates is super easy!  You just have to sign up on their site with an email address and your shipping info.  They have a list of sites and what the cash back % is.  Ebates will link you over to, say, Sephora, Ulta, etc. directly from their site.  I always get my cash back quarterly by check, I don't know if there are other options for payment or not, but I've never had a problem with receiving the checks.  The only problem I have with the site is remembering to use it.  I just spent almost $300 at Victoria's Secret and forgot to go through Ebates.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 8, 2014)

Any word on when Bite is going to release their holiday sets?

I'm leaving some room for them, a little Lush, and a little I'm-probably-forgetting-something-big but other than that, I'm done for the season. Too much spending.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 8, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Ebates is super easy!  You just have to sign up on their site with an email address and your shipping info.  They have a list of sites and what the cash back % is.  Ebates will link you over to, say, Sephora, Ulta, etc. directly from their site.  I always get my cash back quarterly by check, I don't know if there are other options for payment or not, but I've never had a problem with receiving the checks.  The only problem I have with the site is remembering to use it.  I just spent almost $300 at Victoria's Secret and forgot to go through Ebates.


I use the toolbar and it never lets me forget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Getting those $120 checks is always awesome.


----------



## taylorm (Oct 8, 2014)

At first I wanted every holiday set available but now I think I've narrowed it down to the lorac mega pro palette, possibly the kat von d lipstick set, and the pink and rose mac objects of affection pigment set. Just waiting on birthday money hopefully on October 30th!! I really hope nothing is sold out by then. Thankfully the mac collection isn't coming to stores until the 6th of November so I'm hoping to get it then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 8, 2014)

I love that grey polish in the Butter London Set.  I hope that one is available as a single.  Otherwise I  might buy the whole set and I do not need any more red nail polish.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 9, 2014)

So I just tried Gash from the UD set and OMG I'm in love. As soon as I finish this little sample I'm buying a full size.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So I just tried Gash from the UD set and OMG I'm in love. As soon as I finish this little sample I'm buying a full size.


Oh yes!  I love Gash!  It's my favorite from the set.  I have never really liked red lipstick on me but Gash is perfect.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 9, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Oh yes!  I love Gash!  It's my favorite from the set.  I have never really liked red lipstick on me but Gash is perfect.


It's like the perfect fall red that isn't too red but is also pretty bold! SO into it!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 9, 2014)

I ordered the Tarte Pigment of Imagination cheek set and the UD Pulp Fiction palette last week and got my order yesterday.  Except it wasn't my order.  I ended up with 2 Sephora brand jumbo eye pencils that were supposed to go to Marina Del Rey CA.  Emailed Sephora, so hopefully they sort it out soon.  The least they could have done was send me an incorrect order filled with stuff I'd actually use


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

HSN has some Soap &amp; Glory sets up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.hsn.com/shop/soap-and-glory/12169


----------



## Huds (Oct 9, 2014)

The benefit holiday sets are out on the sephora website but not on benefitcosmetics.com. Does anyone know if and when they will be avaliable there, I really want a couple of their sets but unfortunetly sephora doesn't ship to my country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

Huds said:


> The benefit holiday sets are out on the sephora website but not on benefitcosmetics.com. Does anyone know if and when they will be avaliable there, I really want a couple of their sets but unfortunetly sephora doesn't ship to my country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're up on Benefit's site, but I don't see a section for them yet. Just use the search bar at the top of the page. 

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/sweet-tintations

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/cheeky-sweet-spot


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 9, 2014)

My wishlist is pretty small, but it's still more than I would like to spend! I'll have to really think about it, because in all reality, I don't need any of these things. They just make me happy!

Hourglass Ambient Light palette - $58

Hourglass Ambient Blush palette - $58

Vice 3 - $60

UD Full Frontal lipstick set - $39

UD Pulp Fiction - $16

Tarte Pigment of Imagination set - $10

$241.... yeah, NO. I can't afford that, so I'll have to narrow it down.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 9, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> My wishlist is pretty small, but it's still more than I would like to spend! I'll have to really think about it, because in all reality, I don't need any of these things. They just make me happy!
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Light palette - $58
> 
> ...


Our wish lists are identical!  Except I also want the Butter London Steampunk set.  I already have Full Frontal, and ordered the Pulp Fiction and Tarte set last week.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I ordered the Tarte Pigment of Imagination cheek set and the UD Pulp Fiction palette last week and got my order yesterday.  Except it wasn't my order.  I ended up with 2 Sephora brand jumbo eye pencils that were supposed to go to Marina Del Rey CA.  Emailed Sephora, so hopefully they sort it out soon.  The least they could have done was send me an incorrect order filled with stuff I'd actually use


I was supposed to receive an order from UPS today from Sephora, full of stocking stuffer goodies.  I love how UPS's 3 day select shipping is supposed to be delivered by the end of the third business day, but really takes 4 business days... and then to top it off, they sent it to San Diego after it made it to LA, and now I have to wait another day or two to get it back, if I even do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *cries*  I hope they don't screw up more and end up delivering to somebody else down there...  

I hope you get your real order!  Did they put the wrong stuff in the right box, or just the entirely wrong box was sent to you (address and all)?  I wonder if that other person ended up with your stuff?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> My wishlist is pretty small, but it's still more than I would like to spend! I'll have to really think about it, because in all reality, I don't need any of these things. They just make me happy!
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Light palette - $58
> 
> ...


Well, if you got the Vice 3 palette, you could knock off the Pulp Fiction palette... it isn't exactly the same, but you get close enough colors in Vice 3 to the Pulp Fiction...  Unless you really wouldn't wear all/most of the colors in Vice 3 and favor neutrals, then I'd get Pulp Fiction instead of Vice 3.  

If I "had" to choose between them, I'd get the Hourglass palettes over the Tarte duo set.  At least blush vs blush.  The Tarte set is so cute and a great value of price and product... but as far as long term use of both formula and color goes, Hourglass wins in my opinion.  More variety, less to get sick of and leave sitting in a drawer.  

After now owning both Hourglass palettes, I couldn't imagine not having them now, I've used them non stop since buying them.  To me, they are more unique a product/formula than the eyeshadow sets are.  You can find similar color sets by the same brands over and over each year, and most of us already have at least one palette like Vice 3 sitting around, lol.  

Anyways, if I had to choose among that list and not spend on everything, that's how I'd break it down.  At the end of the day, what would you use most?  Which would make you happiest?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I was supposed to receive an order from UPS today from Sephora, full of stocking stuffer goodies.  I love how UPS's 3 day select shipping is supposed to be delivered by the end of the third business day, but really takes 4 business days... and then to top it off, they sent it to San Diego after it made it to LA, and now I have to wait another day or two to get it back, if I even do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *cries*  I hope they don't screw up more and end up delivering to somebody else down there...
> 
> I hope you get your real order!  Did they put the wrong stuff in the right box, or just the entirely wrong box was sent to you (address and all)?  I wonder if that other person ended up with your stuff?


I hope your order shows up!  And it's what you actually ordered!

This was a case of sticking the wrong shipping label on the wrong box, I think.  The label was my name and address but the actual stuff in the box was not mine, including the packing list and invoice.  It's crazy they would mess it up this bad.  I live an hour outside of Salt Lake City UT and they have a distribution warehouse there so I usually get my orders from them the next day via On Trac.  I emailed them about it last night and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Well, if you got the Vice 3 palette, you could knock off the Pulp Fiction palette... it isn't exactly the same, but you get close enough colors in Vice 3 to the Pulp Fiction... Unless you really wouldn't wear all/most of the colors in Vice 3 and favor neutrals, then I'd get Pulp Fiction instead of Vice 3.
> 
> If I "had" to choose between them, I'd get the Hourglass palettes over the Tarte duo set. At least blush vs blush. The Tarte set is so cute and a great value of price and product... but as far as long term use of both formula and color goes, Hourglass wins in my opinion. More variety, less to get sick of and leave sitting in a drawer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input! I was actually thinking Pulp Fiction would be a great gift for my sister who loves Tarantino.

You're right about the Tarte set. I only want it because it's cute, but I sure don't need another highlighter.

I basically need the Hourglass palettes. I have nothing like them. And as far as Vice, I honestly don't have many dupes. The only palettes I own are Naked 1 and 2, Chocolate Bar... And that's actually it! Maybe the Lorac Pro 2 when it restocks on HSN.

My plan for now is to knock off the Tarte set, and use Pulp Fiction as a gift.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 9, 2014)

Karen of Makeup and Beauty has swatches and looks with some of the Nars Holiday! I really want the Laser Cut Palette more than ever! I was starting to flip flop and and want the Guerlain Palette but I need this!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 9, 2014)

SnowLeopard said:


> What a wonderful gesture! You have inspired me to make a gift to my favorite animal rescue, Great Lakes Bengal Rescue. I adopted my best friend from this rescue 5 years ago on November 1st.
> 
> Also ordered the Mega Pro today


That is amazing!! Thank you! My 5-year plan with my SO is to buy a plot of land to open up a small animal rescue and to help other rescues that need help. For now I have a sum I give monthly to a few charities. It makes me feel a little bit better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

Ooooooohhhhhhhh!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 9, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Thank you for your input! I was actually thinking Pulp Fiction would be a great gift for my sister who loves Tarantino.
> 
> You're right about the Tarte set. I only want it because it's cute, but I sure don't need another highlighter.
> 
> ...


I would buy the Pulp Fiction palette sooner than later if you decide to go for it. I don't think it will last long at $16.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhh!



Nonono. Nono. I don't need this, I have so much nail polish I want already.

For other nail polish addicts, go to Femmefatale.com. Nail polishes &gt; view all polishes. I'm sorry for doing this to you. ALL THE GLITTERY GORGEOUSNESS!

This Lorac Mega Pro set is SO pigmented!! If anyone is not sure about what they want to get, I'd say go for the Lorac Pros. They are a great value. I would warn, though, that they seem to apply more warmly than they look in the pan.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree, the Lorac Mega Pro Palette is more on the warmer side 




Highlight Shade - Cream

Transition Shade - Fawn

Crease Shade- Camel

Deepen Crease Shade - Sepia

Middle of Lid Shade - Blush

All Over the Lid Shade - Merlot

So far so good.. The palette is so well worth the price tag of $59!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 9, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> That is amazing!! Thank you! My 5-year plan with my SO is to buy a plot of land to open up a small animal rescue and to help other rescues that need help. For now I have a sum I give monthly to a few charities. It makes me feel a little bit better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have this dream as well!  It's not a 5 year plan, but it's a plan.  I am a transport driver for rescues pulled out of mostly Missouri.  We transport up to one hundred dogs every two weeks.  We pick up a few along the route -- it's always nice to see local pups get a 2nd chance.  Our transports run north to Canada and Maine and generally south to Baltimore'ish.  So rewarding!

Now -- with respect to holiday sets.  I tried to buy the Full Frontal at SiJCP, but whoops -- only avail online according to the clerk.  Sigh.  I tried.  At least she was very excited to learn of its existence.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 9, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I agree, the Lorac Mega Pro Palette is more on the warmer side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so pretty!

I have a question, how does the texture of shadow in Mega Pro pallet compare to original Lorac Pro? I have the original Lorac Pro and I love it,the texture is very smooth and buttery, but I also have SummerGlo and Lorac Pro to go quad, and I feel that texture in those is just not the same, especially SummerGlo...


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Wow, so pretty!
> 
> I have a question, how does the texture of shadow in Mega Pro pallet compare to original Lorac Pro? I have the original Lorac Pro and I love it,the texture is very smooth and buttery, but I also have SummerGlo and Lorac Pro to go quad, and I feel that texture in those is just not the same, especially SummerGlo...


Agreed! Summer glo was so terrible!  I felt the shadows were chalky and had little pigmentation.  Which made me so sad because the colors are so pretty!

I still have no shipping upate on my Mega Pro.  Then I realized I did only order 2 days ago, on the day they launched and I think they said it could be 2+ business days.  Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Agreed! Summer glo was so terrible!  I felt the shadows were chalky and had little pigmentation.  Which made me so sad because the colors are so pretty!
> 
> I still have no shipping upate on my Mega Pro.  Then I realized I did only order 2 days ago, on the day they launched and I think they said it could be 2+ business days.  Patience is not my strong suit.


SummerGLO wasn't THAT bad but it was definitely different from their PRO palette lines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha

You should see Lorac's FB page.. =X Everyone wants their palette ASAP!



Elena K said:


> Wow, so pretty!
> 
> I have a question, how does the texture of shadow in Mega Pro pallet compare to original Lorac Pro? I have the original Lorac Pro and I love it,the texture is very smooth and buttery, but I also have SummerGlo and Lorac Pro to go quad, and I feel that texture in those is just not the same, especially SummerGlo...


Thank you Elena! The Mega Pro Palette is very comparable to the Original Lorac Pro Palette and Lorac Pro Palette 2 with the same great eyeshadow quality. I would have to agree that the summerGLO palette had a different eyeshadow texture and off quality but it was so and so..


----------



## Elena K (Oct 10, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Agreed! Summer glo was so terrible!  I felt the shadows were chalky and had little pigmentation.  Which made me so sad because the colors are so pretty!
> 
> I still have no shipping upate on my Mega Pro.  Then I realized I did only order 2 days ago, on the day they launched and I think they said it could be 2+ business days.  Patience is not my strong suit.


I don't think SummerGlo is entirely terrible, but I was disappointed since I got Lorac Pro first and was expecting similar quality. Now I have a bit of a dilemma weather I should return it or not, I think I'm still with the window, but I got it at epic discount, and the colors ARE so pretty... Oh, decisions...



viccckyhoang said:


> SummerGLO wasn't THAT bad but it was definitely different from their PRO palette lines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha
> 
> You should see Lorac's FB page.. =X Everyone wants their palette ASAP!
> 
> Thank you Elena! The Mega Pro Palette is very comparable to the Original Lorac Pro Palette and Lorac Pro Palette 2 with the same great eyeshadow quality. I would have to agree that the summerGLO palette had a different eyeshadow texture and off quality but it was so and so..


Thanks! 

I really wish Sephora carried Lorac, and I could go see it in person.


----------



## saku (Oct 10, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I don't think SummerGlo is entirely terrible, but I was disappointed since I got Lorac Pro first and was expecting similar quality. Now I have a bit of a dilemma weather I should return it or not, I think I'm still with the window, but I got it at epic discount, and the colors ARE so pretty... Oh, decisions...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *I really wish Sephora carried Lorac,* and I could go see it in person.


they used to! (but not anymore, obvs) that's where i got my lorac unzipped palette.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 10, 2014)

The gold brushes and mirrors and the like a couple of people said they liked are on Sephora now


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 10, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> My wishlist is pretty small, but it's still more than I would like to spend! I'll have to really think about it, because in all reality, I don't need any of these things. They just make me happy!
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Light palette - $58
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I need a reality check in my holiday wishlist too. Hehehe... Mine is up to $350.... yikes.



allistra44 said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhh!


Wow!!!! At first glance, I really want this....and I knew it'd be a lot of money, but $150 and I think I'm pretty much out.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2014)

Such mixed reviews on those Nars brushes! I own the Yachiyo and the #44 and I love them both. My Costco blush brush is softer but I have so much control and it already looks blended with with the Yachiyo. I rarely touch the Costco Borghese one anymore. The Kabuki brush from the set is super soft too, way softer than the ones from my Bare Minerals Set.

@@SaraP, I think you said you have the Mie brush, is it terrible? That is the one with the horrible reviews. I currently use the Yachiyo for blush, bronzer and Ambient Lighting powder in smaller areas but I thought the Mie would be better for my bronzer and Ambient Lighthing Powder application.


----------



## Dots (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been SO good for months, but I feel I may be about to crack...mostly on the holiday lotion and shower gels...


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2014)

My Meteorites that I ordered from Sephora are set to be delivered Monday, who delivers OnTrac? Is it a different carrier all together or do they partner with one of the larger carriers?


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 10, 2014)

MegaPRO is sold out and will not be restocking as of two hours ago. Amazon is getting a limited shipment in a few days, but that's it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My Meteorites that I ordered from Sephora are set to be delivered Monday, who delivers OnTrac? Is it a different carrier all together or do they partner with one of the larger carriers?


I can't answer your question but I got my Meteorites yesterday and they swatched beautifully.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I can't answer your question but I got my Meteorites yesterday and they swatched beautifully.


Can't wait to get them it will be an awesome treat after having to go to AZ this weekend.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone thinking about UD Pulp Fiction as part of their holiday list, I have been using mine for a week or so and I love the quality.  But, it is a warm palette.  So, if anyone doesn't like the warm colors, it may be something to cross off your lists.  Its only a $16.00 savings but, its something.

I think I am going to go for Vice 3 as I need cool colors.  It looks to have a decent amount.  Also, thinking about the Hourglass Blush Palette.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 10, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> MegaPRO is sold out and will not be restocking as of two hours ago. Amazon is getting a limited shipment in a few days, but that's it.


That's a huge bummer...... I really want it, but I don't know about it.... I wanted to swatch it before buying. Eugh!!!!

Does anyone know about Amazon's return policy? If I bought it could I return it? I just want to look at the colors up close.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got this email


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 10, 2014)

On the topic of Lorac's Mega Pro Palette...

Here is today's look:




I used Deep Teal all over the lid + outer lower lash line, Brown in the crease, Cream as the highlighter, and Vanilla on the inner lower lash line.

There's ALWAYS that one piece of hair that gets stuck to my face D; and don't mind the lipstick... I swapped it out with a more neutral one when I was in the car (the MUFE lipstick that was part of Sephora's birthday gift)


----------



## SaraP (Oct 10, 2014)

@@SaraP, I think you said you have the Mie brush, is it terrible? 

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]No I don't have the Mie, but I really want the Yachiyo or a set like last years![/SIZE]


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My Meteorites that I ordered from Sephora are set to be delivered Monday, who delivers OnTrac? Is it a different carrier all together or do they partner with one of the larger carriers?


Different all together.  They are commonly used by several companies for short trip deliveries.  (like stuff coming only from a state or two away, or in state). 

If it is a Sephora order coming OnTrac, it is from the Salt Lake City warehouse.  They deliver to your door, same as other companies (or your mail room/etc however packages are received normally).  

I usually like OnTrac over UPS etc, because if it arrives in town early they usually deliver it early, rather than leave it sitting in the warehouse saying "not due for delivery" and at least in my area is usually delivered by 10/11 am.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Different all together.  They are commonly used by several companies for short trip deliveries.  (like stuff coming only from a state or two away, or in state).
> 
> If it is a Sephora order coming OnTrac, it is from the Salt Lake City warehouse.  They deliver to your door, same as other companies (or your mail room/etc however packages are received normally).
> 
> I usually like OnTrac over UPS etc, because if it arrives in town early they usually deliver it early, rather than leave it sitting in the warehouse saying "not due for delivery" and at least in my area is usually delivered by 10/11 am.


Thanks for the info. Yes it shipped from Salt Lake.

I am going to be picking up a shipment in Long Beach Monday so hopefully its there when I get home from my long drive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2014)

In case anybody wanted to know and didn't see it yet... the Nars lip pencil holiday set will be releasing Nov 1st, and is a Sephora exclusive.  

It is 49$, and includes Satin lip pencils in Yu, Descanso, Torres del paine, and Velvet matte pencils in Cruella and Iberico.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> In case anybody wanted to know and didn't see it yet... the Nars lip pencil holiday set will be releasing Nov 1st, and is a Sephora exclusive.
> 
> It is 49$, and includes Satin lip pencils in Yu, Descanso, Torres del paine, and Velvet matte pencils in Cruella and Iberico.


Any word on the Nars blush palette?

And I'm still waiting for Bite!!

I went ahead and got the Meteorites. I just didn't want to leave it up to chance. And I feel SO grateful for getting that Lorac palette when I did, because had I not gotten it, I was going to wait until next week to buy one... I'm never lucky like this! 

So, my holiday purchases I still need to get are the Nars blush palette, some Lush goodies, Bite. I think that's about it.

The Butter London set seems pricey, but the value there is out of this world. If it wasn't for all the Femme Fatale polishes I'm buying, I'd go for it for a heartbeat. Still, if it's around in November, I might ask the boyfriend for it.

I'm re-posting this. It's not available until January, but just look at it! Thank you @ for posting this originally!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 11, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Any word on the Nars blush palette?
> 
> And I'm still waiting for Bite!!
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any new info on the Nars blush palette yet.  But it seems like everything I have seen on the Nars Holiday stuff says November 1st/early November release date.  

I drool every time I see that Hourglass eye palette!  I'm going to need a bib soon!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 11, 2014)

Well I ordered the Mega Pro palette from Amazon just now.  I kept checking all morning to see if it was back in stock and it finally says that they'll get more in on the 13th and that you can order it now.  I had no intentions of buying it, but then all of the swatches and reviews started rolling in.  Enablers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Oct 11, 2014)

So Ulta messed up and sent duplicate orders of my Tarte Advent calendar. I felt guilty and sent them an email about it last Friday. Their automated reply said I'd get a response in "24 hours". Today, eight days after my email, they replied with (basically): "Oh. Whoops. Send it back, ok?" Without so much as a return label! So on top of taking time out of my day to go to the post office (always fun with the kiddo in tow) I'm supposed to rectify their error out of my own pocket?


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 11, 2014)

acostakk said:


> So Ulta messed up and sent duplicate orders of my Tarte Advent calendar. I felt guilty and sent them an email about it last Friday. Their automated reply said I'd get a response in "24 hours". Today, eight days after my email, they replied with (basically): "Oh. Whoops. Send it back, ok?" Without so much as a return label! So on top of taking time out of my day to go to the post office (always fun with the kiddo in tow) I'm supposed to rectify their error out of my own pocket?


I'd email them back and tell them to send you a prepaid return label and schedule a pickup.  It shouldn't cost you anything to fix their mistake.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 11, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I'd email them back and tell them to send you a prepaid return label and schedule a pickup.  It shouldn't cost you anything to fix their mistake.


Yeah I definitely would not take further action at this time (though I honestly would not have emailed them telling them about the mistake to begin with so you and I might be cut from a different cloth lol). I'd email back and say I'm happy to send it back but, since it was their mistake, I am not willing or able to do so unless they send me a prepaid return label.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 11, 2014)

acostakk said:


> So Ulta messed up and sent duplicate orders of my Tarte Advent calendar. I felt guilty and sent them an email about it last Friday. Their automated reply said I'd get a response in "24 hours". Today, eight days after my email, they replied with (basically): "Oh. Whoops. Send it back, ok?" Without so much as a return label! So on top of taking time out of my day to go to the post office (always fun with the kiddo in tow) I'm supposed to rectify their error out of my own pocket?


Uhm, NOPE!  If a company wants something back they sent in error, they gotta pay to return it, and in my opinion, give you something for your honesty and trouble sending it back.  Most good companies would just let you keep it.  

I'd probably respond back, sorry-- I already gave it away as a gift.  You're auto response said I'd hear back in 24 hours, and you didn't respond until 8 days later, so I assumed you didn't care.  Even if I had it, I wouldn't send back a product you sent me in error unless you sent me a postage paid return label and compensated my account for the inconvenience of my time and effort to fix your mistake.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Uhm, NOPE!  If a company wants something back they sent in error, they gotta pay to return it, and in my opinion, give you something for your honesty and trouble sending it back.  Most good companies would just let you keep it.
> 
> I'd probably respond back, sorry-- I already gave it away as a gift.  You're auto response said I'd hear back in 24 hours, and you didn't respond until 8 days later, so I assumed you didn't care.  Even if I had it, I wouldn't send back a product you sent me in error unless you sent me a postage paid return label and compensated my account for the inconvenience of my time and effort to fix your mistake.


Which is actually what happened. After staring at the box for a full week, my niece was over yesterday and I let her have it. Their email said my case was "resolved" so I'm not sure I'm going to bother replying at all. It was just so ridiculous to me that I had to vent a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 12, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Which is actually what happened. After staring at the box for a full week, my niece was over yesterday and I let her have it. Their email said my case was "resolved" so I'm not sure I'm going to bother replying at all. It was just so ridiculous to me that I had to vent a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol, if they ever do say anything back about it, just say you sent it in the mail, not your fault if it got lost etc. ;-)   But I doubt they ever say anything about it again.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 12, 2014)

I placed a Sephora order for the Pulp Fiction palette and Hourglass Ambient Lighting palette! I used a 10% off and Ebates is 8%. Now I need to decide what else to purchase... My wallet hurts a bit.


----------



## addied (Oct 12, 2014)

At the moment, my wishlist is sitting at a lovely price of $790ish if I were to buy EVERYTHING that's on my list. Oh, why aren't I a millionaire. :'l


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's the QVC Tarte holiday set if anyone is interested! It has two full size blushes! Just enter the item number in the search bar on QVC.com.

Item number A259031

Auto delivery item number A264305


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 13, 2014)

I found pics and info on a Bite Beauty Holiday set posted in the Sephora community forum.  It's a set of 4 mini high-pigment pencils in the colors Winterberry, Sable, Pomegranate, and Rhubarb.  I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link to it here since it is on another forum, but if you search "Bite Beauty Holiday 2014" on google it will come up.


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 13, 2014)

I am so disappointed!  I don't think I'll be able to buy any of the holiday sets now.  My family just found out today that my Mom needs to have surgery, and will be out of work for 6 weeks.  So, now all of my money has to go to supporting the house while she's recovering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only way I could justify buying anything is with either my Ulta or Birchbox points (which I have about $30 worth of points on each).


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 13, 2014)

So Rhubarb is the only repeat from last year's Bite holiday tin.  I want this set along with the bigger one they always come out with.  I don't even know what the colors or finishes will be and yet I'm still 100% going to buy it.  Is this insane?  :wub:


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 13, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I am so disappointed!  I don't think I'll be able to buy any of the holiday sets now.  My family just found out today that my Mom needs to have surgery, and will be out of work for 6 weeks.  So, now all of my money has to go to supporting the house while she's recovering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only way I could justify buying anything is with either my Ulta or Birchbox points (which I have about $30 worth of points on each).


What was it you most wanted?


----------



## LindaD (Oct 13, 2014)

Whoops, thanks for the reminder, @shadowcat78. I was at Sephora yesterday and saw these two Bite sets:


----------



## Elena K (Oct 13, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I am so disappointed!  I don't think I'll be able to buy any of the holiday sets now.  My family just found out today that my Mom needs to have surgery, and will be out of work for 6 weeks.  So, now all of my money has to go to supporting the house while she's recovering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only way I could justify buying anything is with either my Ulta or Birchbox points (which I have about $30 worth of points on each).


Ouch! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 13, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Whoops, thanks for the reminder, @shadowcat78. I was at Sephora yesterday and saw these two Bite sets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I recently got a sample of that Bite scrub and love it.  I've also heard excellent reviews for the lip mask ... I think I need this set!  Er, BOTH of them!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 13, 2014)

abreeskye said:


> Oooh, I recently got a sample of that Bite scrub and love it.  I've also heard excellent reviews for the lip mask ... I think I need this set!  Er, BOTH of them!


The lip mask is my holy grail forever and ever and ever. It seriously works overnight wonders! Everybody get this set!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 13, 2014)

hsalt said:


> The lip mask is my holy grail forever and ever and ever. It seriously works overnight wonders! Everybody get this set!


Argh, the only thing that is keeping me from buying this is the packaging. Every time I get something in a metal tube it looks so junky and splits on me long before the product is finished. Here's hoping they put it in a plastic tube!


----------



## saku (Oct 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> Argh, the only thing that is keeping me from buying this is the packaging. Every time I get something in a metal tube it looks so junky and splits on me long before the product is finished. Here's hoping they put it in a plastic tube!


this is the answer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crabtree-Evelyn-Logo-C-E-Vintage-Metal-Roller-Tube-Key-U-Pick-/371052118368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;var=&amp;hash=item56646e0160

it works really well with my bite lip mask


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 13, 2014)

saku said:


> this is the answer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crabtree-Evelyn-Logo-C-E-Vintage-Metal-Roller-Tube-Key-U-Pick-/371052118368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;var=&amp;hash=item56646e0160
> 
> it works really well with my bite lip mask


Cool! I'll have to pick one of those up.


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah i need both of those Bite sets in my life. I've never actually tried anything of theirs but now i'm ready to jump in with both feet!


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 13, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> What was it you most wanted?


IDK, I've had my eye on the Tarte Away Oui Go and the Too Faced La Belle Carousel, I haven't been able to make my mind up on them.  Perhaps I'll be able to pass hints off to my family as to what I want for Christmas, and let them choose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2014)

The Guerlain Meteorite smell quite lovely. It reminds me of Violet Scented gum, slightly sweet, not an overpowering floral. I'd never noticed the scent at the store. A couple of mine came a little broken but not enough to make me want to go exchange them. I also used the code for the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, Therapy and scrub. I am on no buy for lip products at the moment and I used up my Fresh Sugar Plum, 2 more items to go before I can buy a replacement so I am super happy to get these.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 14, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> My wishlist is pretty small, but it's still more than I would like to spend! I'll have to really think about it, because in all reality, I don't need any of these things. They just make me happy!
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Light palette - $58
> 
> ...


Well the first and easiest thing to knock off is the ambient lighting palette. Its not a holiday item, and its not limited edition. So no point in worrying about it now. You can always get it six months down the road. 

My wishlist is about $850-$900. EEK! But I have already spent about $450 so I am working on it. Just waiting for my friends and family code for 20% off which thankfully I should get Thursday! Then I can do a bit more damage!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 14, 2014)

Stila's sets are up on Sephora (although I didn't see the eyeliner ones). MUFE also put up some rather uninspiring kits (though they could be perfect for some people!)

Though, this is interesting (just not to me):





Beautyblender and Benefit online kit, 46CDN.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> Argh, the only thing that is keeping me from buying this is the packaging. Every time I get something in a metal tube it looks so junky and splits on me long before the product is finished. Here's hoping they put it in a plastic tube!


They actually already listened to you! My newest one (purchased this summer) is in a plastic, not metal, tube. I actually am finding it a bit harder to get the stuff out of the tube, but you don't run into the splitting problems that some people have!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

Oooh, I like that bite set with the scrub, bb, and mask.  I already have a full size mask, a deluxe lip scrub from fresh.... so I'll have to pass. I like the idea of the tawny shade bb lip- I'll need to try that on in store to see how it is on me.



panicked said:


> Argh, the only thing that is keeping me from buying this is the packaging. Every time I get something in a metal tube it looks so junky and splits on me long before the product is finished. Here's hoping they put it in a plastic tube!


As @ mentioned, they have a new one that is in a plastic tube- it is a little different as it has a champagne/rose gold shade to it. I have tried it out in store and I don't think I like it as much as the original. I actually love the metal packaging- it makes it seem so fancy, and if you live in a warmer area, you won't have problems getting it out of the tube or having the tube split.



megan27ist said:


> I am so disappointed!  I don't think I'll be able to buy any of the holiday sets now.  My family just found out today that my Mom needs to have surgery, and will be out of work for 6 weeks.  So, now all of my money has to go to supporting the house while she's recovering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only way I could justify buying anything is with either my Ulta or Birchbox points (which I have about $30 worth of points on each).


Awww, I'm really sorry to hear that. That's really sweet of you to help support the household while she's recovering.

Maybe you could find a swap to join? Do you have lots of extra goodies that you don't use? I'm not sure... just  a thought to help cheer you up.

--

In other news, I am slowly whittling my list down to what I really want... and I'm finding out that the holiday sets, lovely as they are, are actually not what I want.... I'm finding I want to use my VIB 20% off on permanent items.... hmm.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

Urban Decay's Friends &amp; Fanatics sale is happening. 20% off with code UDFANATICS14. 

Still kind of deciding, but I think I'll grab Vice 3 &amp; the set of 10 eyeliners.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

I think I might add that Bite set with the mask, BB, and scrub to my wishlist!  We get very cold winters and I always need something heavy duty to keep my lips from chapping.  See how I did that, I turned a want into a NEED :lol:


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Urban Decay's Friends &amp; Fanatics sale is happening. 20% off with code UDFANATICS14.
> 
> Still kind of deciding, but I think I'll grab Vice 3 &amp; the set of 10 eyeliners.


Ugh, and it ends the day before payday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />UD does this to me every year! 

I have been going back and forth on the set of liners.  I've seen some less than stellar reviews, but they're my favorite liner formula.  I might need to break into my savings and pick it up, too.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> Well the first and easiest thing to knock off is the ambient lighting palette. Its not a holiday item, and its not limited edition. So no point in worrying about it now. You can always get it six months down the road.


Eek! Does anyone know if the ambient blush palette is LE? I don't have either and would love to have both, but had been using a different rationale that I use more powder than blush and if I don't like the powders, it was unlikely I'd like the blushes. Also, it seems like the powder palette gets better reviews overall than the blush palette. However, if it's likely that the blush palette might sell out and not come back, I might need to re-evaluate.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> Eek! Does anyone know if the ambient blush palette is LE? I don't have either and would love to have both, but had been using a different rationale that I use more powder than blush and if I don't like the powders, it was unlikely I'd like the blushes. Also, it seems like the powder palette gets better reviews overall than the blush palette. However, if it's likely that the blush palette might sell out and not come back, I might need to re-evaluate.


Hey there, it's described as limited edition in the description on Sephora's website. If it sells really well, they might turn around and make it permanent like they did the ambient lighting palette, but I'm not sure.

I kind of want to get it, but I can't find any testers at any sephora so I don't know how all 3 colors swatch on me. Grr!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 14, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Hey there, it's described as limited edition in the description on Sephora's website. If it sells really well, they might turn around and make it permanent like they did the ambient lighting palette, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I kind of want to get it, but I can't find any testers at any sephora so I don't know how all 3 colors swatch on me. Grr!


Mantra: if you have the money, get it while you can- then return it if you don't like it!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 14, 2014)

Did anyone mention the bite pencil set is online at sephora? I don't see a larger set and I haven't heard anyone mention it coming out. I guess they're not doing it this year?


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 14, 2014)

Ohhhh wow...

http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/product/lovemarc-kisspop-lipstick-set.do?utm_source=mjb&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20141014-KissPopSet&amp;utm_source=Marketlive+Email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Image+-+http%3A%2F%2Fmarcjacobsbeauty.com%2Fproduct%2Flovemarc-kisspop-lipstick-set.do%3Futm_source%3Dmjb%26utm_medium%3Demail%26utm_campaign%3D20141014-KissPopSet&amp;utm_content=Online+Exclusive%3A+Luxury+Lip+Collection&amp;utm_campaign=2014-10-14+Lip+Set


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 14, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Ohhhh wow...
> 
> http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/product/lovemarc-kisspop-lipstick-set.do?utm_source=mjb&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20141014-KissPopSet&amp;utm_source=Marketlive+Email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Image+-+http%3A%2F%2Fmarcjacobsbeauty.com%2Fproduct%2Flovemarc-kisspop-lipstick-set.do%3Futm_source%3Dmjb%26utm_medium%3Demail%26utm_campaign%3D20141014-KissPopSet&amp;utm_content=Online+Exclusive%3A+Luxury+Lip+Collection&amp;utm_campaign=2014-10-14+Lip+Set


@ohsailor--step away from the browser...so many pretties...


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 14, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Did anyone mention the bite pencil set is online at sephora? I don't see a larger set and I haven't heard anyone mention it coming out. I guess they're not doing it this year?


Someone was talking about a bigger Bite set (of lipsticks possibly? I forget) in November on the Sephora forums, but I couldn't get a sense if they actually knew something or if it was just wishful thinking.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 14, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> IDK, I've had my eye on the Tarte Away Oui Go and the Too Faced La Belle Carousel, I haven't been able to make my mind up on them.  Perhaps I'll be able to pass hints off to my family as to what I want for Christmas, and let them choose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bought the Tarte 4-shadow set and the Tarte lipsurgence set from Tarte, then bought them again from Ulta so I could get the points thinking I would send the Tarte order back. If I haven't already passed the 30-day window, I'm close. I have to send a few more things out this week anyway, if you're interested in these products let me know. I could use a little good will/instant karma.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I bought the Tarte 4-shadow set and the Tarte lipsurgence set from Tarte, then bought them again from Ulta so I could get the points thinking I would send the Tarte order back. If I haven't already passed the 30-day window, I'm close. I have to send a few more things out this week anyway, if you're interested in these products let me know. I could use a little good will/instant karma.


You are just the sweetest person. These kinds of posts make me so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I bought the Tarte 4-shadow set and the Tarte lipsurgence set from Tarte, then bought them again from Ulta so I could get the points thinking I would send the Tarte order back. If I haven't already passed the 30-day window, I'm close. I have to send a few more things out this week anyway, if you're interested in these products let me know. I could use a little good will/instant karma.


You are so sweet and generous! First the donation to the animal shelter, now this? Girl!

----

In other news!

Hey hey hey, does anyone think Lorac will get more Mega Pro palettes up for sale? I really wanted to get one but missed it- it's sold out on Lorac.com and Amazon.com and I don't want to pay Ebay prices ($100-160). Since it sold out so quickly, it makes me think that maybe they'll produce more.... but what do you think? Should I just bite the bullet and get one on ebay? Should I just deal with the fact that I didn't get it and take it as a sign?


----------



## avarier (Oct 14, 2014)

In case nobody has mentioned it yet, ulta is offering free shipping this week on any order with an urban decay purchase. So if you've been holding out for 1 thing, this is a good time! I still have my eye on the full frontal set.. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 14, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> You are so sweet and generous! First the donation to the animal shelter, now this? Girl!
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Noooo!!!  Wait on Amazon.  Give it another week or so and they will have more in.  Please don't pay crazy ebay prices.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Noooo!!!  Wait on Amazon.  Give it another week or so and they will have more in.  Please don't pay crazy ebay prices.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


REALLY? AWESOME AWESOME !!! Thank you! I will wait. I have to have it!!!!!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 15, 2014)

Nars Holiday is up on the Nars website. I am going to wait and buy elsewhere but its so tempting!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 15, 2014)

@@eastofthesun Hey your right side up =)


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@eastofthesun Hey your right side up =)


Hahha! Yes! Sideways me was starting to get annoying fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 15, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Did anyone mention the bite pencil set is online at sephora? I don't see a larger set and I haven't heard anyone mention it coming out. I guess they're not doing it this year?


The Lip Love Kit is also online now: http://www.sephora.com/lip-love-kit-P390685?skuId=1625037



hsalt said:


> Someone was talking about a bigger Bite set (of lipsticks possibly? I forget) in November on the Sephora forums, but I couldn't get a sense if they actually knew something or if it was just wishful thinking.


I hope they also come out with a lipstick set.  I tried the one from the Give Me More Lip set and I really like the formula.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you think it's a very bad idea to get Tarte Bon Voyage set on ebay for $95? As I mentioned before, I'm in Poland so it's one of the few ways to pick US brands for me... I've already asked my friend for some stuff from Ulta and I don't want to ask her for more but I'd really love that one. Also the Lipsurgence set - I managed to find it in one of Polish stores online (they simply order stuff from the US and sell it for much more) and it's around $60. It hurts a bit to get it for so much more but I really want them...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Do you think it's a very bad idea to get Tarte Bon Voyage set on ebay for $95? As I mentioned before, I'm in Poland so it's one of the few ways to pick US brands for me... I've already asked my friend for some stuff from Ulta and I don't want to ask her for more but I'd really love that one. Also the Lipsurgence set - I managed to find it in one of Polish stores online (they simply order stuff from the US and sell it for much more) and it's around $60. It hurts a bit to get it for so much more but I really want them...


 I personally wouldn't buy anything on ebay.  The stuff I have got from them was counterfeit or used.  It can be risky


----------



## SaraP (Oct 15, 2014)

I think your safe if it's a lesser know product. For example I wouldn't buy a Naked (1,2 or 3) it might be fake, but I doubt the counterfeiters are producing Tarte BV set. It's just not that popular or sold out here in the States. 

@@Paulina PS if you want I would be happy to purchase those from Sephora and you could just paypal me the money, plus shipping. I do live in California and tax here is 8%.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> I think your safe if it's a lesser know product. For example I wouldn't buy a Naked (1,2 or 3) it might be fake, but I doubt the counterfeiters are producing Tarte BV set. It's just not that popular or sold out here in the States.
> 
> @@Paulina PS if you want I would be happy to purchase those from Sephora and you could just paypal me the money, plus shipping. I do live in California and tax here is 8%.


Thanks so much, I'll let you know when I decide which stuff I want most and when I get my salary LOL

I wonder how much the shipping might be because if it's more or less the same with shipping as the price in this online store then there's no need to give you trouble.

Thank you very much anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I finally decide what to purchase, I may ask you for some help  :wub:


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

And of course it may be true that some products are counterfeit but I got some less popular make-up from ebay and it was alright so I suppose it depends on what you buy. I guess it's more difficult to avoid used ones though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you @ and @@eastofthesun for the kind words, but in a way, I'm doing it to be selfish- I had someone say the cruelest things ANYONE has ever said to me, EVER. The only way I'm going to be able to shake it off is to be kind and do good for others, which makes me feel better no matter what (I learned this a long time ago- when someone makes me question myself by saying cruel things, I just try to be the best person I can be). So, again, it's a selfish thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Megan27ist PM me if you want them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 15, 2014)

@@SaraP you are so sweet too and your user icon makes me so happy every time I see it &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 15, 2014)

@@ohsailor I'm sorry that anyone would say anything like that to you. You seem like an awesome person and I love seeing you on these threads.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 15, 2014)

@@ohsailor Awwwwe Shucks! Thank you =)


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was someone who doesn't know me, just lurks my FB and seems to hate women in general, but when someone spews the sort of vile stuff he did, no matter how absurd it is, it's difficult to not let it get to you a little bit. It might actually be good for me, I need a thicker skin and I know his opinion is absolutely meaningless. You guys always cheer me up and make me feel better about myself, so thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What?? I'm not tearing up, I'm just cutting onions!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you guys so much for your kind words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was someone who doesn't know me, just lurks my FB and seems to hate women in general, but when someone spews the sort of vile stuff he did, no matter how absurd it is, it's difficult to not let it get to you a little bit. It might actually be good for me, I need a thicker skin and I know his opinion is absolutely meaningless. You guys always cheer me up and make me feel better about myself, so thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What?? I'm not tearing up, I'm just cutting onions!


You shouldn't worry about sb that knows nothing about you and just wants to vent his own frustrations. I don't know you too, but you seem a nice and selfless person to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The net is unfortunately full of vile losers who need to diminish other people to find sense of their miserable existence. No need to cry over haters - I know it always hurts to hear sth like that, but remember they just envy you because you're a better and happier person than they are. Hugs!  :flowers:


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you guys so much for your kind words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was someone who doesn't know me, just lurks my FB and seems to hate women in general, but when someone spews the sort of vile stuff he did, no matter how absurd it is, it's difficult to not let it get to you a little bit. It might actually be good for me, I need a thicker skin and I know his opinion is absolutely meaningless. You guys always cheer me up and make me feel better about myself, so thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What?? I'm not tearing up, I'm just cutting onions!


I am so, so sorry to hear that you have someone talking this way about/to you. I'm glad you know that his thoughts are meaningless, but it saddens me to know it still gets to you. It would get to me too, I'm sure. I just hope you know you don't have to do good deeds to be a good person. You seem like a good person without all that. I'm not trying to say stop being you and being awesome, but .... don't feel like you have to go out of your way to be good as you are. That's all.

MAJOR HUGS to you and snaps for overcoming that wretched person's toxic presence in your life. I hope that you can heal and forget about it very soon.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all  so much for your kind words. it really does mean so much to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Back to the topic, though, before I completely derail- Are there any other major releases still? Does Dior or YSL do anything? When does Lush finally come out in the US?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Back to the topic, though, before I completely derail- Are there any other major releases still? Does Dior or YSL do anything? When does Lush finally come out in the US?


 Lush's Christmas stuff is out (and Halloween!). At least online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 16, 2014)

I finally got the Tarte Pigment of Imagination set yesterday!  But the blush doesn't even show up on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just provides a bit of shimmer but no discernible color.  The highlighter is very pretty, and subtle so I think I will use it a lot.  I also got the UD Pulp Fiction palette, I couldn't pass it up for $16.  And while I do have plenty of dupes, the formula of the shadows is really nice.  Tyranny is my fave!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh I'd love a dior set!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. it really does mean so much to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Back to the topic, though, before I completely derail- Are there any other major releases still? Does Dior or YSL do anything? When does Lush finally come out in the US?


There are holiday Dior palette on the Nordsrtom website. I am pretty sure they had YSL sets when I was at Nordsrtom Monday


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you all  so much for your kind words. it really does mean so much to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Back to the topic, though, before I completely derail- Are there any other major releases still? Does Dior or YSL do anything? When does Lush finally come out in the US?


Someone mentioned it but, yeah, I m pretty sure Dior's entire Holiday collection is available online already - I know the shadow quints and lipsticks are. I really want one of the quints but that is one I am waiting for Sephora VIB sale to pick up (assuming they have it in stock by then) because I am not so worried about them selling out - Dior released a TON of new quints all at once!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you all  so much for your kind words. it really does mean so much to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Back to the topic, though, before I completely derail- Are there any other major releases still? Does Dior or YSL do anything? When does Lush finally come out in the US?


There is a YSL holiday set.  I believe it is a zippered case (or some kind of case like that, lol), and has a blush, to lip pans, and I think 4 or 5 eye shadows. It was black case with gold pattern on front, I believe it was maybe animal print.  I was in a hurry, so I didn't catch the name of the set.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 16, 2014)

:wacko2:

I keep refreshing Amazon's page for the Mega PRO and I am literally spinning here. I'll get both of these responses equally at in the same minute when refreshing. When I try to buy, it just says it's not available yet. Guess I should stop torturing myself and just wait until the 19th!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11481095

The Body Shop Advent $75


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel like companies are really reaching with these Advent Calendar prices.  I get constant emails from the Body Shop at buy 3 get 3 free, 40% off, 50% off...etc.  So to me that cheapens the brand.  All those sample sizes of things, I would maybe pay $49 for, but surely not $75!  That's a ripoff.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 17, 2014)

I know it won't happen, but a drugstore advent calender would be cute. I'm thinking of l'oreal and maybelline, maybe even Wet N Wild or Revlon. Mini color tattoos and Revlon lipsticks, eee!!


----------



## Elena K (Oct 17, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I know it won't happen, but a drugstore advent calender would be cute. I'm thinking of l'oreal and maybelline, maybe even Wet N Wild or Revlon. Mini color tattoos and Revlon lipsticks, eee!!


I agree. I would go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 17, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> There is a YSL holiday set.  I believe it is a zippered case (or some kind of case like that, lol), and has a blush, to lip pans, and I think 4 or 5 eye shadows. It was black case with gold pattern on front, I believe it was maybe animal print.  I was in a hurry, so I didn't catch the name of the set.


What store was it? Also did you see that the Hourglass eyeshadow palette we both like is already on sale at Barney's (Pre-order, being released sometime this month though!! Not January. January will have more colors)


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 17, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> What store was it? Also did you see that the Hourglass eyeshadow palette we both like is already on sale at Barney's (Pre-order, being released sometime this month though!! Not January. January will have more colors)


I'm going to wait for January, I gotta see the other colors!  I'm too excited about these eyeshadows, they better not suck, haha. 

Here is the link to the YSL holiday set I saw. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-wildly-gold-palette-limited-edition/3873798?origin=category%22%20target=%22_blank&amp;cm_ven=Linkshare&amp;cm_cat=partner&amp;cm_pla=10&amp;cm_ite=1&amp;siteId=QSxEWOJ5fs4-QkqtYOxjcmDzCTyLJwM_EQ


----------



## tallison (Oct 17, 2014)

How do people feel about kits that combine lipcolor in a palette with everything else? I was looking at the YSL set posted above, but I feel like when its set up like that the lip color gets yucky, or dried out.  Haven't purchased a kit like that in a really long time, so I wasn't sure if others felt the same or if the kits are getting better than ones I've purchased in the past, which were more mid-range than YSL.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 17, 2014)

tallison said:


> How do people feel about kits that combine lipcolor in a palette with everything else? I was looking at the YSL set posted above, but I feel like when its set up like that the lip color gets yucky, or dried out.  Haven't purchased a kit like that in a really long time, so I wasn't sure if others felt the same or if the kits are getting better than ones I've purchased in the past, which were more mid-range than YSL.


I don't think it get yucky or dried out, but I dislike lip color in open containers. They force to use applicator very time you want to apply it or dig in with your fingers, and it's just all kinds of inconvenient.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2014)

tallison said:


> How do people feel about kits that combine lipcolor in a palette with everything else? I was looking at the YSL set posted above, but I feel like when its set up like that the lip color gets yucky, or dried out.  Haven't purchased a kit like that in a really long time, so I wasn't sure if others felt the same or if the kits are getting better than ones I've purchased in the past, which were more mid-range than YSL.


nope, totally feel the same way. fall out in eyeshadow is too annoying for me.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 17, 2014)

tallison said:


> How do people feel about kits that combine lipcolor in a palette with everything else? I was looking at the YSL set posted above, but I feel like when its set up like that the lip color gets yucky, or dried out.  Haven't purchased a kit like that in a really long time, so I wasn't sure if others felt the same or if the kits are getting better than ones I've purchased in the past, which were more mid-range than YSL.


It doesn't bother me, per se, but I normally wouldn't use a lipstick in a palette like that, so I try to avoid buying them jut so I don't have wasted product. :smilehappyyes:   But I know lots of ladies who think it is super convenient. I even just read an article where a woman depotted lipsticks into a Z-Palette with her shadows and blush so she could have her complete face in her purse, so there is definitely a market for it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2014)

tallison said:


> How do people feel about kits that combine lipcolor in a palette with everything else? I was looking at the YSL set posted above, but I feel like when its set up like that the lip color gets yucky, or dried out.  Haven't purchased a kit like that in a really long time, so I wasn't sure if others felt the same or if the kits are getting better than ones I've purchased in the past, which were more mid-range than YSL.


I'm not a fan of that kind of packaging.  Eye shadow fall out and whatnot always seems to get stuck in the lip product.  I don't like having to use my finger to apply and I also hate having to use a lip brush, I'm way too lazy!  And it seems like every time I have ever bought a palette with a pan lip product I've not liked the shade or texture.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2014)

Lip products with built in applicator are obviously more convenient. I had a Nars palette with both cream and powder products and it never bugged me if a tiny bit of shadow was in the lipsticks. It was actually nice to have so many things in one place and it also allows for great mirror sizes usually. A retractable lip brush makes it very portable.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a thebalm palette that has a separate cover for the lipstuff I think that's the way to do it if you're going to have pots.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11481095
> 
> The Body Shop Advent $75
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this @@tweakabell  I just ordered it &amp; got 3x the points plus the 15 piece beauty bag GWP!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 17, 2014)

Cool lots of minis headed your way!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 17, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Ugh, and it ends the day before payday UD does this to me every year!


Let me know if you want something - I'm happy to pick it up for you.  If I'm not too late....just catching up on this thread (and about to post a major rant over on the Sephora thread...)

Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll just have it shipped to you so if you do want something can you PM me your address?  Thanks!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 17, 2014)

@@ohsailor - I'm so sorry for the riff-raff stalking your FB page and making those comments.  Just hang out here - where everyone loves everyone! At least that is how I feel about MUT!  Also - you are an amazing giver - good karma/vibes/feelings should follow you always - just for being you!

For those of you who have Tarte's Bon Voyage - question...did the mini blush come sealed?  Did the Maracuja oil come sealed?


----------



## SaraP (Oct 17, 2014)

Mut is the nicest place on the internet


----------



## LindaD (Oct 17, 2014)

Noooooooooooo. Why did I hesitate to buy the Guerlain holiday Meteorites????? It's out of stock at Sephora now and I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2014)

My Nordstrom Rack had PILES of UD pulp fiction palette and a ton of nail polishes! Haaaappppyyyy


----------



## saku (Oct 17, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> My Nordstrom Rack had PILES of UD pulp fiction palette and a ton of nail polishes! Haaaappppyyyy


baaahhhh i should've checked mine! i want to get 3 UD nail polish shades from the website, but shipping...! can't pull the trigger even though it's already a really good deal. 

enable me!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 17, 2014)

Hourglass eyshadow thingy is up for preorder on Barney's.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Noooooooooooo. Why did I hesitate to buy the Guerlain holiday Meteorites????? It's out of stock at Sephora now and I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


Nordstroms and some other stores still have not released them.

I took pictures today for my new blog. Some of them came a bit broken and I had a hard time distinguishing the two pinks.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 17, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> :wacko2:
> 
> I keep refreshing Amazon's page for the Mega PRO and I am literally spinning here. I'll get both of these responses equally at in the same minute when refreshing. When I try to buy, it just says it's not available yet. Guess I should stop torturing myself and just wait until the 19th!


If you haven't been able to snag this yet, try again now.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 17, 2014)

I need a wee bit of enabling..

In my cart I have Urban Decay's


Full Frontal (b/c I really want Ozone since my other clear liner is a dud)
Shadow Box (b/c I'm constantly frustrated as of late with my shadow options)
10 Pencil Set (b/c as I see it the sharpener alone is 10 and Perversion is 20 -- the other 9 liners are 0.03, or 75% of a normal, so their value is $15 each, total value $165 for $52)
Here's the thing.  Yes, UD has 20% off, but at Ulta I can get triple points and add their 15 piece GWP.

The way I see it, I'll earn 375 points, which if you redeem at the 2000points/$125 level equals 16 points/$1.  This would be $125 minus $23.44 (once I redeem those earned points) = $101.56.  That's awfully darn close to the 20% off at UD's website ($125-20% = $100).

I can't see any reason not to order from Ulta, but wanted to make sure I'm not missing something.  TIA.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 18, 2014)

The nars holiday blush palette is up on Sephora now:  http://www.sephora.com/virtual-domination-cheek-palette-P390809?skuId=1643253


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 18, 2014)

Tarte 14pc lipsurgence set $150

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351051

8 lipsurgence pencils and 6 of their new glosses

There's also a new Lorac set that has Pro 1 &amp; 2 and misc. for $98

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11331083

and a smashbox set with 8 eyeshadow trios and 8 liners for $150

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351101


----------



## tallison (Oct 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> The nars holiday blush palette is up on Sephora now: http://www.sephora.com/virtual-domination-cheek-palette-P390809?skuId=1643253


I have been stalking this palette waiting for it to come out. I took the nars blush palette from last year on vacation with me, the bronzer is panned and I was praying it wouldn't break or shatter. I was thinking 'why don't they make the bronzer bigger than the blushes' and holy crap, they did!! Also there are two blushes from the final cut collection that I talked myself out of. I love the design on the packaging. Nars really won it for me on this one! I was going to get the Tarte blushes this year until I saw what sets were offered, then it was a no brainer.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh gosh I want that NARS palette so bad.  Must... resist...


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 19, 2014)

Elemis Skincare Advent $113.50 (I don't know much from the brand but they're calculated retail value is $210)

http://www.dermstore.com/product_2014+Holiday+12+Days+of+Beauty+Set_61531.htm


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 19, 2014)

Holy moly! I saw this on Musings of a Muse. $656!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Tom-Ford-Beauty-Exclusive-Tom-Ford-Limited-Edition-Lip-and-Nail-Box/prod102380016/p.prod?eVar6=BGF15+C1P33



Spoiler









[SIZE=14.4444446563721px][/SIZE]


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

I just wanted to thank you all again for the amazingly kind words- I SWEAR I wasn't fishing for compliments, but that person had me really down (even though I knew it shouldn't) but whenever I come here you're all so kind and I have made real friendships here and well shucks, I just love you all so much!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 19, 2014)

Qvc put up this years advent $78.96+ $7.97 shipping




http://www.qvc.com/QVC-Beauty-Christmas-Advent-Calendar-24-pc.-Collection.product.A260008.html?sc=A260008-Targeted&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A260008&amp;catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/08/a260008.001?$uslarge$


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Qvc put up this years advent $78.96+ $7.97 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh....I've never ordered anything from QVC, but this is my favorite advent calendar I've seen so far this year. Does QVC do coupons/free shipping etc. regularly? If so, I might hold off until a coupon comes around.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 19, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Qvc put up this years advent $78.96+ $7.97 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are ya freakin' kidding me??!?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't believe I didn't see this.  QVC has been my mindless TV habit over the past two weeks of Fall Break.  (I've watched waaaay too much Mally/IT cosmetics.)

I was so proud of myself for not ordering anything... buuuuuuuut, this might happen JUST because of their easy pay thing.  It has probably been 10 years since I've ordered from them - Mom, OTOH orders somewhat regularly.

Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## tallison (Oct 19, 2014)

panicked said:


> Oooh....I've never ordered anything from QVC, but this is my favorite advent calendar I've seen so far this year. Does QVC do coupons/free shipping etc. regularly? If so, I might hold off until a coupon comes around.


Qvc usually has a really good deal for first time buyers...I remember seeing it on MUT before. Anyone know if that is still going on? I want to say it was $20 off for first timers.

EDIT: Oops, sorry apparently this is HSN that does the promotion.  Sorry!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 19, 2014)

SCORE!!!! The Lorac Mega PRO has been doing that thing on and off again today, and I just kept reloading and kept trying to buy it even though it wouldn't let me, and this time it ACTUALLY WENT THROUGH!!!

So to anyone else out there- keep checking. I think they're doing them like this on purpose so the people who really want them can get them, and those resellers wont' be able to buy up a bunch and sell for profit on Ebay. So keep trying!

Also, there was a note that said they would be available again on the 21st.

I'm so excited! This was the only thing on my wishlist that was truly holiday LE that I still wanted after thinking about it for a few weeks!!! Don't get me wrong, the Hourglass blush palette is still calling my name, but this Mega PRO was a definite want for me!

I'm so glad I got it!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 19, 2014)

tallison said:


> Qvc usually has a really good deal for first time buyers...I remember seeing it on MUT before. Anyone know if that is still going on? I want to say it was $20 off for first timers.


That's HSN. Unless QVC does something similar?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 19, 2014)

Hsn has specials not QVC  as far as I know


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 19, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> SCORE!!!! The Lorac Mega PRO has been doing that thing on and off again today, and I just kept reloading and kept trying to buy it even though it wouldn't let me, and this time it ACTUALLY WENT THROUGH!!!
> 
> So to anyone else out there- keep checking. I think they're doing them like this on purpose so the people who really want them can get them, and those resellers wont' be able to buy up a bunch and sell for profit on Ebay. So keep trying!
> 
> ...


Yay!!!  I'm so glad you got it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Oct 19, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Hsn has specials not QVC  as far as I know


Thanks! I get those two confused in my mind, so you are probably correct.  I edited my previous post so as not to mislead others.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 19, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Yay!!!  I'm so glad you got it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!!!! I'm really glad too, although I'm supposed to be on a no-buy right now, so I'm sad I had to break that, but if I waited it'd just be sold out and I'd have to pay $100 so I think it's worth it.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 19, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Thanks!!!! I'm really glad too, although I'm supposed to be on a no-buy right now, so I'm sad I had to break that, but if I waited it'd just be sold out and I'd have to pay $100 so I think it's worth it.


Mega Pro is definitely worth breaking a no-buy for. I'm really loving mine so far, I hope you enjoy yours just as much!


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 19, 2014)

Went to Sephora for the first time since holiday has been in store. Conflicted to say the least. I've officially talked myself out of Vice 3, Benefit balm/stain set, the Bite trio, and Marc Jacobs eyeliner set. But now i'm more convinced that i need the Josie Maran, Best Bite Remix, and the Buxom Dolly's High Roller collection. My shrinking list is now back to its approximate original price.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 19, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> Went to Sephora for the first time since holiday has been in store. Conflicted to say the least. I've officially talked myself out of Vice 3, Benefit balm/stain set, the Bite trio, and Marc Jacobs eyeliner set. But now i'm more convinced that i need the Josie Maran, Best Bite Remix, and the Buxom Dolly's High Roller collection. My shrinking list is now back to its approximate original price.


What talked you out of Vice 3? I have it in my cart and would love your opinion!


----------



## addied (Oct 19, 2014)

Kind of annoyed at myself. I just bought the Lorac Pro palette (1 &amp; 2) from beauty.com &amp; then the next morning, I went to check out Ulta and bam! They have both palettes as well as a few other items for $98. :l Tragic.

I ADORE the Lorac Matte lip crayons, they are just easy to use &amp; glides on smoothly. Lorac should just shove the whole thing into a collection so I can be happy &amp; buy that. 

PS. Does anyone know where I can buy a Philosophy mini collection? I'm dying to try their stuff, so any recommendation would be awesome!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 19, 2014)

Ulta has that Buxom (WHY DID I TYPE BUXOM?? BUTTER LONDON!) set for $120 instead of $150!

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11351073


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 19, 2014)

addied said:


> Kind of annoyed at myself. I just bought the Lorac Pro palette (1 &amp; 2) from beauty.com &amp; then the next morning, I went to check out Ulta and bam! They have both palettes as well as a few other items for $98. :l Tragic.
> 
> I ADORE the Lorac Matte lip crayons, they are just easy to use &amp; glides on smoothly. Lorac should just shove the whole thing into a collection so I can be happy &amp; buy that.
> 
> PS. Does anyone know where I can buy a Philosophy mini collection? I'm dying to try their stuff, so any recommendation would be awesome!


What are you looking to try?


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 19, 2014)

addied said:


> Kind of annoyed at myself. I just bought the Lorac Pro palette (1 &amp; 2) from beauty.com &amp; then the next morning, I went to check out Ulta and bam! They have both palettes as well as a few other items for $98. :l Tragic.
> 
> I ADORE the Lorac Matte lip crayons, they are just easy to use &amp; glides on smoothly. Lorac should just shove the whole thing into a collection so I can be happy &amp; buy that.
> 
> PS. Does anyone know where I can buy a Philosophy mini collection? I'm dying to try their stuff, so any recommendation would be awesome!


A lot of places will have you send it back to return it. Or take them back to ulta or Kohls and say you don't have your receipt. You'll get store credit but it's better than Nothing. Unless you return it to ulta and then just buy the set from ulta with the gift card they gave you.


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 20, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> What talked you out of Vice 3? I have it in my cart and would love your opinion!


I'm just not adventurous enough for it! Don't get me wrong it is GORGEOUS. But i wouldn't ever foresee myself using Dragon, Freeze, Alien, or Vanity. I also have the UD Ammo palette which is pretty bold and I don't use it much. And after buying the Naked2 Basics, i just don't need the four matte shades. I wouldn't discourage anybody else from buying it though, because it is a collector's item and some people could seriously rock it.


----------



## Polish Jinx (Oct 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Do you think it's a very bad idea to get Tarte Bon Voyage set on ebay for $95? As I mentioned before, I'm in Poland so it's one of the few ways to pick US brands for me... I've already asked my friend for some stuff from Ulta and I don't want to ask her for more but I'd really love that one. Also the Lipsurgence set - I managed to find it in one of Polish stores online (they simply order stuff from the US and sell it for much more) and it's around $60. It hurts a bit to get it for so much more but I really want them...


If you want, send me a Private Message. I can give you my address to ship it to and I can mail it to you when it comes if you want. Shipping from Canada will not be cheap, but its a safer way to get it and at least the extra money isnt going to a scalper of sorts. Just an idea.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 20, 2014)

addied said:


> Kind of annoyed at myself. I just bought the Lorac Pro palette (1 &amp; 2) from beauty.com &amp; then the next morning, I went to check out Ulta and bam! They have both palettes as well as a few other items for $98. :l Tragic.
> 
> I ADORE the Lorac Matte lip crayons, they are just easy to use &amp; glides on smoothly. Lorac should just shove the whole thing into a collection so I can be happy &amp; buy that.
> 
> PS. Does anyone know where I can buy a Philosophy mini collection? I'm dying to try their stuff, so any recommendation would be awesome!


@@addied if you buy $35 worth of Philosophy stuff at Nordstrom, you get $65 GWP items from Philosophy! It's a great deal: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/philosophy-gift-with-purchase-details


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> If you want, send me a Private Message. I can give you my address to ship it to and I can mail it to you when it comes if you want. Shipping from Canada will not be cheap, but its a safer way to get it and at least the extra money isnt going to a scalper of sorts. Just an idea.


Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A few ladies here have already offered me similar opitions so now I just have to decide which stuff I want most and which shipping options will be least troublesome. Thank you for your kind offer.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 20, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> SCORE!!!! The Lorac Mega PRO has been doing that thing on and off again today, and I just kept reloading and kept trying to buy it even though it wouldn't let me, and this time it ACTUALLY WENT THROUGH!!!
> 
> So to anyone else out there- keep checking. I think they're doing them like this on purpose so the people who really want them can get them, and those resellers wont' be able to buy up a bunch and sell for profit on Ebay. So keep trying!
> 
> ...


If anyone else is still looking for Mega pro, it's back in stock @ amazon. They say they'll ship on the 23rd but we can buy now.

I bought it just based on the reviews here. Thank you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 20, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Let me know if you want something - I'm happy to pick it up for you.  If I'm not too late....just catching up on this thread (and about to post a major rant over on the Sephora thread...)
> 
> Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll just have it shipped to you so if you do want something can you PM me your address?  Thanks!


I just saw this, and you are too sweet!  Thanks so much for the offer!  I truly don't NEED anything, so I'm really not too upset about missing out on the sale.  I also remember several years ago when friends and family was 30% off, I miss those days!  And I also just have to say that the kindness and generosity the women on this forum show really makes me smile.  It seems like there is so much negative stuff both online and in real life and it is always so refreshing to come here and see people who care about each other! :wub:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm finally getting a chance to go down south so I can swatch stuff at a brick-and-mortar Sephora!! And go to the university open house of the school I most want to spend the next four-plus years of my life at.... but also, Sephora...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

My too faced melted set is getting delivered today :wub: and I just bit the bullet and bought the Tarte blush palette.  I'm trying not to go overboard but I'm so overwhelmed by all the things I want, it's hard to choose what to get!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> My too faced melted set is getting delivered today :wub: and I just bit the bullet and bought the Tarte blush palette.  I'm trying not to go overboard but I'm so overwhelmed by all the things I want, it's hard to choose what to get!


I LOVE the Tarte blush palette! It's my favorite thing that I bought last year &amp; probably one of my favorites from this year too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I LOVE the Tarte blush palette! It's my favorite thing that I bought last year &amp; probably one of my favorites from this year too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't own ANY Tarte blushes.. dying for it to get here!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 20, 2014)

The Almeria blush from NARS Holiday collection arrived today, and it is a gorgeous berry! Same color family to Dolce Vita, but not identical, at all, and nothing like Doucer (I think those were the two people wondered about). It is much warmer than either of those, in my opinion. The packaging is just gorgeous, too, even the box is lovely. If you were considering getting this single blush, I definitely say go for it!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The Almeria blush from NARS Holiday collection arrived today, and it is a gorgeous berry! Same color family to Dolce Vita, but not identical, at all, and nothing like Doucer (I think those were the two people wondered about). It is much warmer than either of those, in my opinion. The packaging is just gorgeous, too, even the box is lovely. If you were considering getting this single blush, I definitely say go for it!


Darn it, I was hoping it was really close to Dolce Vita!!!!! I'll have to wait until I can find it locally, don't want to pay for shipping. Maybe I should just buy everything when the VIB code comes out.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 20, 2014)

I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot.  I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job.  :scared:   Who needs to eat?!  Electricity is overrated!  i just want to buy things!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't think I was going to have any extra money to get any holiday sets, or really any other makeup for a while, but I ended up with a little extra and now the hard choice of deciding what one thing I want! (the thing I wanted the absolute most, I got earlier, the UD Full Frontal Lip Set)

So, on the palette side of things: Too Faced Everything Nice VS Vice 3?!?!?! I like that the TF set has blushes and the description says the shadows are 1.7oz, whereas Vice is .03oz, so it seems like there is way more product in the TF for a cheaper price.  I've tried more UD products than Too Faced, so do you guys think the shadow quality is similar between the two?

I think I am leaning towards TF, just because of all the bells and whistles (cutesy glitter brushes! blushes &amp; bronzers!)and the colors of the shadows look nice (and it just feels like a better deal and I'm cheap like that), but I like the more vivid shades of Vice 3.

*sigh* not having money to buy all the pretties, makes these decisions so hard LOL

What will probably happen, is I will buy neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I figured I'd check Sephora a bit more to see if there was anything I wanted more than those two and instead found another contender that I had forgotten about the Tarte Bon Voyage Collecter's Set. The only thing I've tried from tarte is the Maracuja Oil, so I like that the set would have lots of various products for me to try out from them (but the palette is very neutral, which isn't typically my thing, but I've been trying to do more neutral eye looks, so it could be nice to have a good neutral palette).


----------



## Shalott (Oct 21, 2014)

If you want to get the most from your money, I'd go for the Too Faced or Tarte sets. Both are a great deal, and I got last year's Tarte set and I have loved it all year long. The only reason I passed on this year is the same reason you're hesitating - too neutral.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vice 3 is gorgeous and I love it, but I would never say it is a "must have" palette. It is the most expensive of the three (I think. Can't remember the price of Tarte off the top of my head.) and has the least amount of product over all. Too Faced has a lot of nice colors, too, if you are looking for something more fun!



Kelli said:


> I didn't think I was going to have any extra money to get any holiday sets, or really any other makeup for a while, but I ended up with a little extra and now the hard choice of deciding what one thing I want! (the thing I wanted the absolute most, I got earlier, the UD Full Frontal Lip Set)
> 
> So, on the palette side of things: Too Faced Everything Nice VS Vice 3?!?!?! I like that the TF set has blushes and the description says the shadows are 1.7oz, whereas Vice is .03oz, so it seems like there is way more product in the TF for a cheaper price.  I've tried more UD products than Too Faced, so do you guys think the shadow quality is similar between the two?
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraP (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Kelli I really like Too Faced shadows, much better then UD (imo). I purchased last years Tarte set, twice! It's a great value, but I like neutrals for my weekday looks.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot. I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job. :scared: Who needs to eat?! Electricity is overrated! i just want to buy things!


Hugs. I? Sure it will all work out and you can get pretties as well as food.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 21, 2014)

I had the most amazing shopping experience this weekend - I had fun fun fun while going broke broke broke!  And it was so worth it!  My holiday 'purchased list' goes a little something like this (not all from this weekend, but over the past two weeks...yeah...I totally caved!):

Tarte

Pin Up Blush palette

Away Oui Go! (this one I got early - a month or so ago)

Bon Voyage!

Pigment of Imagination

Exposed! (got this with Away Oui Go!)

Too Faced

La Belle Carousel

Under the Mistletoe

Natural Eyes palette

Urban Decay

Naked Basics 2

Bare Minerals

In the Spotlight

Magic Act

Macy's large color palette

EDIT:  I forgot Benefit

Cheeky Sweet Spot

Stocking stuffers galore (L'Occitane, Josie Moran, Soap  &amp; Glory, Alterna...etc.) Now I just need to find a stocking to stuff! LOL!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot.  I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job.  :scared:   Who needs to eat?!  Electricity is overrated!  i just want to buy things!


Awwww, Kimberly! That's awful, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hey girl, to cheer you up, when I get my Mega Pro in the mail, I'm going to make a Mega Pro thread where we post all sorts of looks we made using it.



BB019 said:


> I had the most amazing shopping experience this weekend - I had fun fun fun while going broke broke broke!  And it was so worth it!  My holiday 'purchased list' goes a little something like this (not all from this weekend, but over the past two weeks...yeah...I totally caved!):
> 
> Tarte
> 
> ...


Great haul!!!! Wow! That is a dream haul! You are going to have so much fun!

Quick question- when you say you got Tarte Exposed with the Away Oui Go set, what do you mean? Did you just buy it at the same time, or did you get it as a gwp or what?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot.  I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job.  :scared:   Who needs to eat?!  Electricity is overrated!  i just want to buy things!


I hope everything works out!  My husband lost his job at the first of the month so I've had to put my spending on hold as well.  I would also much rather buy makeup than food but my kids don't feel the same way!  Keep your chin up and I'm sure it will all be ok. :hugs3:


----------



## Kelli (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you soooo much for you opinions @@Shalott and @@SaraP !!!  I definitely think Vice 3 is out and want to get something with more variety and bang-for-your-buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have very limited experience with Tarte and Too Faced, so it was nice hearing your opinions on them!

Of course, I woke up to an ulta 20% off code, which pretty much throws a wrench in my plans. Total game changer LOL.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 21, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Thank you soooo much for you opinions @@Shalott and @@SaraP !!!  I definitely think Vice 3 is out and want to get something with more variety and bang-for-your-buck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have very limited experience with Tarte and Too Faced, so it was nice hearing your opinions on them!
> 
> Of course, I woke up to an ulta 20% off code, which pretty much throws a wrench in my plans. Total game changer LOL.


Unfortunately that Ulta coupon is only good for 10% off "prestige" brands and Ulta considers UD, Tarte, and Too Faced to be prestige -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got really excited about it until I read the fine print.


----------



## saku (Oct 21, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Unfortunately that Ulta coupon is only good for 10% off "prestige" brands and Ulta considers UD, Tarte, and Too Faced to be prestige -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got really excited about it until I read the fine print.


mine works for 20% prestige brands as well. they probably sent different coupons? i tried it on my cart, and it works just fine (for 20% off UD, benefit, etc).


----------



## SaraP (Oct 21, 2014)

Tarte has 15% off until tomorrow with TREAT15, and ebates has 4% back.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 21, 2014)

saku said:


> mine works for 20% prestige brands as well. they probably sent different coupons? i tried it on my cart, and it works just fine (for 20% off UD, benefit, etc).


Seriously?!  I'm platinum with Ulta I wonder why my coupon isn't as good as yours.....


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 21, 2014)

If you use it online, last year it wasnt prorammed to separate drugstore and prestige and it took 20 off all


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 21, 2014)

saku said:


> mine works for 20% prestige brands as well. they probably sent different coupons? i tried it on my cart, and it works just fine (for 20% off UD, benefit, etc).





Tweakabell said:


> If you use it online, last year it wasnt prorammed to separate drugstore and prestige and it took 20 off all


What Tweakabell said. Heheh, I was coming here to say the same thing. In stores it doesn't work, but online it worked for me last spring. I got 20% off the prestige brands.


----------



## saku (Oct 21, 2014)

my fine print says this: 

+Coupon offer valid on all regular price and sale merchandise and on any one service at THE SALON™, excluding hair extensions (THE SALON™ offer is valid for all guests on one service only). Not valid on fragrances, Lancôme, Clinique, Dermalogica, Beauty Steals and Benefit Brow Bar Services. Cannot be redeemed for cash or gift cards. This offer cannot be combined with any other ULTA coupon offer. Not valid on prior purchases. Void if copied or transferred and where prohibited by law. May be used on a single purchase and is limited to stock on hand. We reserve the right to limit quantities to normal retail purchases. Limit one per customer, per visit. Please check ulta.comfor your location details. 

so i think the 20% off should work online or in store


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 21, 2014)

My coupon is definitely different.  I'm too lazy to screenshot it but the fine print says 10% off prestige cosmetics, skincare, and haircare and 20% off everything else.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 21, 2014)

I looked at the fine print on mine and it didnt seem to exclude prestige. There are some good deals on drugstore stuff that I'd add anyways (BOGO Freemans masks!!), so it will sway me away from Sephoria and their exclussive items either way haha


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 21, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> My coupon is definitely different.  I'm too lazy to screenshot it but the fine print says 10% off prestige cosmetics, skincare, and haircare and 20% off everything else.


I believe when I used mine last spring it didn't say anything about 20% off prestige brands. Just load up your Ulta cart, apply the coupon, and see if it gives you 20% off prestige brands. If it doesn't, boo, but if it does, well.... WHOOOO!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine is also 10% off prestige. I just tried it online and it only takes 10% not 20. I wanted to split up a big order with sephora since I get double points for my birthday month oh well, I'll get just everything from sephora with a friends and family code.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 21, 2014)

Weird, I loaded up my cart and it took 20% off everything!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 21, 2014)

I think we found if we mixed drugstor and prestuge it would do 20 they might have fixed the bug though


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 21, 2014)

Some new Bite Beauty minis/duos: http://www.sephora.com/mix-n-mingle-lip-minis-P390694?skuId=1628247&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Is this new? I know that had the sets of three minis, but I didn't see the twelve pack before!

http://www.sephora.com/pro-picks-portables-lip-tar-test-tube-12-set-P391351?skuId=1659127

Might have to add this to my F&amp;F sale haul...


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I think we found if we mixed drugstor and prestuge it would do 20 they might have fixed the bug though


Good point- that might have been what did it.

Hang on a tick- in chatting about this, I forgot to ask the most important question: Why have I not received a 20% off code yet? I'm a Platinum member.... I want my code, goshdarnit!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you guys just been receiving them randomly through email or what?

----



hsalt said:


> Some new Bite Beauty minis/duos: http://www.sephora.com/mix-n-mingle-lip-minis-P390694?skuId=1628247&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013


Oh, those are super cute! I might have to get one of the lipstick duos!



allistra44 said:


> Is this new? I know that had the sets of three minis, but I didn't see the twelve pack before!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/pro-picks-portables-lip-tar-test-tube-12-set-P391351?skuId=1659127
> 
> Might have to add this to my F&amp;F sale haul...


Very nice, though I don't think I'll pick it up since I have just gotten the primary pack. I love Sebastian though. That and Grandma.

I'm not sure if any of these are new, so I'll just post them just in case:


----------



## avarier (Oct 21, 2014)

here is the list of eligible prestige brands for the ulta sale: http://www.ulta.com/postcard/


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 21, 2014)

So excited for all the new sets! Bite especially. I want the Best Bite set and maybe one or two of the lipstick duos (would have gotten the magenta/purple one ages ago, but I saw it in-store and the packaging seemed really not-sturdy...).


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 21, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Some new Bite Beauty minis/duos: http://www.sephora.com/mix-n-mingle-lip-minis-P390694?skuId=1628247&amp;om_mmc=oth-bt-richlinks-2013


Oh my - I love Bite minis....

Hmmm....that Poppy/scarlet and the Augbergine  look amazing!  I have loved everything Bite I have so far but for me mini's are the way to go for me.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot. I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job. :scared: Who needs to eat?! Electricity is overrated! i just want to buy things!


I'm so sorry!! I swear I keep hearing how unemployment is going down and the economy is so much better....but I know at least 5 people that have either been laid off or are facing a lay off. Ugh!


----------



## BSquared (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry for 2 in a row....but why do I never get ulta emails!?!? I was getting nothing, I complained, they started showing up....now I haven't gotten one in a month. I want my damn coupon!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Someone convince me that I don't need the Tarte Pigment of Imagination set!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 21, 2014)

So, I am pretty happy with my Ulta purchase. I was able to get 2 holiday items plus a bunch of other stuff I wanted for only a tiny bit more than the sets I was looking at from Sephora. (I think with tax my total was around $64)

I won't mention it all in this thread, but the holiday items I ended up choosing were Benefit's Cheeky Sweet Spot and bareMineral's Magnificent Seven (is that even holiday? lol there are so many sets I have no clue haha).

I'm happy I got that ulta 20% off, since searching there made me remember the Cheeky Sweet Spot and how much I really wanted to get that or some other blush items, and I think in the end I'll be just as happy (or happier!) with 8 items I ended up getting (PLUS the 15 pc sample set!!!) than if I would have just gotten the TF or Tarte sets and nothing else for a similar price.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I need some Tarte blushes in my life. But no buy. But pretty holiday sets.

The struggle is real my friends.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 21, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Quick question- when you say you got Tarte Exposed with the Away Oui Go set, what do you mean? Did you just buy it at the same time, or did you get it as a gwp or what?


Sorry - I meant I got it at the same time.  I did get 2 extra lipsurgences (full size) and a bag of deluxe samples that Tarte threw in for me, but I also purchased Exposed that same weekend.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 21, 2014)

I love you ladies!!!  :hugs3:    Thank you for all of your kind words it really does mean a ton to me.

I received an Ulta code for 20% off today, so if you want/need one let me know and I'll send it your way.

TAKEN


----------



## JC327 (Oct 22, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I agree, the Lorac Mega Pro Palette is more on the warmer side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous eye look! I initially wanted Vice3 but after seeing the swatches for this palette I fell in love. I got it from Amazon but they wouldnt ship to my address APO address, I ended up paying an extra $20 to have it shipped to my German address. This will be my first time trying Lorac shadows any recommendations on what primer to use?

ETA: Meant to ask what color lipstick you are wearing its such a pretty shade.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/rouge-artist-palette-P390978?skuId=1549302

New lip sets and palettes from Estee, Buxom and MUFE.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 22, 2014)

These are new too, just don't know if they've been mentioned here. Anyone want?








I like this one!!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 22, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> http://www.sephora.com/rouge-artist-palette-P390978?skuId=1549302
> 
> New lip sets and palettes from Estee, Buxom and MUFE.


That Estee set is so cute!  I already have a full size Desirable color, but a mini would be nice for my purse.  I think I'll have to pick this set up soon!


----------



## saku (Oct 22, 2014)

finally purchased the vice3 palette from sephora with an f&amp;f code! so i already purchased the 2 things that i truly want among the holiday releases -- the vice3 and the hourglass blush palette. i'm still $60 away from rouge, so i might get another holiday set. but there's nothing else i'm dying to get - maybe the tarte blush set, but i don't like that ribbon overlay thingy with the purple design. i much rather just have just the gold packaging. haha, i know this probably sounds silly. lol


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 22, 2014)

So I guess I have a few more Columbus Day Holiday shopping confessions...wow.  Sometimes I don't know what I order until I sit down and write it all out.  Hmmm....alright starting just as soon as I use one (or maybe 2?) 20% off everything at Ulta coupons (ok, almost everything), I am putting myself on a no-buy, no rent, no-renew!!  until Black Friday.  

So aside from what I already mentioned, I don't have pics of my Ulta orders (in the mail), and ok there are a couple 7 Sephora boxes coming too.  And I'm not proud, but every other order is either $1 or $5, with a 150 point promo code!   :blush:

Also I went into my first Lush store!  Different...I picked up a slab of citrus bubble bath, a melted penguin of I think also bubble bath, and a ball of bath fizz (I think).  I am apparently going to have skin as smooth as buttah.  They gave me a body wash sample too - honey or orangey, I can't remember now.  I was overwhelmed with fragrance and sooooooo wanted to take one of those mushrooms home!  Can't wait to try!

Another first, I went into a Kiehl's store.  This was my last stop, and I was seriously on borrowed time and getting anxious, so I was just going to try again later, but the nice kid working there wanted to give me samples before I left.  Wow!  He gave me the midnight recovery oil, line-reducing concentrate (powerful-strength) and creme de corps all over body moisturizer! I wanted to try the body scrub so grabbed a small one for $11 and I LOVE IT!  

Anyway, learning a bit about these brands has been on my to-do-list for a while but I finally had the time/patience/energy/blah blah blah to get it done this weekend. :smilehappyyes:

And I picked up the cutest dressy pumps for $6 at JCPenney!  I have their credit card, so with my coupons from my rewards (2 - $10 off coupons), the 20% off for paying with my card, and the $10 off discount coupon I just received from SiJCP (wink wink), They were $5 and change!
 
I almost forgot my Macy's large palette for eyes, lips and cheeks~LOVE IT!  And the two cute little palettes from Ulta - One Esssence and one Stila. 
 


Spoiler


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So I guess I have a few more Columbus Day Holiday shopping confessions...wow.  Sometimes I don't know what I order until I sit down and write it all out.  Hmmm....alright starting just as soon as I use one (or maybe 2?) 20% off everything at Ulta coupons (ok, almost everything), I am putting myself on a no-buy, no rent, no-renew!!  until Black Friday.
> 
> So aside from what I already mentioned, I don't have pics of my Ulta orders (in the mail), and ok there are a couple 7 Sephora boxes coming too.  And I'm not proud, but every other order is either $1 or $5, with a 150 point promo code!   :blush:
> 
> ...


OMG, what a great haul, I'm so jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy all your new stuff! Bon Voyage is calling my name, ehh...


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 22, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Someone convince me that I don't need the Tarte Pigment of Imagination set!


I got it last week and while the highlighter is very pretty, the blush is quite light.  I've got medium warm skin and it barely shows up.  I really have to pack it on to get any color.  But someone posted some swatches a couple pages back and it looked gorgeous on her!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 22, 2014)

Nordstrom has (had?) some of the Dior 5 Couleurs eyeshadow palettes "price matched" 10% off, plus 9% ebates so I pulled the trigger and got the Holiday palette in 046 Golden Reflection. It looks like its had a TON of shimmer and sparkle, so I am very excited. The other holiday palette, 756 Golden Shock is included as well, if anyone is interested, they are buried away with the permanent colors in the 5 Couleurs line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ebates promo has ended, though - I think that was a one day special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 22, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Gorgeous eye look! I initially wanted Vice3 but after seeing the swatches for this palette I fell in love. I got it from Amazon but they wouldnt ship to my address APO address, I ended up paying an extra $20 to have it shipped to my German address. This will be my first time trying Lorac shadows any recommendations on what primer to use?
> 
> ETA: Meant to ask what color lipstick you are wearing its such a pretty shade.


I usually use Urban Decay's Primer Potion but to be honest, any primer would work! I'm unsure what lipstick shade I'm wearing since this was a while back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2014)

What are ya'll crushing on? I've been MIA to the makeup scene for the past 9 months or so.. and I've looked around but just not fell in love with anything.


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 22, 2014)

Not sure if we've got a lot of MAC fans here but I just got my Viva Glamorous palette in the mail and will swatch/post pictures if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 22, 2014)

My baby sister is crying because she was saving up to get me the KVD set and it just went out of stock. I'm going to try my darnedest to find one in person next weekend.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2014)

Caudalie has a friends and family sale.

20% off = family2014

Here is a sale section they have. I bought the Divine Indulgence Set! Love that stuff!

http://us.caudalie.com/shop-products/exclusives/friendsfamily2014.html?utm_source=Caudalie+USA+website+subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=459ffbbff8-newsletter_general_FF_early_10-22-2014&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f8eff60982-459ffbbff8-224569165&amp;mc_cid=459ffbbff8&amp;mc_eid=0acfce08a6


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I got it last week and while the highlighter is very pretty, the blush is quite light.  I've got medium warm skin and it barely shows up.  I really have to pack it on to get any color.  But someone posted some swatches a couple pages back and it looked gorgeous on her!


That was me!  lol.. I also had to pack it on to see it, but I have to do that for all my Tarte blushes, so I just assumed that was normal.  My face tends to eat that blush brand for some reason.  But then again, it isn't supposed to be super noticable, it is more for warmth/subtle natural flush-glow vs. "hey check out my blush"..  I still love the highlighter more too though, which is well worth the 10$, I love that pinky/rose gold/coppery shimmer in it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I usually use Urban Decay's Primer Potion but to be honest, any primer would work! I'm unsure what lipstick shade I'm wearing since this was a while back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm 100% sure it's MAC's Bad Girl Riri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@JC327 &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> On the topic of Lorac's Mega Pro Palette...
> 
> Here is today's look:
> 
> ...


Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I am so disappointed!  I don't think I'll be able to buy any of the holiday sets now.  My family just found out today that my Mom needs to have surgery, and will be out of work for 6 weeks.  So, now all of my money has to go to supporting the house while she's recovering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only way I could justify buying anything is with either my Ulta or Birchbox points (which I have about $30 worth of points on each).


Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well with your mom's surgery.


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well with your mom's surgery.


Thanks, it's set for 12/4.  So hopefully it all goes smoothly!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> You are so sweet and generous! First the donation to the animal shelter, now this? Girl!
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


I dont know if you were able to order it yet but it keeps coming back in stock on Amazon took me a couple of days to get it but I ordered it on Monday. It said they would be back in stock. The ebay prices are ridiculous so i wouldnt suggest getting it from there.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you @ and @@eastofthesun for the kind words, but in a way, I'm doing it to be selfish- I had someone say the cruelest things ANYONE has ever said to me, EVER. The only way I'm going to be able to shake it off is to be kind and do good for others, which makes me feel better no matter what (I learned this a long time ago- when someone makes me question myself by saying cruel things, I just try to be the best person I can be). So, again, it's a selfish thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Megan27ist PM me if you want them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so sorry to hear that anyone would treat you like that, its always a joy to see you on  these threads. Sometimes people think that by making someone feel bad they can make themselves feel better I feel sad for people like that. Hope things are looking better for you.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 23, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I know it won't happen, but a drugstore advent calender would be cute. I'm thinking of l'oreal and maybelline, maybe even Wet N Wild or Revlon. Mini color tattoos and Revlon lipsticks, eee!!


I would be all over that!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 23, 2014)

I hit up my military exchange store yesterday to see if they had any of the Too Faced holiday sets in stock.  They didn't, but they did have a table of Lancome products they were clearancing out :smilehappyyes: I picked up a 1.7 oz bottle of the Genefique serum for less than $65.  But I managed to resist everything else.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 23, 2014)

Urban Decay just posted this:

http://urbandecay.tumblr.com/post/100774521067/its-coming-the-naked-vault-its-the-naked?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;utm_medium=SocialFlow+












Naked 1 Palette

Naked 2 Palette

Naked 3 Palette

3 coordinating 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencils

Naked Flush in Naked

Naked Flush in Native

Naked Flush in Streak

Naked Ultra Nourishing Lipgloss in Nooner

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Naked Ultra Nourishing Lipgloss in Rule34[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Naked Ultra Nourishing Lipgloss in Streak[/SIZE]



NOW NOW... I know that most of us own the Naked Palettes and what not but you can always separate the products and gift them to people   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If any of you guys want swatches of the Blush Palettes in this set or the Naked Palettes then I would be glad to post... I just don't have the lip glosses or corresponding eye pencils.

AVAILABLE 10/30 ON URBANDECAY.COM for $280!!!

-I also posted this in the ENABLERS Thread-


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay just posted this:
> 
> http://urbandecay.tumblr.com/post/100774521067/its-coming-the-naked-vault-its-the-naked?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;utm_medium=SocialFlow+
> 
> ...


I've seen this swirling around Twitter the past few days and was convinced it couldn't be real….i'm amazed. BUT i really, really don't think i need it. Greater starter gift for new UD junkies though!

Edit: I really wish they'd release just the palettes. Either with or without the basics. Now THAT i would buy with zero doubts. I already have Naked3 but could easily find someone to pass the duplicate to.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

Got this in the mail from Ulta today.  I love it!


----------



## saku (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got this in the mail from Ulta today.  I love it!


pretty! this makes me want it again! i decided against it when i did my ulta haul. hmmmm....


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

saku said:


> pretty! this makes me want it again! i decided against it when i did my ulta haul. hmmmm....


I really only ordered it because I REALLY wanted the balms (not so much the tints) but I am doing CS 6 and I have a baby Benetint and baby lollitint so I will save them for the swap box or Secret santa!

I should probably take out the lippes and roll em up to see how much product I got before I complete my raving! Haha


----------



## saku (Oct 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I really only ordered it because I REALLY wanted the balms (not so much the tints) but I am doing CS 6 and I have a baby Benetint and baby lollitint so I will save them for the swap box or Secret santa!
> 
> I should probably take out the lippes and roll em up to see how much product I got before I complete my raving! Haha


haha! i wanna see!

i love the tints. i have the full sized lollitint which i regularly use, and a mini benetint that's almost out! just wasn't sure about the balms. i really wanted them at first cause of the packaging, but i don't know now.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

@@saku

I am not sure how much product is in the one from the full size vs the one in the sampler but it was WAY more than the mini/samples!  I am pleased!

Here are the pics.  I suck at taking photos so I did one with flash and one with out.   I assume the big one has sweat on it cause it was 80+ here today!  Helllo fall!



Spoiler


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 23, 2014)

I have this on my way from my last ulta order. Your pics make me want it to hurry up lol


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I have this on my way from my last ulta order. Your pics make me want it to hurry up lol


For $26 it was such a deal!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 23, 2014)

@@lovepink - love your nails!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@lovepink - love your nails!


Thank you!  It is the Sally Hansen Compelte Salon Manicure in Rosy Outlook (got it in the BB CEW box last year and this is the first time using it) and Sally Hansen Fuzzy coat in Wool lite.  I have been super into two coat nail looks lately!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay just posted this:
> 
> http://urbandecay.tumblr.com/post/100774521067/its-coming-the-naked-vault-its-the-naked?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;utm_medium=SocialFlow+
> 
> ...


Holy crap!! I mean, I have all three palettes already so I'm not actually going to buy it, but it's just so PRETTY. UD sure does know how to box things up fancy.


----------



## Megan27ist (Oct 23, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay just posted this:
> 
> http://urbandecay.tumblr.com/post/100774521067/its-coming-the-naked-vault-its-the-naked?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;utm_medium=SocialFlow+
> 
> ...


This looks amazing!  I really want it, I only have Naked 2, so it wouldn't be a lot of dupes for me.  I'd love to see the blushes swatched!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I need you all to keep posting about your holiday purchases and pictures and whatnot.  I'm living vicariously through all of you right now as I'm pretty certain that effective Oct 31st I'll be out of a job.  :scared:   Who needs to eat?!  Electricity is overrated!  i just want to buy things!


Im so sorry to hear that. Hope you are not out of a job and if you are hope you find one soon. Sending hugs and well wishes.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I hope everything works out!  My husband lost his job at the first of the month so I've had to put my spending on hold as well.  I would also much rather buy makeup than food but my kids don't feel the same way!  Keep your chin up and I'm sure it will all be ok. :hugs3:


Sorry to hear that hope your husband finds another job soon. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## avarier (Oct 24, 2014)

That bundle of UD naked goodness!!!! If only I were a millionaire... but then I probably wouldn't be a millionaire for long if I could afford EVERYTHING I ever wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 24, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im so sorry to hear that. Hope you are not out of a job and if you are hope you find one soon. Sending hugs and well wishes.


Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Luckily, after a 2 hour long meeting I have answers now and my position is safe.  *whew*  I was in a hot panic there for a few days.

Now about this ginormous UD set:  I already have around 70% of what's in it, but they've put it in this box and it tempts me.  lol  I'm a sucker for packaging!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

saku said:


> mine works for 20% prestige brands as well. they probably sent different coupons? i tried it on my cart, and it works just fine (for 20% off UD, benefit, etc).


For some reason I never get the Ulta coupons. I did get a Sephora friends and family code from a girl on IG who is giving them out.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't have these UD Palettes.  Not a single one.  But, I have been contemplating getting ONE!  All of that goodness at once would seriously overwhelm me.  I would feel compelled to use/try every bit of it.  Who needs makeup stress!  I am a one at time purchase kinda girl.   Now, if I got it as a gift, I wouldn't return it or anything. :smileno:


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Good point- that might have been what did it.
> 
> Hang on a tick- in chatting about this, I forgot to ask the most important question: Why have I not received a 20% off code yet? I'm a Platinum member.... I want my code, goshdarnit!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you guys just been receiving them randomly through email or what?
> 
> ...


Dying to try the formula X polishes, too bad Sephora doesnt ship nail polishes over here.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So I guess I have a few more Columbus Day Holiday shopping confessions...wow.  Sometimes I don't know what I order until I sit down and write it all out.  Hmmm....alright starting just as soon as I use one (or maybe 2?) 20% off everything at Ulta coupons (ok, almost everything), I am putting myself on a no-buy, no rent, no-renew!!  until Black Friday.
> 
> So aside from what I already mentioned, I don't have pics of my Ulta orders (in the mail), and ok there are a couple 7 Sephora boxes coming too.  And I'm not proud, but every other order is either $1 or $5, with a 150 point promo code!   :blush:
> 
> ...


Awesome haul!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I usually use Urban Decay's Primer Potion but to be honest, any primer would work! I'm unsure what lipstick shade I'm wearing since this was a while back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> I'm 100% sure it's MAC's Bad Girl Riri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@JC327 &lt;3


Thanks for getting back to me on that, I actually have that color!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Urban Decay just posted this:
> 
> http://urbandecay.tumblr.com/post/100774521067/its-coming-the-naked-vault-its-the-naked?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;utm_medium=SocialFlow+
> 
> ...


I have all 3 naked palettes but I so want this. I so wish money grew on trees.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Luckily, after a 2 hour long meeting I have answers now and my position is safe.  *whew*  I was in a hot panic there for a few days.
> 
> Now about this ginormous UD set:  I already have around 70% of what's in it, but they've put it in this box and it tempts me.  lol  I'm a sucker for packaging!


So glad to hear that!


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I have this on my way from my last ulta order. Your pics make me want it to hurry up lol


Girl, your new avatar photo is amazing! You should do your hair like that more often. Also love the eye makeup on you there. So cute!



mrspookie said:


> Holy crap!!
> 
> I mean, I have all three palettes already so I'm not actually going to buy it, but it's just so PRETTY. UD sure does know how to box things up fancy.


Hahaha, you're so funny. I know, but I want to see what the box looks like when it's closed!!! Also, when I first saw this, I thought it was Nakeds 1-3, plus Naked Basics 1, 2, and a new Basics 3, but then my heart dropped when I realized they were just their Flushed sets.

Anyone else think it's weird that they would put all 3 Flushed sets? I mean, they're meant for different skin tones... why would one person want all 3? Plus, seriously to the lipgloss? Why not the revolution lipsticks- everyone loves those. No one raves about lip gloss. Get it together, UD!!!



avarier said:


> That bundle of UD naked goodness!!!! If only I were a millionaire... but then I probably wouldn't be a millionaire for long if I could afford EVERYTHING I ever wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I frequently say this same thing, "If only I were a millionare" while shopping for makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But you're right- we wouldn't be millionares for long!



Kimb3rly said:


> Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Luckily, after a 2 hour long meeting I have answers now and my position is safe.  *whew*  I was in a hot panic there for a few days.
> 
> Now about this ginormous UD set:  I already have around 70% of what's in it, but they've put it in this box and it tempts me.  lol  I'm a sucker for packaging!


OMG, I am so glad that your position is safe! GO YOU GIRL!!!!!



JC327 said:


> For some reason I never get the Ulta coupons. I did get a Sephora friends and family code from a girl on IG who is giving them out.


I didn't get the coupon, but I emailed customer service and they sent me a coupon code. But I'm being a bit greedy because I'm sad that it only gives me 10% off prestige this time, whereas last time I got it it worked for  20% off prestige. Can't win 'em all! I have $20 in rewards, so I'll just nab something like the Anastasia dip brow I've been wanting... and get all my other shopping done at Sephora for 20% off. Ulta, keep up, jerks! If you want my money, I'm perfectly willing, but there's no way I'm buying from you for 10%  off, when I can get it 20% off with more samples.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you, lady. I did an Anna look this morning. I can't do scary Halloween looks, my big full cheeks make it pretty impossible to look ominous, lol


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Girl, your new avatar photo is amazing! You should do your hair like that more often. Also love the eye makeup on you there. So cute!
> 
> Hahaha, you're so funny. I know, but I want to see what the box looks like when it's closed!!! Also, when I first saw this, I thought it was Nakeds 1-3, plus Naked Basics 1, 2, and a new Basics 3, but then my heart dropped when I realized they were just their Flushed sets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know I will email them and see what happens.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Thank you, lady. I did an Anna look this morning. I can't do scary Halloween looks, my big full cheeks make it pretty impossible to look ominous, lol


By the way, what blush and lipstick are you wearing in your photo? They look super good on you too! If you tell me the blush is one of the hourglass palette blushes, I'll pretty much be sold.

I think it's the eyebrows too- they look great on you like that!

By the way, who is Anna? Sorry, I'm a bit... lost. Hahah!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

It is, it's Luminous Flush. The lip is Tarte Lipsurgence in Alluring.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

That UD Naked Vault :wub:    I tend not to buy products in UD's permanent lineup, I am much more drawn to LE stuff, so the only thing I already have is Naked 2.  And I've had it since it was first released so the shadows are the older formula.  This is a killer deal, and the packaging is so pretty......And I've been wanting Naked 3............


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> By the way, who is Anna? Sorry, I'm a bit... lost. Hahah!


Anna is the younger sister in the movie Frozen.  I could probably recite the whole movie line for line :blush:


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry, I must of skimmed over that, lol @@Bikerchic is correct


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> It is, it's Luminous Flush. The lip is Tarte Lipsurgence in Alluring.


Darn you, now I have to buy the Hourglass blush palette!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But seriously, you look gorgeous. What eyebrow stuff is that? I  need to know. You should wear that eyebrow color always and do your hair like that. The faux bangs look super flattering on you!



Bikerchic said:


> Anna is the younger sister in the movie Frozen.  I could probably recite the whole movie line for line :blush:


Thanks! I should have guessed with the braids. I love that movie!



Bikerchic said:


> That UD Naked Vault :wub:    I tend not to buy products in UD's permanent lineup, I am much more drawn to LE stuff, so the only thing I already have is Naked 2.  And I've had it since it was first released so the shadows are the older formula.  This is a killer deal, and the packaging is so pretty......And I've been wanting Naked 3............


Are the older formula shadows better or worse than the newer ones?


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Are the older formula shadows better or worse than the newer ones?


To me it seems like the older shadows crease a little, but that's minor because I'm talking about creasing after 12+ hours, and are a bit drier in texture.  They also don't seem to be quite as pigmented as the new shadows.  But really I don't notice that much of a difference.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

Just eyeshadow, theBalm's Racy Kacy. I'm growing my hair out so red eyebrows won't be relevant for much longer (hopefully, I swear it's taking forever) and I've never been one for brows, I can see the difference but it's just not really for me. My natural ones are blonde and not completely unruly so I try not to mess with them much.


----------



## emilypolg (Oct 24, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> This looks amazing!  I really want it, I only have Naked 2, so it wouldn't be a lot of dupes for me.  I'd love to see the blushes swatched!


I have the Flushed palette in Naked, if you'd like to see that one swatched! I've still been meaning to post Viva Glamorous palette too so I could do both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are swatches of the Urban Decay Flushed Palettes:








HEAVILY swatched on my arm 1x - no primer.

I really like them a lot and I don't regret getting all four 

*side note: a certain palette is not only for a specific skintone since all of them works fairly nice on me.

I'll try to post swatches of MAC's Heirloom Mix Lipsticks later on today or tomorrow!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm adoring L'Occitane's new sets btw. Cute, so affordable and perfect for nearly anyone!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 24, 2014)

For whatever reason, I'm strangely not tempted by the UD Naked vault (how many neutral colors do I really need in my life?)...BUT. I adore the slouchy boots the person holding the vault is wearing! More boots, less naked! LOL


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Here are swatches of the Urban Decay Flushed Palettes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you pick up the product? I have Korres ones that have the stripes but they have the highlighter, blush, bronzer in order for a one swipe look and my Too faced ones are all pinkish so it's purely a blush.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> How do you pick up the product? I have Korres ones that have the stripes but they have the highlighter, blush, bronzer in order for a one swipe look and my Too faced ones are all pinkish so it's purely a blush.


I just use my bronzer/contour brush, highlighter brush, and a blush brush since they all fit nicely into the compact without the different shades mixing together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the Korres and Too Faced are fairly smaller so it's harder - you'll definitely need a smaller brush if you want to pick up an individual shade.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 24, 2014)

Got ya. That's what I was wondering if you used them together or individually.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 24, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Got ya. That's what I was wondering if you used them together or individually.


definitely individually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Nars lip pencil holiday set is now available at Sephora (thanks to the heads up from the wonderful lady in Sephora thread!!)


----------



## wadedl (Oct 25, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Here are swatches of the Urban Decay Flushed Palettes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the swatches! I may have to make one of these mine at some point. Well if I ever finish any of the ones I have.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 25, 2014)

I have Strip, and love it!  I use one brush to apply the blush and highlighter, then use the side of the brush to dab a little bronzer to the sides of my nose.  Sometimes I add a blush over the top for a darker look.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm really liking Streak!  I will have to pick that up for sure.


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

maybe this makes me weird, but I do NOT get excited for some of these big clunky palettes that come out this time of year.  To me, the vice palettes from UD and Lorac MegaPro hold no appeal. I don't reach for things that are too big and bulky, for eyeshadow in particular.  I really like having options with all the colors, but if I see something that big in my drawer next to all my other smaller options, I just don't reach for it.  The Lorac product I use the most is still the Unzipped palette (only 10 eyeshadows, all great).

I think the UD vault set looks awesome, and the price is really good, especially because the only thing from the whole set that I have is naked3.  But I've had Naked3 for 9 months and I've only used it a few times.  

Also, I have to say that I'm really disappointed by tarte this year.  Packaging is a part of makeup, and to me, the packaging of these holiday sets is a total fail, and I'm talking about the Away Oui Go! Bon Voyage, and Pinup Girl palettes specifically. Despite tarte making really nice quality makeup, I just cannot justify buying these sets when the packaging is so juvenile.  I thought tarte was stepping up their packaging finally in the last year, but I just cannot buy this.  I showed it to my fiance saying that the product was really good, but looking at the tarte blush palette next to the NARS blush palette, he couldn't even fathom why I would want the tarte palette.  

To me, the holiday products that I want have a solid concept behind the collection, and packaging that looks special and sophisticated, but not necessarily "holiday" because I'm going to use this year round, right? I'm not saying anything bad if you have already purchased the stuff I mentioned specifically above.  In fact, most of these things are great, great quality at a good price!  But I want something on my vanity and under my tree that is luxe and beautiful.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 25, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Here are swatches of the Urban Decay Flushed Palettes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for swatching these. I've been considering getting one of these since the first one came out and just never got around it. Now that I've seen your swatches I'm definitely going to order Native  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2014)

tallison said:


> maybe this makes me weird, but I do NOT get excited for some of these big clunky palettes that come out this time of year.  To me, the vice palettes from UD and Lorac MegaPro hold no appeal. I don't reach for things that are too big and bulky, for eyeshadow in particular.  I really like having options with all the colors, but if I see something that big in my drawer next to all my other smaller options, I just don't reach for it.  The Lorac product I use the most is still the Unzipped palette (only 10 eyeshadows, all great).
> 
> I think the UD vault set looks awesome, and the price is really good, especially because the only thing from the whole set that I have is naked3.  But I've had Naked3 for 9 months and I've only used it a few times.
> 
> ...


 I could not  agree with you more. I have never used the tarte brand do to the packaging being so junky and cheap/ ugly.  I was excited to try them and wanted the blush pallet.   It came with some vile hair clip on it in some horrid  gold clunky  package.  I could not use something looking like that so back it went.   I would love to use tarte products if they had luxury packaging . Looks so cheap.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 25, 2014)

@@tallison I think that Tarte is focused on a younger crowd. With companies like Tarte, Too Faced, Stila... The packaging is super cute and a huge part of the attraction and really drew me in about 10 years ago. Companies like Nars and Makeup Forever have a wider appeal and focus more on the actual makeup in their black packaging. I was surprised by Nars holiday this year but it is quite geometric still and once open its all about the makeup. Then there is Laura Mercier, Trish McEvoy and luxury brands and those look more sophisticated. All these brands have solid items but they are just different looks for different tastes. I don't think it cheapens the product it's more of an aesthetic to appeal to their target market.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@tallison I think that Tarte is focused on a younger crowd. With companies like Tarte, Too Faced, Stila... The packaging is super cute and a huge part of the attraction and really drew me in about 10 years ago. Companies like Nars and Makeup Forever have a wider appeal and focus more on the actual makeup in their black packaging. I was surprised by Nars holiday this year but it is quite geometric still and once open its all about the makeup. Then there is Laura Mercier, Trish McEvoy and luxury brands and those look more sophisticated. All these brands have solid items but they are just different looks for different tastes. I don't think it cheapens the product it's more of an aesthetic to appeal to their target market.


 My 15 yr old wouldn't be caught dead with that tarte packaging nor would my 24 year old. They are the ones that send whatever I get from tarte back. You can make something cute that would attract younger people that's not ugly and junky IMO.   The balm is for younger people with its packaging yet IMO  its not junky looking my teenaged kids love the balm but not tarte due to the ugly packaging, I guess to each his own. I know tarte is popular with some people.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2014)

I love Tarte's packaging! And the hair clips too, for that matter. Maybe I just like 'ugly and junky' things?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In other news, I still can't decide what to buy with my Sephora coupon.. I was going to just buy the Ambient Blush Palette, but I'm kind of lusting after the NARS blush palette. And now the NARS lip pencil set.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 25, 2014)

That NARS pencil set is super tempting! I think tarte's packaging is happy and NARS MUFE etc is interchangeable. I will say on the Away Oui Go that I have only opened it to take photos and that the cardboard backing that holds the tufted front onto the small palette is peeling away.


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@tallison I think that Tarte is focused on a younger crowd. With companies like Tarte, Too Faced, Stila... The packaging is super cute and a huge part of the attraction and really drew me in about 10 years ago. Companies like Nars and Makeup Forever have a wider appeal and focus more on the actual makeup in their black packaging. I was surprised by Nars holiday this year but it is quite geometric still and once open its all about the makeup. Then there is Laura Mercier, Trish McEvoy and luxury brands and those look more sophisticated. All these brands have solid items but they are just different looks for different tastes. I don't think it cheapens the product it's more of an aesthetic to appeal to their target market.


I do think that some of the companies are targeting a bit younger, but tarte's price point is quite high and they had some packaging come out that was getting better (the CC Matte Eyeshadow palette, rainforest after dark palette) in my opinion.  Its fine if some people do like the packaging, I'm not trying to insult anyone's taste or anything like that. MAC targets pretty young, and they do special edition packaging for collections that is much nicer in my opinion.  

I just feel like the brand (tarte) is a bit ADD at the moment...some things have wooden caps, some things are plastic-y, some things are pleather-y, its not cohesive.  If you pick up a product from Too Faced, if Too Faced wasn't written on there anywhere you'd know what brand it was, due to their signature tins.  Same thing Urban Decay, NARS, Makeup Forever, etc.  Stila has revamped their packaging and its much nicer (although I hear the product is not as good now...).  Not every product or brand is going to appeal to everyone, and that's fine.  

This tarte collection was just a miss for me.  I own a few things from the brand, but its becoming very difficult to see what their identity is, and its hard for me to get excited about future releases if I feel like I have no idea what direction the brand is headed.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 25, 2014)

Tarte recently sold to another company ( a few months ago I believe, big hullabaloo), I'm wondering if it disrupted their planning.

This years Holiday collection was definitely disjointed. The packaging is this gorgeous amalgamation of purple, blue, and gold, they speak of Paris and pastel macaroons and THERE IS NO COLOR! At all. It is all neutrals. The packaging in no way prepared me for the color (or lack thereof) that I found inside.


----------



## saku (Oct 25, 2014)

the packaging is a major consideration for me too! i passed on last year's tarte set (and most likely this year's as well) cause i didn't like the packaging. i also don't like the geometric lines thingy on nars packaging this year. i really like their original packaging though!


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In other news, I still can't decide what to buy with my Sephora coupon.. I was going to just buy the Ambient Blush Palette, but I'm kind of lusting after the NARS blush palette. And now the NARS lip pencil set.


I love the idea of the ambient blush palette, but unfortunately I already own 2/3 of the colors and cannot justify purchasing it for the limited edition color. I will say that these are some of my favorite blush singles, but I've heard that they don't show up very well on medium skin tones (I'm on the border between light/medium and they work great for me)

I am definitely getting both NARS sets.  I got both sets last year, and I have used them both enough to justify getting the new releases (I used up the bronzer from last year's blush palette, so its not as useful for travel anymore).  I love love love the formula of the pencils, and its such a good deal, even though I already have the colors Descanso and Cruella (both good colors/formulas).  I was going to buy 2 of the blushes in the palette as singles when they were released in a spring collection, but I'm being rewarded for my restraint since they are cheaper to get in the palette! I'm very happy the bronzer is larger. If you can't decide, the NARS sets were still available during the November sale last year, and didn't sell out until after Thanksgiving I think.  At least that's what I keep telling myself, because I don't have an F&amp;F sale code.

Sorry I guess I'm no help with your decision making process!!


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte recently sold to another company ( a few months ago I believe, big hullabaloo), I'm wondering if it disrupted their planning.
> 
> This years Holiday collection was definitely disjointed. The packaging is this gorgeous amalgamation of purple, blue, and gold, they speak of Paris and pastel macaroons and THERE IS NO COLOR! At all. It is all neutrals. The packaging in no way prepared me for the color (or lack thereof) that I found inside.


I also thought that was odd.  Many of the eyeshadow combinations in the Away Oui Go! inserts looked very similar to me.  Its like they missed a big opportunity to coordinate several different looks, or yeah, at least "go there" with a Parisian theme, but instead you can do 4 slightly different versions of a neutral smoky eye...what?

I did hear they had been sold to another company, but to be truthful I disliked the holiday packaging last year as well.  I like the idea of these eyeshadow/blush combos that you can swap out of a palette, but both last year and this year's travel palette is a bit bulky, and when I saw in person at Ulta I passed.  I did like the mini blushes though, but Ulta is already sold out of those (they don't appear online any more and my store didn't have any more).


----------



## avarier (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the tarte blush palette packaging.. but omg, I love those blushes! I don't carry it around with me so it's not a big deal. Totally worth it for 5 great colors.

~~

I've never tried the bite or nars lip pencils. I've been looking at both sets and am debating both or just nars. How do they compare to each other? Has anybody tried both?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 25, 2014)

I LOVE tarte and don't mind their packaging at all. I got the Bon Voyage set this year and thought it was very darling. 

and on another note.....Oh my God, Bobbi Brown Holiday. I may have cried a little. So freaking pretty I feel I will dream about it tonight :wub:


----------



## Shalott (Oct 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I love Tarte's packaging! And the hair clips too, for that matter. Maybe I just like 'ugly and junky' things?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other news, I still can't decide what to buy with my Sephora coupon.. I was going to just buy the Ambient Blush Palette, but I'm kind of lusting after the NARS blush palette. And now the NARS lip pencil set.


I LOVED all of Tarte's packaging this year (and last, for that matter) and I thought the hairpins on the blush palette were an awesome touch - I would have totally worn them.

TBH I am side-eyeing hard anyone who wants to say they won't buy a product because of packaging. Okay, that's fine and personal preference I get it. But you're not wiping the packaging on your face, and for the most part it will be put away in makeup bags or drawers. I have tons of gorgeously packaged items that are just as hidden away as my fugly packaged items. I guess I don't get anyone who doesn't put the product performance and their needs before aesthetics. When I buy new makeup I ask myself.

1. Will this work for me?

2. Do I have something like it?

3. If I don't buy it will I regret it?

And only in the third question does packaging ever play a part. To each their own, luckily we don't all like the same things or product would sell out fast. It just rubs me the wrong way to see items that other members have already expressed like/love for devalued as being "ugly or "cheap". Yes, we all have opinions but our opinions need not be hurtful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SillyNoodle (Oct 25, 2014)

I really loved Tarte's Rainforest After Dark packaging, but I'm not feeling their holiday line this year. Doesn't seem hoilday-ish at all to me. I know some of these companies avoid going full on Christmas with their packaging to avoid getting flack, but a snow theme would have been nice. Replace those vines with white snowflakes and make the background violet or deep plum. That would have been gorgeous! 

But it is what it is. Packaging is just like a bonus to me anyway~


----------



## JC327 (Oct 25, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Here are swatches of the Urban Decay Flushed Palettes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im convinced I need them all, now to convince the hubby will be harder.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 25, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I have Strip, and love it!  I use one brush to apply the blush and highlighter, then use the side of the brush to dab a little bronzer to the sides of my nose.  Sometimes I add a blush over the top for a darker look.


the blush and highlighter is GORGEOUS for strip but idk what to do with that shimmery bronzer so I use it as an eyeshadow D;



Bikerchic said:


> I'm really liking Streak!  I will have to pick that up for sure.


that's my top pick if I only had to pick one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


Flowerfish said:


> Thank you for swatching these. I've been considering getting one of these since the first one came out and just never got around it. Now that I've seen your swatches I'm definitely going to order Native   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Native is my 3rd favorite (...Naked being my 2nd favs)!

 


JC327 said:


> Im convinced I need them all, now to convince the hubby will be harder.



you WILL get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 25, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Thank you @ and @@eastofthesun for the kind words, but in a way, I'm doing it to be selfish- I had someone say the cruelest things ANYONE has ever said to me, EVER. The only way I'm going to be able to shake it off is to be kind and do good for others, which makes me feel better no matter what (I learned this a long time ago- when someone makes me question myself by saying cruel things, I just try to be the best person I can be). So, again, it's a selfish thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Megan27ist PM me if you want them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Everyone has some selfishness inside them -- it's part of the survival instinct. Generally, I consider actions to be the measure of someone's character, not intentions. We all have our demons and our challenges internally. Overcoming them and choosing actions that make us more like our understanding of what it means to be a better person... well, IMO, that is what makes us better people. Choosing to do something kind or generous is a good thing, regardless to what's inside. It still makes the world a kinder place, and inspires others. Human psyches are rarely selfless down to the core. Doing those good, kind things and feeling good about it is what inspires us to keep doing those things. If generosity didn't have that good vibe associated with it for us, I think it would be less common. 

This may sound cynical to some, but it's quite the opposite, to me. I think any human being can learn to be kind, generous, and caring because of that internal good-vibes feedback. Maybe most of us aren't inherently selfless -- but I don't think selflessness is something people _should _strive to attain. I think people should strive to choose the 'common good' path over the 'self-focused' path in our actions wherever we can. Time and action change us to be more like we would want to be. 

I think the fact that you're sharing the things you don't use is a good thing. I think donating that money to a shelter is a really good and positive thing.  B)

Sorry. Psych rant off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 25, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I could not  agree with you more. I have never used the tarte brand do to the packaging being so junky and cheap/ ugly.  I was excited to try them and wanted the blush pallet.   It came with some vile hair clip on it in some horrid  gold clunky  package.  I could not use something looking like that so back it went.   I would love to use tarte products if they had luxury packaging . Looks so cheap.


The packaging on their matte palette from earlier this year was absolutely gorgeous -- the case was this amethyst colored geode motif, and it was metal and very sturdy. If all their packaging looked like that, I'd be tempted to buy a ton just to display on my bathroom vanity so I could _look_ at it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

Shalott said:


> TBH I am side-eyeing hard anyone who wants to say they won't buy a product because of packaging. Okay, that's fine and personal preference I get it. But you're not wiping the packaging on your face, and for the most part it will be put away in makeup bags or drawers. I have tons of gorgeously packaged items that are just as hidden away as my fugly packaged items.
> 
> It just rubs me the wrong way to see items that other members have already expressed like/love for devalued as being "ugly or "cheap". Yes, we all have opinions but our opinions need not be hurtful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It wasn't my intention to devalue other members opinions, I was just trying to state my own, that this collection wasn't successful for me because of the packaging. I was pretty careful to refrain from criticizing the members, and being quite specific about what I found displeasing. And, yeah we all have different taste, and that's perfectly fine!

During the holidays, most companies put out new colors/sets in the same formulas they typically sell, so to me, when discriminating amongst holiday sets, packaging plays a bigger part than it normally would, particularly if I am buying something as a gift.

There are so many options of sets and palettes, that it's hard not to compare side by side, and if formulas and color selection is comparable, packaging is an important part of the equation. I'm sorry, but when spending the amount of money we're talking about on something that goes on your face, I expect all aspects to be beautiful and functional. If this was drugstore, fine I can deal with packaging that's not my favorite, but we have so many options, that packaging can absolutely ruin it for me.

I think we can consider this particular topic closed, sorry, I didn't mean to cause discord in the discussion, but I just thought we should put it out there that at this time of year particularly, packaging is important. I felt like I was trying to be specific about my problems with it while still being respectful of others opinions.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> The packaging on their matte palette from earlier this year was absolutely gorgeous -- the case was this amethyst colored geode motif, and it was metal and very sturdy. If all their packaging looked like that, I'd be tempted to buy a ton just to display on my bathroom vanity so I could _look_ at it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That packaging was gorgeous. Sophisticated, sturdy, yet still had color instead of black. My issue was the inside, matte neutrals are the opposite of my style lol.That case alone almost made me cave multiple times


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> The packaging on their matte palette from earlier this year was absolutely gorgeous -- the case was this amethyst colored geode motif, and it was metal and very sturdy. If all their packaging looked like that, I'd be tempted to buy a ton just to display on my bathroom vanity so I could _look_ at it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same. I'd actually been a little disappointed in the tarte eyeshadows that I'd swatched before buying that palette. It's unlike me to have bought it at all, it didn't even have any reviews out yet, but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## tallison (Oct 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Same. I'd actually been a little disappointed in the tarte eyeshadows that I'd swatched before buying that palette. It's unlike me to have bought it at all, it didn't even have any reviews out yet, but I'm so glad I did!


That was my first experience with tarte eyeshadow. I love this palette!! It's almost like a naked basics with a blush. So useful AND it's gorgeous. Probably good that you snapped it up, it wasn't around long. Wish they had continued with this packaging. They could have made a sparkly colorful palette for @@tweakabell


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 26, 2014)

I have the tarte blush palette and while I don't like the packaging, I thought the hair pins were cute and the blushes are amazinglly pigmented and blend out perfectly!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 26, 2014)

'Tweakabell' said:


> How do you pick up the product? I have Korres ones that have the stripes but they have the highlighter, blush, bronzer in order for a one swipe look and my Too faced ones are all pinkish so it's purely a blush.



I have this also, the "strip" one.  I LOVE IT!  I keep trying to break away and try other looks, but this palette is so easy with great results so I end up putting it back in my "face of the week" makeup bag!

The brush I am using is one of my first brushes, from a set I bought at Ulta, by ecotools.  I don't know what you call it, but you can see the shape in the pics.  I just use the one brush, and use the same side of the brush each time, and then I tap the sides of the brush into the bronzer and tap some on the sides of my nose!  LOL!



Spoiler


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't think unattractive packaging has ever deterred me from buying a good product, but I tend to prefer sleek packaging without too much bulk. I can't recall this years Tarte's sets, but a couple of years ago I picked up the Tarte for True Blood pallet and was not really a fan of the packaging. I recently got the Tarte Rainforrest After Dark pallet and I like the packaging for that one (although I do wish the snakes eye was not a jewel). I also like the packaging of Tarte's single blushes, I love that the case is the color of the blush which makes it easy to grab the one I'm looking for.

Urban Decay used to put out their Book of Shadows, I have 3 - 4 of them, I thought they were cool when I bought them (the New York themed one even lit up!) but overall they just seem larger and heavier than they need to be. Plus over time I realized most of the colors were not for me so I never really use them.

I tend to like Too Faced packaging, I have been swayed to buy something by pretty packaging, but only if I think I will like the products. Too Faced used to put out the sets with pretty makeup bags and they were the best. I still have the one with the fairies and the one with the swans.

That been said, I typically prefer plain and sleek packaging that is functional. Naked2 and Naked3 are probably my favorite packaged pallets.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 26, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I have this also, the "strip" one.  I LOVE IT!  I keep trying to break away and try other looks, but this palette is so easy with great results so I end up putting it back in my "face of the week" makeup bag!
> 
> The brush I am using is one of my first brushes, from a set I bought at Ulta, by ecotools.  I don't know what you call it, but you can see the shape in the pics.  I just use the one brush, and use the same side of the brush each time, and then I tap the sides of the brush into the bronzer and tap some on the sides of my nose!  LOL!
> 
> ...


what do you mean by on the sides of your nose? like contouring it? because the Naked Flush palette in Strip has a very shimmery warm tone bronzer.

edit: shimmery/frosty.. idk how to really describe it!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, hmmm, I'm probably doing it wrong then.   :blush2:  Someone told me to put something like a darker color of blush or a bronzer down the sides of my nose to make it not look so big.  :scared:   No??


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 26, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Well, hmmm, I'm probably doing it wrong then.   :blush2:  Someone told me to put something like a darker color of blush or a bronzer down the sides of my nose to make it not look so big.  :scared:   No??


not doing it wrong at all.

i wouldn't recommend that particular shade since it has a shimmer/frost to it and it's really warm..

maybe use something with a matte finish... and a neutral/cooler tone

...i don't contour my nose though lols so no expert here (obviously HAHA look at my nose... it's ridiculously flat and big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 26, 2014)

I love brands like Guerlain for their luxe packaging, I love Tarte and TheBalm for their cute, adorable packing, and I don't find it tacky at all (though I'm all for tacky- I plan on getting that Loub Under Red for my nails so the underside of my nails can be Loub red. If that ain't tacky, I don't know what is!) And Tarte and brands like Guerlain's price points aren't close, but Tarte IS a higher-end brand, so I think it's fair to say those brands are aimed at a younger crowd that can afford them. I love luxe, but I'm also a geek at heart, and it's why I buy indie eye shadows with Harry Potter art on them. I think Tarte did a great job this year, though this palette they did last year is my favorite:






This, and this Guerlain lipstick monogrammed with my name were my two favorites from last year, and I think they best show my mix of styles:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Guerlain-Le-Rouge-G-Lipstick/prod152310041/p.prod

Also, this just shows why brands do different things. Some love it, I hate it. @@tallison doesn't like Tarte's packing, I love it. She also loved how much bronzer Nars put into their blush palette this year, and it's what kept me from buying it. Different strokes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, speaking of brands doing fandoms like True Blood, do you guys remember anything else the last few years? Other than that Divergent set and anything Hello Kitty.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 26, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I love brands like Guerlain for their luxe packaging, I love Tarte and TheBalm for their cute, adorable packing, and I don't find it tacky at all (though I'm all for tacky- I plan on getting that Loub Under Red for my nails so the underside of my nails can be Loub red. If that ain't tacky, I don't know what is!) And Tarte and brands like Guerlain's price points aren't close, but Tarte IS a higher-end brand, so I think it's fair to say those brands are aimed at a younger crowd that can afford them. I love luxe, but I'm also a geek at heart, and it's why I buy indie eye shadows with Harry Potter art on them. I think Tarte did a great job this year, though this palette they did last year is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG lady, I just died thinking about the Louboutin nails. That is one of those styles I totally lust for on OTHER people, but could never, ever in a million years pull off myself. But the black stiletto nails with the Loub red? Or even better a nude/red? DO WANT.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok you're all making me second guess if I should have purchased the tarte palette instead of the tarte chic to cheek 4mini blushes...

I waited so I was sure and now you have me second guessing. LOL!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not a louboutin fan and I LOVE that under red polish. I'd snap it up in a heartbeat if my nails got anywhere long enough that you'd be able to see it. I like peekaboo details like that.


----------



## tallison (Oct 26, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I'm not a louboutin fan and I LOVE that under red polish. I'd snap it up in a heartbeat if my nails got anywhere long enough that you'd be able to see it. I like peekaboo details like that.


Yeah I don't think the under-red is a tacky trend at all! Rock it if you can! I have to keep my nails short for work, and I wear latex gloves all day so it pretty much ruins any polish I wear the following day.


----------



## avarier (Oct 26, 2014)

found what I was looking for!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 27, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Ok you're all making me second guess if I should have purchased the tarte palette instead of the tarte chic to cheek 4mini blushes...
> 
> I waited so I was sure and now you have me second guessing. LOL!


Honestly I purchased the Tarte Chic to Chic instead of the Tarte palette OR the Benefit Cheeky Box o' Powders because of the packaging. I was at Ulta trying to decide and packaging definitely does make a difference to me.  I have extremely limited space to store my makeup and I'm glad I got the 4 Tarte blushes instead of the palette of them, which was too bulky.  I hate how z-palettes look so depotting/depalette-ing isn't an option I'm interested in either so the more compact the packaging, the better.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 27, 2014)

I was going to buy the Benefit 3 Scoops of Sexy for my sons' teachers, one is 24 and super cute and the other one the kids described as Elsa. I opened up my Posie Balm sample but I did not like it. Does Bene Balm show on darker skin tones? Is it me just being spoiled by the Fresh balms? I may go back to my original plan of Godiva hot chocolate mug gift set for them.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 27, 2014)

Tarte Kiss and Belle swatches



Spoiler


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte Kiss and Belle swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the swatches, and OMG you look sooooo pretty in your new avatar!!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you, sweetie! You're too kind :blush:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 27, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I was going to buy the Benefit 3 Scoops of Sexy for my sons' teachers, one is 24 and super cute and the other one the kids described as Elsa. I opened up my Posie Balm sample but I did not like it. Does Bene Balm show on darker skin tones? Is it me just being spoiled by the Fresh balms? I may go back to my original plan of Godiva hot chocolate mug gift set for them.


Oh how I miss teaching the little ones sometimes!  I haven't had a gift in years!  But I do get some very awesome cards every year!  Those teachers will be so appreciative!

I purchased the Pretty Parfait kit at Ulta b/c I needed to spend $35 after returning some items that had a GWP.  I wanted another Gimme Brow and lucky for me it was in there!!  I can always use the Porefessional (I should pretty much slather it on my entire face 24/7) and I'm excited to try the Stay Don't Stray.  Win win win!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 27, 2014)

KVD Face swatches



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte Kiss and Belle swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, thank you, these look amazing and such cute pictures!! Do you like them? I'm strongly leaning towards going to Ulta tomorrow and buying this set.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 27, 2014)

@@tweakabell Thanks for all the great swatches!!! We are lucky to have you!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Ooh, thank you, these look amazing and such cute pictures!! Do you like them? I'm strongly leaning towards going to Ulta tomorrow and buying this set.


Tarte lipsurgence is a weakness for me. I own tons and then they come out with a set and I buy more. They're super easy to use, you don't need a mirror.

@@SaraP (Hugs) you always know what to say when things are going crappy. Thanks sweetie.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 28, 2014)

@@tweakabell - love the swatches &amp; that motorhead looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

Unfortunately it' still giving me problems. Its the weak spot of the set for me, very dry and a bit streaky.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 28, 2014)

@@tweakabell ~ I only have one lipsurgence. They are easy to use and so much color. Your swatches have me checking out this set.   Thank you for doing all this work for us.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Kookymama Good point about the color.

I find the drugstore ones are drier (might be more waxy not dry, I'm sick thoughts aren't coming clearly) and have less color or are sheer. If you are sensitive to peppermint,  the lipsurgences all have that flavor.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

Last one, I swear because I'm getting tired of looking at my face.

So to complement the lovely miss @@viccckyhoang 's Full Frontal swatches, here they are on a lighter skin tone.



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte lipsurgence is a weakness for me. I own tons and then they come out with a set and I buy more. They're super easy to use, you don't need a mirror.
> 
> @@SaraP (Hugs) you always know what to say when things are going crappy. Thanks sweetie.


Yep, I already have a bunch of them, I had almost talked myself out of this set for that reason. But the colors just look too pretty!

Guess I'll wait till tomorrow and see what the beauty break is, though.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh! I just remembered what I was coming here to post in the first place. There's new colors up on Sephora for the bite holiday minis


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 28, 2014)

Well it's clear Gash looks good on every person ever! Great swatches @@tweakabell !


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 28, 2014)

Also, I've been following this thread since the beginning and there's just so many awesome sets, I'm starting to forget what I wanted!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree!  Gash looks amazing on everyone!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all for the happiness, I love the ladies on MUT


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2014)

If it weren't for the fact that the Naked Vault has all those blushes I would have bought it already. It keeps taunting me today, showing up all over the place! I actually don't own anything from the set making it more tempting.

I have two brand new Lancome blush palettes sitting in my makeup storage. I only ever use my Lancome Mocha Havana single and Nars Dolce Vita. I reach for my Radiant Orchid blush palette when I want to switch it up.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay, I KNOW someone already talked about this, but I am so exited I wanted to mention again - SiJCP has probably the best Holiday Favorites set that Sephora is offering exclusively. It's the Makeup Must-Haves and ohmygosh. It comes with a full size NARS Orgasm blush, full size UD Sin eyeshadow, full size Stila Stay All Day eyeliner in Intense Black and deluxe samples of Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in Light, Benefit They're Real Mascara and BITE Beauty Luminous Creme Lipstick in Palomino.

It's $39 dollars. I mean... my jaw dropped when I saw the NARS was full sized. At that price I had fully expected a deluxe sample (and it's hard to know what .16oz will translate to, since what sounds like a lot sometimes...isn't). I wanted the Sin shadow, and the NARS and with those two alone this set is worth the money, every thing else is just a bonus. If you can get to a SiJCP and are so inclined, I 100% recommend this set. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 28, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay, I KNOW someone already talked about this, but I am so exited I wanted to mention again - SiJCP has probably the best Holiday Favorites set that Sephora is offering exclusively. It's the Makeup Must-Haves and ohmygosh. It comes with a full size NARS Orgasm blush, full size UD Sin eyeshadow, full size Stila Stay All Day eyeliner in Intense Black and deluxe samples of Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in Light, Benefit They're Real Mascara and BITE Beauty Luminous Creme Lipstick in Palomino.
> 
> It's $39 dollars. I mean... my jaw dropped when I saw the NARS was full sized. At that price I had fully expected a deluxe sample (and it's hard to know what .16oz will translate to, since what sounds like a lot sometimes...isn't). I wanted the Sin shadow, and the NARS and with those two alone this set is worth the money, every thing else is just a bonus. If you can get to a SiJCP and are so inclined, I 100% recommend this set. :smilehappyyes:


I was debating on that or the sephora favorites for $75. It comes with a ton of stuff including full size orgasm blush that I don't have, a full size of smash box bb cream in my color that I love!, full size brow whiz, full size UD eyeshadow and a ton more. I think the stila is full size too. Maybe? It seems like a lot of money but considering I don't own any of it and the orgasm blush and smash box bb cream cover the cost, I think I might get it!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 28, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I was debating on that or the sephora favorites for $75. It comes with a ton of stuff including full size orgasm blush that I don't have, a full size of smash box bb cream in my color that I love!, full size brow whiz, full size UD eyeshadow and a ton more. I think the stila is full size too. Maybe? It seems like a lot of money but considering I don't own any of it and the orgasm blush and smash box bb cream cover the cost, I think I might get it!


I was tempted by that kit, as well, mostly because I don't live near SiJCP so wasn't ever planning to go, but the main things I wanted were Orgasm (I've never tried it! How can that be!) and Sin, which is my fave. So when I was able to pick up the smaller set, I went for it! I think the big set would be a good buy, too, if you need the Brow Wiz (so tempting but not my color) and/or the BB Cream. I say go for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte Kiss and Belle swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your swatches!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about that kit too. I already have the big o, but the brow wiz, ud shadow, stila and fresh would cost more then if I purchased individually. I passed when I had a friends and family code, but might cave when 20% comes around again.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Tarte Kiss and Belle swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great swatches! For some reason the colors look more pigmented on you than they do on me.



Shalott said:


> Okay, I KNOW someone already talked about this, but I am so exited I wanted to mention again - SiJCP has probably the best Holiday Favorites set that Sephora is offering exclusively. It's the Makeup Must-Haves and ohmygosh. It comes with a full size NARS Orgasm blush, full size UD Sin eyeshadow, full size Stila Stay All Day eyeliner in Intense Black and deluxe samples of Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in Light, Benefit They're Real Mascara and BITE Beauty Luminous Creme Lipstick in Palomino.
> 
> It's $39 dollars. I mean... my jaw dropped when I saw the NARS was full sized. At that price I had fully expected a deluxe sample (and it's hard to know what .16oz will translate to, since what sounds like a lot sometimes...isn't). I wanted the Sin shadow, and the NARS and with those two alone this set is worth the money, every thing else is just a bonus. If you can get to a SiJCP and are so inclined, I 100% recommend this set. :smilehappyyes:


wow, this is tempting. SiJCP is really out of my way though... But if happened to be in the area, I may totally cave   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elena K (Oct 28, 2014)

Also, I just got a craving for a Lorac Mega Pro pallet and Amazon promises to restock it on November 4th... It's a lovely pallet and I love Lorac Pro pallet, but Mega Pro is massive... I feel like if I get it, I won't have an excuse to by any more eye shadows ever again...

What to do, What to do?


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 29, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Oh! I just remembered what I was coming here to post in the first place. There's new colors up on Sephora for the bite holiday minis


Thanks for saying that!!! I wouldn't have thought to check back- and they added a lot of colors!!!



Elena K said:


> Also, I just got a craving for a Lorac Mega Pro pallet and Amazon promises to restock it on November 4th... It's a lovely pallet and I love Lorac Pro pallet, but Mega Pro is massive... I feel like if I get it, I won't have an excuse to by any more eye shadows ever again...
> 
> What to do, What to do?


I was really scared I wouldn't get it... but I finally did. I can tell you I'm excitedly awaiting it. I'd go for it if I were you. I think the same thing- I probably wont' allow myself to buy more eyeshadow for a loooong time, but it's worth it to me. Plus, if you change your mind, you probably won't have trouble selling it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 29, 2014)

@@tweakabell I LOVE all of your swatches and mhmmm you go right ahead and watermark those photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> show 'em who's the boss haha


----------



## Elena K (Oct 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Thanks for saying that!!! I wouldn't have thought to check back- and they added a lot of colors!!!
> 
> I was really scared I wouldn't get it... but I finally did. I can tell you I'm excitedly awaiting it. I'd go for it if I were you. I think the same thing- I probably wont' allow myself to buy more eyeshadow for a loooong time, but it's worth it to me. Plus, if you change your mind, you probably won't have trouble selling it.


I was thinking along the same lines, and I'll probably cave


----------



## Elena K (Oct 29, 2014)

Elena K said:


> I was thinking along the same lines, and I'll probably cave


and of course now it says "Currently Unavailable. We don't know when or if this item is going to be back in stock". Sigh... I guess it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

This is so OT, but this is my happy place, so I'm going to be a gwumpy bear here, haha.

Ever have one of those days? Today:

My puppy and boyfriend are sick (had to take one to the vet, the other has the flu) They both scared the CRAP out of me. Puppy was throwing up, boyfriend was shivering so hard he was shaking. He's been sleeping but I'm wondering if I need to take him to the hospital in case it's more than the flu?? Opinions?

My computer is clearly on its last legs and I need to come up with the money to buy a new one STAT

I lost TWO Fresh lip balms in ONE DAY and now I'm totally out.

Between everyone being sick yesterday and my OWN dermatologist appointment for my Humira shot for my psoriasis that took HOURS, I forgot my mom's birthday until 8pm. I know she didn't mind, but I basically cried myself to sleep in guilt.

There was a limited-edition indie makeup set coming out today. I was told it was going on sale 8amPST. turns out it came out 6amEST, so I missed out. I REALLY wanted it.

BLAH FOR TODAY!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 29, 2014)

That sounds like a terrible day @@ohsailor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your puppy is ok!  How high is your boyfriends fever?  That's usually what I go by to decide if Dr or hospital is needed.  Hopefully everything gets better soon.  And look at the upside to losing your Fresh lippies, you now have a perfect excuse to buy more! Hugs! :hugs3:


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 29, 2014)

@@ohsailor ~ I hope everyone in your house feels better soon - including you!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Hugs @@ohsailor that sound awful.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2014)

Hugs @ohsailor hope your day gets better!


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 29, 2014)

Hope everyone feels better over there @@ohsailor sorry to here it's been a rough day


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elena K said:


> Also, I just got a craving for a Lorac Mega Pro pallet and Amazon promises to restock it on November 4th... It's a lovely pallet and I love Lorac Pro pallet, but Mega Pro is massive... I feel like if I get it, I won't have an excuse to by any more eye shadows ever again...
> 
> What to do, What to do?


There is always a reason to buy more eye shadow, do it!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elena K said:


> and of course now it says "Currently Unavailable. We don't know when or if this item is going to be back in stock". Sigh... I guess it wasn't meant to be...


Keep checking it keeps coming in and out of stock. Hope you get lucky and are able to buy it.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 29, 2014)

Hugs @@ohsailor Hang in there.. It gets better in a couple of days.

We just went through a cycle of flu with both the kids &amp; hubby and now finally me. Hoping tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This is so OT, but this is my happy place, so I'm going to be a gwumpy bear here, haha.
> 
> Ever have one of those days? Today:
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that, hope things start looking up for you and tomorrow is a better day. Hope your boyfriend and puppy are feeling better soon.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This is so OT, but this is my happy place, so I'm going to be a gwumpy bear here, haha.
> 
> Ever have one of those days? Today:
> 
> ...


It has GOT to get better from here!!

I don't have any advice for the BF but I have a few tricks for sick puppies.  I don't know how old s/he is, but if puppy is old enough, you can always try canned plain pumpkin to settle the tummy.  I use it all the time when one of mine has a tummy issue.  Three of my mutts have iron stomachs most of the time (life on the streets, I guess), but I have one (sweet Lily) who is super sensitive.  

Some people like to use rice and green beans for their dogs, but I am lazy and would prefer to open a can and be done with it.  Dog #3 (Truman) SHOULD have an upset tummy -- he ATE all of the packaging from my $175 Ulta order.  [email protected]$%# DOG!!  

I'm sending good vibes to you!  Take care!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This is so OT, but this is my happy place, so I'm going to be a gwumpy bear here, haha.
> 
> Ever have one of those days? Today:
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you're having such a crappy day!! I hope it gets better for you pronto, and puppy and bf are both feeling better.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

YOU GUYS ARE SO SWEET. Seriously, I just wanted to rant. You know how writing it down always helps you blow off steam? That's really what I was looking for, and my Facebook can be... well, just not nearly as friendly and helpful as this place is haha, and they especially would roll their eyes at me for even MENTIONING make up.



sweetyzoya said:


> Hugs @@ohsailor Hang in there.. It gets better in a couple of days.
> 
> We just went through a cycle of flu with both the kids &amp; hubby and now finally me. Hoping tomorrow will be a better day


I am so, so, so ready to have kids, but whenever I hear about entire families getting the flu/sick I can ALREADY feel overwhelmed. Seriously you- AND ALL THE MOMS OUT HERE- are so strong, I don't know how you guys do it.

I agree that it's a great excuse to buy more! And it's essentially a necessity so I will, but I REALLY have to go on a (very) low-buy aside from SS right now. 

@@Bikerchic the puppy is doing better already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He has a ton of health issues- I adopted him when he had pneumonia and was given a 50/50 chance to live as a puppy, and then the summer before last he was diagnosed with diabetes and his blood sugar was SO high and he was given a 15% expectancy to live. That was, without a doubt, the worst week of my life. I can't talk about it, but I really thought he was gone. So whenever he gets sick at all, he HAS to go to the vet. NO chances. 

I'm not sure about my boyfriend's fever. He feels warm. It was strange, though- he didn't seem bad in the morning, but by the time he got home, the first thing he did was lean over the kitchen counter and start to SHAKE from the shivers so badly. I gave him thermaflu and something for the pain (says he's achey all over very bad). he's been wrapped up sleeping since, moaning a lot in his sleep in pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know they can't do much/anything for flu, but I'm worried if it turns into pneumonia or something like that.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 29, 2014)

It seems to be a bad flu year. I don't usually get it and I caught it and its been hell to shake honestly. Z and Hubby blew right through it thankfully. It's awful when all you want to do is curl up and die and the little one is sick too.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SO SWEET. Seriously, I just wanted to rant. You know how writing it down always helps you blow off steam? That's really what I was looking for, and my Facebook can be... well, just not nearly as friendly and helpful as this place is haha, and they especially would roll their eyes at me for even MENTIONING make up.
> 
> I am so, so, so ready to have kids, but whenever I hear about entire families getting the flu/sick I can ALREADY feel overwhelmed. Seriously you- AND ALL THE MOMS OUT HERE- are so strong, I don't know how you guys do it.
> 
> ...


If your BF doesn't start feeling better by tomorrow or his fever increases I would call and speak to the nurse. They are usually very good with deciding/diagnosing if you need to see the doctor now or wait. And warm fluids especially chicken soup really help my family. Sending Good vibes your way @ohsailor. Things will get better.


----------



## Elena K (Oct 29, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Keep checking it keeps coming in and out of stock. Hope you get lucky and are able to buy it.


Yep, I keep doing that.



ohsailor said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SO SWEET. Seriously, I just wanted to rant. You know how writing it down always helps you blow off steam? That's really what I was looking for, and my Facebook can be... well, just not nearly as friendly and helpful as this place is haha, and they especially would roll their eyes at me for even MENTIONING make up.
> 
> I am so, so, so ready to have kids, but whenever I hear about entire families getting the flu/sick I can ALREADY feel overwhelmed. Seriously you- AND ALL THE MOMS OUT HERE- are so strong, I don't know how you guys do it.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your puppy is doing better. Hope your boyfriend is going to get better soon. It's a terrible feeling when your loved ones (pets or humans) are sick.


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...

But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in  other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.

Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


----------



## tweakabell (Oct 29, 2014)

MMM Ice cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very cool palette


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 29, 2014)

@@ohsailor - hope things get better fast....OMG that is a pretty palette!


----------



## saku (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...
> 
> But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in  other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.
> 
> Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


it looks like flowing lava, or sand dunes! or the greenland ice sheet. 

i hope you're feeling better ohsailor!


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry for posting so OT, but for some reason I can't edit my post right now!

 
FOR THOSE WHO CARE ABOUT BOYFRIEND/POOCH:



Spoiler



Pooch is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Also, my boyfriend seems to be getting better already. All he does is sleep still of course, but he's not moaning in pain. My biggest fear is that they'll give him antibiotics when he DOESN'T need them (a lot of doctors feel pressured to prescribe *something* for a patient for fear the patient will complain the doctor isn't doing anything) and I know that's really bad in general. I know the flu is a virus, and antibiotics does nothing for it- but that major bacterial "complications that can be quite serious" can occur from the flu (says WebMD). He's not too high feverish wise, so for now we're sticking with the OTC meds. I'm keeping close eyes on him though, I had an ex boyfriend whose mother died, while in the hospital hooked up to machines to help her breathe and being pumped full of antibiotics- from pneumonia, because she waited too long to go see them when she had it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pneumonia is no joke. Whenever my parents get the flu, I'm essentially worried sick myself about them (they're both people who haven't smoked in 2 years, but smoked for, like, 40 years each before this). [/SIZE]


----------



## Shalott (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...
> 
> But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in  other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.
> 
> Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


So pretty! I'm waiting until January, and hoping some of the colors will show up at Space.NK because I have a nice reward credit waiting for me. I'm not going to be able to get one at full price but with some $$ off? Heck yeah!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...
> 
> But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in  other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.
> 
> Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


That is a beautiful palette, enjoy!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2014)

That Hourglass palette is even prettier than I thought!!!!!

There is this medicine I give my son called Umcka and ever since I found it he has not had an asthma attack, 3 years now, he used to get a cold and it would turn into an asthma attack before that. They make a cold and a flu one but I think the cold one works better especially if you get queasy easily.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Oct 29, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...
> 
> But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in  other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.
> 
> Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


Ohh, this is so pretty. Thanks for sharing the photo! I came thisclose to preordering this until I realized I was about to spend $60 on 5 eyeshadows when I already have enough to last me forever. It's just gorgeous though.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 29, 2014)

@@ohsailor - so pretty. I can't wait to hear what you think of colors and quality.  I think I want this beauty.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> This definitely cheered me up today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also y'all are enabling me talking about those SiJCP sets... would be great, esp considering some pieces could go to SS...
> 
> But I digree: here it is, that new Hourglass eye shadow palette I got! It'll be in other colors soon (sorry for pic quality, I'm shaky) They're nicely pigmented.
> 
> Edit: My phone sucks. Not showing the colors true. The darkest color is a deep brown, but nowhere close to that black it looks in the photo.


I am glad to hear your pup and boyfriend are doing much better. I'm sorry you had such an awful day!

To cheer you up, two quick stories:

I'm with my family on vacation in savannah and this morning my mom asked if she could borrow my rouge and I said 'rouge' ? And then I realized she was talking about blush! Well, maybe you had to be there because it doesn't sound too funny now that I've written it.

The other is I was on a river boat and there was a crusty old shrimp boat docked which was named the 'Lorac' and all I could picture was it fishing for the mega pro palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That hourglass eyeshadow palette is gorgeous!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see what the other colors will be. Did you swatch them yet? Are they buttery? Are the comparable to previous hourglass eyeshadows? Could you take a picture of it in your hand for scale? I know it has to be small but I can't help but picture it the size of the ambient lighting palette.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 30, 2014)

saku said:


> it looks like flowing lava, or sand dunes! or the greenland ice sheet.
> 
> i hope you're feeling better ohsailor!


A woman after my own heart!!! Hehe we geologists have to stick together. I love the image of flowing lava. It also looks like ripples on a shore.


----------



## saku (Oct 30, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> A woman after my own heart!!! Hehe we geologists have to stick together. I love the image of flowing lava. It also looks like ripples on a shore.


hahaha yeah we do!  :wub:   ripples on the shore! of course! now it reminds me of a preserved slab of rock with ripples. the kind they pass around in sedimentary structures class.   hahaha


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 30, 2014)

That Hourglass palette is gorgeous!  I always feel almost guilty using products that are so pretty because I hate messing up the design.  Yeah, I'm weird like that :blush:


----------



## ohsailor (Oct 30, 2014)

The shadows are pigmented and buttery. I'm over at my mother's house right now, but I will swatch them tomorrow and *try* to get the shades to come out looking right.

In other news, did everyone notice that Lush put up a TON of Christmas boxes?? It has to be at least somewhat new because I checked the site a few days ago and they didn't have that many. AHHH!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh yaaaaay swatches! I don't need it, but I want it....


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 31, 2014)

I ordered the Bite 4-piece set from Sephora yesterday! It's my only holiday purchase after the Tarte Chic to Chic...I can't believe how well-behaved I'm being.  (We won't talk about the money I've recently dropped on indie holiday though.)


----------



## avarier (Oct 31, 2014)

tarte &amp; stila have free shipping from their site this weekend. the code for stila is: treat. No code for tarte.


----------



## tallison (Nov 2, 2014)

I was in Nordstrom yesterday and they had so many Xmas boxes out! Kiehls had several different sets, Bobbi Brown, Butter London, etc etc etc. I ended up getting a set of MAC pigments. They have 3 colors, I got the pink/rose set.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 2, 2014)

Not sure if this is a "holiday" set as the packaging is pretty basic but I think I saw it on Temptalia's website and bought it.  I have no experience with her pencil eyeliners only the marker type ones.



Spoiler


----------



## wadedl (Nov 2, 2014)

The Charlotte Tilbury Holiday is so tempting! I'll pass since I'm sure I have dupes of all the colors but the stars are so cute! I may need one of her blushes for my birthday, that two colored thing and it has a little star in the compact!!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 3, 2014)

Bought the Smashbox on the Rocks Luxe e/s palette and eyeliner set this past weekend! Shoppers Drugmart also has their own version of a "lashstash" set- it also includes a Benefit They're Real! Pushup liner, and a voucher for one of the fullsized mascaras in the box. I can't remember them all but I know there's a Smashbox Full Exposure, Benefit They're Real!, and Lancome Hypnose Drama, at least. Maybe Diorshow too, I'll have to check.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 3, 2014)

Giftbags are up! For VIB Rouge/VIB code: VIBSEASON

For BI code: SEASONSET






Bag 1.






Bag 2.






Bag 3.

-------

Also, all the holiday sets are listed here: http://www.sephora.com/gifts?icid2=sephora_social_footer_holiday2014_110314_US_image

There is a new Bite set up


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 5, 2014)

The VIB Rouge 20% off sale is now working: Use code GIFTROUGE

The VIB 20% off sale will start tomorrow: Use code GIFTVIB

Not sure if/what it will be for BIs.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 5, 2014)

My first swatch pics, I don't know how well these came out.  Best Bite Remix- from top to bottom: Pomegranate, Winterberry, Rhubarb, Sable.  First photo is indoors with a flash.  Second photo is outside in sunlight.

*Cross-posted to Enablers thread


----------



## Elena K (Nov 5, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> biteremix1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice swatches.

I was eyeing this set for a while, but when I swatched it at the store I realized that Rhubarb is the only color that really works for me. I might as well buy it separately, but where is the fun in that... sigh


----------



## DLei (Nov 5, 2014)

Sooo, I bought this set from QVC. I'm undecided on if I should keep it or give it away to my best friend for Christmas. Opinions?


----------



## emilypolg (Nov 5, 2014)

How is everyone hanging in with the VIB discount starting tomorrow? Surprisingly, I feel so burnt out on makeup lately. I've been to Sephora twice in the past few weeks and left empty-handed. Obviously I'm going to splurge with the 20% off, but none of the sets are actually calling to me! Might just be headed for basics.


----------



## valeried44 (Nov 5, 2014)

DLei said:


> Sooo, I bought this set from QVC. I'm undecided on if I should keep it or give it away to my best friend for Christmas. Opinions?



Ohhh, that's a nice set!  It looks like it would be perfect to split (almost) in half.  (I'm assuming those shadows are 2 separate palettes)  Some for you and some for her!!  Take the plastic forms out of one of those boxes, throw in some "stuffing", and arrange her half for a pretty gift.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 5, 2014)

@@DLei can you link where you got this set?


----------



## SaraP (Nov 5, 2014)

DLei said:


> Sooo, I bought this set from QVC. I'm undecided on if I should keep it or give it away to my best friend for Christmas. Opinions?


Can I be your best friend?????


----------



## DLei (Nov 6, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> Ohhh, that's a nice set! It looks like it would be perfect to split (almost) in half. (I'm assuming those shadows are 2 separate palettes) Some for you and some for her!! Take the plastic forms out of one of those boxes, throw in some "stuffing", and arrange her half for a pretty gift.


Ooh, I like that idea! Yes, the shadows are two separate palettes. It just so happens that one is more my style and the other is more hers, so that would work wonderfully!


----------



## DLei (Nov 6, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@DLei can you link where you got this set?


Sure thing!

http://www.qvc.com/tarte-3-in-1-Holiday-Gift-Auto-Delivery.product.A264305.html?sc=A264305-ISRC


----------



## DLei (Nov 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Can I be your best friend?????


Haha, sure!


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 6, 2014)

Sephora is down !!! Oh lordy! Heheh!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Sephora is down !!! Oh lordy! Heheh!


It's been down for me seen 9 last night


----------



## SaraP (Nov 6, 2014)

How can I give them all my money if the site is down!?!?!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 6, 2014)

The site is working again now.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 6, 2014)

I was able to check out... Don't forget ebates - 8%


----------



## SaraP (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm trying Mr. Rebates for 12%, but am worried I won't get the dough! Maybe I should have done ebates and been safe...


----------



## wadedl (Nov 6, 2014)

I am going to head over to Fashion Valley, it has both a sephora and SIJCP. I might end up spending my money at Nordstroms, Neiman Marcus or Bloomingdales since it looks like sephora decided not to carry what I really wanted!


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm trying Mr. Rebates for 12%, but am worried I won't get the dough! Maybe I should have done ebates and been safe...


If it makes you feel any better, I've been using Mr. Rebates for a couple of years and I haven't had any problems with them.  I've always gotten my money.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 6, 2014)

@@shadowcat78 Thanks! I felt the same way when I started Ebates, it just seems too good to be true. But that 12% has me thinking about more orders  :blush:


----------



## beachlover (Nov 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm trying Mr. Rebates for 12%, but am worried I won't get the dough! Maybe I should have done ebates and been safe...


  


shadowcat78 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I've been using Mr. Rebates for a couple of years and I haven't had any problems with them.  I've always gotten my money.


I've been using Mr. Rebates for a few years too and never had a problem.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is holiday or not, but Urban Decay just announced a new "Naked on the Run" palette...they posted a pic on their twitter, not sure how to get it over here. Not sure I need it but I like the concept of the full face case! Though they are definitely beating the Naked horse to death.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 8, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Not sure if this is holiday or not, but Urban Decay just announced a new "Naked on the Run" palette...they posted a pic on their twitter, not sure how to get it over here. Not sure I need it but I like the concept of the full face case! Though they are definitely beating the Naked horse to death.


It comes out Dec 1 I think. I'm kind of thinking the shadows are all repeats from different naked palettes. This one just doesn't do it for me. Thankfully!!


----------



## saku (Nov 8, 2014)

here's ya go:


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, the other pics had been super saturated. This would be a great starter / intro kit for someone who doesn't really have any UD and wants to try, or for someone who travels a lot and likes to pack light. The blush / bronzer duo looks rather light to me, though.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, it seems like pretty much all the holiday sets are out for now, although we're still waiting on a few things from I think Urban Decay and then the Black Friday and Advent gifts.



beachlover said:


> I've been using Mr. Rebates for a few years too and never had a problem.


That's so good to hear because I just placed 2 orders through Mr. Ebates for the first time, to maximize my $ off.



saku said:


> here's ya go:


I have to say UD are just not impressing me lately. I guess I'm off that train. For a while I was really into the Naked palettes, mainly just the eyeshadow. I thought the eyeliners and lipsticks were supposed to be the best, but after trying them, I'm just feeling meh towards them. I guess that's good for my wallet.

Question ladies:

Do you want to continue this thread for Black Friday/Advent stuff, or should we create another one? I'm kind of leaning towards starting a new one, but anyone have any opinions on that?

P.S. Don't forget, if you're a VIB or Rouge VIB at Sephora the 20% off sale ends tonight!!!


----------



## LindaD (Nov 10, 2014)

@@eastofthesun, there's already a Black Friday thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134770-black-friday-2014/

I'm excited to see what the offerings this year will be!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 10, 2014)

I feel like I must be broken. None of the sets are really exciting me this year. Am I broken?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> I feel like I must be broken. None of the sets are really exciting me this year. Am I broken?


No!  I think all the sets are just a variation on the same sets every year.  Very few companies have impressed me this year with their packaging or offerings.  I could just be make uped out though. haha  And think of all the money and space you are saving!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, finally took the plunge and got the Sephora Superstars set to split among me, my sisters and my mom! Now if I can resist Bite Beauty...


----------



## SaraP (Nov 11, 2014)

Me too! It was hard for me to pull the trigger because I won't use a lot of it. Once I did the breakdown it just made sense.


----------



## lethalglam (Nov 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> Me too! It was hard for me to pull the trigger because I won't use a lot of it. Once I did the breakdown it just made sense.


Oyyy I can't convince myself on that price tag... I got last year's but I didn't use most of the stuff in it so I'm reluctant if it's just a good deal but I'm not 100% in love with it... but yeah, so tempting.

Naked On The Run seems pretty mediocre for an UD fan though... I have so much of their other stuff, I'll definitely be skipping On The Run... I wish they would do more fun stuff and step outside their comfort zone with the Vice &amp; Naked stuff. The Electric Palette was such a nice change of pace


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 13, 2014)

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]Sonia Kashuk Holiday Limited Edition All That Jazz 10 Piece Brush Set - $35.99[/SIZE]








http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-holiday-limited-edition-all-that-jazz-10-piece-brush-set/-/A-15761994#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink

There are other Holiday sets from Sonia Kashuk too (click the link below):

http://www.target.com/tcin?searchTerm=15761993+15761994+15858461+16202972+16202973+16446070+16452391+16452392&amp;category=0|All|matchallany|all+categories&amp;lnk=Utility_SONIA_083_0_X0Y2W4_27_9_2014|X0Y2W4|T:Template_Utility1A|C:CMS&amp;intc=2098051|null


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 13, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> Sonia Kashuk Holiday Limited Edition All That Jazz 10 Piece Brush Set - $35.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of grabbing this! What does everyone think? I only have a few brushes from her so I'm not sure how the sets usually are. Seems like an awesome value!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 13, 2014)

That brush set looks really nice! I've never tried SK brushes (well I have barely tried any SK stuff haha)


----------



## saku (Nov 15, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing this! What does everyone think? I only have a few brushes from her so I'm not sure how the sets usually are. Seems like an awesome value!


the full sized brushes are definitely a lot better than the sets, from what i've read in various blogs


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 17, 2014)

saku said:


> the full sized brushes are definitely a lot better than the sets, from what i've read in various blogs


I agree.  The brushes in her sets are hit or miss on quality.  I bought several once they started the special sets, and ended up with too many brushes that were scratchy, hard, or didn't apply product smoothly.  

The original brushes that have black handles are usually pretty good, I've never bought one that was bad.  Having said that, I've also bought way too many expensive luxury brushes that I've also not liked/felt were worth the higher cost.  

As sad as it might be, the studio line e.l.f. brushes have made me happiest as far as quality goes.  Super soft, applies great, washes up well, and when/if I decide to replace any the following year, I didn't flush too much down the drain money wise, and can pick up as many as I want without breaking the bank.  Oh, and I have a 1$ regular e.l.f. eye brush that is a fluffy tapered shape, which is hands-down, my favorite eye brush period.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 17, 2014)

Slightly off topic - but my daughter has asked for some eyeshadow brushes - I don't really wear eyeshadow so I don't know what is good!  I have a plethora of eyeliner, blush, contour blushes but nothing for shadow as I so rarely wear it.  Can anyone recommend any?  

@@normajean2008 - I'm definitely checking out the ones you like from elf - price is perfect!  I was thinking 3 in her stocking would be good so if anyone has any recommendations please let me know!

So far she's liked the elf brushes she has but I never thing about eyeshadow brushes so she pointed out that is missing in her arsenal.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 17, 2014)

@@dancersmum I like this one for eye shadow: http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/eyeshadow_c_brush


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 17, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing this! What does everyone think? I only have a few brushes from her so I'm not sure how the sets usually are. Seems like an awesome value!


I have 2 different SK brush sets and like them both a lot.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 17, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> Slightly off topic - but my daughter has asked for some eyeshadow brushes - I don't really wear eyeshadow so I don't know what is good!  I have a plethora of eyeliner, blush, contour blushes but nothing for shadow as I so rarely wear it.  Can anyone recommend any?
> 
> @@normajean2008 - I'm definitely checking out the ones you like from elf - price is perfect!  I was thinking 3 in her stocking would be good so if anyone has any recommendations please let me know!
> 
> So far she's liked the elf brushes she has but I never thing about eyeshadow brushes so she pointed out that is missing in her arsenal.


These are my fave eye brushes:

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elf/tools/single-brushes/defining_eye_brush

this one is my absolute fave I mentioned...but back when I originally bought it, it was only 1$, and had a more plain handle..the brush isn't as frayed on the tip as shown in photo--bad photoshop job.. 

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/crease_brush

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/eyeshadow_c_brush

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/tools/single-brushes/flawless_concealer_brush


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 17, 2014)

I have two of the black-handled SK brushes. The angled liner brush is solid, but stiffer than I would like for lining my eyes. I sometimes use it for my brows. The blush brush is convinced that it was created to spread the joy of shedding to the world.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome eye brush kit

Real techniques

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod3220081


----------



## SaraP (Nov 17, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> Slightly off topic - but my daughter has asked for some eyeshadow brushes - I don't really wear eyeshadow so I don't know what is good!  I have a plethora of eyeliner, blush, contour blushes but nothing for shadow as I so rarely wear it.  Can anyone recommend any?
> 
> @@normajean2008 - I'm definitely checking out the ones you like from elf - price is perfect!  I was thinking 3 in her stocking would be good so if anyone has any recommendations please let me know!
> 
> So far she's liked the elf brushes she has but I never thing about eyeshadow brushes so she pointed out that is missing in her arsenal.


I love my coastal scents brush set!!! The quality is good and the price is great. I like elf too, but I've had a few duds from elf. All 30 brushes from CS are fanfreakingtastic! They are having a $1 and $3 brush sale right now :w00t:


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 17, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> Awesome eye brush kit
> 
> Real techniques
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod3220081


I have this set too!  I like the two brushes on the far left side the most out of the set, and the angled brow brush is nice too.  I don't have much use (personally) with the other little bitty brushes...I'm not too fancy or elaborate with my eye makeup though (I don't do fancy cool stuff, lol).  

===================

Do you guys think there will be more holiday sets coming out after Thanksgiving still?  Or is what's how now pretty much it?  I feel like there hasn't been very many sets that just "WOW" me this year.  Though to be honest, I don't really know what I'm looking for either at this point, lol.  

Oh, and my latest holiday set purchased is the Becca mini shimmer wand set from Sephora, with the trio of face shimmer liquids.  If any body is interested in trying these shimmers/highlighters, jump on this set!  It is way easier to apply and control with the wand applicator in these tubes, and they are all so beautiful on.  No glitters or thick/sticky/pasty textures.  I didn't like the deluxe sample I had before that came in a squeeze tube, but I LOVE this version!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 17, 2014)

sarap said:


> I love my coastal scents brush set!!! The quality is good and the price is great. I like elf too, but I've had a few duds from elf. All 30 brushes from CS are fanfreakingtastic! They are having a $1 and $3 brush sale right now :w00t:


You broke their website.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the reminder about this sale!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 18, 2014)

okay so this isn't a holiday set...but its a new tart set...they are doing early access for tartlettes.

$44 dollars only on sale for 5 days - looks like all nude/neutrals and all matte.  I don't need any eyeshadow so its not for me though.




  - m


----------



## SaraP (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh Tarte.... how I love you, but for the love of god please put out a palette with some color!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow it's $44? I feel like since they put SO much product in their holiday sets for $59-70 I would have a hard time justifying that small palette for $44.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Oh Tarte.... how I love you, but for the love of god please put out a palette with some color!


I know right? I caved on the Bon Voyage Holiday Set during the VIB sale, but my #1 reason for resisting at all was I just don't _need_ more neutral palettes. I love my summer palette from them (even though everyone and their mom hated it) so I wish they'd do more with turquoise, vibrant purple, maybe something more orangish than gold. They don't have to go UD status but a _little_ color now and then would be nice!


----------



## splash79 (Nov 18, 2014)

On the brush discussion, my favorite ELF brushes are the "C" brush that @@normajean2008 mentioned, as well as the contour brush.  I also have the small precision brush and the small smudge brush, but they are almost identical.  The difference in their width (looking at them from the flat size) is so small that it's not really worth it to get both, imo.  

I also have the RT eye starter kit and I'm still deciding if I like it or not.  The quality is great, but most of the brushes are too big for my eyes, but I'm still trying to make them work for me.  

Lastly, I am not impressed with CS brushes.  I received one in an Ipsy bag, used it once and when I washed it, dozen of bristles fell out and it's shed ever since.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 18, 2014)

I have to add my input on the brush discussion.  I, personally, have hated every single elf brush I have ever tried.  I have the "C" brush many people love, and to me it is scratchy and rough and downright painful to use.  The crease brush is the same.  I have tired a couple of their face brushes as well and also had horrible results.  Maybe I somehow keep getting bad ones?  I do love the RT brushes.  I have the eye starter set and another single eye brush from them and have had great results using those.  I also have small slightly hooded eyelids and the size of their crease brush is huge but it still works for me.


----------



## Dots (Nov 18, 2014)

The next item I am curious to see is The Laura Mercier Spring Palette. I do hope it has African Violet in it and that they adjust the price point from this past Spring. I'm still sad I didn't get the Winter one last year, but I think they are all perm colors so I may build my own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilypolg (Nov 18, 2014)

Sephora has all of the Stila "In The.." palettes on sale for $20 each. I may have to pick one up. I've heard nothing but good things about them!


----------



## lethalglam (Nov 18, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> Sephora has all of the Stila "In The.." palettes on sale for $20 each. I may have to pick one up. I've heard nothing but good things about them!


OMG I picked up "In The Moment" during their 20% off sale (that was the only one on sale at the time) and I got itr for $16 which was an absolute steal! Ugh I want "In The Garden" and "In The Light" but I have way too many eyeshadow palettes.... probably enough to last 10 lifetimes at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I should really hold off lol4


----------



## emilypolg (Nov 18, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> OMG I picked up "In The Moment" during their 20% off sale (that was the only one on sale at the time) and I got itr for $16 which was an absolute steal! Ugh I want "In The Garden" and "In The Light" but I have way too many eyeshadow palettes.... probably enough to last 10 lifetimes at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I should really hold off lol4


 You should be okay, i think the only one actually in stock now is In The Garden! It's in my cart however, i'm having less luck with restraint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Nov 18, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> You should be okay, i think the only one actually in stock now is In The Garden! It's in my cart however, i'm having less luck with restraint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Restraint? Me? No way.

I just got a shipment for...

Smashbox On The Rocks Luxe Palette

Cargo Vintage Escape Palette

Cargo Lets Meet in Paris Palette

This is after already getting myself the Lorac Mega Pro, Anastasia Tamanna palette, In the Moment palette... 

god I have a sick disease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

@@lethalglam Where did you get the Cargo Paris palette? I've wanted it since last year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lethalglam (Nov 18, 2014)

Shalott said:


> @@lethalglam Where did you get the Cargo Paris palette? I've wanted it since last year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG I know me too, but they were sold out everywhere until... ACW got them in stock recently!!! I don't know how many they have so if you want it I would suggest getting it ASAP lol

This is where you can find the Let's Meet in Paris palette and it's HALF price, that's right only $19.99 lol

You can also get the Vintage Escape one for $19.99

Their shipping can be sort of expensive so I try to buy more and make it worth paying the price because they really do have some fab deals... I try to get just indie products though because I've heard more popular brands like MAC and Urban Decay can be fakes. But I did get my order today and everything was intact and brand new.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 19, 2014)

Glamglow has some "holiday" sets. The $20 set*s are good ways to try out the product. 

http://www.glamglowmud.com/holiday?utm_campaign=Holiday+-+2014+LP+Intro+%289XwXMD%29&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;_ke=YmVhdXR5Ym94anVua2llQGdtYWlsLmNvbQ%3D%3D&amp;utm_source=GLAMGLOW+Newsletter


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 20, 2014)

emilypolg said:


> I'm thinking that something really went wrong in the release of it. I can't imagine that they would NEVER restock, it seems odd to have two UD palettes go live at the same time. I'm thinking LTD was probably meant to get released closer to the holidays and now they're in a pickle.


Possibly an incident similar to the early release of the Lorac Mega Pro? Someone hit the launch button too quick...I really do hope that they restock this palette as it bothers me to be an avid UD palette collector and not have one that I would really like. 

And plus, I've read that this was "sold out" in a matter of minutes. Nothing (except possibly MAC) sells out THAT fast. I have a hard time believing that this flew off the website this fast when over half the colors aren't new and all the colors in the Vice 3 palette are (which is still available)..I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 20, 2014)

Just in case anyone didn't know..urban decay NEVER said anything about this palette coming out last night (If that's what this is about!) It was some random insta acct that started that rumor!! Also I heard that the time it sold out in minutes on sephora.com was actually an accident? Not sure but I do know that a ton of people on Facebook were passed at UD bc they waited up all night when ud never said it was coming out!!



KaitlinKolors said:


> Possibly an incident similar to the early release of the Lorac Mega Pro? Someone hit the launch button too quick...I really do hope that they restock this palette as it bothers me to be an avid UD palette collector and not have one that I would really like.
> 
> And plus, I've read that this was "sold out" in a matter of minutes. Nothing (except possibly MAC) sells out THAT fast. I have a hard time believing that this flew off the website this fast when over half the colors aren't new and all the colors in the Vice 3 palette are (which is still available)..I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think it was an accident, on Sephora's site that day it said holiday preview. I think it was intentional to create demand for the palette. UD does this regularly with LE products. They still do it with the Naked Palettes as well even though those have been out.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 20, 2014)

SnowLeopard said:


> I don't think it was an accident, on Sephora's site that day it said holiday preview. I think it was intentional to create demand for the palette. UD does this regularly with LE products. They still do it with the Naked Palettes as well even though those have been out.


I just hope they release it again..cause I want need it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That lime green/hot yellow packaging needs to be in my life. Plus the shades look gorgeous. I wasn't rouge in time to get the little sneaky peeky of it...bummer.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 21, 2014)

Literally just scrolled past this on my Instagram.. @trendmood posted a picture that I'm sure is from Urban Decay about UD's new store in Cali opening up and having the palette available there. Too bad I'm nowhere near CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT it does say in the caption that it will be available online. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2014)

If its any consolation, I think most of the colors in there are repromotes from other palettes? That makes it less special to me.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 22, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> Literally just scrolled past this on my Instagram.. @trendmood posted a picture that I'm sure is from Urban Decay about UD's new store in Cali opening up and having the palette available there. Too bad I'm nowhere near CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT it does say in the caption that it will be available online. *fingers crossed*


 Excited to hear that UD store is finally open in Newport Beach. We live 15minutes away from the Fashion Island mall and hopefully will be able to visit the store when I get back.

Does anybody know how much this LE UD Vice cost?


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 22, 2014)

iPretty949 said:


> Excited to hear that UD store is finally open in Newport Beach. We live 15minutes away from the Fashion Island mall and hopefully will be able to visit the store when I get back.
> 
> Does anybody know how much this LE UD Vice cost?


$58, here's the link!

http://www.urbandecay.com/vice-ltd-palette-by-urban-decay/459.html


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2014)

The LTD palette now says it will be for sale on UD's website December 4th at 1 AM PST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 22, 2014)

Such excite that this palette will be available soon. The makeup gods are on my side!  :luv:


----------



## kilikina (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so excited for the UD Vice Ltd palette. It will be nice to have an extra of Junkshow because it's one of the only pinks that work for me since it has the blue shimmer. Also, Roadstripe is really intriguing me.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 25, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Oh, and I have a 1$ regular e.l.f. eye brush that is a fluffy tapered shape, which is hands-down, my favorite eye brush period.


I have that same brush and also really like it! It's so soft! My only beef with it is that it could be a little fuller, but for the price- amazing!



mayra3 said:


> Wow it's $44? I feel like since they put SO much product in their holiday sets for $59-70 I would have a hard time justifying that small palette for $44.


I know, right? I mean, I got the cute limited Be Mattenificent for $38 and it came with color, liners, and a blush. How can that be $44? They're pulling a 'Benefit' (which I am now referring to their $99 advent calendar). I mean, why is Tarte getting so into eyeshadow? They aren't even very well known for that- and now they must have like 5 all nude eyeshadow palettes out. What gives? Tarte, I love you too, but please start back on what you're good at. Give us some new dang permanent blush colors. I'm sick of the gimmics!


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 25, 2014)

In other news, is anyone a bit disappointed in the offerings this holiday? Or am I being way too critical/picky? I guess in some ways we got some amazing stuff- stuff we asked for! But I still didn't really get any of it- I just purchased permanent items with the Sephora VIB sale. I don't know, I just didn't really get into a lot of the holiday stuff, including the black friday offerings. Maybe the advent stuff will be better.

I don't know what my problem is, but I guess it's good that I'm getting picky- good for my wallet.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 25, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> In other news, is anyone a bit disappointed in the offerings this holiday? Or am I being way too critical/picky? I guess in some ways we got some amazing stuff- stuff we asked for! But I still didn't really get any of it- I just purchased permanent items with the Sephora VIB sale. I don't know, I just didn't really get into a lot of the holiday stuff, including the black friday offerings. Maybe the advent stuff will be better.
> 
> I don't know what my problem is, but I guess it's good that I'm getting picky- good for my wallet.


Hmm, I don't know, I kind of feel like this year was/is on par with last year and years past... I mean, in the end not everyone will like everything that is available, and I am actually quite happy with the Black Friday purchases I will (attempt) to make.

Like you said though, growing more picky is better for your wallet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Nov 25, 2014)

I think it maybe product over load on my end...that and the hubs may divorce me if I encroach on anymore of his side of the sink :blush:


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 25, 2014)

Product overload and cash flow here. I had hoped to grab some $10 Sephora deals but I'm hoarding the cash I have left since Hubby took a pay cut. I'm thinking a full on office organization will help kill the buying urges.


----------



## Dots (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just thought you might wanna know that the Stila Palettes (In the Light, etc.) are now also $20 at Ulta and they all show in stock.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Nov 25, 2014)

Dots said:


> Hey everyone! Just thought you might wanna know that the Stila Palettes (In the Light, etc.) are now also $20 at Ulta and they all show in stock.


AHH thank you for this! I wanted to get the In the Garden and In the Know for my mom for Christmas but by the time I decided to buy them, Sephora was sold out.


----------



## Dots (Nov 25, 2014)

KaitlinKolors said:


> AHH thank you for this! I wanted to get the In the Garden and In the Know for my mom for Christmas but by the time I decided to buy them, Sephora was sold out.


YW!! I used to have the In The Light and loved it. I'm not planning on getting these but just thought to let you all know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sharon Chua (Nov 26, 2014)

Urban Decay has their Naked Vault and Naked on the run and Vice LTD. Oohh... how to resist all three?


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 15, 2014)

The Urban Decay Ten liner set is on sale for $29 on UD's site and Ulta online!  I haven't checked to see if Sephora has it on sale or not.  I ordered it yesterday, I wasn't interested in it for $52 but for $29 it's a great deal!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 1, 2015)

That Urban Decay palette looks amazing!! but it looks like the Anarchy palette..hmmmmm


----------



## sofiia.strykova (Jan 3, 2015)

Makeup for ever studio case is the best holiday purchase!!!and is on sale now. Look what u can do with those eyeshadows!and super blendable


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm hoping someone sees this!! Is there a 2015 version of this board?!?


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 24, 2015)

@@MyMonthlyObsessions in case you didn't see it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137899-2015-holiday-goodies/


----------



## korsis (Sep 15, 2015)

LOL! You gotta see this video about the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit palette!!! ROFL! https://youtu.be/2Mb_-MW4C_s


----------

